# Chat > Γενική συζήτηση >  Κοιμηθείτε ρεεεε (Βρυκόλακες ενωθείτε).....

## Mick Flemm

Όπως και σε άλλο ένα γνωστό Forum που είμαι μέλος, έτσι και εδώ ηρθε η στιγμή να κάνουμε ένα thread για βρυκόλακες...

Ελα να δούμε ποιός έχει ποιό κόκινα μάτια κλπ ...

(Τι κάνει ο κόσμος όταν σκυλοβαριέται)  ::   ::  

BUHAHAHAHAHAH  ::   ::   ::

----------


## xaotikos

μπεεεεεεεε

----------


## bchris

Μολις τελειωσε το back-up, σε λιγο ξημερωνει κιολας....

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  





-----------------------------
Sun glasses after dark.

----------


## Alex

Περεπ.

----------


## [email protected]

:E 

(Μη τολμήσετε να μας πάτε οφ-τοπικ,χαχαχαχα)

----------


## Viper

για πολυ τρελλο καψιμο μιλαμε!!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  η κακια παει συννεφοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο

----------


## koki

νυστ νυστ

----------


## lambrosk

::  Μπουυυυ!

----------


## monotone

χμμ.. το thread των ξενύχτηδων 

έχει και πανσέληνο σήμερα...

monotone was here

 ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Ελάτε να γίνουμε πολοί  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## koki

I still beat you.
Ας είχατε κι εσείς νυχτερινη δουλειά να μάθετε!

----------


## lambrosk

> Δημοσιεύθηκε: Παρ Ιούν 04, 2004 7:27 am


E δεν παίζω ! αυτό είναι πρωινό δεν είναι ξενύχτι...  ::

----------


## Viper

μαζι σου Jismy και εγω μια απο τα ιδια ειμαι και μετα αφου σχολασω συνεχιζω να λιωνω.ΒΝΒ ειναι αυτα!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Johny

Viper δουλευεις BNB?
 ::  θα πιασω και γω δουλεια εκει περα  ::

----------


## Viper

Ναι δουλευω ΒΝΒ Γλυφαδας αλλα προσωρινα με εχουν παει Παγκρατι

----------


## Mick Flemm

Κανέναν στο ΒΝΒ στην ακαδημιας έχουμε ?

----------


## lambrosk

Tι είναι ρε βρυκόλακες το BNB?

----------


## Mick Flemm

Bits N Bytes υποθέτω...

----------


## lambrosk

Aaaa!  ::

----------


## Alex

6:05 το πρωι, ακόμα δεν έχει υπνο...

ο αλλος μεσα παίζει ακόμα gameCube...

εμένα μου βγήκε η πιστη οσπου να σετάρω ένα σωστο NAT για XP.

Μετά από πολλές δοκιμές, η καινούρια εκδοση του SyGate φένεται να είναι ότι καλύτερο. Δοκίμασα τα εξής προγράματα:

WinGate
WinProxy
NetProxy
ComTun
602LanSuite
και άλλα 2-3 δεν θυμάμαι ονόματα τώρα...


WinGate χάλια μαυρα.
WinProxy καλό απο εκδοση 5 και μετά, αλλά και πάλι αυτο το Deterministic Network Echansher που βάζει στα protocols έχει προβληματάκια.
NetProxy no comment.
ComTun, την έχουν δεί πολυ οι τύποι  ::  πως φένεται ότι καποιος θέλει να βγάλει λεφτα...
602LanSuite δεν είναι καθόλου μα καθόλου κακό, απλα δεν βρήκα τροπο να κάνει port forwarding, απ' ότι checkara και στο site μαλλον δεν έχει.

και SyGate (η καινούρια εκδοση που τρέχει σωστά σε XP) είναι αψογο. ΑΛΛΑ δεν είναι Proxy, είναι καθαρά NAT και έχει το καλύτερο firewall.

Αυτα.

Συντομα θα βάλω Windows 2003 server να δω τι παίζει εκεί.

καληνύχτα.

----------


## mojiro

μολις ήρθα από danza.

καλημερα σας

----------


## pvas

> εμένα μου βγήκε η πιστη οσπου να σετάρω ένα σωστο NAT για XP.
> Συντομα θα βάλω Windows 2003 server να δω τι παίζει εκεί.


Σε Windows 2003 στήνεις NAT το *πολύ* σε 2 λεπτά.  ::

----------


## racer

Ξημερώσε! Μόλις τελείοσα το upgrade του 3COM AP μου και ήδα οτι παίζει και ώς client (revision1, firmware 1.02.00)

----------


## Mick Flemm

καμένε ! εγώ ψάχνω κάτι να φάω ρε γμτ και ξέμεινα από μπισκότα...

----------


## tripkaos

μα γιατι να κοιμηθει κανεις?υπαρχει λογος?  ::  

πω πειναω!!!!!
 ::   ::   ::  
τι μπισκοτα και μπουρδες...καμια πιτσα  ::  ...σλουρπ(μαζευει τα σαλια του)  ::

----------


## socrates

Ωχ ωχ.... μπήκα στην βραδυνο-πρωινή ζώνη καιρός να την κάνω!

----------


## Alexandros

Γιατί φεύγεις? Νωρίς είναι  ::  

 ::  

Φιλικά

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## xaotikos

Μα που πήγαν όλοι?  ::

----------


## tripkaos

μα εδω ειμαστε....

βαριεμαι....  ::

----------


## Viper

Πριν απο λιγο ηρθα απο το Venue και ειμαι τωρα στην δουλεια με τα καφριλικα ποτα μες στο στομαχι μου!!!Ωρα να παιχουμε counter-strike μπας και αναψουνε τα αιματα ποιο πολυ!!!ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tripkaos

Καλημερααααααααααααααααααααααααα

χαχαχεχιχοχυχηχω

----------


## racer

Μεραααααααααααα  ::

----------


## Thanosch

Καλημέρα ! παω για υπνο

----------


## DiGi

Εγώ πάω στο 411 εκλογικό κέντρο.

----------


## MaSTeR

Ουχ σήμερα έχουμε εκλογές ε???? καλά θα πάω ... για να δώ εαν πίανει η νέα μου omni μέχρι εκεί.  ::   ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Καλά ρε κανείς δεν κοιμάται σε αυτό το forum ?

----------


## papashark

Κοιμάτε ?

Define <koimate> ?

----------


## Alexandros

Όλοι κοιμόμαστε με ανοικτά μάτια πλέον και μάλιστα αλήθωρα για να βλέπουμε σε δυο οθόνες. Μια για διασκέδαση (λέμε τώρα) και μια για δουλειά.

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## xaotikos

Πάλι γέμισε με νυχτερίδες το forum. Ξουτ βρε..ξουτ. Πάω να πάρω το aerozol φαίνεται δεν έκανε καλή δουλειά τις προάλλες.

----------


## koki

Χαααασμ...

Σκέφτομαι ακόμα εκείνους τους λαχανοντολμάδες που στέκουν μόνοι στην κουζίνα...

Ατιμε ύπνε.

Σφίξαν οι ζέστες και οι ορμόνες φαίνεται και βλέπω ανησυχία στο λαό του ΑΜΔΑ μεγαλύτερη από ό,το συνήθως.

αχ.. άτιμες ..ζέστες!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## inershado

Βρε κε κεξ κουαξ κουαξ  ::

----------


## DiGi

κουαξ είπε ο Perkins και έφαγε μια κοτςια στην μάπα.

----------


## Thanosch

ΕΠ !!!!  ::  

Γιατι δεν κοιμάστε ;  ::  

GO to sleep !  ::  

Αϊ ρε
Αϊ  ::

----------


## inershado

Εγώ πρέπει να έχω πάντα το The Last Post.... είμαι η καλήτερη κουκουβάγια!  ::

----------


## Alexandros

Ρε κακομοίρη Inershado, τέτοια ώρα και θέλεις να έχεις τελευταίο μήνυμα?

Μήπως πρέπει να πας στο Insomnia? Εκεί κοιμούνται νωρίτερα και θα είναι ευκολότερος ο ανταγωνισμός.

 ::  

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## xaotikos

Αλέξανδρε μένα λες? 
Αφιερωμένο: Δεν πάω πουθενα πουθενά πουθενά, εδώ θα μείνω....
 ::

----------


## pavlidisd

Ωραία αλλά βαριά αυτά τα λαδερά κοτς ρε γαμώτο...

----------


## Alexandros

Όχι Κίμωνα, έμπλεξα τον Inershado με τον Nantito.

Διορθώθηκε  ::  .

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## koki

Αλεξανδρε πήγαινε για ύπνο. Δε θα μου τρως τα delete post εσύ!

----------


## inershado

Χε χε......για να δούμε ποιώς θα κάνει το τελευτέο Post για σήμερα ... Σας πετάω το γάντι (τσοοουπ)  ::

----------


## xaotikos

> Χε χε......για να δούμε ποιώς θα κάνει το τελευτέο Post για σήμερα ... Σας πετάω το γάντι (τσοοουπ)


φλααααααααατσ στο επιστρέφω (κατα το οι μ*****ς επιστρέφονται)
Αφού μαζί το κλείνουμε το μαγαζί ρε καμένε  ::

----------


## wiresounds

Παιξτε μόνοι σας !

----------


## inershado

Autoplay mode: ON!

----------


## Thanosch

Αι ρε
Αι 


ΠΑτε για υπνο να κσεφορτωθεί το δίκτυο!  ::

----------


## xaotikos

> Αι ρε
> Αι 
> 
> 
> ΠΑτε για υπνο να κσεφορτωθεί το δίκτυο!


Τι σχέση έχει το δίκτυο αγαπητέ Θάνο? Από internet μπαίνουμε αυτοί που παίζουμε. Είναι όρος του παιχνιδιού  ::

----------


## inershado

Θα Ποστάρω μέχρι αύριο το πρωί (οταν ο κόκορης ελαλίσει 3 φορές, θα σταματίσω)  ::

----------


## inershado

Τελικά είμαι εκτώς συναγονισμού!!!!! εχεεεεεεε  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## racer

ούστ  ::

----------


## koki

Δες εδω να δεις τι θα πει καμμένο άτομο.... http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=81253#81253

----------


## jimis

και καμμένη εξεταστική...  ::

----------


## xaotikos

> Δες εδω να δεις τι θα πει καμμένο άτομο.... http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=81253#81253


Δεν είναι δυνατή η εμφάνιση της σελίδας

----------


## enaon

*http://www.awmn*

----------


## xaotikos

Ε είναι και περασμένη η ώρα  ::

----------


## inershado

Νάμαι ξανά ....χεεχεχεχ  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Και έλεγα που χάθηκες...

----------


## Alexandros

Θα σταματήσετε να τρολάρετε επιτέλους?  ::  


Αλέξανδρος

----------


## racer

Τι θα κάνεις? Θα μας σβήσεις?  :: 



Σεχουαλικά ικκανός moderator.

----------


## Mick Flemm

BUHAHAHAHAH  ::   ::   ::

----------


## xaotikos

Αλέξανδρε, πέρασε η ώρα. Εμείς είμαστε χαραμοφάιδες μην κοιτάς...  ::

----------


## sem27gr

αντε παιδια καλή συνέχεια...αν θέλετε να μείνετε και αλλό ρίξτε μια ματια γενική συζήτηση,σας άφησα 2 παιχνιδάκια.....!  ::

----------


## xaotikos

κου-κου  ::

----------


## bchris

[ζαβολιαρης]
Hello!!!!
[/ζαβολιαρης]

----------


## xaotikos

Εξακολουθώ να σας περνάω  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Και σήμερα το πήρα το βραβείο. Yiouuupiii

----------


## sem27gr

nope...υπαρχω και εγω....

----------


## Mick Flemm

και ως συνήθως σας έχω όλους  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## sem27gr

ρεre vampire  ::  ,πάρτε το απόφαση δεν πέφτω για ύπνο σήμερα,δεν κλείνει το μάτι,σήμερα είναι η νύχτα μου,ή η μέρα μου;ένα από τα δύο όπως το πάρει κανείς....  ::  
Ρε χαλανδριότη,mick,αθήνα είσαι;

----------


## Viper

Αφηστε το επαθλο ειναι καταδικο μου!!!!Σημερα εεε δηλαδη απο εχθες ωρα 7 το πρωι εχω ξεσκιστει να κανω αναβαθμισεις και ωρα ειναι για ενα τρελλο λιωσιμο στο Condition Zero και Counter-Strike 1.6!!!Kαι εχουμε ακομα μελλον!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## sem27gr

αντε καλή συνέχεια στους υπόλοιπους,εγώ πάω να δω κανένα όνειρο να ησυχάσω γιατί σήμερα έχουμε και διάβασμα βοτανική  ::  ....καλημέρα

----------


## mojiro

κρυφτητε ρε βαμπιρια ξημερωσε

 ::   ::  ειχε blade χτες  ::   ::  

αντε για κανα καφε

----------


## VRaCh

Καλημέρααααα
έξω γλυκοχαράζει και μέσα η πρώτη προσπάθεια εμού του jagon και ενός φίλου Debianά
να στηθεί PC με δύο netgear και μια ethernet απέτυχε οικτρά.
Η συνέχεια από αύριο, ή μάλλον από σήμερα.
Καληνύχτα σσσαςςςς.

----------


## xaotikos

Αχχχ δεν κοιμάστε, θα σας μαλώσω.

Όσο για την εγκατάσταση. Πάρτε το tutorial του JS, με το debian woody, το configuration guide από το wiki και τα πακέτα που λέει από εκεί και δεν χρειάζεται να πειράξετε σχεδόν τίποτα....

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Καλημέρα !
Τώρα λέω να πάω για ύπνο μετά από πολύωρο λιώσιμο με το Linksys και με τον pan-pan με σκοπό την λύση του γνωστού προβλήματος σε client mode! Ευτυσώς φτάσαμε σε λύση ! ! ! 
Αφού ξυπνήσω θα γράψω ένα tutorial για το πως λύνεται το πρόβλημα και τι πρέπει να γίνει ! ! !

----------


## pan-pan

Αντε καληνυχτα!!!Ελπιζω να μην βλεπω και στον υπνο μου σκριπτακια!Δεν αντεχω αλλο!8 ωρες παλευαμε!Τουλαχιστον αξιζε τον κοπο!Τα καταφεραμε!Αυριο τα νεοτερα!!!  ::   ::   ::  


ΖΖzzzz....

----------


## xaotikos

Έσπασα ρεκόρ σήμερα  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

και γ@μω τα Avatars !!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

μπεεεεεεε

----------


## papashark

Εγώ πάω για ύπνο από τώρα, εσείς μπορείτε να χτυπίεστε μέχρι το πρωί....  ::

----------


## bchris

::  Το γαλα μου και νανι...  ::  








_______________________
Βαμπιρια ενωθητε.
*Sunglasses after dark*

----------


## xaotikos

Άντε άντεεε....πέρασε η ώρα και δεν θα ξυπνάτε το πρωί.

----------


## Mick Flemm

με τέτοια ζέστη ρε γμτ δεν μπορώ ούτε να κουνηθώ ούτε να κοιμηθώ και το χειρότερο είναι οτι κάνει το διάβασμα κόλασηηηη...

αντε τελειώνω σήμερα με την εξεταστική να κάνω και τίποτα καλύτερο...

----------


## xaotikos

> αντε τελειώνω σήμερα με την εξεταστική να κάνω και τίποτα καλύτερο...


τυχερούλη...καλά αποτελέσματα.

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Mick Flemm
> 
> αντε τελειώνω σήμερα με την εξεταστική να κάνω και τίποτα καλύτερο...
> 
> 
> τυχερούλη...καλά αποτελέσματα.


Xaotike παραμένεις ξύπνιος.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## koki

Φυσικά και είναι ξύπνιος, είναι πιστός στις αρχές του παραδοσιακού χριστιανικού όρθρου. Από φόβο δε μην δεν προλάβει να ξυπνήσει, πάντα περιμένει καρτερικά κάνοντας πράκτις τους ύμνους.

----------


## papashark

Kαλημέρα λέει ο κόσμος τέτοια ώρα, και αυτό θα πράξω και εγώ.


Καλημέρα λοιπόν !

----------


## xaotikos

Εσύ ξύπνησες για να μας το παίξεις ξενύχτης?  ::   ::   ::  

Καλημέρααα

Υ.Γ Ναι ναι προσεύχομαι τα βράδια γιαυτό και δεν κοιμάμαι.....
Αααχχχ τις μας έχει κάνει μια πτυχιακή και ένα deadline  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

αχχχ σε μερικές ώρες γράφω...

αχχχ αντε να τελειώνω να κάνω και τις δουλειές που άφησα πίσω και να πάω για κανα μπανάκι επιτέλους...

----------


## mojiro

> Μόλις τελίοσα την έκδοση 0.9 του Net Messenger, αμαν αυτά τα καταραμένα sockets, θέλει να τους λές κιόλας πότε τελιόνει ένα πακετο. Είναι τόσο βλαμένα που δεν μπορούν να το καταλάβουν αν τα πακέτα έρχοντε γρήγορα.
> 
> Νά πάρτε μια γεύση και όποιος θέλει του στέλνω και κώδικα.
> 
> Ώρα για ύπνο!!!


ειναι πεδεμα το winshock με την vb. για στειλε να δω.
σου βρηκα bug. αν πατησεις πολλες φορες connect
χωρις να εχει συνδεθει, σε πεταει εξω.

----------


## tripkaos

τι εγινε?ποσοι βρυκολακες παιζουν σημερα?

----------


## mojiro



----------


## MaSTeR

Και ένας νέος.  :: 
6 Χρόνια στην Ρουμανία απο βρυκόλακες άλλο τίποτα

----------


## papashark

> 6 Χρόνια στην Ρουμανία .....


Ααααααααχχχχχ (αναστεναγμός μακράς διαρκείας)

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## MaSTeR

Ίσως ανέβω για 3-4 μερούλες μέσα στο επόμενο 15μέρο.... έχω μια θέση κενή... μήπως ενδιαφέρεσε παπασάρκ ?

----------


## papashark

Mην με βάζεις στον πειρασμό....

----------


## MaSTeR

Γιατί οχι... μια στάση στην Constata και μετά βουρ για Ιasi.
Πέρνω κατι χαρτία και ΤΖΟΥΠ είμαστε πίσω !  ::

----------


## papashark

Καλά για ποιόν δουλεύεις ?

Άμα περάσω από εκεί μπορεί να μην ξαναγυρίσω.....

----------


## MaSTeR

Δεν το έχεις καταλάβει ακόμη???
Είμαι δάκτυλος ξένων δυνάμεων και κέντρων αποφάσεων ώστε να σε παρασύρω και να καταφέρουνε να σε πετάξουν μια και καλή από την μέση…
Ρωσική Μαφία.

----------


## mandos

βαριεμαι να δω τι έχετε γράψει... πάω να δω καμια ταινία ελπίζοντας ότι ο χαοτικός δε θα μου πάρει το τελευταίο ποστ πριν ξημερώσει  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Νομίζεις!!  ::

----------


## MaSTeR

Το παρών τόπικ πρέπει να κλειδώνει τις ώρες που ο ήλιος έχει ανατείλει.  ::

----------


## JS

Ήμουν και εγώ βρυκόλακας  :: 

Υγ. Ρε Κίμωνα μην γράψεις πάλι τελευταίος...ξεφτίλα  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Νομίζεις και συ!  ::

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Νομίζεις και συ!


χμμμμμμμ....  ::

----------


## [email protected]

Νομίζω ότι σας έχω  ::

----------


## pan-pan

> Νομίζω ότι σας έχω


Λαθος  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Achille

Σήμερα παιδιά, χάσατε  ::

----------


## trendy

Νομίζεις....  ::

----------


## Achille

Καληνύχτα  ::

----------


## [email protected]

Πόσο γελάω με σας....

αχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## trendy

Μέχρι τις 8:00 θα σας καληνυχτίζωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω

----------


## lambrosk

::  Καλημέρα...  ::  κάνα αυτόματο μηχάνημα για τις τσίμπλες κανείς...;

----------


## xaotikos

TZA!

----------


## DeathDeal

ΟΧΙ δεν ξύπνησα τώρα  :: . Θα σας καληνυχτούσα αλλά πρέπει να ανέβω στο πολυτεχνείο  ::  . Θα έπρεπε η μέρα να είναι 48 ώρες! Ή μήπως άρχίζω να πάσχω από insomnia? Άντε να ανέβω και στο πολυτεχνείο στις 12... zzzZZzzzz εεεεε? zzzzzZZZZZZzzzzzz ξύπνα! zzzzzzzZZZZZZzzzzzz εντάξει.... zzzZZZZZZzzzzzz κορόιδο!!! ..... zzzzZZZZZzzzzzz εντάξει....

----------


## bchris

Βαμπιρια καλο μηνα...

----------


## Viper

Επισης!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## [email protected]

Να μαστε καλά παιδιά.  ::   ::

----------


## bchris

Ξημερωσε!!!!

Σας πατησα κατω σημερα  ::   ::

----------


## mandos

> Ξημερωσε!!!!
> 
> Σας πατησα κατω σημερα


νομίζεις....  ::

----------


## Viper

Νομιζετε εσεις!!!

----------


## bchris

Still here

 :: 



PS:
Και με την γυναικαρα για avatar....

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Sweet dreams!

----------


## xaotikos

Λογαριάζετε χωρίς τον ξενοδόχο μου φαίνετε.
Κοινώς....δώσε θάρρος στον χωριάτη να σ'ανέβει στο κρεβάτι.
Τσ τσ τσ 

Καλημέρα παίδες (πάλι σας έφαγα)  ::   ::   ::

----------


## [email protected]

Πραγματικά γελάω πάρα πολύ με μερικούς από σας...
Αχα χα χα αχα χαχαχα α χα χαχα χα χαχα ααχχααχαχα!
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## marios88

ΟΥΓΚ χλωμα προσωπα

----------


## xaotikos

μπεε χλωμα πρόβατα

----------


## racer

λα λα λα  ::

----------


## papashark

Έχασε ο Xaotikos σήμερα ?

Δεν το πιστεύωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Εεεεεεεεε ντροπή...ιεροσυλία.  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## [email protected]

Ρεεεε κουνιέστε στον Άπανννννν...
Είστε πολύ μικροί ακόμαααααααα  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mandos

ρε δεν είπαμε μετα τις 6:30 δεν μετραεί? έχετε δει βαμπίρια στον ήλιο...

ζαβολιάριδες!  ::

----------


## papashark

Έχουν βάλει φιμέ τζάμια !  ::

----------


## mojiro

εγω ειμαι ο ΜΠΛΕΙΝΤ και δεν παθαινω τιποτα απο τον ηλιο

[papashark mode on]
γεα, γιο μεν, γιο, χο χο, γεα αι αμ δε μπεστ
[/papashark mode off]

----------


## xaotikos

Άπαν? Μίλησες? XAXAXaxAXaAXaxaXAxaXAxaXAx

----------


## racer

03/07/04

Round XXVII

Fight!

----------


## socrates

Φτιάξε κανά link βρε που θέλεις και ξενύχτια!  ::  

Εγώ ρίχνω λευκή πετσέτα, με καλούν τα λευκα σεντόνια! χεχε

----------


## ablaz3r

Δεν κοιμάμαι τώρα πια τα βράδια.... τραλαλα λαλα!

----------


## xaotikos

ΈΕΕΕκκκααααναααα τηνν νυυχχχχταααααα μεραααααα

----------


## JS

κοτς

----------


## DiGi

Ω είναι ωραια στο .... Δεν υπαρχουν πευκοβελόνες.

----------


## mandos

γιατι δεν εχουμε smilie με βαμπιρακια?

----------


## DiGi

έλα εδώ να το πεις αυτό.

----------


## mandos

δεν ξαναβλεπω ταινια... πέρασε απο 6:30  ::  
αλλά με βάση τους κανονισμούς που ακολουθούν οι υπολοίποι το όριο ειναι 8  ::  

μπεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε
(smilie με προβατακιά εχουμέ?)

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Επιτέλους έστησα τον κόμβο μου!!!
Αυτό είναι το πρώτο wireless ξενύχτι !!!!!!

----------


## Acinonyx

Σε βλέπω που γυροφέρνεις μέσα στο forum εδώ και ώρα.  ::  Σε κυνηγάω αλλά γλυστράς σαν το χέλι από ενότητα σε ενότητα. MSN IRC rulez.  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Ε ρε γλέντια σήμερα... Εκείνο το smile με τα προβατάκια χρειάζεται...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## koki

Ποιο IRC, που στο internetικό΄(το κρυφό) δεν είναι κανείς ζωντανός, και το ασύρματο είναι τεμαχισμένο. Σε κάθε dslούχο κόμβο με ircd που δοκίμασα να συνδεθώ, έβλεπα άλλο τμήμα του δικτύου. 
Άτιμα links!
Άτιμε Ήφαιστε, θαρρώ πως δε σε βλέπω, τι έγινε με τα απο εκει?

----------


## koki

Παρεμπιπτόντως, σε 2 ωρίτσες είμαι στο πλοίο για 3ήμερα μπάνια. Ζηλέψτε!

(κάπου διάβασα ότι ο Δαμιανός στην Κύθνο πάλευε στα βουνά με gprs (στις αρχές πάντα του δικτύου), εγώ ευελπιστώ να μη μου κάνει τη χάρη κανένας φίλος με γραμμή τηλεφώνου και να γλυτώσετε από εμένα)

Θερμιά, σας έρχομαι!

----------


## JS

Μπας και σήμερα είναι η τυχερή μου μέρα ;;;
μπεεεεεε

----------


## indyone

Μάλλον σημερα ειναι η δικιά μου μερα....

Μετά από ενα εξοντωτικό παιχνιδι Unreal 2004 με τους Cyberfreak, Marios και Tyfeonas.... αντε είπαμε να παμε για ύπνο!
Το θαυμάσιο είναι ότι πάιζαμε επί ~4 ώρες χώρις lag και γενικότερα προβλήματα στο gameplay... Εν τω μεταξύ τα λέγαμε και από το TeamSpeak ;o)
Να... τετοια να γίνονται στο AWMN να μην κοιμόμαστε.... χεχεχε

----------


## racer

Η μέρα ξεκίνισε στης 9 με αναχώριση για Έβοια. Στο χωριό του hobbit ήπιαμε φραπόγαλλο και κάναμε το μπανάκι μας. Επιστροφή κατα τις 7 και το βραδάκι κατα τις 1 (μετά απο ένα 'διάλειμα') φύγαμε για la costa με τον nikolas. Η ώρα είναι 05:34, η 'μέρα' τελειώνει και νομίζω οτι τελικά στα Βριλήσσια το πιο σημαντικό που κάναμε είναι *φίλους*  ::

----------


## Achille

> Μπας και σήμερα είναι η τυχερή μου μέρα ;;;
> μπεεεεεε


Μπαααα!  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Τι έγινε ρε παιδιά? Έφυγα και το παίζετε μούρη?? χαχαχαα

----------


## mojiro

> Τι έγινε ρε παιδιά? Έφυγα και το παίζετε μούρη?? χαχαχαα



σσσσσττ!!!!!!!

ησυχια θα τους ξυπνησεις,

τοσο καιρο τι καλα ηταν που δεν γραφανε πολλα  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## inershado

Εδώ ξαναααααα!  ::

----------


## Johny

inershado

Εγγραφή: 28 Δεκ 2003
Δημοσιεύσεις:* 73* 
Τόπος: Καλλιθέα


xixiixxixixixi

----------


## inershado

Ουστ εσυ...λούστρο  ::

----------


## inershado

this means war!  ::

----------


## inershado

Μα καλά...πάλι έδω είμαι???  ::

----------


## racer

΄Πάντος εγώ είμαι ακόμα εδω, κι αυτό το καλοκαίρι!

----------


## xaotikos

Ax μου φαίνεται θα ξαναμπω στο παιχνίδι...παίρνετε αέρα.

----------


## racer

Έεεεελα, έεεελα, έεελα  ::

----------


## inershado

Χεχε......cheatάρω  ::

----------


## inershado

Αμαν!!!! 3:30!!!!

----------


## papashark

Εγώ μετά το γέλιο που έριξα, πως να κοιμηθώ.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## inershado

Εχμ.....δεν τα κατάλαβα τα παραπάνω  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Ποιο παιχνίδι ...; αμα σου τρώει το μυαλό γυναίκα και σε πονάει και το δόντι ... γίνεσαι βρυκόλακας!...

----------


## inershado

Ουχ ... κρεβατομουρμούρα!!  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Μετά από κάτι ποτάκια σας παίζω πάλι...

----------


## racer

Μήν ασχολείσε, δε είναι για εμάς που έχουμε χαζέψει απ την αυπνύα ...

----------


## inershado

Εγώ είμαι μέσα!!!

----------


## xaotikos

> Εγώ είμαι μέσα!!!


Ε και? Είμαι εκτός συναγωνισμού εδώ και πολύ καιρό...  ::

----------


## inershado

Τι μας λες!!! Εμειδή εγώ δεν επαιζα γιαυτο  ::  Είχα ρεπο

----------


## sotiris

> Εχμ.....δεν τα κατάλαβα τα παραπάνω


Eιναι απο το νεο σηριαλ του Φωσκολου "ΑΓΟΥΜΟΥΝΙΑΔΑ" θα αντικαταστησει την Λαμψη οταν πεθανει ο Δρακος  ::

----------


## inershado

Τι oράια....Interactive forum!!! I like it  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Ναι ναι. Αλλά αργούν οι σερβιτόροι (Α.Κ.Α mods). Έχω παραγγείλει ένα ρουμάκι εδώ και πόση ώρα αλλά ακόμα να έρθει...

----------


## inershado

Επ....τι κανεις εκεί? Πας να μου πάρεις την πρωτιά!!!!  ::  Πάνε πάρε ενα drambui να κανεις δουλεία σου ρε....  ::

----------


## sotiris

Μονο Jack !!

----------


## inershado

Απαπαπαααα.......σα μπετζινα 100 οκτανίων ειναι αυτο!  ::

----------


## racer

Ρε Σώτιρη πώς και δεν είσαι irc στο #klika ?  ::

----------


## mindfox

Χαχαχα

Ειμαι κι εγώ εδώ  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Μόνο captain morgan. 
Ναι Σωτήρη που είσαι? Σήμερα δουλεύει και μια ξανθιά στην πόρτα (όχι η Stella άλλη) και ένα καλό μελαχρινό στο μπαρ...
Άντε άντε!!

----------


## inershado

Μπα...μόνο εγώ είμαι εδώ!  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Ποιος απο τους χθεσινούς δούλευε σήμερα το πρωί και ήταν και στην ώρα του;  ::

----------


## Pater_Familias

χμμμμ ξενυκτάει κανείς;

----------


## Ataraxos

> χμμμμ ξενυκτάει κανείς;


  ::

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

> χμμμμ ξενυκτάει κανείς;


Μπου!  ::

----------


## koki

Βρε μπαμπά, πήγαινε για ύπνο, σα δε ντρέπεσαι!

----------


## xaotikos

Να με πάλι. Μετά και το σημερινό ποτάκι...

----------


## koki

Όχι που θα χανες να γράψεις.

----------


## xaotikos

Ε ναι δεν λέει. Απουσία σημαίνει μείωση αποδοχών.

----------


## koki

Παρατήρησα ότι χτύπησαν οι κατάρες με 1 χρόνο διαφορά. Τέλη Νοέμβρη φέτος δλδ τι θά'πρεπε να περιμένουμε? Αν σκεφτείς Χαοτικός->jismy->??? ο Αντίχριστος??

----------


## socrates

Εγώ κανονικά θα έπρεπε να κοιμάμαι... εχω αγώνα αύριο!

----------


## racer

Σας έχω χαλαρά σήμερα  ::

----------


## inershado

Μπα....τελικά εγώ σας έχω!  ::

----------


## racer

Εεεεε, ζαβολιά, εσυ κοιμίθηκες!!! Δεν ήσουνα irc εχτες!!!

----------


## JS

> Εεεεε, ζαβολιά, εσυ κοιμίθηκες!!! Δεν ήσουνα irc εχτες!!!


Στην πειθαρχική !!!

----------


## xaotikos

Ωραία τα ποτάκια και σήμερα. Είχε και καλό κόσμο  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## racer

Πάλι σας έχω ...  ::

----------


## tripkaos

happy new month  ::  
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## JS

Έτσι γράφω για πλάκα, ξέρω οτι μετά θα έρθει ο Χάος...  ::

----------


## papashark

Kλασσικά πράγματα...

Αφου σκέφτομαι να του αλλάξουμε όνομα, από χαοτικός σκέτο χάρος....  ::   ::

----------


## mindfox

Εγώ;  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Μήπως συμμετέχω σήμερα;

----------


## lambrosk

Που είναι ο χαοτικός σήμερα;

----------


## Mick Flemm

Κατς καλά, χάρος είπαμε  ::   ::

----------


## xaotikos

Βρε αλήτες? Τι λέτε για μένα πάλι? Να πάρω και δρεπάνι με το όνομα που μου βάλατε? Τς Τς Τς.
Μια μέρα να γυρίσει κανένας από τα ποτάκια του και να πέσει για ύπνο (γιατί είχε τρελό αγώνα στη δουλειά σήμερα) και του βγάζουνε το όνομα.

ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΙ ΡΕ? ΡΕ ΣΥ ΗΗΗΗΗΜΑΡΤΟΝ (Γεωργίου speaking)

----------


## lambrosk

Σήμερα είναι νωρίς ακόμα....

----------


## wiresounds

Αντε ρε paparazzi !

----------


## lambrosk

::  Και που είσαι ακόμα σάλος θα γίνει αν σηκώσω FTP με αποκλειστικές φωτό...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## lambrosk

Νύχτα...

----------


## Pater_Familias

xmmm σκουριασμένους σας βλέπω.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## racer

Πάααααλι σας έχω ? Τσ τσ τσ ... μικροί ανόητοι  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

άκου τι λέει  ::   ::

----------


## xaotikos

Επ. Όλα καλα?

----------


## overclocked

> μαζι σου Jismy και εγω μια απο τα ιδια ειμαι και μετα αφου σχολασω συνεχιζω να λιωνω.ΒΝΒ ειναι αυτα!!!



και εγω bnb ειμαι τωρα δουλεια.....viper εισαι ο γνωστος?απο bnb παγκρατι?  ::

----------


## overclocked

> Επ. Όλα καλα?


εδω αραζουμε...δεν εχω awmn εδω και ενα μηνα και εχω σκασει...  ::

----------


## inershado

Να'μαι και γωωωωω  ::

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Να'μαι και γωωωωω


Pssst  ::  . Νωρίς είναι ακόμα.  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## xaotikos

Έλα μωρέ. Πέρασε από 12 η ώρα.

Το ποστ αυτό γίνεται από το *πρώτο και μοναδικό* *ΚοτςSpot*  στην παραλία Βελίκας (παράλια Λάρισας) και βρίσκεται στην ταβέρνα μου  ::   ::  Ρυθμίσεις: mode-adhoc, κανάλι 7 ssid "AIGAIO" και ips στο 192.χ.χ.χ. Internet δεν δίνω, το ανοίγω όποτε θέλω και αν θέλει κάποιος να συνδεθεί πρέπει να τον ξέρω, να έχει φάει καλά στο μαγαζί μου, να μην μου έχει πρίξει τα μύδια να έχει καλή παρέα...Α!! και δεν χρειάζεται να κρατάει το notebook του περίεργα. 
Και όλα αυτά με μια cisco lmc 352 και το κεραιάκι των 2db...πίσω από 1 τοίχο,μια τζαμαρία και την κουζίνα του μαγαζιού  ::  

Υ.Γ Οι γνωστοί άγνωστοι που το σκέφτονται να έρθουν, να μην το σκέφτονται. Αρκεί να μου πούνε να πάρω ένα τηλέφωνο τους προμηθευτές νωρίτερα  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Ti έγινε δεν έχει έξοδο για ποτάκι σήμερα;

----------


## papashark

> Ti έγινε δεν έχει έξοδο για ποτάκι σήμερα;


Μπά σε λίγο θα κλήσει το μαγαζί για να πάει για ποτάκι  ::

----------


## racer

Εχτές σας είχα αλλα ξέχασα να κάνω post στο τέλος ... γμτ  :: [/img]

----------


## xaotikos

Μόλις γύρισα από το καθιερωμένο καθημερινό ποτάκι. Γμτ αν δεν υπήρχε αυτό το ωράριο και η επιμονή των -μην τους χαρακτηρίσω βραδιάτικα- τύπων με τα ασπρομπλέ αυτοκίνητα να πρήζουν τον κόσμο θα σας είχα καθημερινά  ::

----------


## mindfox

::

----------


## xaotikos

Επ καινούριος παίχτης? Παρακαλώ πρώτα από την γραμματεία για την εγγραφή και τα παρελκόμενα αλλιώς η συμμετοχή θεωρείται άκυρη.

Υ.Γ Όλα καλά βρε mindfox?

----------


## racer

Ρε Κίμωνα, θα μπείς κανα irc εσύ? Άντε τώρα ...

----------


## xaotikos

::   ::   ::

----------


## inershado

Μα καλά...πάλι σας έχω?  ::

----------


## mindfox

> Μα καλά...πάλι σας έχω?


Μπααα, απλώς μόλις ξύπνησες.

Εμείς δεν κοιμηθήκαμε  ::

----------


## racer

Αν δεν είσαι, η έστο αν δε μπρείς για λίγο irc η συμετοχή θα θεωρείτε άκυρη! ::

----------


## sotiris

Εγινε και η αρχη για σημερα ε?

----------


## lambrosk

Έτσι λεει!
νέκρα έξω παραλιακή...

----------


## DiGi

Δεν υπάρχουν Βρυκόλακες .&-

----------


## lambrosk

Τους φάγανε τα "ΒΡΙΛ" που κυκλοφορούν ανάμεσά μας.........  ::

----------


## wiresounds

> Δεν υπάρχουν Βρυκόλακες .&-


Μόνο πευκοβελόνες.

----------


## inershado

Μαύρη είν' η νύχτα στα βουνά..... μαύρη σαν καλιακούδα!!!  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Ωραίο το ποτάκι και σήμερα. Excellent

----------


## inershado

Εσύ στο τέλος του καλοκαιριού θα χτηπάς κόφτες στο κρασόμετρο!  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Μπα δεν πίνω κρασιά το καλοκαίρι. Άμα τα βλέπεις και όλη μέρα δεν σε τραβάνε. Ρουμάκι και σφηνάκιααααααα.
Bye bye γιατί σε 3 ώρες πάω Λάρισα  ::

----------


## jungle traveller

ΡΕΕ!!!Ξημερωσε αντε καιρος για υπνο γιατι θα καουμε απο τον ηλιο...






Φιλικα Βαγγελης

----------


## inershado

Γενικά εννοούσα κόφτες στο αλκοολόμετρο  ::  ! Εγώ πάντος σε 2 μέρες τιγκανεισον για Κύθνο!

----------


## lambrosk

Όπα Κύθνο; Χώρα Θερμιά; μπορεί να είμαι το 15Αύγουστο...

----------


## inershado

Αααααα...αργά θα πας...εγω θα είμαι 6-9 Αυγούστου και μετά μεχρι τις 18 Εύβοια (κίμη)

----------


## koki

ΤΙ ΛΕΤΕ ΓΙΑ ΚΥΘΝΟ ΚΑΛΕ?
1. inershado. Ταξιδεύω Σάββατο πρωί για μέριχα. Θα φύγω Δευτέρα βράδυ
2. lambrosk. Τι σχέση έχεις?? Θα πάω κατά τις 17 και θα κάτσω λίγες μέρες.


Ρε έλα αγουμουνί στον τόπο σου  :: 
Κοίτα που θα βγούμε και κουμπάροι  :: 

Πάω εκεί πολλάααα χρόνια.

----------


## lambrosk

> Ρε έλα αγουμουνί στον τόπο σου 
> Κοίτα που θα βγούμε και κουμπάροι 
> 
> Πάω εκεί πολλάααα χρόνια.


Την επέκταση στο Ακρωτήρι ποιοοοοοος νομίζεις ότι την έχτυσε;

Πρώτη φορά πήγα το 1998 και απο τότε προσπαθώ να πηγαίνω κάθε χρόνο!
Εχω κολήτό που είναι απο εκεί αλλά έχω κάνει και πολλές παρέες εσυ; που; πότε;

----------


## wiresounds

Καλή και η Κύθνος.
Πολύ φαϊ είχε πέσει όταν πήγα.  ::

----------


## inershado

Α ναιιι!!! Δηλαδή θα φάμε καλα!!!  ::

----------


## Pater_Familias

xmmmm ας συνεχίσουμε το παιχνίδι  ::   ::   ::

----------


## socrates

Άραγε κρατάει κάποιος το σκορ? Νικητής Ιουλιου ποιος ήταν?

----------


## koki

Σας έχω πει να μην τα βάζετε με επαγγελματίες  ::  (βλ. εμένα, inershado (που δουλεύουμε νύχτα μέχρι το πρωί), και xaotikos γιατί είναι επαγγελματιας καμμένος)

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

ξενύχτι ++

----------


## Pater_Familias

pssst είμαι εδώ ακόμα. Μόλις ήρθα από γλέντι  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## xaotikos

Τι να σας κάνω βρε που τυχαίνει να δουλεύω πρωινά (μετά τις 12 δηλαδή...πιο πριν είναι χαράματα) αλλιώς...

----------


## racer

Εγώ πιστεύω οτι οι επαγγελματίες δεν μετράνε. Valid συμετοχές πρέπει να είναι μόνο όσοι ΔΟΥΛΕΥΟΥΝΕ την άλλη μέρα το προΐ η τέλος πάντον πρέπει να ξυπνήσουνε  ::

----------


## bchris

> Εγώ πιστεύω οτι οι επαγγελματίες δεν μετράνε. Valid συμετοχές πρέπει να είναι μόνο όσοι ΔΟΥΛΕΥΟΥΝΕ την άλλη μέρα το προΐ η τέλος πάντον πρέπει να ξυπνήσουνε


Συμφωνω κι επαυξανω.

----------


## xaotikos

Τσούζει? Ε? Ε? τσούζει? Προσπαθείται να μας βγάλετε την συμμετοχή άκυρη γιατί χάνετε, τι να κάνεις όμως...έτσι είναι άμα *ΤΣΟΥΖΕΙ*!!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Υ.Γ Πότε ανεβαίνεις Ηλία στο Ινγκλανντ?

----------


## papashark

[dti mode on]
Έξω οι επαγγελματίες από το AWMN !
[dti mode off]

----------


## dti

> Πευκοβελόνες!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> [dti mode on]
> ...

----------


## Johny

Ασχετο..
αυτο ειναι idle..
nkladakis has been idle 113hrs 56mins 4secs, signed on Wed Aug 04 12:09:04
Inershado εισαι βλακας  ::

----------


## jabarlee

ρε γαμώτο, 2 βράδυα ξενύχτησα και εγώ και ήταν off το forum....θα είχατε χάσει όλοι γιατί θα σας ξημέρωνα  ::

----------


## jabarlee

σήμερα πάω νωρίς για ύπνο..έχω διάβασμα πάλι

Αυτό που μου κάνει εντύπωση είναι το τι γυρεύουν 5 επισκέπτες στο forum τέτοια ώρα...

----------


## pan-pan

Διαβαζουμε,και καλα,φιλε jabarlee(παντως ετσι πες στον πατερα μου αν τον δεις!!)  ::   ::  

Καλημερα!!!

----------


## overclocked

καλημερααα

----------


## inershado

Ξανά μαζι  ::  

Dj-Blade ισα μωρη μούμια  ::

----------


## sotiris

νωρις αρχισες...τετοια ωρα εδω μεσα λεμε καλημερα.

----------


## papashark

Καταγγέλω τον κλικαδώρο Χαοτικό, που με την φόρα που έχει πάρει, μου έστειλε μήνυμα για χρόνια πολλά στις 2:00 την νύχτα ενώ εγώ θαύμαζα το νταβάνι ενοικιαζόμενου δωματίου μαζί με την δεσποινίδα που είχε ενοικιάσει το δωμάτιο. Το δε μήνυμα του μου επέφερε τουλάχιστον 2' bedflames.

Πρέπει αυτό το παιδί να καταλάβει ποιές είναι οι σωστές ώρες τις ημέρας που λειτουργούμαι και ποιές κοιμόμαστε ή κάνουμε άλλα πράγματα....

----------


## xaotikos

> Πρέπει αυτό το παιδί να καταλάβει ποιές είναι οι σωστές ώρες τις ημέρας που λειτουργούμαι και ποιές κοιμόμαστε ή κάνουμε άλλα πράγματα....


Εσύ δηλαδή λειτουργείς μόνο ορισμένες ώρες της μέρας? Χίλια συγγνώμη αλλά δεν το ήξερα  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## racer

Καλά ολόκληρος papashark και δε μπορεί να τα βγάλει πέρα με 2-3 bedflames? Πάει γέρασες...ααα...χρονια πολλά κιόλας ::

----------


## sotiris

> ...ααα...χρονια πολλά κιόλας


bouxaxaxaxa!!

----------


## inershado

Χεχεεεεε.........κουαξ κουαξ  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Δυστυχώς τις τελευταίες μέρες δεν έχει ποτάκια [αρρώστησα  ::  ]...η έξοδος όμως παραμένει  ::  
Άντε κουαξ

----------


## koki

φύγε ρε. Παλιο τυρί ! Δε σε θέλουμε στο φόρουμ μας. Eίσαι στο AWMN κύριος? Έχεις κόμβο? Ε? Ε? Άντε φτιάξε καμια ασύρματη αρμέχτρα ρε!  ::  :Ρ Που θα'ρθεις να μας πεις και για ξενύχτια!

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

ΠΕΤΑΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ, ευτυχώς που δεν θα το πιλοτάρω εγώ

----------


## koki

Νεοσύλλεκτος?

Άντε καλή πτήση.  ::

----------


## xaotikos

> φύγε ρε. Παλιο τυρί ! Δε σε θέλουμε στο φόρουμ μας. Eίσαι στο AWMN κύριος? Έχεις κόμβο? Ε? Ε? Άντε φτιάξε καμια ασύρματη αρμέχτρα ρε!  :Ρ Που θα'ρθεις να μας πεις και για ξενύχτια!


Γιατί εσύ έχεις κόμβο?? χοχοχοχ 
Δεν έχω σχέση με τα τυριά εγώ ρε...είμαι από την θαλασσια περιοχή.

----------


## koki

κλαψ. Έχω, απλά δε μου κάθονται

----------


## inershado

Βράσε ρύζι ............. to be continued  ::  






Y.Γ : Πιάσε μια σουτζουκάκια αδχοκ

----------


## racer

Κάθε καταργάρης στο πάγκο του  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Δουλειά δεν είχε ο Μανολιός... 

...κι έγραφε scriptάκια

----------


## sotiris

Ειναι νωρις ακομα ...

----------


## racer

Έχουμε μέλλον!

----------


## xaotikos

Έχε χάρη που είμαι άρρωστος  ::

----------


## racer

Δικαιολογείες επιδή έχασες ?

----------


## xaotikos

Μα δεν έχασα. Αφού δεν συμμετάσχω αυτό τον καιρό...σας αφήνω να με φτάσετε στις νίκες για να έχει λίγο νόημα.

----------


## inershado

Τι μας λες......χάσε εκεί και μην λες πολλά  ::

----------


## inershado

Τελικά εδώ πρέπει να πάρω Gold Medal....  ::

----------


## sotiris

Μου φαινετε πως κανεις καποιο ποστ στην αρχη της νυκτας.....κοιμασε ...και ξυπνας πρωι και κανεις αλλο ενα ποστ  ::   ::   ::  
Δεν πιανουν αυτα σε μας...να κανεις ποστ και ενδιαμεσα  ::

----------


## racer

Άντε ρε, αφου δουλευείς, είσαι άκυρος  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Άκυρος άκυρος!!! Ντοπαρισμένος είσαι ρε (αφού δουλέυεις).

Βέβαια και εγώ με 2 σιρόπια, 1 χάπι και κάτι ψιλά κάθε 8 ώρες μάλλον για ντοπινγκ θα με πάνε  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Τελικά το ντοπάρισμα κάνει δουλειά...  ::

----------


## racer

Μουαρ καρ καρ καρ καααααρ ... σας έχω σήμερα ....  ::  

(και εχτές σας είχα αλλα ξέχασα να κάνω post)

----------


## racer

Είπα σας έχω ... πάρτε και ένα URL να διαβάσετε να πάνε κάτω τα φαρμάκια:
http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngEn ... gDtrID=252

----------


## inershado

Και ναι...έφτασα τα 100 post .... χε  ::

----------


## racer

Εισαι ντοπέ ρεεεεεεεεεεε!

----------


## racer

Και που να δούλευα κι όλας...άιντε, καληνύχτα  ::

----------


## inershado

Και ναιιιι...εφτασα τα 101 Post...  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Χμ σήμερα είμαι καθαρός οπότε δεν συμμετέχω. Από αύριο που αρχίζει η νέα θεραπεία (ένεση πρωί βράδυ, 2 σπρέυ, 1 χάπι και 1 σιρόπι) θα επανέλθω  ::  


ΠΑΜΕ ΤΖΕΚΟΟΟΟ

----------


## racer

Κρέμα τεστοστερόνης δε βάζεις???

----------


## xaotikos

> Κρέμα τεστοστερόνης δε βάζεις???


Όχι γιατί μου είπαν ότι θα φουσκώσουν τα βυζιά μου  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Αν θες να φουσκώσουν τα βυζιά σου οστόσο ξεσκίσου στα κοτόπουλα 100% επιτυχία  ::

----------


## racer

Τι λές μωρε? Η τεστοστερόνη είναι αντρική ορμόνη. Το πολύ πολύ να μεγαλώσει το π...(δε βρίζουμε) σου  ::

----------


## xaotikos

> Τι λές μωρε? Η τεστοστερόνη είναι αντρική ορμόνη. Το πολύ πολύ να μεγαλώσει το π...(δε βρίζουμε) σου


Eχμ...δεν πάει άλλο γιαυτό αμέσως επόμενα έρχονται αυτά. Αφού σου λέω...εδώ παίζει Τζέκος τι ψάχνεις να βρεις.

----------


## racer

Τζέκος κσε-Τζέκος, εγώ σας έχω  ::

----------


## pan-pan

Λοιπον οτι μπηκα σπιτι μου απο την βραδινη μου εξοδο!ειμαι λιγακι σουρα διοτι ενα φιλαρακι ειχε γενεθλεια!χονια πολλα σαβα!!!πω πω!κοματια ειμαι!!!

καληνυχτες!!παω να ταβλιαστω!!!

----------


## racer

Νωρίς είναι ακόμα ρε  ::

----------


## sotiris

Ας παρει αδεια το παιδι αφου σουρωσε...

----------


## papashark

γκουχ γκουχ γκουχ  ::  

Είμαι εδώ.  ::  

Ξέρω ότι θα βρεθούν 5-6 καθώς και οι συνήθεις επαγγελματίες, αλλά μια προσπάθεια είναι, δεν βαρίεσε....  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Ξύδι , Λάδι και ΠΟΛΥ ΝΕΡΟ!!!

----------


## papashark

> Ξύδι , Λάδι και ΠΟΛΥ ΝΕΡΟ!!!


1' αμέσως μετα ?  ::  

Ούτε να προλάβω να κάνω Log out ?  ::  

Τέτοια τάπα ?  ::

----------


## sotiris

εδω Πανο εισαι χαμενος απο χερι που λενε...

----------


## sotiris

ολα τα προβατα στο μαντρι ε?

----------


## xaotikos

Μας προσβάλεις τώρα.

----------


## racer

Μπεεεεεεεεεεε, εχτές τον Inershado τον βρήκανε ντοπέ και τον απέκλεισαν. Μόνο εγώ έμεινα  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Κάτι που μου άρεσε. Σαν ιστορικό γεγονός..... 1800

----------


## overclocked

zombieeeeee  ::

----------


## xaotikos

*ΜΠΟΥΥΥΥΥ!!!*  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Πάλι με χρόνια με καιρούς πάλι δικό μου είναι  ::   ::

----------


## racer

Σιγά μην είναι δικό σου  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Χμμ Χτες ήταν (χαλαρά). Και σήμερα το ίδιο βλέπω.
αχχχχ ερασιτέχνες....

----------


## inershado

Ήλθε η ώρα του άρχοντα της νύχτας.....  ::

----------


## xaotikos

χεχεχε ότι και να κάνεις...είμαι σερί από χτες το πρωί. Θές πολλά καρβέλια ακόμα για να με φτάσεις (άρρωστο άνθρωπο)

----------


## dimitriss

και αν συνεχίσεις έτσι δε βλέπω να αναρρώνεις σύντομα.

----------


## xaotikos

Που να κοιμηθείς ρε Δημήτρη αν έχεις Ελληνική βραδιά σε Τσέχους....και έχουν σκάσει 2-3 καμπυλόγραμμα?
Άσε που από τα πολλά τα φάρμακα έχω γίνει βαμπιρ θέλω δεν θέλω... Είναι και αυτή η πτυχιακή  ::

----------


## dimitriss

Ελληνική βραδία με Τσέχους????Τυχερεεεεε!!!!!!Τώρα μη μου πεις ότι κάνεις και πτυχιακή παράλληλα γιατί θα πέσει φωτία να σε κάψει. Τις Τσέχες χαζέυεις  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Έφυγαν, πήρα τα φάρμακά μου και πάμε πάλι μια από τα ίδια  ::

----------


## inershado

xaotikos εσυ είναι έξω ρε απο τη μάχη......είσαι ντοπαρισμενος με τοσα φάρμακα που πέρνεις....τα έχεις κάνει όλα coctail......ου ρε, έξω!!  ::

----------


## tripkaos

back to basic...

----------


## inershado

Αμαν....αυτή η ώρα, μια ώρα κάνει για να περάσει!!! 4 ώρες left.....

----------


## FIREBALL

Οι Έλληνες γυρίζουν νωρίς στο σπίτι... το πρωί! Άντε να κοιμηθούμε! Καληνύχτα... εεεε Καλημέρα!

----------


## racer

Καταγέλω τον Xaotikos επιδή, όπως ο ίδιος παραδέχτηκε, είναι "σερι απο εχτές το προι" ... δηλαδή ΞΥΠΝΗΣΕ ΕΧΤΕΣ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΙ ... δηλαδή, ΕΧΤΕΣ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΙ ΔΕΝ ΝΙΚΗΣΕ!

Καταγκέλω τον Innershado οτι δεν είναι ξενύχτης αλλα απλά δεν μπορεί να κάνει αλιώς.

ΟΛΟΙ ΠΑΜΕ ΤΖΕΚΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ

----------


## xaotikos

> Καταγέλω τον Xaotikos επιδή, όπως ο ίδιος παραδέχτηκε, είναι "σερι απο εχτές το προι" ... δηλαδή ΞΥΠΝΗΣΕ ΕΧΤΕΣ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΙ ... δηλαδή, ΕΧΤΕΣ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΙ ΔΕΝ ΝΙΚΗΣΕ!
> 
> Καταγκέλω τον Innershado οτι δεν είναι ξενύχτης αλλα απλά δεν μπορεί να κάνει αλιώς.
> 
> ΟΛΟΙ ΠΑΜΕ ΤΖΕΚΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ


E ναι. Πρωί δεν είναι και 2μμ? Εγώ όποτε ξυπνάω το νιώθω πρωι και όποτε κοιμάμαι βράδυ

----------


## Mick Flemm

καταγγέλω τον racer γιατί απ΄ το ξενύχτυ δεν μπορεί να γράψει ελληνικά  ::

----------


## racer

Νο, δατ ιζ ε πέρμανεντ μπάγκ!

----------


## inershado

Και τώρα...ας αρχίσει ο αγόνας!

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Και τώρα...ας αρχίσει ο αγόνας!


xmmmm. Είναι νωρίς.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## FIREBALL

Εγώ θα εγκαταλείψω απόψε γιατί... έχω αγώνα αύριο!

----------


## inershado

Εγώ συνεχίζω και συνεχίζω και συνεχίζω......και συνεχίζω (έχω βάλει Duracel)

----------


## xaotikos

Ξέρετε κανένα site για online booking αεροπορικών εισητηρίων για Liverpool ή Μanchester??

Υ.Γ Σας έχω που σας έχω να σας βάζω και τίποτα να κάνετε να μην σας πάρει ο ύπνος  ::   ::   ::

----------


## inershado

Ουρτ απο δώ κερία μπουχλουμπού ..... έγω σας έχω ρε!  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

BUHAHAHAHAH  ::   ::

----------


## racer

Ερασιτέχνες ... τς τς τς ...

----------


## Vcore

mpeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee














 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## xaotikos

Vcore άσε τα σάπια. Έχω τα logs από το irc που κατά τις 4 λες "πάω να την πέσω για κανένα 4ωρο". Είπαμε όποιος δεν είναι irc δεν μετράει (τακους racer?)

----------


## Vcore

Xaxaxaxaxax τι λές μωρέ?

Θα σε καταγγείλω δημοσίος.

Ψεύδεσε ασυστόλος!!!!

Και εσύ που είσαι στο irc κοιμάσε όρθιος΅΅

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Αντε μην τα πάρω τώρα και βάλω το γουρούνι μου να σε πηδήξει  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## xaotikos

Εγώ τα logs τα έχω  ::  

btw δεν νομίζω το γουρούνι σου να δεχτεί να αφήσει εσένα για να πιάσει εμένα  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Vcore

Ασε ρε μεγάλε  ::   ::   ::  

Κάποιοι απο εσάς έχετε σκύλους.... εγώ έχω αυτό το γουρούνι που δεν καταλαβαίνει μιααααα σου λέω.


Σοτις σβολόνης έτσι ????

Κοινώς *αμεί και δέρνει ε?

----------


## inershado

Ου ρε πρεζάκιδες.....είστε όλοι νούμερα....εγώ είμαι ο καλήτερος ρε....  ::

----------


## racer

Τι έγινε innershado? Έπιασες δουλεία? Όντος δε μετράει αν δεν είσαι irc, συμφονώ  :: 

Το οτι είστε ερασιτέχνες είναι γενικός κανόνας όμως  ::

----------


## tripkaos

next pics

----------


## tripkaos

and another one and i go for sleep

----------


## Vcore

Δεν είστε πουθενά!!!

 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## johnnie

Ωρα 3:30...ετοιμάζομαι ψυχολογικά και κάνω διπλό κλίκ στο shinoby του mame...Για να μην ξεχνάμε απο που ξεκινήσαμε  ::

----------


## sotiris

καλο κανει να κοιταμε που και που πισω.

----------


## Vcore

ώρα την γράφει το πόστ μου  :: 


και σχεδιάζω λογότυπα για ένα forum ενώ παράλληλα κάνω cyber lol Με τον xaotikos το λαμόγιο

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## sotiris

τον Mr Ντοπα λες?

----------


## Vcore

o Xaotikos είναι ντόπερμαν ?

Δεν το ξερα.... από που ψωνίζει και δεν μας λέει?

 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## xaotikos

Δεν λέμε τις πηγές μας...τώρα έχει και κατι δικαστήρια και δεν κάνει  ::  

Εγώ τώρα λέω να βάλω την 6η αίσθηση γιατί θα είμαι ο 1 στους 10.000 που δεν το έχουν δει  ::

----------


## sotiris

παμε Τζεκο?

----------


## ShadowCaster

Εαν αυτο το thread συνεχίσει έτσι το βλέπω να το καταχωρούν για spam...  ::

----------


## TNS

> Εαν αυτο το thread συνεχίσει έτσι το βλέπω να το καταχωρούν για spam...


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## xaotikos

Ή να μας διώξουν από το awmn γιατί δεν συμφέρουμε στο χώρο στον server ή να πάθουμε τίποτα από την αϋπνία και τα ξενύχτια (πχ πρόβλημα στα κόκκαλα) και να σταματήσουμε να γράφουμε  ::

----------


## pavlidisd

Εγγραφές για συμμετοχή που γίνονται?

----------


## xaotikos

Στον κλαδάκη όπως όλα. Είσαι μέλος? Έχεις πάρει μπλουζάκι? Έχεις γράψει ακόμα 3 μέλη? 

Εμ τι νομίζεις έτσι είναι?

Υ.Γ Που σε ρε Παυλίδηηηηη?

----------


## xaotikos

> Εγώ τώρα λέω να βάλω την 6η αίσθηση γιατί θα είμαι ο 1 στους 10.000 που δεν το έχουν δει


Θα παραμείνω αφού ούτε σήμερα την είδα....

Άντε καλημέρες!!

----------


## inershado

Και έτσι....για άλλη μια φορά, και as always.... θα είμαι αυτός που κερδίζει ΠΑΛΙ.....!  ::

----------


## xaotikos

χαχααχαχαχαχαχαχααχαχααχχα

----------


## racer

Χαχαχαχα, πουστιά! Ειναι ντοπέ! 
(εγω δε πιάνομε, μόλις ξύπνησα)

----------


## xaotikos

Μια χαρά είμαι. Κάνε και τεστ αν θες  ::

----------


## socrates

Ωχ πήρε από τα ακριβά,... τα μη ανιχνεύσιμα!

----------


## Vcore

Πάμε πλατεία?

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## pavlidisd

> Στον κλαδάκη όπως όλα. Είσαι μέλος? Έχεις πάρει μπλουζάκι? Έχεις γράψει ακόμα 3 μέλη? 
> 
> Εμ τι νομίζεις έτσι είναι?
> 
> Υ.Γ Που σε ρε Παυλίδηηηηη?


Μέλος στον Ολυμπιακό εννοείς?  ::   ::  Βασικά δεν με παίρνει αλλά θα κάνω τις προσπάθειες ως outsider!  ::  

Υγ: Άντε ρε Κίμωνα να τα πούμε κι από κοντά κάποια στιγμή...

----------


## inershado

Πάλι εγώ γράφω πρώτος σήμερα.....Άντε να κερδίσω και σήμερα πάλι κ.τ.λ...έχει καταντίσει βαρετό!!!  ::

----------


## papashark

> Πάλι εγώ γράφω πρώτος σήμερα.....Άντε να κερδίσω και σήμερα πάλι κ.τ.λ...έχει καταντίσει βαρετό!!!


Άντε πήγαινε να κοιμηθείς, και ξύπνα κατά τις 7:00 να πεις ότι μας έχεις...  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## sotiris

::   ::

----------


## racer

Εχτές κοιμίθηκα στις 12 αλλα ξέχασα να κάνω post (κουτουλούσα γαρ). Σήμερα είσαι και ντοπαρισμένος και τρέχεις και μόνος σου γιατι θα κοιμιθώ νωρής. 

Αλλα τόσο χάλιας που είσαι πιθανόν να βγείς πάλι δέυτερος ...  ::

----------


## inershado

Κακίες....  ::  Βαλτοχιονοκοτα.......  ::

----------


## pavlidisd

Nωρίς είναι ακόμα...

----------


## xaotikos

> Nωρίς είναι ακόμα...


Πολύ νωρίς...

----------


## inershado

Ναι νωρίς είναι  ::  ...Μπες μωρή κερία στο mirc να σε πιάσει η βαλτοχιονοκοτα  ::

----------


## xaotikos

who's your daddy!!!
who's your daddy!!!
who's your daddy!!!

----------


## Mick Flemm

http://wireless.uoc.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=456

"Χαριτωμένη Ταράτσα"

 ::

----------


## lambrosk

Μόλις γύρισα απο Λουτράκι...
ποιος θα πάει δουλειά αύριο για μένα;;;  ::

----------


## tetix

Παιδιά σας χαιρετώ με το φραπέ στο χέρι... Γράφω Μαθ. Κατεύθυνσης στο φροντιστήριο αύριο πρωί πρωί και έχει πέσει διάβασμα... Τι να κάνουμε; Θα αλλάξει δεν μπορεί η κατάσταση...  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Και εγώ με το φραπέ στο γραφείο. Μου έμειναν κάτι ψιλα στην πτυχιακή η οποία βιάζεταιιιιιιιιιι

Καλή μας δύναμη 

btw 2 μέρες...2 ώρες ύπνο, ταξίδι, 2 φορές οδοντίατρο...διάβασμα, βαλίτσες...καλά πάω ε?

----------


## racer

Άντε να ξεκουμπιστείς να τελειώνουμε  ::

----------


## overclocked

αντε κοιμηθητε ρε παιδια  ::

----------


## overclocked

εγω δουλεια ειμαι! σχολαω 7  ::

----------


## xaotikos

> Άντε να ξεκουμπιστείς να τελειώνουμε


Που ήσουνα χτες το βράδυ και σε έψαχνα? Ήθελα να μου μεταφράσεις μια ορολογία  ::  

Άμα φύγω, όταν εγκατασταθώ κανονικά θα σου δείξω εγώ...θα βάλω bot να κάνει post  ::

----------


## papashark

Λες ?

Μπα....

Σιγά μην κερδίσω εγώ καμιά φορά...


Εκτός αν...

Χμ... Πόσα να θέλει ο achille να κατεβάσει τον διακόπτη μέχρι τις 9 το πρωί για να κερδίσω εγώ ?  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Renos

Κανεις ζωντανος?

----------


## pan-pan

Εγω εγω!!!Αλλα οχι για πολυ!!Πρεπει να παω για νανι γιατι αυριο εχω διαβασμα μπας και περασω κανενα μαθημα σε αυτην την @!$##@!εξεταστικη!!

----------


## Achille

> Χμ... Πόσα να θέλει ο achille να κατεβάσει τον διακόπτη μέχρι τις 9 το πρωί για να κερδίσω εγώ ?


Άμα κάνεις καλή προσφορά, θα το σκεφτώ σοβαρά  :: 

Μπορεί να μην έχω ομαδικές παραγγελίες να τα κονομάω, αλλά κάπως θα βρω τρόπο και εγώ να αρπάξω τίποτα  ::

----------


## papashark

Οκ δίνω 50 ευρώ (δεν είναι άσχημα για 2 click  ::  )

----------


## Achille

Μπορείς να αγοράσεις και σε προσφορά μια ολόκληρη εβδομάδα με έκπτωση 50% στην καταπληκτική τιμή των 175e.
Αν μαζευτείτε και πάνω από 10 άτομα που θέλετε να το κλείσω το μαγαζί, θα σας κάνω και 20% επιπλέον έκπτωση.

Κόβω και δελτία παροχής, για να είμαστε και νόμιμοι  ::

----------


## papashark

> Μπορείς να αγοράσεις και σε προσφορά μια ολόκληρη εβδομάδα με έκπτωση 50% στην καταπληκτική τιμή των 175e.
> Αν μαζευτείτε και πάνω από 10 άτομα που θέλετε να το κλείσω το μαγαζί, θα σας κάνω και 20% επιπλέον έκπτωση.
> 
> Κόβω και δελτία παροχής, για να είμαστε και νόμιμοι


175 μια βδομάδα σερί νικητής ?

Γουστάρω...

Αρκεί να βάζεις ένα μήνυμα μου αυτόματα περίπου τέτοια ώρα, και να κλείνεις την εγγραφή νεών μηνυμάτων μέχρι τις 9:00 (να φαίνετε ότι είναι πέτσινη η πρωτιά μου, τσούζει πιο πολύ  ::   ::   ::  )

----------


## Renos

Καλημερα σε ολους!

----------


## papashark

Xoxoxo

Σας έχω !

Και τζάμπα μάλιστα ! 

Καλή σας μέρα

(και καλό μου ύπνο  ::  )

----------


## Achille

Καλημέρα  ::

----------


## inershado

....μεράαααααα  ::  χε πάλι πρώτος

----------


## nodas

καληνυχτα.......  ::

----------


## tripkaos

::

----------


## xaotikos

amateurs  ::

----------


## Achille

paravoid εσύ δε μετράς, μη γράψεις...

Άμα είχα ξυπνήσει και εγώ στις 2 το βράδυ όλη νύχτα posts θα έκανα  ::

----------


## paravoid

> paravoid εσύ δε μετράς, μη γράψεις...
> 
> Άμα είχα ξυπνήσει και εγώ στις 2 το βράδυ όλη νύχτα posts θα έκανα


Με ξύπνησαν, κανονικά θα ξύπναγα γύρω στις 4 (δεδομένου ότι κοιμήθηκα στις 15:00 και δεν ήμουν πολύ κουρασμένος).

----------


## papashark

Tι χάλια ειναι αυτά ?

Τσάμπα τα έδωσα τα 175 ?

Τα λεφτά μου πίσω...

Δώστε μου ΤΩΡΑ αριθμό RMA !

----------


## racer

Όπα, όπα (c) Ysam(arried)
Διλαδή πιστεύεις οτι άμα το κλειδώνει μέχρι τις 9 θα κερδίσεις? ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ ... άντε κάνε page up κι εσύ να δείς μέχρι τι ώρα μένω ξύπνιος  ::

----------


## papashark

Eγώ δεν ξαναπαίζω

Πλήρωσα 175 € με ανοιχτή υποσχετική, και δεν έλαβα την υπηρεσία που μου υποσχέθηκαν 

Ζαβολιάρηδες  ::

----------


## pavlidisd

Ας μην το ξεκινάμε από νωρίς...

----------


## JS

> Ας μην το ξεκινάμε από νωρίς...


Όντως...δεν λέει  ::

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από pavlidisd
> 
> Ας μην το ξεκινάμε από νωρίς...
> 
> 
> Όντως...δεν λέει


Ναι δεν λέει.. Σας παρακολουθώ....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## pan-pan

Γαμω την κωλο αρχιτεκτονικη υπολογιστων και γαμω την κωλο εξεταστικη!!
Βαμπιρ εχω γινει!!

----------


## xaotikos

welcome to the club  ::

----------


## racer

Βασικά...ακόμα και τώρα νωρίς είναι  ::

----------


## pan-pan

Χαθηκε να φαω πορτα στο club??
Ρε γμτ διαβαζω διαβαζω και ξερω οτι δεν θα το περασω!
Λοιπον ακουστε ποσοστο επιτυχιας στο συγκεκριμένο μαθημα.

2 τμηματα το εδωσαν(γυρω στα 100 παιδια) 1 το περασε!!!!
Γιατι διαβαζω ο βλακας?????!!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## racer

Για να μάθεις τι είναι PCI, μπρός, διάβαζε!

----------


## pan-pan

> Για να μάθεις τι είναι PCI, μπρός, διάβαζε!


Καποιος παιζει με τον πονο μου και με τα νευρα μου!!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## playnet3

πωπω.βάρβαρη ώρα για διάβασμα.

----------


## Pater_Familias

> πωπω.βάρβαρη ώρα για διάβασμα.


Που να δεις ξενύχτια με τα μωρά. 29 μήνες το ίδιο βιολί.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## bchris

still here ...

 ::

----------


## bchris

Σημερα σας πατησα κατω.  ::  

Και να σημειωθει στα πρακτικα, οτι δουλευω σε λιγες ωρες....

----------


## Achille

Άμα δεν το post που έκανα στην ενότητα του συλλόγου, θα καταλάβεις ότι ούτε το δαχτυλάκι μου δεν πιάνεις σε σχέση με τη δουλειά που έκανα τέτοια ώρα  ::

----------


## trendy

Κανένας άλλος να γράφει σήμερα; (...και να διάβαζε τελευταίο βράδυ; )

----------


## xaotikos

Που πάτε βρε amateurs?

----------


## trendy

Να δώσουμε μάθημα  ::

----------


## playnet3

είμαι και εγώ εδώ

----------


## xaotikos

Πάλι σας έχω??? τσ τσ τσ .
Αντε τελειώνουν οι μέρες. Θα σας αφήσω λίγο λάσκα μετά  ::

----------


## bchris

Επειδη εχει παραγινει η κατασταση, προτεινω να μετρανε τα posts μεχρι 
την ανατολη του ηλιου.

ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΕΣΥ ΚΥΡΙΕ XAOTIKE NA POST-ΑΡΕΙΣ 8:56 

Απαιτω να αποδοθη δικαιοσυνη.


 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## xaotikos

Ποστάρω και αργότερα άμα λάχει  ::

----------


## [email protected]

Μήπως ήρθε η ώρα να βρεις το δάσκαλό σου χαοτικέ?  ::

----------


## nodas

βρθκολακασ  ::

----------


## sotiris

απο τωρα?

----------


## inershado

οχι, αργότερα!  ::

----------


## Renos

Ωραια βραδια σημερα, ε? Εχει και δροσουλα. Οτι πρεπει για αυτους που κοιμουνται  ::

----------


## playnet3

και για τα ταρατσοpc εεε??

----------


## nodas

και κθανα βρυκολακαθ  ::  για τον ηλιο τα γυαλια μην με καψει  ::

----------


## Renos

Καλημερα!

----------


## playnet3

bye βρυκόλακες...

----------


## Renos

ξημερωσε, δεν πιανεται το post!  ::

----------


## johnnie

_"Παιδί(α) της νύχτας μια ζωή δεν το αντέχω(-ουμε) το πρωϊ..."_  Όπως έλεγε το παγκοσμίου κλάσεως άσμα του Καζαντζίδη!  ::   ::  



..Απο την άλλη είχα συνηθίσει απ'όταν έμενα στην Κυψέλη στις βραδινές φασαρίες και μιας και το Μαρούσι είναι μία ήρεμη περιοχή αρκούμε σε κάνα...fighting game  ::  

Ψάχνω λοιπόν επι ώρα και *ούτε ένας χριστιανός δεν έχει το MK TRILOGY!!*  ::  Τα πολλά 3D μας έκαναν και ξεχάσαμε νομίζω!!...

----------


## nodas

johnie δεν και χαραματα μετα της 5 ποστ  ::

----------


## inershado

ενα δυοοοο....testing υπογραφής....  ::

----------


## playnet3

τίποτα....  ::

----------


## Renos

Καλημερα  ::

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Καλημερα


Πάλι τα ίδια RenOS;  ::   ::   ::  Και νόμιζα πως το βαρέθηκες το παιχνίδι  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Χμμμ....

Try harder  ::   ::

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Χμμμ....
> 
> Try harder


Λες;

----------


## [email protected]

Καλά λέει...  ::

----------


## inershado

Λεει καλήτερα όποιος λέει τελευτέος .....  ::

----------


## [email protected]

Καλά λέει...  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Τι δηλαδή;

----------


## [email protected]

Να σου πω την αλήθεια,,,δε θυμάμαι!  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Να σου θυμίσω εγώ...  ::

----------


## lambrosk

...για πες τε!

----------


## Mick Flemm

Πιές κανα καφέ και τα λέμε  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Τον ήπιατε τον καφέ τι λέει?  ::

----------


## [email protected]

Εγώ ήπια μέτριο πάντως...

----------


## xaotikos

Άααααντε ξημέρωσε. Πάμε για ύπνο.

----------


## DeathDeal

> Άααααντε ξημέρωσε. Πάμε για ύπνο.


από τώρα?  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Ειπαμε ξενύχτι όχι ξημέρωμα ....  ::  
Δεν ειναι στους κανονισμούς αυτό στο αρθρο 5 της παραγράφου 4 του νόμου 105.000.200.  :: 

Δηλαδή απο τις 06.00 μέχρι και τις 10.00 να μην κάνουμε και_ άλλες_ δουλειές...???

----------


## mojiro

καλημερα  ::  

το πρωι με βρηκε να σεταρω win2000, το wrt54gs και να τεσταρω
τις τρανες(λεμε τωρα) μου γνωσεις σε php. το ριμαδι το gd δεν λεει
να παρι μπρος...  ::

----------


## johnnie

Έχετε σκεφτεί ποτέ τι λένε οι υπόλοιποι φυσιολογικοί άνθρωποι που μας βλέπουνε να ξενυχτάμε και να κοιμόμαστε πάνω σε keyboard??....Κάτι μου λέει ότι αν δεν προσέξουμε πολύ σύντομα θα κάνουμε σχέδια για να ενώσουμε με wlan τους ορόφους στο Δαφνί...  ::

----------


## mojiro

δεν ειναι κακη ιδεα  ::

----------


## johnnie

::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Τώρα που το λές σα να έχεις δίκιο.............  ::  
Ασε που έχουμε και ένα σημαντικό κοινό: Ούτε αυτοί ούτε εμείς θέλουμε "θόρυβο"!.....  ::

----------


## mojiro

> Τώρα που το λές σα να έχεις δίκιο.............  
> Ασε που έχουμε και ένα σημαντικό κοινό: Ούτε αυτοί ούτε εμείς θέλουμε "θόρυβο"!.....


μονο δασος εχει εκει τι να καταλαβει.

*ο τρελος εχει wifi* yeah

----------


## inershado

Γειά σας μούτρα..  ::

----------


## mojiro

και ψαχνοντας για τρελους με wifi βρηκα κατι μαλλον καλο
αν και περιμενα να βγαλει τιποτα που να λεει

*AWMN Forum*
Athens Wireless Metropolitan Network

http://www.madpenguin.org/cms/?m=show&id=2319

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## overclocked

μεραααα  ::

----------


## mojiro

μερα  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Τι μέρα...
ακόμη νύχτα είναι...

----------


## nodas

νύχτα

----------


## tripkaos

ου ρε ουτε ενας ξυπνιος ακομα κραταω γερα 24 ωρες αυπνιας  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## xaotikos

Σε γάμους πήγαμε, σε clubάκια πήγαμε, τα μάτια μας βγάλαμε....άντε καλημέρα τώρα  ::

----------


## koki

Ε άμα βγάλατε και τα μάτια σας, να το πείτε να κάνουμε εθνική εορτή  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Τα πονηρά μυαλά πονηρά σκέφτονται...  ::  

Ο άνθρωπος μπορεί να έπαθε ατύχημα... (χτύπα ξύλο) και να θόλωσαν τα μάτια του...  ::  

Αλλά μου αρέσει ο τρόπος που σκέφτεσαι...  ::

----------


## Johny

εχετε ξεφυγει....

----------


## Pater_Familias

> εχετε ξεφυγει....


Τι μας λες....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## pvas

.

----------


## Johny

καμενοι..

----------


## lambrosk

Τσουρουφλισμένε...

----------


## inershado

Back in town......

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Back in town......


Μπααα ήρθες;

----------


## inershado

Οχι είμαι ακώμα στο δρόμο...  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Τα λέμε όταν φτάσεις τότε

----------


## inershado

Ου ρε ντοπαρισμένο αγγλάκι ..... πάνε με τις φίλες σου  ::

----------


## racer

Τι γίνετε? Καλά?  ::

----------


## racer

Όχι ?

----------


## xaotikos

Όλα καλα  ::

----------


## drf

το viagra θεωρήται ντόπα;  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Ήσουν με βιάγκρα χθες!;;;  ::   ::

----------


## drf

> Ήσουν με βιάγκρα χθες!;;;


ρωτάω μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς από πρώτο χέρι!  ::

----------


## racer

Ντόπα ξε-ντόπα θα μας χρειαστεί σύντομα αμα συνεχίσουμε ξενυχτάμε έτσι  ::

----------


## [email protected]

Ναι ρε παιδιά γιατί ξενυχτάτε?Είναι κρίμα.Αφου δεν αντέχετε  ::

----------


## tripkaos

mpeeeeeeeee  ::  
ναι και ειμαι ακομα εδω
ω ναι
μπε  ::

----------


## johnnie

...Δηλαδή απο το Σάββατο (που έγινε και το τελευταίο post) όλοι κοιμόσαστε στις... ανθρώπινες ώρες??


'Η μήπως σας μάζεψαν όλους και σας έχουν στο Δαφνί;;


Εμένα γιατί με άφησαν εδώ;;  ::   ::  


>>*ΞΥΠΝΗΣΤΕ ΡΕ ΜΗ ΚΟΙΜΑΣΤΕ!!!*<<
(..Λέτε να έχω τίποτα Bad Sectors??  ::  )

----------


## papashark

Εγώ είχα πάει τον Άρη να περπατήσει λίγο.

Μόλις μπήκα μέσα  ::

----------


## johnnie

> Μόλις μπήκα μέσα


Ωραία τότε γιατί είχα αρχίσει να τηλεφωνώ στα Επείγοντα να έρθουν να με μαζέψουν και μένα!  ::  

Λοιπόν πάρε το τηλέψωνο και άρχισε να παίρνεις να τους ξυπνάς!
Εγώ αναλαμβάνω απο node #1 έως #2001 και εσύ απο #2002 και πέρα  ::  

Άντε γιατί κάποιοι έχουν νοοτροπία δημοσίου υπαλλήλου εδω μέσα  ::   ::

----------


## Ernest0x

> ...Δηλαδή απο το Σάββατο (που έγινε και το τελευταίο post) όλοι κοιμόσαστε στις... ανθρώπινες ώρες??


Ναι, κρατούσαν δυνάμεις για να έχουν φωνή για flames.  ::

----------


## racer

Εγω είχα πεί οτι θα λείπω αλλα αν δεν έλειπα θα σας είχαάνετα πάλι  :: 
Τώρα πέρασε, σήμερα θα κοιμιθώ νωρίς, αύριο έχω meeting  :: 

UK Time: 02:14

----------


## inershado

Εγώ είμαι εδώ αλλά βαριέμαι να γράφω.....δέν έχω ανταγωνισμό!!!!  ::

----------


## racer

Γενικά όσοι ντοπάροντς τρέχουν χωρής αντήπαλο  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Exe xarh pou den exw spiti na meinw (oute greek)  ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Για να βλέπω χεράκια!

----------


## johnnie

Πάλι με έχετε βάρδια στη σκοπιά απόψε και εσείς κοιμάστε??

Αν δεν περάσω τα 200 posts δε το γλιτώνω το "Γερμανικό" κάθε βράδυ!  ::

----------


## pvas

> Πάλι με έχετε βάρδια στη σκοπιά απόψε και εσείς κοιμάστε??
> 
> Αν δεν περάσω τα 200 posts δε το γλιτώνω το "Γερμανικό" κάθε βράδυ!


Καλά ας μην υπερβάλουμε  ::  
Πάω για ύπνο, όταν έρθει το νούμερό μου ξύπνα με  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Κοιτάχτε την προηγούμενη βδομάδα που είχα κάνει τα σερί των υπερνυχτίων μέχρι τις 7 το πρωί και μετά απο 2 ώρες δουλειά δεν ήθελα να σας αναστατώσω... 

Αλλά αυτήν την εβδομάδα που θα διαβάζω VoIP και PHP θα τα πουμε...  ::   ::

----------


## racer

Τς τς τς ... ερασιτέχνες ...

----------


## playnet3

> Κοιτάχτε την προηγούμενη βδομάδα που είχα κάνει τα σερί των υπερνυχτίων μέχρι τις 7 το πρωί και μετά απο 2 ώρες δουλειά δεν ήθελα να σας αναστατώσω...
> 
> Αλλά αυτήν την εβδομάδα που θα διαβάζω VoIP και PHP θα τα πουμε...




αχχχ και έτσι ξεκινάει ακόμα ένας χειμώνας.καφές,blackman(  ::  ),διάβασμα μεχρι το πρωί και ότι άλλο....αντε καλλή χρονιά

----------


## lambrosk

> αχχχ και έτσι ξεκινάει ακόμα ένας χειμώνας.καφές,blackman(  ),διάβασμα μεχρι το πρωί και ότι άλλο....αντε καλλή χρονιά


Και του χρόνου!!!......
.........................φουντούνια...........!!!!!!!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## playnet3

χμμμμμ πλάκα πλάκα κάτι θα βρώ στο ντουλάπι να φάω...

----------


## xaotikos

Τι αρχίσαμε πάλι? Δεν σας πήρα χαμπάρι...

----------


## playnet3

*&^%$$$ για να περάσει η ώρα

----------


## playnet3

lambrosk ποιό βιβλίο πήρες για php??

----------


## lambrosk

online manual  ::

----------


## mandos

να υποθεσω ότι ξεμεινα μόνος σήμερα?

----------


## Pater_Familias

> να υποθεσω ότι ξεμεινα μόνος σήμερα?


Χμμμμ αρχίσατε τα παιχνιδια πάλι; Για να δούμε.

----------


## lambrosk

Πάτερ, τέτοια ώρα στο Ιντερνετ η φαμίλια τι κάνει;;;  ::   ::

----------


## drf

χώσε μάνα!  ::

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Πάτερ, τέτοια ώρα στο Ιντερνετ η φαμίλια τι κάνει;;;


Ξενυκτά μαζί μου εδώ και μήνες.  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Και δεν μου έμιαζες για βρυκόλακας....  ::   ::   ::  

Ωστε οικογένεια βρυκολάκων... ΣΚΟΡΔΟ,ΑΣΗΜΙ και ΦΩΣ!!!

χαχαχαχα, κατάλαβα παίζουν νεογνα μάλλον....

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Και δεν μου έμιαζες για βρυκόλακας....    
> 
> Ωστε οικογένεια βρυκολάκων... ΣΚΟΡΔΟ,ΑΣΗΜΙ και ΦΩΣ!!!
> 
> χαχαχαχα, κατάλαβα παίζουν νεογνα μάλλον....


Είπα να εφαρμόσω την υπνοπαιδία για να κερδίσουν λίγο χρόνο από το σχολείο, αλλά τα άτιμα θέλουν παιχνίδι όλες τις ώρες και το βράδυν με κυνηγούν.
Καλά να πάθω που τα έκανα παιχνιδιάρικα!!

----------


## racer

Τι έγινε? Τι κάνουνε οι ερασιτέχνες μου ?  :: 

(ώρα αγγλίας 03:44)

----------


## zack

μπα φιλαρακι μονο εγω ειμαι και βρισκομαι τωρα κοντα στον παναμα !!!!! φρικη ε? ειμαι μονο 13.000 miles μακρια!
εδω η ωρα ειναι 10:30 το βραδυ πεμπτης, δηλαδη 8 ωρες πισω απο ωρα ελλαδας

----------


## Pater_Familias

> μπα φιλαρακι μονο εγω ειμαι και βρισκομαι τωρα κοντα στον παναμα !!!!! φρικη ε? ειμαι μονο 13.000 miles μακρια!
> εδω η ωρα ειναι 10:30 το βραδυ πεμπτης, δηλαδη 8 ωρες πισω απο ωρα ελλαδας


Συμφωνώ αλλά το παιχνίδι το ακολουθώ κατα γράμμα.  ::

----------


## johnnie

Ρε παιδιά πίνετε και κανέναν καφέ να αντέχετε...
Απο τη κούραση δε βλέπετε ούτε το Tab!!  ::

----------


## trendy

Εν αναμονή των bookmakers να ανεβάσουν αποδόσεις για το Suzuka GP...  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

BUHAHAHAH

Το άγρυπνο μάτι του moderator  ::

----------


## zack

και του ασχετου, κοινου, ξενιτεμενου, απλου χρηστη  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Ναι αλλά εγώ έχω πιεί και καφέ  ::   ::

----------


## zack

εμενα δεν ειναι ουτε 10 η ωρα  ::   ::   ::   :: 
γιαυτο την εκανες για λιγο για να φτιαξεις καφε ε?

----------


## Mick Flemm

::   ::   ::  

Ναι καφέ, ΦΡΑΠΕ για την ακρίβεια  ::   ::   ::  

Σου 'χει λίψει καθόλου ο ΦΡΑΠΕΣ ?

----------


## zack

εχω φραπε εχω . το κομπιουτερ μου δεν εχω , το κρεβατι μου, το αυτοκινητο μου και πολλα πολλα πολλα αλλα. στην αρχη δεν ηθελα να logαρω στο forum γιατι ηθελα να περασει πιο γρηγορα το μπαρκο αλλα τωρα δεν βλεπω καμια αλλαγη ουτως η αλλως .φαντασου οτι το ταξιδι της επιστροφης ειναι 1,5 με 2 μερες  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## racer

Zakk καλα είσαι κατα τα αλλα?  ::

----------


## zack

σκατα ειμαι αλλα δεν γα.....τε , λευτα ειναι και μαλιστα πολλα!!!
και το πολυ σε κανα χρονο την εχω κανει απ'τα κωλοκαραβα. μπορει και πιο νωρις γιατι μπορει να μας διωξουνε πιο νωρις τους ηλεκτρονικους οποτε αντε για!

----------


## zack

τι λεει παιδες ?
το ξενυχτατε σημερα ε?  ::   ::   ::  
ελπιζω να μην εχετε καταναλωσει πολυ καφε, ξημερωνει δευτερα.

----------


## Mick Flemm

Αμ δε...

----------


## xaotikos

Χαλαρά  ::

----------


## zack

ορεξουλες βλεπω  ::   ::   ::  
τουλαχιστον υπαρχουν και μερικοι το ιδιο "κατι" με'μενα  ::

----------


## zack

τι κανετε μια φευγετε, μια ξαναρχεστε 
απο περιεργια τι κανετε τετοια ωρα?

----------


## xaotikos

Εγώ προσωπικά (ντρέπομαι που το λέω βέβαια αλλά έχω και δουλιές) ετοιμάζομαι να πάω για ύπνο. Αύριο έχω ακόμα μια παρουσίαση να κάνω...

Α! εδώ τώρα είναι 3 παρά 10  ::

----------


## zack

θες υπνο ,τραβα γρηρορα 
η ωρα ειναι 5 παρα 10

----------


## racer

Οχι ρε, τρις παρα δεκα ειναι, ο χαοτικος (και εγώ) είμαστε Αγγλία!!¨)

----------


## zack

Oups.....my bad  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
αντε καληνυχτα.

----------


## papashark

zack
Εγγραφή: 12 Μάϊ 2004
Δημοσιεύσεις: 41
Τόπος: *ΚΑΣΤΕΛΛΑ*
=========================

Ποιά Καστέλλα μας τσαμπουνάς ?  ::  

Τι ώρα είναι εκεί που είσαι τώρα ?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## johnnie

> Τόπος: ΚΑΣΤΕΛΛΑ


Εκεί πηγαίνει μόνο όταν θέλει να κοιμηθεί!  ::   ::

----------


## zack

μπα... ουτε και τοτε παω και πολυ φοβαμαι πως δεν θα ξαναπαω εκει  ::  (γι'αυτο και δεν εστησα τελικα τιποτα)
μετακομιζω γιατι ......με χωριζουν. δεν γαμ..τε πιο καλα στο Ν. Φαληρο και πιο πολλες δηνατοτητες για BB  ::

----------


## TNS

Μεγάλη μούφα το "The Village"...  ::

----------


## playnet3

άσε πού να δείς αυτό που είδα εγώ σήμερα.

----------


## johnnie

Playnet φαντάζομαι ότι θα το είδες σε ένα απο τα 10 σινεμά του γηπέδου της ΑΕΚ (giapi arena) εκεί κοντά σου!

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

> Μεγάλη μούφα το "The Village"...


Για πες περισσότερα βρε TNS...Γιατί με έχουν φάει να πάμε να το δούμε...

----------


## playnet3

xexe.όχι αλλά επειδή η κοπελιά μου το πάει για σκηνοθέτης (  ::  ) πήγα και είδα μια μμα@@@κια.το "κακή εκπαίδευση" 'η κάπως έτσι.και η πλάκα ποιά είναι(εκτός του ότι δέν κατάλαβα τίποτα).Όποτε πήγαινα να κοιμηθώ(αχχχ είχε μία ζέστη μέσα) με ξύπναγε για να μου πεί και καλλά τί γίνετε.Άσε δράμα.αφού της το έχω εξηγήσει,ότι και στο matrix με είχε πάρει ο ύπνος τί το θές τον σινεμά???

----------


## TNS

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από TNS
> 
> Μεγάλη μούφα το "The Village"... 
> 
> 
> Για πες περισσότερα βρε TNS...Γιατί με έχουν φάει να πάμε να το δούμε...


Και 'μενα το ίδιο... Και τι κατάλαβα; Έχασα 2 ώρες από τη ζωή μου...  ::   ::  

Όχι άλλο χολιγουντιανό κάρβουνοοοο...  ::

----------


## ice

Σημερα για ξυπνησαμε νωρις .

----------


## inershado

Amatures  ::

----------


## drf

θέλω λίγο χώρο στο δίσκο μου  ::

----------


## zack

μου φενετε τελικα οτι το ξενυχταω και εγω μονο με μια διαφορα 
καθε μερα στις 7:15 με 7:30 παω για δουλεια και τα ρεπο μου ειναι Χριστουγενα, πρωτοχρονια, και της Παναγιας. τωρα η ωρα εδω ειναι 2:49 am

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Καλό μου ταξίδι για πάτρα

----------


## sotiris

και καλη επιστροφη.....

----------


## lambrosk

5.25 και στις 8 πρέπει να είμαι στο καλαμάκι...

----------


## sotiris

5:30 και με εχει πιασει ο φραπες και δεν μπορω να κοιμηθω....

----------


## zack

ελπιζω να σε πιασει και ο καφες αργοτερα το πρωι!  ::

----------


## sotiris

μακαρι,αν και δεν το πιστευω....

----------


## racer

05:30 GMT και δε νυστάζω...να βάλω cafe??

----------


## lambrosk

Ρε ουστ παλιο ΑΓΓΛΕ!  ::   ::

----------


## racer

Τελικά έβαλα καφέ  ::

----------


## alex-23

δεν μπορω να κοιμηθω ολο σκευτομαι πως θα συνδεθω στο awmn τα τελευταια βραδια ειμαι στο φορουμ και το ξεκοκαλιζω πρεπει να ειμαι ο πιο καμενος απο ολους σας  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Αμ δε, υπάρχουν και ποιό καμένοι...  ::   ::

----------


## Pater_Familias

xmmm ακόμα ξύπνοι;

----------


## racer

Φυσικά! (07:55 GMT)

----------


## alex-23

για ακομα μια μερα ανυπομονω να συνδεθω και τριγυριζω στο forum και μετα μου λετε οτι δεν ειμαι καμενος  ::

----------


## sotiris

κουραγιο...

----------


## alex-23

ευχαριστω για την συμπαρασταση  ::

----------


## mojiro

μπεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε

ξυπνηστεεεεεεεεεεεε

----------


## zack

κι αν δεν εχουμε κοιμηθει τι κανουμε?

----------


## alex-23

επ τι εγηνε δεν πιστευω να σας ελυψα εγω παντος εδω ειμαι παλι
τελικα ειναι αρρωστια το awmn!

----------


## jungle traveller

εεε και εγω ξυπνιος ειμαι!!!

Υ.Γ:alex-23 ποσο χρονων εισαι(αμα συνδεθεις να δεις πορωση!!)

Φιλικα Βαγγελης

----------


## Pater_Familias

To άγρυπνο μάτι των moderator σας παρακολουθεί!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## nodas

βρυκολακας ο mod  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Pater_Familias

> βρυκολακας ο mod


Μπαα απλά κάνω μία δουλειά και την κάνω σωστά.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## jabarlee

τίποτα δε κάνεις...  ::  

γμτ, πρέπει να φύγω σε 30' θα μου φάτε την πρωτιά

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Counterstrike rulez . . .

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Και συνεχίζω . . .

----------


## sokratis

καμένος και γω 

Counterstrike rulez . . . .... .... ... .... ... ... .. ....

----------


## pan-pan

Απλα για την Ιστορια ο uNdErTaKEr δεν νομιζω να μπορεσει να ξανακαθησει για τις επομενες 9 μερες!!!

Pan-Pan + Fotos rulez!!!!

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Ειμαστε πολυ καμενοι παντως!!!Σχεδον 5 ωρες cs!!!

----------


## sokratis

5 ώρες? ΧΑΧΑΧΑ εισαι σχετικά newbie 
εχω κλεισει 15ώρα ... 
πολύ κάψιμο...

COUNTERSTRIKE RULEZzzzzZZZzzzz... nyxta...

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Άντε ρε νικήσατε 1 φορά και χαρήκατε! Πόσες φορές "τον ήπιατε" πριν από τον τελευταίο αγώνα; Απλά είχαμε κουραστεί και παίζαμε για τον χαβαλέ  ::

----------


## jungle traveller

Καλα ρε πως θα γινει να παιξουμε AWMN vs TWMN στο counter strike??
Undertaker με ξασηκωσες χθες,κατι πρεπει να κανουμε!!



Φιλικα Βαγγελης

----------


## alex-23

παιδια εδω ριχνει πολυ ασταπη αντε να κοιμηθω με το ανχος να μην παθει κατι το ταρατσο pc  ::

----------


## lambrosk

```
[[email protected] root]# uptime
 03:21:48 up 107 days, 10:19,  1 user,  load average: 0.06, 0.02, 0.00
```

Όσο σκέφτομαι ότι με τις αλλαγές που θέλω να κάνω στο ρούτερ θα χάσω το uptime στεναχωριέμαι  ::   ::  και το ξανασκέυτομαι και το ψιλο αναβάλω για μερικές μέρες ακόμα......

----------


## xaotikos

Mόλις έκλεισα εισητήρια...ουυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ ουυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ
Σας έρχομαι κουφάλεεεεες

Υ.Γ Racer αύριο σκάω μύτη manchester αλλά για μπαμ μπαμ...  ::

----------


## playnet3

> Mόλις έκλεισα εισητήρια...ουυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ ουυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ
> Σας έρχομαι κουφάλεεεεες
> 
> Υ.Γ Racer αύριο σκάω μύτη manchester αλλά για μπαμ μπαμ...



ααα γι'αυτό βρέχει σήμερα???  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Πωωω πωωωω πως κάνετε έτσι ρε....εδώ βρέχει κάθε μέρα.
Θα μου πεις άλλο να σε ραντίζουνε και αλλο να σε μπουγελώνουνε. Το καθένα έχει την χάρη του όμως  :: 

Περιμένετε μέχρι να έρθω, θα κάνει πάλι κάυσωνα τότε (έχω κάνει τάμα  ::  )

----------


## inershado

Απο σήμερα θα υπάρχει νέο Νούμερο 1 (εγώ για πάντα θα είμαι το πρώτο νούμερο πάντος  ::  ) στο thread αφού εγώ αποχορώ .... τελευταία μέρα στη δουλειά σήμερα .... 8 Νοεμβρίου πρέπει να πάω να δώ τι με θέλει η μαμά πατρίδα!!! Τώρα τελευταία έχω γίνει ανάρπαστος! 

Άντε και του χρόνου τέτοια εποχή πάλι μαζί (μάλλον) .... τσιουζ παλουκάρια, κερίες κ.τ.λ!!!  ::

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Απο σήμερα θα υπάρχει νέο Νούμερο 1 (εγώ για πάντα θα είμαι το πρώτο νούμερο πάντος  ) στο thread αφού εγώ αποχορώ .... τελευταία μέρα στη δουλειά σήμερα .... 8 Νοεμβρίου πρέπει να πάω να δώ τι με θέλει η μαμά πατρίδα!!! Τώρα τελευταία έχω γίνει ανάρπαστος! 
> 
> Άντε και του χρόνου τέτοια εποχή πάλι μαζί (μάλλον) .... τσιουζ παλουκάρια, κερίες κ.τ.λ!!!


Θα σε περιμένουμε.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## lambrosk

σε περιμένουμε....

σε περιμένουμε....

σε περιμένουμε.....

(για όσους ξέρουν τι σημαίνει σε μονάδες ειδικών δυνάμεων το "σε περιμένουμε...")

----------


## alex-23

επιυελους τοσα ξανυχτια απεδωσαν και σημερα ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενος γιατι για πρωτη φορα συνδεθηκα στο awmn  ::   ::

----------


## Pater_Familias

> επιυελους τοσα ξανυχτια απεδωσαν και σημερα ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενος γιατι για πρωτη φορα συνδεθηκα στο awmn


Άντε να δεις και καμιά άσπρη μέρα  ::   ::   ::

----------


## racer

Και που να δείς και τις πραγματηκές ταχύτητες...50kb/s δεν είναι τίποτα  :: 
Τι είπες? Πώς βλέπεις πιο μεγάλες ταχύτητες? Μα με επιπλέον ξενύχτια φυσικα!  ::

----------


## alex-23

καταλαβα αυτο ηταν μονο η αρχη.......................................

----------


## racer

My point exactly  ::

----------


## nodas

ΑΛΛΑΞΕ Η ΩΡΑ δεν παιζω  ::

----------


## bchris

Σας πατησα κατω!!!

----------


## xaotikos

Τι λέει ο κύριος??
ΧΑχαΑχαΧΑχαΧΑΧΑχαΧΑχαχΑχαΑχαΧΑχα

----------


## lambrosk

Εισαστε πολύ νέοι ακόμα... τώρα που έχω και για μια βδομάδα υποχρεώσεις με την μαμα πατρίδα... θα σας πατάω κάτω...  ::

----------


## racer

Ναι και μετά ξύπνισες ::

----------


## avel

Εγώ τώρα ξύπνησα.

Ηθελα να πάω σε ένα event στις 9:00 και νόμιζα ότι είχα καθυστερήσει να ξυπνήσω, αλλά τώρα έχω μία ολόκληρη ώρα δωρεάν!

Κουλτούρες......!

Να αλλάζει πιο συχνά η ώρα.

----------


## racer

Εγώ πάνος ακόμα να κοιμιθώ ... είπε τίποτα κανείς???

----------


## xaotikos

Έχε χάρη που χτες είχα πάει να καώ παρέα με τους καμένους (άγγλους)  ::

----------


## papashark

> Εγώ *πάνος* ακόμα να κοιμιθώ ... είπε τίποτα κανείς???


Θες κάτι ?  ::   ::

----------


## racer

Οχί σορρύ  ::

----------


## TNS

Πήγε 5;;  ::   ::  

Α! Και καλό μήνα...  ::

----------


## Alexandros

Μπα, σχεδόν 6 είναι  ::  

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## xaotikos

hi και bye (πάλι ο racer γμτ,,,)

----------


## racer

Καλό μήνα παιδιά  ::

----------


## Pater_Familias

Καλό μήνα!!!!

----------


## nodas

εαν εχετε προβλημα τετοια στα downloads

*επιασε ομιχλη* ΒΠ

----------


## alex-23

μετα απο οριμη σκεψη κανω post και λεω οτι για ακομα μια μερα ξενυχταω!  ::

----------


## playnet3

::   ::   ::  ναι το ομολογώ... ::  ξενυχτάω και εγώ  ::

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Εγώ χθες χώρισα, οπότε μάλλον και εγώ θα ξενυχτίσω . . .

----------


## playnet3

επειδή θέλλω να δώ ταινία,διαλέξτε, "εγώ αυτή και ο εαυτός μου" ή το "Down to erath"με τον chris rock????please help!!!

----------


## koki

όλη νύχτα κόβω φλέβες ξενυχτάω με φραπέδες που έλεγε και ο ΛΕΠΑ

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

> Κρίμα...


Άστο καλύτερα  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Γ@ΜΩ ΤΗΝ ΖΩΗ ΜΟΥ Γ@ΜΩ !

----------


## dfragos

Άλλο ένα ξενύχτι για την διπλωματική.....

----------


## playnet3

κατάλαβες, 3:54 και με έχετε αφήσει μόνο μου στο forum




> 6 χρήστες είναι συνδεδεμένοι αυτήν την στιγμή:: 1 εγγεγραμμένος, 0 μη ορατοί και 5 επισκέπτες [ Διαχειριστής ] [ Συντονιστής ]
> Περισσότεροι χρήστες υπό σύνδεση 89 στις Παρ Δεκ 05, 2003 6:28 pm
> Εγγεγραμμένοι Χρήστες: playnet3


κανένας για παρέααααααααααααααα

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

*AX ΑΥΤΕΣ ΟΙ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ ΑΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ
ΘΑ ΜΑΣ ΠΑΡΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΨΥΧΗ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ΑΛΛΗ ΜΙΑ ΜΕΡΑ ΞΕΝΥΧΤΙ ! ΑΞΙΖΟΥΝ ΑΡΑΓΕ ΠΟΥ ΣΤΕΝΑΧΩΡΙΟΜΑΣΤΕ ???

ΑΜΑΝ ΠΙΑ !
ΚΑΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΛΕΕΙ ΚΑΙ Ο ΣΦΑΚΙΑΝΑΚΗΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ 
ΠΟΥΤΑΝΑ Η ΖΩΗ!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Mick Flemm

Με ζήτησε κανείς ?

uNdErTaKeR

Οι γυναίκες είναι σαν τα windows, είσαι σίγουρος οτι θα πετάξουν κάποια στιγμή blue screen και φυσικά θα είναι αδύνατον να ξέρεις την αιτία, μπορεί να τραβάν τρελή cpu power με DVD Ripping κλπ και να τα παν μιά χαρά και να είσαι στο τσακίρ κέφι και ξαφνικά εκεί που ανοίγεις την πασιέντζα να κρασάρει το σύστημα και να τρως και μπινελίκια στα καπάκια...

Με άλλα λόγια αργα η γρήγορα ξενερώνεις δυστυχώς, λίγες είναι οι γυναίκες που περνάς καλά και δεν σε νοιάζει τίποτα, συνήθως έχεις το άγχος αν είπες μαλακία κλπ και όπως λέει κι ένα φιλαράκι στο τέλος σε κάνουν να νιώθεις τήψεις που είσαι άντρας (δεν το λέω ακριβώς όπως μου το είπε αλλά καταλαβαίνεις φαντάζομαι)...

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

> Οι γυναίκες είναι σαν τα windows, είσαι σίγουρος οτι θα πετάξουν κάποια στιγμή blue screen και φυσικά θα είναι αδύνατον να ξέρεις την αιτία, μπορεί να τραβάν τρελή cpu power με DVD Ripping κλπ και να τα παν μιά χαρά και να είσαι στο τσακίρ κέφι και ξαφνικά εκεί που ανοίγεις την πασιέντζα να κρασάρει το σύστημα και να τρως και μπινελίκια στα καπάκια...


ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧ  ::   ::   ::   ::  
Σωστός ! ! ! Να 'σαι καλά που μου έφτιαξες και το κέφι !
ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ Πολύ καλό

----------


## playnet3

> Οι γυναίκες είναι σαν τα windows, είσαι σίγουρος οτι θα πετάξουν κάποια στιγμή blue screen και φυσικά θα είναι αδύνατον να ξέρεις την αιτία, μπορεί να τραβάν τρελή cpu power με DVD Ripping κλπ και να τα παν μιά χαρά και να είσαι στο τσακίρ κέφι και ξαφνικά εκεί που ανοίγεις την πασιέντζα να κρασάρει το σύστημα και να τρως και μπινελίκια στα καπάκια...


πώωωωωωωωωωπω τί είπε το άτομο :: .Πού το σκέφτηκες όλο αυτό  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Είδες τι σου κάνουν 5 ρακές ?  ::

----------


## lambrosk

ΜΟΝΟ ??? 
Μπρε σύντεκνε! 
ντόσο τζερό που είσαι στα Χανιά τσε μόνο πέντ ουλιές ?

----------


## Mick Flemm

Ηράκλειο είμαι μπρε, ίντα γράφεις ?

----------


## mojiro

κουκου  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  κοιμαστε ? μπουχαχαχαχχα

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

> κουκου      κοιμαστε ? μπουχαχαχαχχα


Φυσικά και όχι ! Παίζουμε cs !

----------


## xaotikos

Α εμείς μόλις τελείωσαμε κάποιες παρτίδες Age of Empires όπου ο nantito αποδείχθηκε (και επίσημα) cheater. 
Να μην κάνει μαζί του link κανείς (και να ήθελε να μου πεις....) !!!! Ακούς εκεί cheat σε AoE τς τς τς...

(Βέβαια και με τα cheats με νύχια και με δόντια πάλευε  :: )

----------


## bchris

Σκορδα !!!!!

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Nantito Cheater !!! Στην Πυρά μαζί με τα κοψίδια...  ::

----------


## papashark

> Nantito Cheater !!! Στην Πυρά μαζί με τα κοψίδια...


Όχι στην πυρά, στην Θράκα !!!!

----------


## racer

Στη σούβλα!

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

ΠΑΛΙ ΝΤΙΡΛΑ ! !! !! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !

----------


## Mika

Μολις τελειωσαν οι επισημοι εορτασμοι για την γιορτη του Βικτωρα (uNdErTaKeR) και ο απολογισμος ειναι ενας.... ολοι ντιρλα!!! οπου ναναι φανταζομαι θα γραψει και αυτος....
παντως μας ακουσε ολη η Τριπολη (ε Παν-Παν?  :: ? )

----------


## xaotikos

Βαμπίρια, πάρτε αυτό να γουστάρουμε όλοι μαζί και να τους ξυπνήσουμε  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Ο.Κ. !!!

----------


## Viper

Πατριωτες ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ Μπλουμ Μπλουμ Σπλατς Σπλατς και αντε γεια!!!!ΧΕ ΧΕ ΧΕ  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

> Μολις τελειωσαν οι επισημοι εορτασμοι για την γιορτη του Βικτωρα (uNdErTaKeR) και ο απολογισμος ειναι ενας.... ολοι ντιρλα!!! οπου ναναι φανταζομαι θα γραψει και αυτος....
> παντως μας ακουσε ολη η Τριπολη (ε Παν-Παν? ? )


xaxaxa 
Σε πρόλαβα ! !!

----------


## papashark

λέω τώρα εγώ, Παρασκεύη βράδυ, τα ρεμάλια θα τα πίνουν έξω, μπορεί να μην μπουν, να μην γράψουν, να, να.....

Λέμε τώρα  ::

----------


## lithros

Μερααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααα

----------


## koki

the pros r always here  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Ε αυτό είναι ιεροσυλία  ::

----------


## playnet3

τελικά τα μαλλιά μου να τα βάψω μαύρα η blue-black????(έχω 2 μπογές μπροστά μου και δέν ξέρω τί να επιλέξω  ::  )

----------


## xaotikos

Blue-black όπως λέμε Levis πετροπλυμενο??  ::   ::

----------


## playnet3

όπως λέμε black,και όταν έχει ήλιο σκούρο μπλέ  ::

----------


## alex-23

καλη εβδομαδα και με χιονια συμφωνα με την Ε.Μ.Υ.  ::

----------


## racer

Εδώ πάνος έχει πάγους απο εχτές.

Good morning from Manchester!

----------


## xaotikos

Καλά ρε...μια ώρα δρόμο και έχουμε τόση διαφορά? Α ξέχασα εδώ είμαστε και εμείς που είμαστε θερμοί και ζεστένουμε την πόλη..

Ουυυυυυυυυυ κρυόκωλοι...ουυυυυυυυυυυυ  ::   ::   ::  

Πλάκα πλάκα σήμερα δεν βγήκα από το σπίτι, λες αύριο να δω κανένα κουλό?

----------


## zack

λες να δω και'γω κανα κουλο αυριο στην Aruba?  ::   ::   ::  
φρικη σου λεω .... εκει δεν ξερουν τι ειναι μακρυμανικο... ουτε θερμανση  ::   ::   ::

----------


## racer

Τι είναι η Aruba είπαμε ?  ::

----------


## zack

Ενα αισχρο μερος.......ουουουουουου... φρικη σκετη σου λεω  ::  

πρωην αποικια των Ολλανδων διπλα στην Κολομβια  ::   ::  και ειναι νησι. 

τιγκα σε τρελα μ..νια και πουτ...νες, ολη η παραλιακη στο λιμανι ειναι με casino ,ξενοδοχια με-σε ιδιοτηκα νησια .... τι να σου λεω..απαισια , αισχος, χαλια  ::   ::  

α και τωρα ειναι καλοκαιρι (οχι οτι εχει σημασια δηλαδη) αλλα της πουτ..νας στον κοσμο. εκει ειμαι μονο με καπρι η βερμουδα και καμια φορα χωρις κοντομανικο στον δρομο.  ::  

λεω να στεισω εκει κανα κομβο με bb route: Aruba- δοριφορο-Πειραια  ::   ::   ::  

κανενας για βοηθεια? 
κερναω καφε... χαχαχαχαχα  ::   ::   ::

----------


## zack

παρακαλω οτι βλεπετε εδω να μη θεωρηθει διαφημιση, ουτε κανω ομαδικη.
απλα να καταλαβετε τι περναω καθε φορα που επισκεπτομαι αυτο το μερος....

http://www.bucuticam.com/index.html
http://worldwidemart.com/aruba/
http://www.arubatourism.com/

τα πληροφοριακα του κρατους αποκατω
http://www.cia.gov/cia/publications/...k/geos/aa.html

και σχεδον οτι βλεπεις στην αποκατω url το εχω το εχω επισκευτει
http://www.cia.gov/cia/publications/...l_america.html

----------


## zack

εχω τρελαθει...θα στησω κομβο στην τσιμινιερα το καραβιου... δεν μπορω.... πρεπει να στησω ενα bb...ΑΑΑΑΑAAAAAAAA (ψου)


αντε καληνυχτα για μενα, καλημερα για σενα AWMN

----------


## racer

Χαχαχαχα...έχισ δίκιο, αίσχος είναι  ::

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Καλημέρα ! ! 

http://www.try2hack.nl/

Μου έχει φάει την ψυχή ! ! ! !

----------


## Mick Flemm

τι lvl έχεις φτάσει ?

----------


## Mick Flemm

Κάπου εδώ τελειώνει το διάβασμα διαφορικών εξισώσεων γι' αυτό το εξάμηνο... Απογοητεύθηκα, είμαι ο χειρότερος !!!

 ::   ::   ::   ::  

Ελπίζω στην κβαντομηχανική να τα παω καλύτερα...

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

> τι lvl έχεις φτάσει ?


Χθές πέρασα το 2ο.  ::  
Μετά ήμουν πολύ κομμάτια για να συνεχίσω !




> Κάπου εδώ τελειώνει το διάβασμα διαφορικών εξισώσεων γι' αυτό το εξάμηνο... Απογοητεύθηκα, είμαι ο χειρότερος !!!


Γκαρούτσο δοκίμασες;

----------


## pavlidisd

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Mick Flemm
> 
> Κάπου εδώ τελειώνει το διάβασμα διαφορικών εξισώσεων γι' αυτό το εξάμηνο... Απογοητεύθηκα, είμαι ο χειρότερος !!!
> 
> 
> Γκαρούτσο δοκίμασες;


Προτείνω Κρόκο...  ::

----------


## racer

[quote=uNdErTaKeR]


> τι lvl έχεις φτάσει ?


Χθές πέρασα το 2ο.  ::  
Μετά ήμουν πολύ κομμάτια για να συνεχίσω !




> Κάπου εδώ τελειώνει το διάβασμα διαφορικών εξισώσεων γι' αυτό το εξάμηνο... Απογοητεύθηκα, είμαι ο χειρότερος !!!


Γκαρούτσο δοκίμασες;[/quote:350fb]


πές μου το ysername του level 2, βρήκα το password μόνο ::

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

> πές μου το ysername του level 2, βρήκα το password μόνο


Μα καλά πώς γίνετε να βρήκες μόνο το password χωρίς το username ???
Δοκίμασε try2hack

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

ξενύχτι ++

----------


## xaotikos

Τι μας λες  ::

----------


## zack

αποκλειεται  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Εσύ ακόμα στην Arouba είσαι?  ::

----------


## zack

αυριο θα ειμαι στο colon του panama.γραψε το colon με Ελληνικους χαρακτιρες  ::   ::   ::

----------


## alex-23

τι γινεται ρε μαγκες???? δεν πιτευω να κοιμουνται ολοι??

----------


## xaotikos

Τι λέει ο κύριος?  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Εγώ τώρα φτιάχνω corn-flakes...και μετά έρχετε το καφεδάκι

----------


## socrates

Εγώ με το μυικό πόνο που έχω στα πλευρά μου αναγκαστικά θα βρυκολακιάσω. Αν γνωρίζεται κανένα γιατροσόφι... έχει καλώς... γιατί με το έμπλαστρο δεν είδα διαφορά.

----------


## Pater_Familias

Άσε είμαστε παλιοί σε αυτό το παιχνίδι...  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## lambrosk

> Εγώ με το μυικό πόνο που έχω στα πλευρά μου αναγκαστικά θα βρυκολακιάσω. Αν γνωρίζεται κανένα γιατροσόφι... έχει καλώς... γιατί με το έμπλαστρο δεν είδα διαφορά.


Γυναίκα και τρύψιμο, Σωκράτη... 

Τις ξέρεις τις ρουφιχτές βεντούζες ; αυτές ανασταίνουν και νεκρούς!!!  ::   ::

----------


## xaotikos

Ναι βεντούζες!! Μόνο πρόσεχε μετά για κάμποσες ώρες πρέπει να κουκουλωθείς για να μην αρπάξεις κανένα κρύωμα.

----------


## papashark

Πριν από 6 χρόνια περίπου, πιάστηκε η μάνα μου και ήρθε μια γυναίκα να της βάλει βεντούζες. 

Ο σκύλος μου που είδε τις βεντούζες με την φλόγα, κοίταγε καλά καλά, μόλις ακούμπησε την πρώτη επάνω στην μάνα μου και έκανε η μάνα "αχ", ο σκύλος σάλταρε πάνω από το κρεβάτι, έπιασε την γυναίκα από τον λαιμό και την κατέβασε κάτω. Ώσπου να ακούσω τα ουρλιαχτά της μάνα μου και να πάω μέσα, ο σκύλος είχε κάνει 4 κουμπότρυπες στον λαιμό της γυναίκας (ευτυχώς δεν έκοψε καμιά αρτηρία, και ευτυχώς δεν ήθελε να την καθαρίσει), η μάνα μου έπαθε έγκαυμα, και το παρκέ γλύτωσε τελευταία στιγμή, καθότι η γυναίκα από τον φόβο της στην κυριολεξία κατουρήθικε επάνω της....

Ηθικόν δίδαγμα, μην παίζετε με μαλακισμένες βεντούζες, βάλτε μια αλοιφή κάμφορας, κάνει υπερεμία και δεν έχει παρενέργειες  ::

----------


## johnnie

Απο τον Ιανουάριο θα ισχύσει η νέα υπηρεσία του AWMN στην οποία ο ασθενής θα βάζει το μικρό δάχτυλο του δεξιού του χεριού σέ μία θύρα USB και αμέσως ένας ειδικός θα είναι έτοιμος να τον βοηθήσει και να τον συμβουλέψει!Επιπλέον, θα υπάρχει δυνατότητα πρόβλεψης του μέλλοντος *για τα μέλη μόνο!*...

Γι αυτό..μείνετε κοντά μας!Υπάρχει καλύτερο AWMN και το θέλουμε!

----------


## DVD_GR

παιδια καληνυχτα τρελο κρυο εχουμε ψοφησει εδω 7βαθμους και κατεβαινει.....
και εχω και το 1,2μετρα πιατο στον ιστο και το βλεπω να πεφτει...

----------


## m0bius

> Τι λέει ο κύριος?      
> Εγώ τώρα φτιάχνω corn-flakes...και μετά έρχετε το καφεδάκι


Εγώ πάντως μόλις τα έφαγα τα corn-flakes μου και πάω για νανάκια!  ::

----------


## Somnius

Και ενώ εσείς ξενυχτάτε, εγώ ο Mortal και όχι Vampire, είμαι από τις 8 όρθιος και σερφάρω μόνος μου στο forum τώρα που δεν πατάει κανείς.. μουχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα
χα
χα


χα σου λεω..!!  ::

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Άλλο ένα απ'όλα εδώ !

----------


## nantito

Τι κάνετε ρε τρελοί σε αυτό το thread ; πάντα το αγνοούσα... Άντε μιας και έκανα λινκ, καλή μου αρχή  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Και κάντε UPDATE στις υπογραφές σας... έκανα λινκ πιά....

Καληνύχτα!

----------


## zack

καλη αρχη και με πολλα bb.  ::   ::  
α... και καλημερα γιατι οπως παει.......

----------


## playnet3

άντε σειρά μου τώρα.  ::

----------


## racer

λα λα λα ... καλά πάμε σήμερα απο διάβασμα, σας έχω και ωρέα URLs:
http://www.xbow.com/Products/productsde ... spx?sid=73

----------


## zack

καταλαβα....αστα να πανε.
λοιπον εχω κοιμηθει 2 και κατι ψιλα ωρες μεσα στα 3 περασμενα βραδια 
κουτουλαω στην οθονη αυτη τη στιγμη και χανω τα πληκτρα
και εσεις τα ιδια κανετε με το διαβασμα?

----------


## zack

παιδες το παρακανα  ::  
αρχισανε και μου τρεχουνε τα σαλια απ'τα στομα  ::  

αντε καληνυχτα - καλημερα σε ολο το awmn.

----------


## xaotikos

Μέρααααα

----------


## Somnius

xoxoxo

----------


## racer

Σας έχω πάλι (ακόμα ξύπνιος)

----------


## nOiz

Μόλις τελείωσε ένα CS Source deathmatch με Belibem, Alasondro, Noiz και Resi!  ::  Είχε πλάκα!

----------


## wiresounds

μπουρμπουλήθρες !  ::

----------


## Pater_Familias

Για να δω σκορ  ::   ::   ::

----------


## wiresounds

Pater τους πήρε ο ύπνος.  ::

----------


## xaotikos

χαχχαχααχ
Καλά χτες σας είχα όλους. Κοιμήθηκα 10 ώρα Αγγλίας δηλαδή 12 Ελλάδας  ::

----------


## xaotikos

btw με το προηγούμενο μύνημά μου περάσαμε τα 10000 posts στην γενική συζήτηση  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wiresounds

Πευκοβελόνες  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Ξυπνήσαμε mr president?

----------


## racer

Καλημέρα Ελλάδα!  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Να και ο Παπαδάκης στο αγγλικό του  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Billgout

Δηλαδή αν έλεγε "Καλημερούδια Ελλαδίτσα" θα ήταν ο Αυτιάς?  ::   ::

----------


## racer

Λα λα λα  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Κάτσε...υπάρχει κανένας που να λέει ΛΑ ΛΑ ΛΑ στην ελληνική tv?
Δύσκολο γρίφο μας έβαλε πρωϊνιάτικα ο racer.

Βρείτε ποιον μιμίται και κερδίστε (το δώρο στο τέλος)

----------


## racer

Τη κοκκινοσκουφίτσα  ::

----------


## Somnius

Ναι ναι ναι... με ακούτεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ

----------


## racer

Δυνατά και καθαρά!  ::

----------


## drf

λίγο δεξιά πάρτο δε σε ακούμε καλά  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Να δούμε ποιος έχει ποιον  ::

----------


## playnet3

> Καλημέρα Ελλάδα!





> Να και ο Παπαδάκης στο αγγλικό του





> Δηλαδή αν έλεγε "Καλημερούδια Ελλαδίτσα" θα ήταν ο Αυτιάς?


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  γ@@@το

----------


## Somnius

χαχαχαχα

----------


## lambrosk

ΛΑΕ της ΑΘΗΝΑΣ!!! 

μιας και τα πολιτικά πρόσωπα είναι της μόδας...  ::

----------


## wiresounds

Ποιος λαός ;

----------


## sotiris

μπα! πως απο εδω ο wiresounds?

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

ντίρλα++

----------


## Mika

Απλα να ενημερωσω οτι ο undertaker εγω μολις γυρισαμε απο παρτακι σε κλαμπ και εχουμε πιει τα κερατα μας  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  


song of the night: ο τελειος αντρας ο αντρας ο σωστος!!!!



ας ειναι καλα ο "νηφαλιος" pan-pan που καταφερε να οδηγησει το αμαξι!

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

> Απλα να ενημερωσω οτι ο undertaker εγω μολις γυρισαμε απο παρτακι σε κλαμπ και εχουμε πιει τα κερατα μας


Πάλι ψέματα λες; Εγώ μια χαρά είμαι, απλά έχω ένα μικρό πρόβλημα στην πληκτρολόγηση, δυσκολεύομαι να πετύχω τα πλήκτρα ! ! ! ! !

----------


## Mika

τα σφηνακια παντως μια χαρα τα πετυχαινες!!!!

----------


## xaotikos

Πάντα τέτοια

----------


## zack

και πιο συχνα  ::  
uNdErTaKeR βλεπεις τι ειναι να εισαι εργενης  ::

----------


## Somnius

*Μέεεεραααααααααααα..*

Λοιπόν θα μοιραστώ κάτι φανταστικό με σας..
Χθες και σήμερα χωρίς να κάνω πλάκα, εχω δει 
μπορεί τα 2 ποιο γαμ$τα όνειρα σε όλη μου την 
ζωή.. 
χθες και σήμερα ξύπνησα με απίστευτη χαρά 
και ευχάριστηση

Ουφ.. ορίστε εαυτέ μου το είπες κάπου..!! χιχι  ::

----------


## zack

ελπιζω να ειστε εξω η σε κανενος Στελιου το πατρι και να περνατε καλα..... οχι να κοιμαστε. 
η τουλαχιστον να μην κοιμαστε μονοι σας  ::

----------


## pan-pan

> Απλα να ενημερωσω οτι ο undertaker εγω μολις γυρισαμε απο παρτακι σε κλαμπ και εχουμε πιει τα κερατα μας                   
> 
> 
> song of the night: ο τελειος αντρας ο αντρας ο σωστος!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ας ειναι καλα ο "νηφαλιος" pan-pan που καταφερε να οδηγησει το αμαξι!


Ο Παν-Παν ειναι κοματια σημερα(οχι πως χθες ηταν καλα) και δεν εχει και υπνο!

----------


## avel

> *Μέεεεραααααααααααα..*
> 
> Λοιπόν θα μοιραστώ κάτι φανταστικό με σας..
> Χθες και σήμερα χωρίς να κάνω πλάκα, εχω δει 
> μπορεί τα 2 ποιο γαμ$τα όνειρα σε όλη μου την 
> ζωή.. 
> χθες και σήμερα ξύπνησα με απίστευτη χαρά 
> και ευχάριστηση
> 
> Ουφ.. ορίστε εαυτέ μου το είπες κάπου..!! χιχι


Ωραίος!  :: 

Διάβασε και το lucid dreaming FAQ/HOWTO...
http://www.lucidity.com/LucidDreamingFAQ2.html
...για να τα ευχαριστιέσαι ακόμα περισσότερο!  :: 


(!? Τι κάνω εγώ εδώ τέτοια ώρα;;;!)

----------


## zack

pan-pan αν ερθεις εδω κερναω τα παντα! οτι τραβαει η ψυχουλα σου!
και αυτο παει για ολους! αν ξεκινησετε τωρα μπορει και να σας δω μεθαυριο στην St. Lucia Bahamas.  ::  
τι λετε? ποιος θα ερθει?  ::

----------


## Pater_Familias

Για να σηκωθούν οι πολλοι πρωινοί!!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## xaotikos

Ελα να πιούμε καφεδάκι παρέα με τους πρωινούς (όχι δεν αλλάζω βάρδια ακόμα...έχει πολύυυυ debugging η δουλειά  ::  )

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Αχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχ άγριο το ξύπνημα απο κινητό

----------


## koem

Καλημέρα... Το καλύτερο ηλιόλουστο πρωινό μετά από μια σχετικά ήσυχη εφημερία (κατά την οποία κατάφερα και κοιμήθηκα κατά τις 3 το πρωί)....  ::

----------


## Somnius

Σήμερα θα είμαι με ένα φίλο στο NoName το βραδάκι, όποιος θέλει ας έρθει.. Θα είμαι με μαύρα ρούχα και μαύρο πέτσινο και μουσάκι κοντό μαλί, ο κολλητός με μαλί και μούσι..

Δεν χρειάζετε να μας ψάξετε πολύ εκεί που θα γίνονται μαλακίες μέσα θα' μαστε..!! χοχο

----------


## racer

any-vodi alive? αυτές οι γυναίκες θα με καταστρέψουνε να το ξέρετε...

----------


## zack

i feel you!... και το ξερουμε!  ::  (απο αυτογνωσια)
μετα απο την πρωτη μου αποτυχια πανω στο instalation του Debian παω να δω κανα εφιαλτη τωρα.
καληνυχτα σε οσους δεν εχουν κοιμηθει και καλημερα στους υπολοιπους.

----------


## xaotikos

Μπάααιιιι
Αύριο έχει πρωινό ξύπνημα. Βόλτα στο Leeds και συναυλία Mark Lanegan  ::   ::

----------


## Somnius

> ...μετα απο την πρωτη μου αποτυχια πανω στο instalation του Debian παω να δω κανα εφιαλτη τωρα.
> καληνυχτα σε οσους δεν εχουν κοιμηθει και καλημερα στους υπολοιπους.


Πίξε.. εγώ ο πρωινός εφιάλτης βολτάρω στο φόρουμ, μουχαχαχαχα..!

Υ.Γ. το πίξε ήταν για το debian γιατί το δικό μου για να το στήσω μου πήρα ένα μήνα του καλοκαιριού αλλά είναι στα μέτρα μου..

----------


## alex-23

για να ξυπνανε μερικοι!!! ναι σε εσενα μιλαω που διαβαζεις τι εγραψα και εισαι ετοιμος να σε παρει ο υπνος πανω στο πληκτρολογιο *ξυπνααααα*

----------


## nOiz

Καλημέρα, ξημερώνει Δευτέρα, καλή βδομάδα και καλή δουλειά σε όσους θα ξυπνήσουν το πρωί και θα πάρουν το αμάξι τους να πάνε στο γραφείο τους και στη δουλειά τους γενικότερα... 

_... such a Lonely Night..._

----------


## zack

τι το ηθελα το linux μανα?  :: 
εχω φαει τα ματια μου να βρω drivers για *ati radeon 9000 mobility* και το χειροτερο ειναι οτι ακομα* δεν ξερω πως να κανω compile!*  :: 
ααα που θα παει θα το βρω το ριμαδι και θα μαθω  ::  
καλημερα σε ολους

----------


## nOiz

Στο SuSe 9.2 είχα πρόβλημα με την Radeon 9600XT  ::

----------


## racer

Καλημέρα παιδιά,καλή ευδομάδα (δε με σκάσανε ακόμα οι γυναίκες, κουφάλα νεκροθάυτη, αντέχω!!!)

----------


## zack

*!!!!!!buffer underrun!!!!!*
δεν παει αλλο. θα με σκασει γ@μ..τ τ.. π..ν@ μου
racer ειναι κατι σαν το τραγουδακι "ειμαστ' ακομα ζωντανοι...." το θεμα ειναι να μην τελειωσει το τραγουδακι.....

----------


## racer

Οπώς και να έχει θα φανεί στο χειροκρότημα φίλε μου  :: 

ΥΓ: κουράγιο με το linux  ::

----------


## zack

κουραγιο εχω, υπομονη δεν εχω ωρες ωρες.
οπως ειπες 


> Οπώς και να έχει θα φανεί στο χειροκρότημα φίλε μου


το θεμα ειναι πως δεν εχω κανει ακομα την αρχη καλα καλα.......αλλα ειμαι αισιοδοξος  ::

----------


## m0bius

> _... such a Lonely Night..._


You can say that again....




> εχω φαει τα ματια μου να βρω drivers για ati radeon 9000 mobility και το χειροτερο ειναι οτι ακομα δεν ξερω πως να κανω compile!


http://www.ati.com/support/products/...x=8&submit.y=5

Αυτός είναι ο driver που είχα βάλει εγώ στην mobility 9000 και νομίζω και στην 9700 μου. Δεν είναι δύσκολο να το βάλεις. Μέχρι και τα external monitors/tv output δουλεύουν μετά. Enjoy

----------


## zack

ευχαριστω m0bius
το ειχα δει και πιο πριν το link αλλα δεν μου το εκανε download, μου το ανοιγε σαν σελιδα. το γελιο ειναι οτι τωρα που χαλαρωσα λιγο προσεξα την καταληξη αρχειου. (βλακας βλααακαας) αχ το μυαλο μου το κλουβιο.
ευχαριστω και παλι m0bius

[edit]
οι παραπανω εκφρασεις - σχολιασμοι απευθηνονται στο προσωπο μου και μονο
ειναι οι πενευτικα σχολια για την κατασταση που βρισκομουν πριν απο 30'
[/edit]

[edit2]
δυστηχως ο xserver δεν μου εκανε την χαρη. η κατι κανω λαθος η και κατι αλλο προβλημα υπαρχει.αυριο παλι
καληνυχτα μου και καλη εβδομαδα σε ολους
[/edit2]

----------


## Somnius

> τι το ηθελα το linux μανα? 
> εχω φαει τα ματια μου να βρω drivers για *ati radeon 9000 mobility* και το χειροτερο ειναι οτι ακομα* δεν ξερω πως να κανω compile!* 
> ααα που θα παει θα το βρω το ριμαδι και θα μαθω  
> καλημερα σε ολους


Κι εγώ με radeon 9000m είμαι τώρα από το debian χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα, αφού να φανταστείς έπαιζα το wolfenstein πριν και όλα καλά.. δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί δεν την έχει δει το linux σου.. τι distro παίζεις..?

----------


## zack

την τελευτεα εκδοση debian 303 woody. μπορει και να πω κοτσανα τωρα αλλα δεν μου κανει lspci για να δω τα λοιπα στοιχεια. τα ξερω μεν απ'τo sisoft sandra αλλα ξερω'γω, κατι δεν παει καλα.

----------


## ShadowCaster

Οι drivers της ATI επειδή είναι closed source δεν περιλαμβάνονται με τις διανομες. Μπορείς να τους κατεβάσεις από την σελίδα της ATI. Έχει και οδηγίες για το πώς να τους εγκαταστήσεις (δεν θυμάμαι εάν έχει precompiled πακετο για debian). Εαν δεν τους βρεις στήλε ένα pm να σου πώ link.

@mobius 
Μα καλά εσένα δεν σου κάνα οι drivers για την 9500pro/9700 γιατή έβαλες για την 9000?

----------


## m0bius

> @mobius 
> Μα καλά εσένα δεν σου κάνα οι drivers για την 9500pro/9700 γιατή έβαλες για την 9000?


Αφού έχω δύο laptop το ένα με 9000 mobility και το άλλο με 9700 mobility τι να κάνω;  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

50 σελίδες κβαντομηχανικής done...

Άλλες 50 μέχρι να φτάσω στον Shrodinger... Α ρε Erwin τι μας κάνεις....

----------


## racer

Άντε να δούμε και αυτό το TinyOS ...

----------


## zack

91 σελιδες howto for Debian για σημερα
εχω αρχησει να μαθενω εντολες και σχεδια χωρις να διαβαζω το howto.

α ρε awmn τι μας κανεις  ::   ::  


α ρε m0bius , τι το ηθελα το Debian? τωρα πρεπει να εγκαταστησω ολο το πακετο που χρειαζεται ο driver της ati. *δηλαδη πακετο!!*

*καλημερα σε ολο το AWMN*

----------


## Somnius

Καλημέρα και...

ΠΙΞΕ...

sorry μου έχει μείνει από τον στρατό..!! χιιχ..  ::   ::   ::

----------


## m0bius

> α ρε m0bius , τι το ηθελα το Debian? τωρα πρεπει να εγκαταστησω ολο το πακετο που χρειαζεται ο driver της ati. *δηλαδη πακετο!!*


Σώπα μωρέ, αυτά είναι απλά. Απλά πρέπει να βάλεις το rpm γιατί οι drivers της ATI έρχονται σε rpm και να κάνεις κάτι του στυλ:



```
rpm --force --nodeps --install driver.rpm
```

----------


## paravoid

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από zack
> 
> α ρε m0bius , τι το ηθελα το Debian? τωρα πρεπει να εγκαταστησω ολο το πακετο που χρειαζεται ο driver της ati. *δηλαδη πακετο!!*
> 
> 
> Σώπα μωρέ, αυτά είναι απλά. Απλά πρέπει να βάλεις το rpm γιατί οι drivers της ATI έρχονται σε rpm και να κάνεις κάτι του στυλ:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


apt-get install alien
Για τα RPMs στο Debian.

Αν και σίγουρα θα υπάρχει ο Debian way  ::

----------


## ShadowCaster

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από m0bius
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από zack
> 
> ...


Δεν υπάρχει debian way δυστηχός έρχονται μόνο σε rpm...

----------


## m0bius

> apt-get install alien
> Για τα RPMs στο Debian.
> 
> Αν και σίγουρα θα υπάρχει ο Debian way


Εγώ είμαι Slackware τύπος  ::  Ούυυυρτ!  ::

----------


## Somnius

Debian RULEZ

----------


## racer

τς τς τς ...

----------


## zack

Debian RULEZ My Mind..... and my computer  ::  

ξερω οτι ειναι trοubleshooting και συγνωμη αλλα: αν θελει καποιος μπορει να μου δωσει την εντολη ολοκληρη που θα δωσω στο Debian για αυτο το αρχειο *fglrx-4.1.0-3.14.6.i386.rpm*. θελω να κανω το κωλοinstall τωρα δυο βραδια και δεν μπορω. 
η ειμαι βλακας η εντελως ασχετος με τι ειναι πληκτρολογια η ολα μαζι + οτι πρεπει να εχει παιξει στραβωμα με τον Θεο  ::  και εχει αρχησει να με κουραζει.
το rpm αυτο λεει για RedHat .
σας παρακαλω βοηθεια καλοι μου ανθρωποι (κλεμενο)
 ::  
εχω διαβασει μεχρι την μεση του howto και καποια αλλα κοματια του για να μπορεσω να το φτιαξω το ριμαδι και να συνεχισω το διαβασμα μου.

περιμενω την αγαπη σας  ::

----------


## nantito

yawn... πάω για ύπνο...

Άσχετο, rammstein ακούει κανείς; Έχω τη δισκογραφία τους και είναι συμπαθητική θα έλεγα  ::

----------


## zack

εγω, οταν δεν θελω να κοιμηθω  ::  
καλοι ειναι.

----------


## cirrus

> ξερω οτι ειναι trοubleshooting και συγνωμη αλλα: αν θελει καποιος μπορει να μου δωσει την εντολη ολοκληρη που θα δωσω στο Debian για αυτο το αρχειο *fglrx-4.1.0-3.14.6.i386.rpm*. θελω να κανω το κωλοinstall τωρα δυο βραδια και δεν μπορω. 
> το rpm αυτο λεει για RedHat .


Αχ. Λοιπόν.
apt-get install alien
alien fglrx-4.1.0-3.14.6.i386.rpm
μετά dpkg -i fglrx*.deb (το πακέτο που θα φτιαχτεί από το alien).
Και μετά τρέξε fgrlrx_config και ακολούθησε τις οδηγίες.

----------


## zack

πω πω cirrus και να'ξερες τι εκανες... τι λες τωρα !!!!! αν δεν ειμαι μεθησμενος σε κανα 3ωρο-4ωρο θα συνεχισω το παιχνιδι.. 

εδιτ 
μαλλον ειμαι απο τωρα καπως  ::  
/εδιτ

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

γράψτε άλλη μια

----------


## racer

The authors use a model of validation that introduces factors like trust and reputation to the equation.

----------


## Somnius

> τς τς τς ...


Δεν κατάλαβα τα db της φωνής σου, τι ενοείς??  ::  (  ::  )

Πωωωωω πρωι πρωι.. τι κάνω εδώ μέσα.. άντε να περάσει η ώρα να παω να δουλέψω κανένα..!!! χιχιχι  :: 




> yawn... πάω για ύπνο...
> 
> Άσχετο, rammstein ακούει κανείς; Έχω τη δισκογραφία τους και είναι συμπαθητική θα έλεγα


Έχω και τις συναβλίες σε dvd θε να τις δούμε να ξελισάξεις???

αα και...
Καλό Μήνα!!!

----------


## zack

καλο μηνα και απο'μενα. 
τελικα καταναλωσα 1/2 johnie black και ειμαι κουρουμπελιδης αρκετα.
καλημερα σε ολους σας και καληνυχτα σε μενα! 
αντε και καλο hang-over ...

----------


## xaotikos

Καλό μήνα βαμπίρια...

----------


## nOiz

Καλό μήνα κι από μένα αν και αυτή τη στιγμή δεν είναι η ώρα των vampire!!  ::  
*Καλημέρα και καλή συνέχεια!*

----------


## xaotikos

> Καλό μήνα κι από μένα αν και αυτή τη στιγμή δεν είναι η ώρα των vampire!!  
> *Καλημέρα και καλή συνέχεια!*


Έχεις δίκιο...εμείς όμως είμαστε upgraded vampires και αντέχουμε και το φως (με ρέγουλα φυσικά  ::  )

----------


## nOiz

> Έχεις δίκιο...εμείς όμως είμαστε upgraded vampires και αντέχουμε και το φως (με ρέγουλα φυσικά  )



 ::  Vampire V2.0 LightResistant BETA  ::

----------


## nantito

Καλό μήνα σε όλους  ::

----------


## racer

DayWalker 0.1.29-release  ::

----------


## sotiris

καλημερα βαμπιρια!!

----------


## wiresounds

> καλημερα βαμπιρια!!


Eee Αφεντικό, να σου πάρω ένα ρολόι γιατί 11:42μμ έκανες το post.

----------


## koki

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sotiris
> 
> καλημερα βαμπιρια!!
> 
> 
> Eee Αφεντικό, να σου πάρω ένα ρολόι γιατί 11:42μμ έκανες το post.


Είναι παλαιοημερολογίτης, μόνο που τρέχει σε τοσο παλαιό ημερολόγιο (αιώνες τωρα) που δεν έχει επαφή με την πραγματικοτητα.

----------


## alex-23

ολο το απογευμα κοιμομουν αντε να με παρει ο υπνος τωρα!!!

----------


## lambrosk

Ελληνικά , Fedora Core 3 , & Firefox κάνουν το τέλειο σύνολο...

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

ξενύχτι και πάλι ! ! ! ! Έτσι όπως πάμε να δω πότε θα τελειώσοθμε την σχολή ! ! ! !

----------


## racer

Κάπου εδώ κλείνω 24 ώρες ξύπνιος...ε ρε τι κάνουμε για να τελειώσουμε τη σχολή ...

----------


## xaotikos

ΧΑχαχα έλα σύντεκνε. me 2
Βέβαια πάω να την πέω τώρα γιατι στις 9 πετάω. Θα έρθεις να μου κουνήσεις το μαντήλι?  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## nOiz

Προβλήματα... Πολύς θόρυβος... Τεράστιο Packet Loss... Λίγη υπομονή... 
Νύστα...  ::

----------


## nOiz

Τακτοποιήθηκε!  ::

----------


## tse0123

Α εδώ γράφουν οι ξενύχτηδες;
Γουστάρω!!!!!
Παιδιά σύντομα κοντά σας!!!!

----------


## nantito

Πάω για ύπνο. Αυτό είναι το 555ο πόστ μου

----------


## nOiz

Ουφ... Μου φαίνεται ότι όλοι οι AWMNατζήδες πάσχουν από τη νόσο Wireless insomnia!  ::

----------


## wiresounds

Έχω και σήμερα διάβασμα και γράψιμο.  ::

----------


## nOiz

Δε με βλέπω να κοιμάμαι σήμερα... Ο καφές έκανε καλή δουλειά τελικά!

----------


## wiresounds

Πρέπει να προσέχεις την πολύ καφεΐνη όμως.  ::

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Καλημέρα  ::

----------


## wiresounds

Καλημέρα σου  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Καλημέρα και απο εδώ! Racer που είσαι ρε? Δεν θα μου κουνήσεις το μαντήλι? χιχιχιχιχ..

Υ.Γ Εφυγαααααααααααα

----------


## dfragos

Πω πω... τελειώνει ο καφές... 

Καλημέρα παιδιά...  ::

----------


## wiresounds

Καλημέρα και σ’ εσένα σου.  ::

----------


## nOiz

> Πρέπει να προσέχεις την πολύ καφεΐνη όμως.


Πίνω μόνο όταν χρειάζεται. Πολλές καλημέρες!

----------


## racer

> Καλημέρα και απο εδώ! Racer που είσαι ρε? Δεν θα μου κουνήσεις το μαντήλι? χιχιχιχιχ..
> 
> Υ.Γ Εφυγαααααααααααα


Κοιμόμουνα, τώρα ξύπνισα...19 ώρες ύπνου...αλλα νυστάζω ακόμα ::

----------


## m0bius

> Καλημέρα και απο εδώ! Racer που είσαι ρε? Δεν θα μου κουνήσεις το μαντήλι? χιχιχιχιχ..
> 
> Υ.Γ Εφυγαααααααααααα


Κατάλαβες λοιπόν....Οι κωλόφαρδοι φεύγουν από τώρα!! Εγώ λέω να οργανώσουμε την κατά-Xaotikos κίνηση!

----------


## Somnius

Famus last words of a Vampire that goes out in the sunlight..

"fffffffffffFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFfffssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss"

(xoxoxoxo  ::   ::   ::  )

----------


## lambrosk

Ποιος κοιμάται;

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Ποιος κοιμάται;


Κανείς αλλά την κάνω.

----------


## sotiris

Είναι νωρίς ακόμα συν-βαμπιρια...μόλις έπλυνα τα δόντια μου  ::

----------


## tse0123

μπουυυυυ.... για να δούμε, θα μπει το slackwareaki....

----------


## koki

> Είναι νωρίς ακόμα συν-βαμπιρια...μόλις έπλυνα τα δόντια μου


Μη!!!! Είδες τι έκανε το νερό και τα χημικά στον Παρθενώνα??? 
Το ξέρουμε ότι τα παίρνεις χονδρική, αλλά μην κάνεις τέτοιες σπατάλες, το πρωτότυπο έχει χαθεί εδώ και αιώνες, και μπορεί να κάτσει καμιά στραβή!

----------


## sotiris

Ροζ λαγουδι (διχασμενο κοκο) ειναι η δευτερη φορα που με προκαλεις μεσα στο μηνα.

----------


## lambrosk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sotiris
> 
> Είναι νωρίς ακόμα συν-βαμπιρια...μόλις έπλυνα τα δόντια μου 
> 
> 
> Μη!!!! Είδες τι έκανε το νερό και τα χημικά στον Παρθενώνα??? 
> Το ξέρουμε ότι τα παίρνεις χονδρική, αλλά μην κάνεις τέτοιες σπατάλες, το πρωτότυπο έχει χαθεί εδώ και αιώνες, και μπορεί να κάτσει καμιά στραβή!


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## nOiz

Μόλις τελείωσε ένα μίνι CS session! Σήμερα είμαι χωρίς καφέ... Μόνο κάτι σουβλάκια έφαγα πριν κανα 2ωρο...

----------


## koki

Φάε παιδί μου τώρα που είσαι νέος, είδες τι τραβάνε τα γεροντοπαλλήκαρα?? (δεν έθιξα ονόματα, χεχεχε)

Τρεις.. κι ο Χατζηπετρής!

----------


## racer

la la la  :: 
μολις ξύπνησα  ::

----------


## Somnius

Slax Kill-Bill & Slax Pro
Da best distro's..!!

Καλημέρα σε όλους τους daywalkers.. εδώ εμείς και την ημέρα έτσι για να γουστάρουμε..

Οι βραδυνοί πίξτε..!!!  ::

----------


## nOiz

> Φάε παιδί μου τώρα που είσαι νέος, είδες τι τραβάνε τα γεροντοπαλλήκαρα?? (δεν έθιξα ονόματα, χεχεχε)


Κάποιος θα βρεθεί να σου πει ότι τον έθιξες πάλι!
Καλημέρα σε όλους!!!

----------


## zack

που ειστε ολοι καλε?
κανενας σημερα ρε παιδια? 
σνιφ..σνιφ  ::  παλι μονος μου....

----------


## Pater_Familias

> που ειστε ολοι καλε?
> κανενας σημερα ρε παιδια? 
> σνιφ..σνιφ  παλι μονος μου....


Μην λες πολλά αμαρτάνεις τέκνον μου.  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## zack

συγνωμη Πατερ...

θα σου εξομολογηθω αυριο το πρωι στην εκλησια.  ::  
Καλημερα σε ολους...  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Καλά! Σάββατο βράδυ και εσύ θες να είμαστε μες το internet?

Εχουμε και λίγο άνθρωπο μέσα μας...  ::

----------


## Somnius

> Καλά! Σάββατο βράδυ και εσύ θες να είμαστε μες το internet?
> 
> Εχουμε και λίγο άνθρωπο μέσα μας...


Πες τα.. χεχ.. αν κι εγώ ήμουν σπίτι κατά τις 2 γιατί θα έπεφτα σε κάνα χαντάκι αν δεν την έκανα για ύπνο.. φρίκη..!!

----------


## m0bius

Καλημερούδια  ::

----------


## Somnius

Κι όπως πεύτει το σκοτάδι, εμείς οι Βρικόλακες βγαίνουμε έξω για πρωινό..!!! Μουχαχαχαχαχαχα..

Υ.Γ. check this out [wall02.jpg 175kb]

----------


## nOiz

Εγώ μόλις γύρισα (σήμερα ήπια ζεστή σοκολάτα) και λέω να το ξημερώσω μπροστά στην οθόνη μου...

----------


## Somnius

Κι εγώ μόλις μπήκα σπίτι, τώρα είμουν kalidromio που είναι η παρέα από το enigma..

Άντε και καλή μας νύχτα ρεεεεεεεεεεεεεε

----------


## nOiz

> Άντε και καλή μας νύχτα ρεεεεεεεεεεεεεε


Καλή μας νύχτα? Τί σόι somnius είσαι τότε!? Βαμπίρια δώστε το παρόν!

----------


## Somnius

Somnius είναι ο ύπνος..
Δεν είμαι insomnius..

αλλά δεν είπα ότι θα κοιμηθώ, είπα να είναι καλή μας η νύχτα..

και... *Carpe Noctem*

----------


## wiresounds

παρον  ::

----------


## nantito

> Somnius είναι ο ύπνος..
> Δεν είμαι insomnius..
> 
> αλλά δεν είπα ότι θα κοιμηθώ, είπα να είναι καλή μας η νύχτα..
> 
> και... *Carpe Noctem*


Για ρίξτε μια ματιά στην υπογραφή μου να σας κρατήσει ξύπνιους...

----------


## nOiz

> Για ρίξτε μια ματιά στην υπογραφή μου να σας κρατήσει ξύπνιους...


Πωπω! Κωλ@ρ@!!!  :: 

_Edit: Sorry! _

----------


## Somnius

ρε κάνε edit το post δεν το είπα εγω.. χεχ..

----------


## alex-23

και εγω εδω ειμαι 
χτυπαω καρτα  ::   ::   ::

----------


## bchris

ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΗ η Augustina !!!!!!

Μας ...ξενυχτησες παλι

----------


## sotiris

ειναι μια καλη ωρα για λιγο "χυμο"

----------


## pxatzis

eipa na kano ena post an kai den nomizo oti einai fare play mias kai eimai sti Florida kai tora einai 10:40 to brady.

sorry gia ta greekglish  ::

----------


## zack

> eipa na kano ena post an kai den nomizo oti einai fare play mias kai eimai sti Florida kai tora einai 10:40 to brady.


επιτελους να και καποιος κοντα μου!!!!!!!!!!
ΝΑΙ...ΝΑΙ...ενας AWMNιτης μερικες δεκαδες μιλια μακρια μου!
παλικαρι μου που εισαι περιπου? εγω κατα τις 4:00 το πρωι φτανω Miami. 
αν και καθυστερημενα λογο "χυμου"  ::  (αυτος ο Jonnie Black ρε παιδι μου...χικ)
καλημερα πατριδα  ::

----------


## racer

ΚΑΤΑΓΚΕΛΩ την σατανιστική προπαγάνδα του nantito που επιστρατεύει αθώα γυναικεία κορμιά και με σαρκιστηκές μεθόδους προσπαθεί να αποσπάσει ψήφους για να καταλήξει moderator.

Ο φασισμός ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ!

----------


## Somnius

Όχι θα περάσει.. NANTITO FOREVER!!!

Καλημέρα σε όλους..

Ξυπνάτε ρεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε

----------


## socrates

> Μπορώ να έχω ένα λινκ, στα 11mbps με SNR 50 ΓΙΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ;





> Μα ΦΥΣΙΚΑ!!!

----------


## nantito

LOOOOOOL!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

Πάει η καρέκλα μου...  ::  

Έσπασε !  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Somnius

Me pukes..

Υ.Γ. μόλις είδα το "Αλέξανδρος".. όποιος θέλει να του το σχολειάσω ας μου το πει να του το στείλω σε pm γιατί μπορεί στο φόρουμ να μπαίνουν και ανήλικα..
Μαλακίες.. εις την Ν.. τα λέφτα που έδωσα γαμώ.. 3 ώρες έργο, στο'διάλο..

Sorry..  ::

----------


## DVD_GR

αμα δεν κοιμηθηκες θελω σχολιο γιατι σκεφτομαι να παω να το δω,
παντως ακουσα οτι στο box office πηγε απατο....................  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Τ(ρ)έλειο!!!  ::

----------


## Somnius

The Day Walker is out on the run to feast upon the blood of man..

Listening to Queen of the Damned Soundtrack για να ανοίξε λίγο το μάτι μου γιατί δεν την παλεύω πρωι πρωι..!

Επειδή τώρα ξύπνησα.. δεν σας λέω τι όνειρο είδα μετά από το χθεσινό κάψιμο για έργο.. Αν και λίγη ιστορία που ξέρω δεν έγινε σχεδόν τπτ όπως το παρουσιάζουν και 2-3 σκηνές μάχης καλές αλλά 5-6 γκέι.. δεν είναι και τόσο καλή ισοροπία..

Γενικά η άποψή μου είναι.. χάλασα 7 ευρώ και 3 ώρες από την ζωή μου.. και το είδα μαζί με τον father μου που δεν χάνουμε έργο.. και οι 2 έχουμε ακριβώς την ίδια άποψη..

Αυτάααααααααα..

----------


## DVD_GR

με επεισες....να μην παω να το δω..

----------


## Somnius

> με επεισες....να μην παω να το δω..


Κοίτα δεν λέω.. αν θες go.. αλλά δεν ευθύνεται κανένας για τις εγκεφαλικές ζημιές που θα αποκτήσεις..

----------


## nOiz

> Γενικά η άποψή μου είναι.. χάλασα 7 ευρώ και 3 ώρες από την ζωή μου


Τα ίδια μου είπε και εμένα ένας φίλος που το είδε...

----------


## Somnius

> Τα ίδια μου είπε και εμένα ένας φίλος που το είδε...


Περαστικά πες του..!

----------


## racer

Τώρα έυτσε στις αίθουσες αυτό? Εγώ το είχα κατευάσει σε DiVX 1-2 χρόνια πρίν  ::  (δεν το είδα φυσικά!)

----------


## Somnius

> Τώρα έυτσε στις αίθουσες αυτό? Εγώ το είχα κατευάσει σε DiVX 1-2 χρόνια πρίν  (δεν το είδα φυσικά!)


Τι είναι αυτά που λές.!!!! 1-2 χρόνια πρίν..!!!??? αφού σε screener βγήκε πριν 1-2 μήνες..?? για το ίδιο έργο μιλάμε..??

----------


## nOiz

> Τι είναι αυτά που λές.!!!! 1-2 χρόνια πρίν..!!!??? αφού σε screener βγήκε πριν 1-2 μήνες..?? για το ίδιο έργο μιλάμε..??


Μαζί μιλάμε χώρια καταλαβαινόμαστε!!!  ::   ::

----------


## wiresounds

Αφήστε το. Ο Ηλίας (racer) έχει "λαλίσει" από το διάβασμα και την αυπνία.  ::  
Τον περιμένουμε να μας έρθει λίαν συντόμως στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## Somnius

Άντε με το καλό στην ελλάδα να μεζευτούμε..!!! Πως κι έτσι πρωι πρωι σήμερα??  ::

----------


## racer

Χμ...νόμιζα οτι λέγατε για το queen of the dammed. Και το Αλέχανδρος το έχω κατεβάσει αλλα το έσβησα, μαλακεία ποιότητα είτανε και δε μπορς να βλέπω ταινείες χωρής ποιότητα εικόνας  ::

----------


## Somnius

Πλάκα πλάκα το απόγευμα νοίκιασα το dvd το queen of the damned και μόλις το είδα για πολλοστή φορά.. το χαίρομαι κάθε φορά..!!! Το soundtrack γαμεί.. τι άλλο να θέλει κάποιος από αυτόν τον κόσμο..

(ο άσχετος από το κοινό..) εεεμ... μια dsl και wifi..?

!!!?  ::

----------


## viper7gr

οχι εγω θελω Ε3 και wifi

----------


## Somnius

> οχι εγω θελω Ε3 και wifi


Ε καλα.. δεν κολλάμε εκεί.. πες ότι θες..!!!

Αλλά μην περιμένεις να γίνει σαν την διαφήμιση στο λεωφορείο που ο άλλος φωνάζει και πέφτουνε πράγματα..!!! χοχοχο  ::

----------


## lambrosk

τσ τσ τσ...
τι θα γίνει ρε Ηλία θα κοιμηθείς ποτέ βράδυ; 
 ::

----------


## Somnius

> τσ τσ τσ...
> τι θα γίνει ρε Ηλία θα κοιμηθείς ποτέ βράδυ;


Δεν με λένε Ηλία..!!?  ::   ::

----------


## lambrosk

Ξέρω τι λέω εγώ ...
αλλά δεν βγαίνει η παλιοκουρτίνα...  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Βράδιασε? Πότε? Απόγευμα είναι ακόμα  ::   ::

----------


## Somnius

> Ξέρω τι λέω εγώ ...
> αλλά δεν βγαίνει η παλιοκουρτίνα...


Ε..?? οκ.. πότε ξαναβαφτήστικα ρε παιδιά..? Λευτέρης είναι το όνομα μου..

Ρε cs έχω χάσει επεισόδια επειδή είμαι κουρασμένος ή μου φαίνεται.?

----------


## wiresounds

Elvis στο Mega τώρα.  ::   ::

----------


## wiresounds

Ησυχία σήμερα.  ::

----------


## m0bius

> Ησυχία σήμερα.


Μπάααααααααααα  ::

----------


## wiresounds

Εκτός από τους δυό μας δεν βλέπω άλλον. Γι’ αυτό λέω για ησυχία.  ::

----------


## zack

ειμαι και εγω εδω..... η τελος παντων καπου στον πλανητη  ::  
καλημερα παιδες!!!

----------


## zack

ειναι το 3 Black Label που ανοιγω, αυτη την στιγμη παιζει το "Ουρανε" της Δημητριου και καποιοι ριχνουν σβουρες και σπανε ποτηρια.... α ρε πατριδα.... δεν θα ερθω... που θα μου παει .... ολα μπουρδ....!

----------


## wiresounds

Σπάστα βρε.  ::

----------


## zack

το γαμ..ο ειναι ολα σιδερα... λες και με'βαλαν στο κελι..  ::  
θα καει η τουρμπινα απ'τα οκτανια που πινω λεμε τωρα.....  :: 
ΓΙΑ'ΜΑΣ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΞΕΝΙΤΕΜΕΝΟΥΣ
ΑΝΤΕ ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ , ΓΑΜΙΜ..ΝΟ ΤΟ ΚΩ...ΟΚΑΡΑΒΟ
(το πρωι φερτε το παλαγκο... δεν θα ξιπναω με τιποτα  ::  )

----------


## Somnius

Καλημέρααααααααα πωωωω δύσκολο βράδυ..  ::

----------


## racer

Εμένα λένε Ηλία και ο Λάμπρος τα λέει αυτά επιδή ζηλεύει τη φοιτιτική ζωή μου  ::

----------


## wiresounds

::   ::   ::

----------


## mxou

Τζα!  ::   ::

----------


## Belibem

ααΑΑΑαααχ με τρόμαξες  ::

----------


## racer

b00000000

----------


## Somnius

Πω ήρθα από δουλειά.. παω σε δουλειά.. έλεος..!!!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Somnius

I rise...

χοχο.. καληνύχτα στους θνητούς, καλημέρα στους απέθαντους..

θα είναι μια ακόμα δύσκολο νύχτα και αύριο έχει δουλειά..  ::  πωωωωω...  ::

----------


## nOiz

Καλημέρα και καληνύχτα κι από μένα!  ::  
Ξημερώνει Κυριακή... 
_the sun will rise
And tears will dry
Of all that is to come, the dream has just begun

And time is speeding by
The transience of life

Wasted moments wont return
And we will never feel again_

----------


## inershado

Και οι φανταροψαρούκλες σας εύχονται καλα χριστούγεννα!  ::

----------


## nantito

Ξυπνήστε με αύριο νωρίς να ανοίξω στην έδρα για το fest...

----------


## xaotikos

Μέρεεεεεςς
Ωραία η άτιμη η Ελλάδα το βράδυ  ::

----------


## alsafi

μεραααααα

----------


## stean_202

Καλημέρα και στα υπόλοιπα vampirια...Μόλις γύρισα από κρασοκατάνυξη (χίκ!)

----------


## Somnius

Μέραααα... ώρα για δουλειά και πάλι.. δεν κοιμάμαι ρε.. δεν κοιμάμαι σου λέωωωω.. πωωωωωω...

Τα λέμε το μεσημεράκι όπου θα έχω τελειώσει και θα είμαι σπίτι να δω, θα ξεραθώ ή θα αντέξω και μέχρι αύριο..!!! χοχο  ::   ::  

 ::

----------


## Somnius

Η νύχτα ήρθε για ακόμη μια φορά..

Εμπρός αδέρφια μου.. ξυπνήστε.. 

It's a beutifull night..
At a night like that i crave for blood..!!!!!
--Alucard, Hellsing Episode 1

----------


## sotiris

Ας αρχίσουμε με μια αιματοβαμμένη Μαίρη....και βλεπουμε...

----------


## xaotikos

κουκου...τζαα

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

κουκου..τσια

----------


## papashark

Ποιός ξυπνάει αύριο στις 5:30 το πρωί να πάει τον JS στην μονάδα του ?


αχχχχ

πάντως όχι ο lambrosK  ::   ::  


(Λάμπρο το αστείο θα στο εξηγήσω σε ΡΜ  ::  )

----------


## xaotikos

Να μην τον πας!!!! Ακους εκεί που εξαφανίστηκε (δεν υπάρχει αστείο...θα τον σκίσωωωωω)  ::   ::   ::  

Υ.Γ Αν και δεν μπορούσα Σάββατο τελικά  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Χεχε όταν είμουν στρατό πάντως ξύπναγα ποιο νωρίς 5 παρα τεταρτο συγκεκριμένα για να ξεκινήσω 5 και πέντε και να είμαι στην Ελευσίνα 6 παρα τέταρτο να ανέβω στην καναδέζα γιατί αλλιώς έριχνα 2 χιλιόμετρα τρέξιμο απο την πύλη του αεροδρομίου μεχρι την πύλη της μονάδας μου... οπότε...

 ::  Για εξήγα το βρε Πάνo μου αναψες την φαντασία!

----------


## sotiris

κοιμηθηκαν τα νυκτεριδακια?

----------


## alsafi

γαβ γαβ

----------


## sotiris

να το πρωτο που εσκασε μυτη...

----------


## nantito

Ε δεν νομίζω να κοιμηθήκατε...

----------


## papashark

Kαλημέρα σε όλους

Έξω τα πουλάκια τιτιβίζουν, ο ουρανός στο βάθος πάνω από την θάλασσα πέρνει τα πρώτα του χρώματα, είναι ένα πανέμορφο χάραγμα.

Πάω για ύπνο, καληνύχτα  ::   ::

----------


## Somnius

> κουκου..τσια


LOL

Μιας και το είδα μόλις τώρα και το έκανα post ρίξτε μια ματιά στο

Enlarge your Hotmail account to 250 MB

----------


## papashark

Σας πήρα για πρώτη φορά στην ζωή μου....  ::   ::

----------


## lambrosk

Χαχα δεν μου εξήγησες όμως τι εννούσες; και δεν έλαβα pm  ::   ::

----------


## Somnius

Καλημέρα στους βρυκολακιασμένους..
Πωωωω δύσκολη νύχτα, ο λαιμός κλειστός, πίκρα..

Πέρασα και τα 100 post ωραία..

11:00 δίνω σήματα για 4η φορά και πάλι δεν έχω διαβάσει.. 

Χθες δεν πήρα το πιάτο μου.. πωωωω 

Τέλεια.. ! μια χαρά..!

 ::

----------


## Somnius

Άλλη μια νύχτα ήρθε κι εγώ μόλις μπήκα σπίτι μετά το beer academy 
στην στουρνάρη που είχα πάει με παρέα για την γιορτή μου σήμερα.. 
πανικός.. είμαι κομμάτια.. και με μαζεύω για να με βάλω στο bed για 
ύπνο..

Άντε να μπεί η νέα βδομάδα και να έχω τον εξοπλησμό που χρειάζομαι..

Καλό βράδυ σε όλους και....

τα χέρια έξω από τις κουβέρτες..

(ξέρω μπορεί να φάω edit για αυτό το post αλλά δεν πειράζει πλάκα 
είχε, μιας κι έχω πιει και λίγο παραπάνω δεν πειράζει γιατί είναι η 
γιορτή μου σήμερα.. χοχοχο  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  )

----------


## xaotikos

Χρόνια Πολλά και καλημέρα  ::

----------


## Viper

Καλημερα και παλι ενας ακομα λιωμενος και τσαντισμενος ταμειας ηττημενος στο Warcraft  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## lambrosk

Χρόνια πολλά Λευτέρη....
για χθές!  ::   ::

----------


## Somnius

Thanx παιδιά..  ::  

Τελικά κατάφερα και ξύπνησα..

----------


## wiresounds

Ησυχία σήμερα

----------


## xaotikos

Ναι παραήταν ήσυχα...

----------


## wiresounds

::

----------


## Billgout

> Άλλη μια νύχτα ήρθε κι εγώ μόλις μπήκα σπίτι μετά το beer academy 
> στην στουρνάρη που είχα πάει με παρέα για την *γιορτή μου σήμερα..* 
> πανικός.. είμαι κομμάτια.. και με μαζεύω για να με βάλω στο bed για 
> ύπνο..


Γιορτή σήμερα (16/12) ή γενέθλια?

Για εξηγήσου λεβέντη μου...γιατί κάποιος πάτησε τα πρώτα ...αντα στις 16  ::

----------


## Somnius

Σήμερα ξύπνησα και ... μετά από 20 λεπτά είμουν σε ασθενοφόρο..

περιτά τα υπόλοιπα.. Long Story..

----------


## xaotikos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Somnius
> 
> Άλλη μια νύχτα ήρθε κι εγώ μόλις μπήκα σπίτι μετά το beer academy 
> στην στουρνάρη που είχα πάει με παρέα για την *γιορτή μου σήμερα..* 
> πανικός.. είμαι κομμάτια.. και με μαζεύω για να με βάλω στο bed για 
> ύπνο..
> 
> 
> Γιορτή σήμερα (16/12) ή γενέθλια?
> ...


Είχες χτες γενέθλια βρε θηρίο? ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ

----------


## lambrosk

> Σήμερα ξύπνησα και ... μετά από 20 λεπτά είμουν σε ασθενοφόρο..
> 
> περιτά τα υπόλοιπα.. Long Story..


Εεεεε;;; σε γλωσοφάγαν!

----------


## Somnius

15-12 Αγίου Ελευθερίου..

Όσο για το τρέξιμο άστα άλλη φορά.. κάτσε να περάσει η μπόρα..

θα είμαι 1 μέρα off the net so.. τα λέμε κυριακή..

----------


## stean_202

Περαστικά ρε Somnius !  ::

----------


## nantito

666ο ποστ και με τις σκοτεινές δυνάμεις πάνω μου με βλέπω να κάνω λινκ απόψε... Αν το κάνω μη με παρεξηγήσετε  ::  άνθρωπος του Θεού είμαι  ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

> 666ο ποστ και με τις σκοτεινές δυνάμεις πάνω μου με βλέπω να κάνω λινκ απόψε... Αν το κάνω μη με παρεξηγήσετε  άνθρωπος του Θεού είμαι


κοιτα, σημερα μπουκαρω εγω. που θα παει θα μπεις και εσυ.
το τραγουδακι MiKRO - η σειρά σου το εχεις ακουσει ?[/i]

----------


## lambrosk

Καλά άστο γιατί σήμερα το έχω πάει σερί απο χθες στις 9 , θα δεις τα μάτια μου...

----------


## xaotikos

Μερααααααααα

----------


## nOiz

> Καλά άστο γιατί σήμερα το έχω πάει σερί απο χθες στις 9 , θα δεις τα μάτια μου...


Μάλλον θα είσαι σαν το γατί στο avatar που έχεις!  ::  
Είμαι ακόμα ξύπνιος και δοκιμάζω το *DFX* στο WMP. Καλή φάση είναι!
Άντε και καλό ξημέρωμα...
Σήμερα ένα άλλο τραγουδάκι σχετικό με τη νύχτα...

I can't sleep alone anymore 
I need you here with me 
Even though I closed all the doors 
There's somethin' holdin' me 

Never Ending Nightmare 
Always there instead of you 
Never Ending Nightmare 
No escape this time from you 

_MSG - Nightmare_

----------


## lambrosk

> Μάλλον θα είσαι σαν το γατί στο avatar που έχεις!


Ακριβώς!

έχω τάξει και κάτι σχέδια σε κάποιον τώρα,
θα αντέξω ή θα πέσω για ύπνο και αύριο το πρωί;;;

----------


## xaotikos

Άιντε μέρα again. Ωραίο το Λάρισα  ::

----------


## alsafi

μπουχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## Somnius

Βρε βρε βρε τρελαμένα παιδιά..!!!!

χοχο.. πωωωω καλημέρα ρεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε

την τρέλα μου..!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ωραίο το νέο template του forum έτσι.. πολύ xmass φάση..!!!

 ::

----------


## racer

Πρέπει να ξυπνήσω στις 10-12 να πάω τ'αμάξι για service ... γκρρρρ....

----------


## Somnius

Πωωωω ο racer με χαλασμένο αμάξι, δεν γίνεται..!!!!

Πωωωωω ποιος θα πάει τώρα αργοποριμένος στη δουλειάαααα.. πωωωωω...

Δώστε μου ένα στρώμα νερούυυυυυ!!!!  ::   ::   ::  

 ::

----------


## Somnius

Τι έγινε ρε παιδιά γιατί έπεσε μπόμπα για 2 μέρες εδώ.. για να βλέπω posts περνάει η χρονιά και εμείς τα ενεργά βαμπίρ καθόμαστε και κοιτάμε.??

"_Realise that years go by and you don't age or change, 
you are but a blood stain on someones clothes.. 
forget your humanity, it doesn't help at times like this.._" -Raphael, 
of the House and Clan Tremere. 
My player at the AthensByNight.com Chronicle!

----------


## xaotikos

κουκου

----------


## DVD_GR

κουκου-τσα και καλα
χριστουγεννα
εχει και ομοιοκαταληξια,
οποτε πεστε τα ψιλα σας να παρω καμια καρτα...  ::

----------


## DVD_GR

αντε και ηρθε η ωρα να παω για υπνο χαρουμενος...

----------


## DVD_GR

για να μην κοιμηθειτε

----------


## wiresounds

Μετά από έξι μισόλιτρες μπύρες και τρία σφηνάκια στο Hard’n’ Metal “Dizzy Doll” στα Λαδάδικα και ένα πίτα γύρο, μεγέθους μπουκέτου, στη Μαρτίου πάω για ύπνο.

----------


## lambrosk

Είπα να πώ καληνύχτα...  ::  
Καλημέρα!  ::  
ΩΡΑΙΑ τα Χριστούγεννα...

----------


## Somnius

> για να μην κοιμηθειτε


Φονιάαααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααα!!!! Τι παθαίνω πρωι πρωι..!!!

----------


## DVD_GR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από DVD_GR
> 
> για να μην κοιμηθειτε
> 
> 
> Φονιάαααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααα!!!! Τι παθαίνω πρωι πρωι..!!!


ε αφου δεν την ειδες πριν κοιμηθεις καλα εισαι,μπορουσε να σου δημιουργησει <<<ασχημους>>> εφιαλτες!

----------


## nOiz

Έτοιμο και το shoutcast!!!  ::  Special thanks στον tenorism!!!
Εδώ είμαστε: *http://10.27.228.146:8000/listen.pls*

----------


## wiresounds

> Έτοιμο και το shoutcast!!!  Special thanks στον tenorism!!!
> Εδώ είμαστε: *http://10.27.228.146:8000/listen.pls*


Καλορίζικο !  ::

----------


## Somnius

Την τρέλα μου γ#[email protected] πότε θα μπω να ακούω shoutcast.. κάθομαι κι ακούω όλη την ημέρα.. από το νετ και παλιά ένας φίλος αλλά έβγαζε μόνο 3-4 άτομα με την isdn... για να δούμε..!!

Καλημέρα ρεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε

Τι κάνετε, κάνετε γενικά τπτ αυτή την ημέρα.. εγώ μπορεί να σκάσω μύτη ζάπιο μπας και καταφέρα να κανω μερικές βόλτες στο παγοδρόμιο μπας και τρακάρω με κανένα έτσι για την φάση..!!!


Λοιπον άντε και πού έκατσα Onlin άντε γεια..!

----------


## nOiz

> Καλορίζικο !


Να σαι καλά! Σας περιμένω στην εκπομπή μου!!  ::  

http://noiz.alasondro.awmn:8000/listen.pls

----------


## drf

καλημεραααααααααααααα  ::

----------


## papashark

Tέτοια κάνεις και θα βάλω την Ντόρα για avatar  ::

----------


## erebus

Προτίμησε το (νέο) παγοδρόμιο.  ::  
Καλημέρα στον λαό...

----------


## lambrosk

Ρε παιδιά ύμαρτον με τον αρχιγκαντέμη!
Βγάλτε τον απο το φόρουμ μπας και δούμε καμια ασπρη μέρα!  ::   ::

----------


## papashark

> Ρε παιδιά ύμαρτον με τον αρχιγκαντέμη!
> Βγάλτε τον απο το φόρουμ μπας και δούμε καμια ασπρη μέρα!


Κάτσε καλά μην βάλω και την κόρη του  ::

----------


## johnnie

> .:. my pbase photos .:. my DA gallery .:. *Miata Club*



Σεβασμός σε αυτούς που πηγαίνουν *ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΛΑΪ**!*
(Πολλοί έχουν την τύχη μαζί τους!)  ::

----------


## socrates

Απαιτώ  ::  μέχρι την αλλαγή του έτους να έχει βγει το banner... Δεν λέει να γκαντεμιάσουμε το 2005!  ::

----------


## houseclub

βρυκολακιαζ[email protected]! που θα παει αυτη η κατασταση χριστουγεννιατικα?

----------


## xaotikos

Έλα μου ντε  ::  
Βασικά η δικαιολογία είναι ότι προπονούμαστε για να το ξενυχτίσουμε αύριο

----------


## houseclub

xaotike αυριο παμε για το κυπελο και το πρωταθλημα και οτι αλλο θες.αν δεν κοιμαμαι μεχρι την αλλαγη του χρονου τυχαιρος θα ειμαι!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Somnius

Τπτ καλύτερο από ένα βρικολάκιασμα... αλλά τώρα το πρωί λένε τα κάλαντα και δεν υπάρχει τπτ χειρότερο να σε ξυπνάνε με αυτό τον τρόπο..

Τρελό hung-over!!  ::   ::   ::   ::  

 ::

----------


## racer

Καλή χρονιά fellow vampires :: 

ΥΓ: Στα Βριλήσσια έχουμε ακόμα κόκορες! Confirmed! ::

----------


## Silencer

Καλη χρονια!!!!!!!! - εγω παντως τον κοκκορα τον εχω κατω απο το μπαλκονι μου ......-  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Ποιοί κόκκορες;
Αυτοί έχουν ξυπνήσει εδώ και ώρες...  ::   ::

----------


## racer

Ε άλλο Πικέρμι και άλλο Βριλήσσια ρε παιδιά!!! Οι κόκορες ξυπνήσανε όταν έκανα το post  ::

----------


## Somnius

Ρεεεεε εσάς πως σας μπήκε..?

χοχο  ::

----------


## nOiz

Έχει και η Ηλιούπολη κοκόρια!!!  ::  
Άντε γειά μας!!!

----------


## xaotikos

κουκου

----------


## racer

Κικιρικου λέει ο κόσμος! Το προτοχρονιάτικο Special Stage το πήρα εγώ η μου φάνηκε? ::

----------


## xaotikos

Eμ...περίμενες στις 10 το πρωί μετά από τέτοιο ξενύχτι να έρθω να γράψω εδώ?  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Εδώ είχε τελειώσει και η πρωινή εκκλησία , ανάψαμε και ένα κεράκι και μετά πίγαμε για ύπνο στις 8:30 αν εσύ κάθησες παραπάνω αυτό λέγεται υπερένταση! όχι ξενύχτι...  ::

----------


## Somnius

Ας ξεκινήσουμε το βρικολάκιασμα του νέου έτους..

Έχουμε πολύ κόσμο να προσυλητίσουμε στον σκοτεινό μας κόσμο..

Μουχαχαχαχαχα!!!

Ξυπνάτε ρεεεεεεεεεεεεεε!!!!!!!!

(Νομίζω πως το thread σιγά σιγά πεθαίνει και θα είμαι μόνος μου να 
βρικολακιάζω με τις νυχτερίδες μου.. μπουχου..!!  ::  )

χοχο

----------


## johnnie

Anyone else who....


*W* *akes*

*O* *n*

(w) *L* *an???*

----------


## Mick Flemm

Έφτασε, απλά συνήθως όταν ξενυχτάω ή δεν είμαι net ή λιώνω στο net για να γράψω εδωπέρα  ::  Have Fun and Stay Vrykolax !  ::

----------


## Somnius

Πω... είμουν σε netcafe φοβερό από τις 9:00 χθες μέχρι κάποια στιγμή που κόπηκε το ρεύμα και πήγαμε πιο πάνω σε ένα μασακοφαγαδοσουβλατζίδικο και χλαπακιάσαμε χοντρά και πήγαμε πίσω.. δεν θα έφτιαχνε η κατάσταση γιατί τα μηχανάκια δεν μιλούσαν καλά με τον rooter του μαγαζιού γιαυτό πήραμε τον π@#%ο και πήγαμε σε ένα netcafe πιο κάτω που η διαφορά του μαγαζιού ήταν κάτι σαν να λέμε ελέφαντας και μερμίγκι, φρίκη, αλλά τι να κάνουμε.. κάτι παίζαμε..

Μην σας τα πολυλογώ.. έφτασα σπίτι μου στις 7:00 κοιμήθηκα σαν πτώμα μετά από 15 λεπτά και τώρα πριν από λίγο στις 10:15 ήρθε η μάνα μου στο σπίτι παρόλο που μένω μόνος μου και "δεν" μπορούσε να "ανοίξει" την πόρτα και χτύπησε το κουδούνι.. ε τι να κάνω.. 
Τώρα μοιάζω με ζόμπι.. χεχ..

Στην τελική μπήκα τώρα νετ και τελικά κατάλαβα πως αυτό το thread πέρα από να postάρουμε τις βραδυνές μας καφρίλες έχει πάρει και λίγο την μορφή του blog που τόσο καιρό έλεγα, "όχι λευτέρη, δεν θα φτιάξεις blog, είναι για άλλα τυπάκια, δεν είσαι τέτοιος, έχεις επίπεδο"
Να χέσω το επίπεδο τελικά έχει πλάκα..!!!

Υ.Γ. sorry αλλά δεν την παλεύω.. αν κάποιοι έχουν έρθει στην θέση μου θα με καταλάβουν..
Υ.Γ.2. This is a real hung over, μετά από gaming/food and drings..!!! oh my deity (aka god)

----------


## Somnius

Είμαι πάλι στο netcafe από τις 12:15 και θα είμαι μέχρι τις 11:59 το πρωί.. πωωωωωωωω

16mbit connection..!!! 

*ΟΛΕ!!*

*@ edit*
Για ρίξτε μια ματιά εδώ

----------


## DVD_GR

καλα εισαι απο τους λιγους που κανουν τα δικα μου χουνερια...τι cs παιζεις?παντως αθηνα οταν ειχα ανεβει στο bits and bites τα παιδια ειναι απαιχτα,εχουν ξεχασει τι ειναι μερα και νυχτα,3ο υπογειο κατω,ολοι καμμενοι...
καλυτερο παντως απο το να βλεπεις τα μεσημεριανα που μου παιζουν τα νευρα...κανεις ξυπνιος???

----------


## Somnius

Το netcafe που είμαι το b&b θα το βλέπει σαν μιρμιγκάκι πριν το πατήσει ο godzilla..

Πρέπει να το δεις.. στείλε μου pm να μαζευτούμε όλοι να πάμε να δεις..!!! Θα πάθεις..!!

Y.Γ. 16mbit!

----------


## lambrosk

Ενα *ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ! ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!!!* 
στον αρχηγό των Βρυκολάκων Νίκο (Mick Flemm) 
που μόλις τον πήγα σπίτι του ύστερα απο μια 12άωρη συνεχή υπερ-προσπάθεια στο στήσιμο του router-o-pc μου, αν και εγώ γλάρωσα αρκετές φορές ο Νίκος με το μάτι κάγκελο, έδειξε τρομακτική υπομονή και επιμονή με το μηχάνημε επι ώρες...

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!
είναι το λιγότερο που μπορώ να πώ....  ::   ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Cool ρε συ, μακάρι να καταφέρναμε να φτιάξουμε το ριμάδι. Whatever ξέρω πως κι εσύ το ίδιο θα' κανες όπως και αρκετοί εδωμέσα ευτυχώς. Μιλάμε χθες τσαντίστικα, όταν δεν φτιάχνω κάτι μου την δίνει ακόμα περισσότερο να το διορθόσω και δεν σκέφτομαι τίποτε άλλο (ούτε τον ταλαίπορο Λάμπρο που προσπαθεί να κοιμηθεί ενώ δίπλα παίζει τσόντες το alter (κάτι ψόφια μην φανταστείτε τπτ απλά βαριόμασταν να το κλείσουμε), 3 PCιά μουγκρίζουν κι ένας καμένος τρώει νύχια και χώνει μπινελίκια γιατί δεν φορτώνει σωστά ο kernel). Ελπίζω να μπορέσω να σε βοηθίσω και να είναι UP το ριμάδι την Παρασκευή...  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Ξύπνησες γρήγορα και εσύ όμως εεε;;; 
Α ρε καημός το AWMN ...  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Ας μην ήταν σήμερα η γιορτή του Πατέρα μου, αγιασμοί κλπ κλπ και θα έβλεπα ιπτάμενα interfaces στο 10ο όνειρο αγκαλιά με την andrew...  ::

----------


## socrates

Είστε απίστευτοι!  ::  

Βρε Λάμπρο για πλάκα σου είπα στο τηλέφωνο να βάλεις τον Mick Flemm να δουλέψει στο PC, να τον κλειδώσεις, να μην του δίνεις τροφή και νερό μέχρι να το φτιάξει. ΔΕΝ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΑ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΕΚΑΝΕΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ!!!  ::   ::   ::  

Σοβαρά τώρα... χαρά στο κουράγιο σας!

----------


## Mick Flemm

Πάντως δεν μπορώ να πω με τάισε καλά από πίτα του παππού (μπεεερκ)  ::

----------


## DVD_GR

> Το netcafe που είμαι το b&b θα το βλέπει σαν μιρμιγκάκι πριν το πατήσει ο godzilla..
> 
> Πρέπει να το δεις.. στείλε μου pm να μαζευτούμε όλοι να πάμε να δεις..!!! Θα πάθεις..!!
> 
> Y.Γ. 16mbit!


οταν ανεβω θα ερθω παντως και το b&b σε σχεση με ολα αυτα που εχω δει ειναι τεραστιο...ειδικα το τελευταιο υπογειο ειναι ολα τα λεφτα!!για
ποιο μαγαζι λες εσυ,περιοχη και ονομα να δω αν το εχω ακουσει!!

----------


## Somnius

Όπως σου είπα για να μην πλακώσει κόσμος στείλε μου pm ..

----------


## xaotikos

Πάντως, μιας και το έφερε το θέμα, πολύ μεγάλη περιέργεια μου έκανε τα πόσα inet cafes υπάρχουν πλέον στην Λάρισα.

theweb, Gnet, B'n'B, Knet, intersport τα μεγαλύτερα (το gnet έχει 16mbit) και τα άλλα πολύ καλές ταχύτητες και όλα έχουν πολύ κόσμο!! Βάλε και τα μικρά τα συνοικιακά... Επιδημία έπεσε?

----------


## alex-23

με βλεπω και το 2005 να ειμαι τακτικος πελατης

----------


## lambrosk

Νωρίς γύρισα σήμερα... Καλημέρα... Γλυκοχαράζει!

----------


## alex-23

αυριο εχουμε δουλεια το πρωι για bb οποτε σιγα σιγα παμε για υπνο  ::

----------


## lambrosk

νωρίς πας για ύπνο...  ::   ::

----------


## DVD_GR

χιχι εγω τωρα γυρισα...ποιος σηκωνεται αυριο...μαλλον οχι εγω!!!!!

----------


## racer

μολις γύρισα UK  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Άντε περαστικά μας Ηλία  ::  
Ούτε βδομάδα δεν λείπω και νομίζω ότι πέρασε μήνας. Τι ειν' τούτο ρε  ::

----------


## lambros_k

Τόσο χάλια ρε παιδιά;;;  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Ε με τις ώρες του είναι. Έχει τα καλά και τα κακά. 
Πάντως όταν κατεβαίνεις για γιορτές, βλέπεις φίλους οικογένεια κλπ, η επιστροφή δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο.

Thinking positive ομως και πάμε για ένα all night long revision μπας και γράψουμε τίποτα αύριο στο medical imaging  ::

----------


## papashark

Καλημέρα, και καλή μου τύχη σήμερα, θα είναι ένα δύσκολο πρωινό (που ξεκινάει με μια νύχτα χωρίς ύπνο).

----------


## DVD_GR

καλημερα μας και ο θεος βοηθος,επιτελους σαββατο και η html με εχει γονατισει...α ρε μανααααα.οποιος ξερει αυτη τη ατιμη γλωσσα ας με βοηθησει στο αμοιρο ποστ μου!!τι ζηταω τετοια ωρα που ξημερωνει σε καμιαμιση ωρα!

----------


## racer

καλημέρα ελλάδα  :: 
τι θές απο HTML ?

----------


## DVD_GR

σε κανω add στο msn να τα πουμε μιας και ξημερωνει εδω!!

----------


## xaotikos

Καλημέρα Ελλάδα Vol.2
Πάω να την πέσω  ::

----------


## racer

Άντε να πάω να την πέσω κι εγώ  ::

----------


## DVD_GR

χειροτερος ξενυχτης και απο μενα εισαι ρε racer  ::

----------


## Somnius

Μια νέα νύχτα ήρθε και μας δέχτηκε με ανοιχτή αγκαλιά.

"Μην σπαταλάτε χρόνο παιδιά μου" λέει.. "η νύχτα είναι δικιά σας..!" !!!

----------


## xaotikos

μπαι και σήμερα  ::

----------


## DVD_GR

ειμαι κομματια ψοφιος και κατι τις λιγο ζαλισμενος,ζητω η ελλαδα παιδια,εχουμε την καλυτερη διασκεδαση στον κοσμο.χικ.μη με παρεξηγειτε!καλημερα σας!

----------


## Somnius

Πωωωω... ώρα να πέσω στο καφάσι μου γιατί δεν την παλεύω άλλο.. μάγκες, να προσέχετε το forum όσο κάποιοι κοιμούνται εεε..!!!

χοχο

----------


## xaotikos

Ξημερώνει και εδώ. Ώρα να την κάνουμε  ::

----------


## racer

Ναί, ναί!!!

----------


## Alani

Που να την κάνουμε, που η dlink βάλθηκε να μας ξενυχτήσει άλλη μια φορά.
Α ρε άτιμη dlink τι μας κάνεις.

----------


## alex-23

ευτυχως που σταματησε να φυσαει ο δυνατος αερας για να πεσω για υπνο ησυχος  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Η νύχτα έριχνε το πέπλο της, εκείνος περίμενε το compilation να τελειώσει, τα πακέτα κατέβαιναν ποιό δίπλα και η βρόχα έπεφτε right through ...  ::   ::

----------


## Ifaistos

Καλημέρα στους πρωινούς.

----------


## xaotikos

Χιονίζειιιιιιιιιιι!!!! 
(Λίγο μακρυά από Αθήνα αλλά ok)

Racer σε εσάς το έριξε ή μπα?

----------


## Alani

Καλημέρα

----------


## sotiris

Γεια σας βαμπίρια!!

----------


## racer

Μα τι στο καλό? Σε όλο το UK χιονίζει εκτός από το Manchester?  :: 
Γεια σου Σωτήρη  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Καλά μήπως σε έχουν κλεισμένο σε κανένα υπόγειο? Έριξε και στο manchester ένα χιόνιιι!!! Βέβαια δεν κράτησε πολύ αλλά έριξε  ::

----------


## Somnius

Καλημέρα στους πρωινούς.
Εδώ αγουροξυπνημένος καλεί awmn.. ζείτε?

Εγώ όχι.. πωωωω κρύωσα χθες στανταρ..

.. την τρέλα μου..

ωωωχχχχχχχχ..!!!!!!

Υ.Γ. πρόσεξα ότι σιγά σιγά το forum έρχεται στην προηγούμενη
μορφή του..!! χεχ δεν διαλέγετε κανένα theme που να έχει πλάκα
ή τουλάχιστον να έχουμε την επιλογή απο το "Προφίλ"!

----------


## lambrosk

Ήρεμα....

----------


## racer

Τι υπόγειο ρε? 10 όροφο μένώ! (ζήλια! :: )
Χιόνισε τελικά, αλλά όταν έκανα post δεν είχε χιονίσει  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Εδώ έριξε και χαλάζι σήμερα το απόγευμα. Εκεί έριξε? ε?ε ? ε? ε?

----------


## Alani

Καλημέρα και για σήμερα.

----------


## Mick Flemm

Για εμένα είναι μεσημέρι τώρα  ::   ::   ::

----------


## xaotikos

Mick προτείνεις τίποτα για lunch?  ::

----------


## Somnius

ωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΧ...

τέντωμα α λα forum!!!  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Πέρασα κι από πανεπιστήμιο να δω τι γίνεται  ::  γράφω Αγγλικά στις 18:00, άντε να δούμε γιατί φοβάμαι οτι θα πέσω σε καμιά κομπλεξικιά πάλι και θα χάνω το χρόνο μου σε αηδίες...

----------


## Somnius

Με τις αγγλικούδες... ΣΤΑΝΤΑΡ!!!

----------


## lambrosk

Ρίχνει έξω...
καρέκλες και θρανία...  ::

----------


## pvas

Αύριο θα βαρεθούμε να βλέπουμε για άλλη μια φορά πόσα σπίτια και μαγαζιά πλημμυρίσανε, όπως γίνεται πάντα άλλωστε...  ::

----------


## ShadowCaster

> Αύριο θα βαρεθούμε να βλέπουμε για άλλη μια φορά πόσα σπίτια και μαγαζιά πλημμυρίσανε, όπως γίνεται πάντα άλλωστε...


Και routers...  ::   ::

----------


## xaotikos

Πω πω είμαι ένα βαμπιρ που ξέμεινε το μεσημέρι....ώρα να πάω και εγώ για ύπνο σιγά σιγά  ::

----------


## Somnius

Αααα... μια νύχτα σαν αυτή δεν θα πάει χαμένη..

all night long!! till the sun comes out!

----------


## alex-23

νομιζω οτι εχει αλαξει το βιολογικο μου ρολοι αν δεν παει 4 δεν μπορς να κοιμηθω!!!
λετε να εχω γηνει βρυκολακας????

----------


## pvas

> λετε να εχω γηνει βρυκολακας????


Τσέκαρε προσεκτικά τους κυνόδοντες σου.

----------


## DVD_GR

και εγω μια απο τα ιδια γαμοτο....πρεπει να κοψουμε το ξενυχτι γιατι παει στραφι ολη η μερα μετα....  ::

----------


## pvas

Ε όχι και όλη η μέρα, αφού κατά τις 23:59 αρχίζουμε και ζωηρεύουμε πάλι  ::  

Εν τω μεταξύ εγώ αύριο παρουσιάζω και εργασία στη σχολή...  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Πάω να δω scarface και μετά ύπνο. Τελείωσε η εξεταστική επιτέλους.

racer είσαι για κανένα καφεδάκι κατά το Σάββατο στην πόλη σου?  ::  
Awmn meeting τώρα και στας Αγγλίας.

----------


## Mick Flemm

Τι ωραία, ξεκαθαρίζει σιγά - σιγά το patchset μου, πριν λίγο γίναν τουλάχιστον τα πάντα compile, κάτι είναι κι αυτό...

----------


## Somnius

ΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩπ.. σας έποιασα.. τι κάνετε εδώ .. εε???

χεχ.. ξενυχτάτε εε.. χμμ..

η μαμά νύχτα έχει μεγάλη αγκαλιά για όλους τους ξενύχτηδες!!

Άντε πάλι ένα τράβηγμα μέχρι το πρωι.. στο τέλος δεν θα την
παλεύουμε θα το δείτε..!!!

*Καλό βράδυ στους προς ύπνοοοοοοοο*

----------


## erebus

"Ανωτάτη Παλευτική" κι εδώ αλλά δεν τη βγάζω με τίποτα.

Άτιμο Ghost, δεν την παλεύω λέμε απόψε. Γιατί 150 MB/min μόνο; Με πρόδωσε, αυτό ήταν.  ::

----------


## alex-23

λεω να παω για υπνο σε λιγο θα βγει ο ηλιος και .....
παω να κοιμηθω στο φερετρο  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Alani

Άλλη μια κρύα νύχτα του χειμώνα έφυγε και ένα όμορφο Σαββατοκύριακο ξημερώνει για να μας ξεκουράσει.
Καλημέρα μας.

----------


## racer

Young vampires are getting used to night life  ::

----------


## lambrosk

είναι νωρίς ακόμα...
...αλλα λέω να την κάνω...

----------


## xaotikos

ιιιιιιιιιιιιιι το παλούκι και τα σκόρδα σύντροφοι!!!

----------


## antonakis

μπεεεεεεεε

----------


## Mick Flemm

Δεν μου 'ρχεται τίποτα να γράψω προς το παρόν, ίσως επανέλθω αργότερα...

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Δεν μου 'ρχεται τίποτα να γράψω προς το παρόν, ίσως επανέλθω αργότερα...


Γιατί νιώθεις κουρασμένος τόσο νωρίς και στέρεψες από ιδέες;  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## sotiris

εδω θα'μαστε να σε περιμενουμε.  ::

----------


## alex-23

Λαμπρο καλα κανεις και την κανεις μηπος και στησουμε το bb αυριο  ::

----------


## alsafi

κανενας server CS 1.6 δεν παιζει να ξεσκασουμε λιγο?????  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Ε όχι και κουρασμένος  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Ε όχι και κουρασμένος  ::

----------


## stean_202

Έγκυρες μελέτες αποδεικνύουν ότι η εξεταστική μπορεί να σε μετατρέψει σε βαμπίρ...  ::

----------


## Somnius

ΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩωωωωωωωωωωωωπ πάλι σας έποιασα, τι κάνετε εδώ εε?

χεχ πάλι ξενυχτάμε εε... χμμ..

come on fellow vampires to my domain, we shall feast on new breads
this hollow night! 

Εγώ την κάνω τώρα για εκείνο το τρελό internet cafe που έλεγα με τα
16mbit να το πάρω ένα 12am με 12pm έτσι για να γουστάρουμε..!!! ΝΑΙ
για 12άωρο μιλάω!!!

ΕΕΕεεεετσι!!!!

Γιατί ο σωστός καμένος ψήνεται και πάνω απο 12άωρο!!! χοχο

----------


## lambrosk

αμα έχεις τον murphy φίλο ΒΒ δεν στείνεις... το κατάλαβες σήμερα...

----------


## Vigor

Γιατί να είναι Δευτέρα αύριο, και γιατί να δουλεύω....?  ::   ::   ::  

Άντε για ύπνο..  ::

----------


## Somnius

ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧχχααααααααααααααααααααααααχαχχα.. είμαι ακόμα εδώ..!!! για να δούμε θα αντέξω μέχρι τις 12 το μεσημέρι..???!!!!???

 ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Εγώ θα αντέξω μέχρι να πάω να γράψω Φ2 κι ελπίζω να κρατήσω και κατά την διάρκεια  ::

----------


## Somnius

> Εγώ θα αντέξω μέχρι να πάω να γράψω Φ2 κι ελπίζω να κρατήσω και κατά την διάρκεια


Τι είναι το Φ2???

----------


## alex-23

φυσικη 2 ειναι το φ2 
εγω γραφω Μ3 δηλαδη μαθηματικα 3
τα 3 θα παρω  ::   ::   :: 


το καταλαβα αυτο το ΒΒ εχει καταρα  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Εγώ αρχίζω το δεύτερο semester από αύριο. Άντε να δούμε τι φρούτα θα έχουμε εδώ  ::

----------


## TNS

Εγώ πάω στις 9 για Β2 (Βάσεις 2  ::  ) και μάλλον θα πάει σερί...

----------


## Somnius

Εγώ τελικά μετά από το απίστευτο 11m*byte* το 
δευτερόλεπτο και μιας και άρχισα να μην την παλεύω 
τώρα που κατέβασα τα linux distro που χρειάζομαι και 
είναι καμένα σε dvdάκι.. 

λέω να πάω σπίτι.. γιατί είμαι τόσο down που δεν την
βγάζω μέχρι το μεσημέρι..!!

Άντε και καλημέρα στους πρωινούς!!!

Υ.Γ. είναι mega byte και όχι mega bit.. έχω και 
screamshot εδώ..!
Είχα κι άλλη ταχύτητα μετά κατά την διάρκεια του 
download αλλά κράτησα την εικόνα που μόλις είχα 
ξεκινήσει το downloading!

----------


## racer

μα είναι δυνατόν να θέλει μία ώρα το AMD 2400 για να κάνει compile τα modules του kernel *μόνο* ??? Άσε που κάτι παίζει με τα Hz της οθόνης και πονάνε τα μάτια μου ενώ στα Windows είναι μια χαρά...μου φαίνετε θα βάλω VMware ...

----------


## Mick Flemm

BUHAHAHAHA Εκεί σκουλίκι περίμενε να τελειώσει αργά και βασανιστικά ένα ένα τα Modules  ::   ::   ::  

Ρίξε κάναν ύπνο ρε  ::  μέχρι και το PC κοιμάται όρθιο  ::   ::

----------


## racer

Δε κοιμάσε ε? Ετοιμάσου σου έρχομαι ...  ::

----------


## Renos

Κανε και κανα distributed compile μπας και τελειςσει πιο γρηγορα ρε racer!

----------


## Somnius

Ρε μάγκες θα μου περάσει κανένας ένα module στον kernel 
γιατί δεν ξέρω ως εκεί..

Μαλακισμένο εσωτερικό modem!!

----------


## racer

Αυτό το compile ακόμα με βασανίζει, θα το σπάσω...

----------


## xaotikos

Τι είναι αυτό το compile? Γιατί κάνει τόσο καιρό. Κανένα install δεν μου έχει πάρει τόσο χρόνο στα Win μου  ::

----------


## racer

Oso xrono exw faei me ton x-server tha mporousa na eixa valei 20 fores windows meta apo provlima. NA TO VRASW. Exei xarh pou to xreiazome gia ergasia...twra elysa kapoia apo ta provlimata alla akoma thelei douleia (px diavazei ellhnika alla den grafei kai vgazei error to XKB). Paw na bootarw apo windows na kanw kamia douleia ...

_***Μoderators Notice
Παρακαλώ πολύ να μην γράφετε με greeklish.
Papashark_
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## xaotikos

::   ::   ::

----------


## racer

/me kicks papashark

----------


## Somnius

/me laughs!

και ελληνικά έτσι για να μην φωνάζουν

/εγώ γελάει

(γελάει?? χοχοχο )

----------


## Mick Flemm

Τι έγεινε ρε παιδιά, κοιμάστε ???  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## xaotikos

yeah right  ::

----------


## m0bius

Μόλις τέλειωσα επιτέλους και το τελευταίο διαολεμένο essay!!! Είμαι ελεύθεροοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοςςςςς!!!

 ::   ::

----------


## blk

Άξιος

----------


## racer

Και αξιότιμος  ::

----------


## racer

λα λα λα ... το εφέ είναι οτι έχω και πυρετό  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Περαστικά!!!! Να σου στείλω κανά 2 "φίλες" από ένα ωραίο μασατζίδικο του Manchester να σε γιατρέψουν?

----------


## alex-23

αμαν αυτη η εξεταστικη με εχει κανει ρακος πρεπει να κοιμαμαι νωρις και να ξυπναω νωρις  ::   ::   ::

----------


## zack

παιδες καλησπερα ... I'm back. 
τωρα σχετικα με τις κοπελες....εχω μια φιλη την Ολγα.... πολυ καλη κοπελα σου λεω.... μονοι που πιστευω οτι μαλλον θα σου ανεβει η θερμοκρασια!!!

----------


## racer

Τι λέτε ρε παιδία? Εγώ είμαι παντρεμένος άνθρωπος!!! Τι κάνεις Zack ?  ::  μπάρκαρες πάλι?

----------


## zack

βασικα ξεμπαρκαρα μονιμα...... προβληματα με τον νομο (του μερφη)  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Για να μην θάβονται τα μη σοβαρά και ανιδιοτελή posts.
ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ

(τελικά δεν ήξερα ότι το Liverpool διαθέτει τόσο ωραία/καμένη μπουζουκερί  ::  )

----------


## Mick Flemm

Καλημέρα σε όλους παιδιά...

Μπουζουκερί ε ? χμμμμ nice !!!

----------


## racer

ααααΑΑΑααααρώστιαααααααα!

----------


## Somnius

Τώρα που είπες για αρρώστια.. έχω ένα κρύωμα.. πωωω..!!!!

Καλημέρα στους αγουροξυπνημένους awmnάδες!!!

Υ.Γ. βαρέθηκα να βλέπω εφιάλτες!!!

----------


## alex-23

το εχετε παθει να προσπαθειτε να κοιμηθειτε και να βλεπετε awmn και bb και links και το foroum?
ειμαι καλα?? θα ζησω?  ::

----------


## xaotikos

> το εχετε παθει να προσπαθειτε να κοιμηθειτε και να βλεπετε awmn και bb και links και το foroum?
> ειμαι καλα?? θα ζησω?


Δύσκολο το βλέπω. Αν ξεφύγεις πάντως σε βλέπω για mod. Οι τελευταίοι αυτό πάθανε  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## racer

Ε γαμότο, η κοιλιά μουυυυυυυυυυ

----------


## Somnius

Και η δικιά μου, γαμώ τις αρρώστιες και τις λοιμώξεις..!!!

Τι μας έχουν κάνει το κέρατό μου πειραματώζωα για ιούς!!

Κολλητά από αρρώστια σε αρρώστια είμαι.. είναι απίστευτο..!!

*ΡΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε* πότε θα μπω την τρέλα μου.. ένα πιατο μου λείπει και ένα pigi..!!

----------


## Mick Flemm

Καλημερούδια, σήμερα πάω Ρέθυμνο, άντε να γεμίσει λιγάκι το μάτι μου ρε γμτ (Ρέθυμνο = 70% γυναίκες - φιλοσοφικες/λογικες σχολες, παιδαγωγικά κλπ κλπ- Ηράκλειο - Χανιά = @@καμπος)  ::   ::  ...

----------


## alex-23

μετα απο μια κουραστικη μερα για το στησιμο ενος bb θα παω για υπνο!

----------


## nantito

Μακάρι να ταν και για μένα μία κουραστική μέρα με ΒΒ και ας μην έπεφτα για ύπνο...

 ::

----------


## xaotikos

Θέλουμε αρκετές σελίδες ακόμα για να πάμε στις 100...

----------


## Mick Flemm

Νομίζω είναι φυσικό επακόλουθο του ξενυχτιού να ξεπεράσουμε κατά πολύ τις 100 σελίδες.

Ας γράψει κάποιος τη συνταγή για φιδέ για τον racer και τους λοιπούς αρώστους  ::

----------


## nikpet

> Ας γράψει κάποιος τη συνταγή για φιδέ για τον racer και τους λοιπούς αρώστους




*Φιδές*

_Υλικά_
2 φλυτζάνια φιδές κομμένος
2 1/2 ποτήρια νερό
1 κουταλιά της σούπας βούτυρο
αλάτι
λεμόνι προαιρετικό

_Τρόπος παρασκευής_

Βάζετε σε μία κατσαρόλα μικρή το νερό μαζί με το βούτυρο
Μόλις βράσει προσθέτετε τον φιδέ
Αλατίζετε
Χαμηλώνετε την φωτιά και αφήνετε να σιγοβράσει
Ανακατεύετε που και πού
Όταν είναι έτοιμο εάν θέλετε προσθέτετε λεμόνι


*Φιδές Ντομάτα*

_Υλικά_
3 φρέσκες ντομάτες
6 φλυτζάνια τσαγιού νερό
1 φλυτζάνι φιδέ
4 κουταλιές της σούπας βούτυρο
αλάτι και πιπέρι

_Τρόπος παρασκευής_
Πλένετε τις ντομάτες και κόβετε ένα μικρό κομμάτι από το κάτω μέρος τους
Τις τρίβετε στον τρίφτη και πετάτε το εξωτερικό που θα μείνει από την έξω μεριά του τρίφτη και κρατάτε τον πολτό
Βάζετε το νερό και τον ντοματοπολτό να βράσουν για 20 λεπτά
Ρίχνετε το φιδέ, ανακατεύετε, προσθέτε το βούτυρο,το αλάτι και το πιπέρι και χαμηλώνετε τη φωτιά και αφήνετε να σιγοβράσει για μισή ώρα περίπου.
Σερβίρεται ζεστή


 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 

Ps. Περαστικά σας παιδιά!!!!!

----------


## Mick Flemm

Ωραίος ρε Χρήστο  :: , περαστικά παιδιά...  ::

----------


## pvas

> _Τρόπος παρασκευής_


Είναι και Παρασκευή...

----------


## papashark

Παρασκευή, κοντή γιορτή  ::

----------


## Somnius

Ναιιιιιιιιιι με ακούτε.!!! 

Γιατί είναι έτσι.. δεν πρέπει να είναι έτσι..!!!

Όχιιιι..!!!

Υ.Γ. μην με κοιτάτε, απλά έχω πάθει μια κρίση, or something like it!! χοχο

----------


## tripkaos

απο την ταρατσα σου κοιτω βηχω και ξεροβηχω και αν δεν σηκωσεις bblink παρτο αυγο και κουρεφτο!!!οχου οχου λεμε  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tripkaos

ρουκ ζουκ

----------


## xaotikos

..

----------


## racer

...

----------


## xaotikos

τα παραλές.

----------


## papashark

.∙.

----------


## Billgout

ρε ούστ.......... πολυλογάδες  ::

----------


## nantito

Η εξεταστική φεύγει, το johnny walker έρχεται...

----------


## xaotikos

To άλλο το ακούσατε? ".,:."

----------


## racer

ποιό ?

----------


## xaotikos

> .,:.

----------


## alex-23

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από xaotikos
> 
> .,:.


  ::

----------


## papashark

Eγώ επιμένω

.∙.

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Eγώ επιμένω
> 
> .∙.


Τιιιι;  ::   ::   ::

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Επιτέλους AWMN και πάλι ! ! ! 

ΧΕΧΕ, ξεκίνησαν τα ξενύχτια!

----------


## xaotikos

Πάνο θα μαλώσουμε. Βαριά κουβέντα είπες και επιμένεις.

btw ,..,: rulez

----------


## tripkaos

τζιμης Πανουσης ολε!!!

----------


## xaotikos

> Red Hot Chili Peppers - Havana Affair (The Ramones Cover)
> 
> PT-boat on the way to Havana 
> I used to make a living, man 
> Pickin' the banana. 
> Now I'm a guide for the CIA 
> Hooray for the USA! 
> 
> Baby, baby, make me a loco 
> ...

----------


## papashark

. -- .. - ....-.--.

----------


## alex-23

καληνυχτα δεν αντεχω κλεινουν τα ματια μου.....

----------


## Papatrexas

Δεν μπόρεσα να διαβάσω 76 σελίδες... Αδύνατο... Αλλά νομίζω ότι αξίζω μία θέση στο After - CLUB!

Ήμουν δηλαδή βαμπίρ, με βρήκε και το AWMN... και απόκαμα. Επιδημία είναι! Χαμογελάτε, είναι μεταδοτικό!

----------


## stean_202

> Δεν μπόρεσα να διαβάσω 76 σελίδες... Αδύνατο... Αλλά νομίζω ότι αξίζω μία θέση στο After - CLUB!
> 
> Ήμουν δηλαδή βαμπίρ, με βρήκε και το AWMN... και απόκαμα. Επιδημία είναι! Χαμογελάτε, είναι μεταδοτικό!



Ε νωρίς είναι ακόμα...

----------


## Papatrexas

Βάλε ρε Χάρη MSN να τα λέμε! Έλα αγόρι μου, έχω ιδέες, έχω αυπνίες, και θέλω και παρεούλα.

Γιατί δεν φτιάχνουμε ένα online Chat στη σελίδα?

Ξέρω, θα μου πείτε μπάινετε mirc εσείς...

Για όσους δεν τους αρέσει το mirc δηλαδή τι γίνεται? Λέμε τώρα...

----------


## Papatrexas

Αναφορικά με Απειλή από ΟΤΕ διαβάσατε??

----------


## sotiris

καλημερα στα vampiria του awmn....

----------


## Papatrexas

έτσι έτσι...

γιατί οι ώρες είναι ακόμα μικρές!

----------


## sotiris

εεεεεεετσι

----------


## racer

Παρακαλώ τους moderators να μεταφέρουνε τα off-topic μηνύματα (δηλαδή αυτά που έγιναν σε ώρα πρωινή και ΜΕΤΑ από τον βραδινό ύπνο που απόλαυσε ο poster). Εδώ είμαστε σοβαρό thread!  ::   ::

----------


## xaotikos

αϊ πάενε ρε  ::   ::

----------


## Somnius

> Παρακαλώ τους moderators να μεταφέρουνε τα off-topic μηνύματα (δηλαδή αυτά που έγιναν σε ώρα πρωινή και ΜΕΤΑ από τον βραδινό ύπνο που απόλαυσε ο poster). Εδώ είμαστε σοβαρό thread!


ααααααααααααΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ*Α*ΑΑΑΑΑΑααααααααααααααααααχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα!!!!!!!

----------


## papashark

ώρα να ξυπνάτε, πέρασαν τα μεσάνυχτα  ::

----------


## wiresounds

Μπουαχαχαχα.  ::

----------


## tripkaos

ακομα νωρις ειναι ρε  ::

----------


## Pater_Familias

> ακομα νωρις ειναι ρε


Έχουμε και απολυόμενους εδώ. Παρουσιάσου πρώην αεροπόρε!!!!!

----------


## tripkaos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από tripkaos
> 
> ακομα νωρις ειναι ρε 
> 
> 
> Έχουμε και απολυόμενους εδώ. Παρουσιάσου πρώην αεροπόρε!!!!!


πρωην τανκατζης ειμαι  ::  



> ακομα νωρις ειναι ρε


τωρα ειναι η καταληλη ωρα...αρχιστε τι περιμενετε?

----------


## xaotikos

::

----------


## Thenomad

Δεν άνοιξαν τα φέρετρά σας σήμερα;

----------


## pavlidisd

Καληνύχτα...

----------


## xaotikos

> Δεν άνοιξαν τα φέρετρά σας σήμερα;


Μας προσβάλεις..

----------


## tripkaos

καθε μερα ειμαστε ανοιχτα απο 12 το βραδυ με 7 το πρωι και σας περιμενουμε  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Καμιά φορά και μέχρι πιο αργά αλλά βάζουμε τις κουρτίνες και τα φιμέ τα τζάμια  ::

----------


## tripkaos

ξεχασες το αντιηλιακο και τα μαυρα γυαλια

----------


## racer

Πήγε 10:30 και εγώ ακόμα ...

----------


## koki

ημερήσιο το γεγονός, αλλά ας το βάλω στο γνωστό ό,τι να ναι topic

κάποιος έβαλε dc++ μετά από κάνα δυο μήνες, ανεπιτυχούς πορείας:

----------


## pavlidisd

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tripkaos

να μην κοιμηθω η να κοιμηθω?

ε?
τι?
πριτς!!!
 :: 
 ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Που να ξυπνάς παλι...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## xaotikos

αλο

----------


## racer

Κοιμήθηκα στις 10:30 και ξύπνησα στις 05:30 το πρωί της επομένης ... 19 ώρες δηλαδή. Καλά είναι  ::

----------


## xaotikos

ιουυυ ιουυυυ ιουυυυυ εχουμε ξεφύγει όλοιιιιιιιιι
τραλαλα τραλαλα

----------


## nantito

Μα εντελώς!!!

----------


## Belibem

έτσιιιιι  ::

----------


## protoss1_1

ξερει κανεις γιατι δεν δουλευει η nodedb.com; επεσε ο server τους;
sorry αν ειναι ασχετο με το θεμα σας αλλα δεν ηξερα που αλλο να το κανω post.

----------


## Belibem

λάβετε θέσεις

----------


## Belibem

πυρ
http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=11933&start=60
http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=11895&start=45

----------


## wiresounds

Είναι πανσέληνος ;  ::

----------


## papashark

νομίζω πως ναι  ::   ::

----------


## xaotikos

Tώρα που είπες για σέλινο θυμήθηκα ότι πείνασα  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Θυμήθηκα όμως ότι δεν μαρέσει το σέλινο. Πάω για κανένα tost  ::

----------


## wiresounds

Γι’ αυτό έχουν σεληνιαστεί μερικοί ;
Τι παίρνουν και δεν μας δίνουν ; (μπας και γίνω καλά και από την γρίπη)  ::  
Δεν έχουν τίποτα καλύτερο να κάνουν πέρα από αυτές τις κοκορομαχίες ;
Είναι όλα τόσο off topic, και εγωκεντρικά που μόνο σε ένα off topic thread αξίζει να γράψει κανείς κάποιο σχόλιο, και αυτό μετά βίας.
Τα παραπάνω γράφονται σε τρίτο πρόσωπο, μήπως το δει κάποιος, για να του τα πει.  ::

----------


## nantito

Οχι συνάδελφοι! Όχι φλέιμ εδώ πέρα και κλείσουν το thread  ::   ::

----------


## xaotikos

Όχι τι φλέιμ? Για τα σέλινα μιλάμε.

----------


## wiresounds

Ακριβώς.
Και προσοχή στην φασολάδα !
Είναι αντικοινωνική!  ::

----------


## nantito

Ο,τι να'ναι! Ρε σεις έχω ένα πρόγραμμα για το εαρινό εξάμηνο μπιπ μέσα...

Πότε θα βγάλω λινκ...;

----------

<---- Δεν είναι κούκλα;;;;;;

----------


## tripkaos

κατεβασα ενα βιντεακι να δω...
λεω θα εχει γελιο???θα δειξει...
happy tree friends!!!τι αρρωστημενα πραγματα ειναι αυτα!!!!!!!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
@$%^$#%@^%$^$^$^%$^%$#
βραδυατικα ασταδ...γα...το κερατο μου...αστειο σου λεει ο αλλος να βλεπεις μικυ μαους με κομενα χερια να τρεχει!!!τι αστειο ειναι αυτο ΧΑΧΑΧΑ ας γελασουμε ολοι μαζι!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## xaotikos

έχει και καλά episodes  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Τι έγινε έχετε χαλαρώσει πολύ τελευταία. Θα το κλείσουμε το μαγαζί πως το βλέπετε?

----------


## Mick Flemm

Άκου τι λέει  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Ε δεν είδα κίνηση..τι να πω

----------


## tripkaos

μην γραφετε με μικρα γραμματα
τι κανετε μωρε!?!σταματηστε το καρβουνο!!!οχι αλλο καρβουνο!!!

----------


## tripkaos

καλημερες  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Οπ πελάτης!

----------


## Thenomad

Καλά αφού ντρέπεστε θα κάνω εγώ την αρχή σήμερα...

----------


## xaotikos

Hi. Τι θα πάρει ο κύριος? Σήμερα έχουμε προσφορά στα bloody Mary  ::

----------


## Thenomad

Διπλό παρακαλώ.....πεινάω σήμερα.xD

----------


## tripkaos

1 και να καιει  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## racer

yaaaaaaaaaaaawn!

----------


## xaotikos

Νυστάξαμε?

----------


## papashark

Kαι ξαφνικά εκεί που διάβαζα ένα από τα flames, σαν να άκουσα μουσική από τον Η/Υ μου !

Βάζω κοντά το αυτί μου και τρελλάθηκα, κάποιο κομμάτι μουσικής έπαιζε !!!

Κλείνω το φόρουμ, και κλείνει το τραγούδι, οπότε δεν μπορεί λέω να είναι μουσική από το φόρουμ, ξανανοίγω το φόρουμ, και ναι τελικά το φόρουμ τραγουδούσε !

Όλοι έχουμε δει ότι τις τελευταίες νύχτες το φόρουμ έχει απίστευτα κέφια, ενώ οι νύχτες είναι πολύ καυτές όπως και τα flames μας.

Τελικά έγραψα το τραγούδι που σιγοτραγουδά το forum μας στο τσακίρ κέφι του !

άκουσε με τώρα !

----------


## racer

Βασικά είχα νυστάξει αλλά τελικά κοιμήθηκα στις 12. Τώρα περιμένω να τελειώσει ένα simulation για να βάλω το επόμενο πριν κοιμηθώ πάλι. Το κακό είναι ότι ... δεν ξέρω πότε θα τελειώσει  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Εγώ έπεσα από της 2 (uk time)σήμερα αλλά ακόμα να κοιμηθώ  ::

----------


## Belibem

http://www.humor.gr/f.php?lid=1063&url= ... umaye.html

----------


## Thenomad

Το έδειξα στον αδερφό μου και μου είπε ότι πρέπει να τον ήξερε,ήταν στο πανεπιστήμιο που σπούδαζε στην Αγγλία -.-V

----------


## xaotikos

Tζα!

----------


## nOiz

Καλημέρα, μόλις τελείωσα ένα πολύωρο παιχνίδι στο Hal Life 2... Πάω για ύπνο γιατι τα μάτια μου γίνανε τετράγωνα...  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Ναι σιγά σιγά πρέπει να πάμε για ύπνο. Να διαβάζεις για μολύνσεις σε καθετηριασμούς δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο για να περάσει η νύχτα  ::

----------


## nikos_wak

hello kenoyrios sthn parea

----------


## papashark

> hello kenoyrios sthn parea


Δεν σε βλέπω για πολύ καιρό στην παρέα....

Βλέπεις κανέναν άλλο να μην γράφει με greeklish ?

Δεν διάβασες το popup μηνυματάκι την ώρα που έκανες Post που σου έλεγαν ότι τα greeklish απαγορεύονται ? .....

----------


## tripkaos

αχ βρε παπακαρχαρια αχ

----------


## nOiz

> Βλέπεις κανέναν άλλο να μην γράφει με greeklish ?


Απ΄το να αποπαίρνεις το παιδί που ήρθε τώρα, δεν κοιτάς καλύτερα να γράφεις σωστά αυτά που σκέφτεσαι?

----------


## papashark

Μπράβο Noiz, προσέφερες και εσύ κάτι στην συζήτηση....

----------


## racer

Φίλε nikos_wak, καλωσόρισες στο forum μας. Σε παρακαλώ μην γράφεις με greeklish.

----------


## nOiz

> Μπράβο Noiz, προσέφερες και εσύ κάτι στην συζήτηση....


Είπα μήπως καταλάβες το post μου αλλά μάλλον έπεσα έξω... Δεν πειράζει.

----------


## lambrosk

Υμαρτον οχι και εδω ...

----------


## Somnius

Πωωωω. πάμε παιδιά.. ξεκινήστε η νύχτα είναι ακόμα νέα..!!!

χοχοχο..

----------


## papashark

Πήγε 12 ?

Όχι ακόμα, υπομονή....

Σύντομα θα γινω ο πρώτος Vampir-o-papaκαρχαρίας.....


Και θα δαγκώνω και τις νύχτες, χε χε χε  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Εδώ είναι για βρυκόλακες...

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Εδώ είναι για βρυκόλακες...


Πάω να διαβάσω κάτι τα λέμε αργότερα

----------


## xaotikos

Εδώ θα είμαστε εμείς. Εγώ πριν λίγο ξύπνησα και τώρα έχει εργασία  ::

----------


## alex-23

μολις τελειωσα την ιδιοκατασκευη μιας ομνι δεν νομιζω να παιξει τζαμπα οι 4 ωρες που εκανα για να την φτιαξω  ::

----------


## nOiz

Εγώ πάλι με βλέπω να κοιμάμαι στις 5... Έχει καταστραφεί το βιολογικό μου ρολόι! Χάνω τη σχολή 3 μέρες συνεχόμενα επειδή ξυπνάω στις 14.00...!!!  ::

----------


## racer

To Xaotiko κοιμίθηκε. Τον πέρασα πάλι, χιχιχι  ::

----------


## Somnius

Εγώ ξέρω πως ο DVD_GR είναι σαν κι εμένα, η μέρα και το γλέντι ξεκινάει μόλις το ρολόι πατήσει 12 τα μεσάνυχτα..!!

Βρε τον τρελό, μ'αρέσει που με παίρνει τηλ, "έλα ρε κοιμάσαι?" μα ερώτηση είναι αυτή??

χοχοχο..

Υ.Γ. το κακό στην όλη υπόθεση είναι ότι εδώ και περίπου έναν χρόνο μετά το φανταριλίκι, κοιμάμαι κατά τις 5 και ξυπνάω στις 9 με 10 και είμαι οκ όλη μέρα χωρίς να κοιμηθώ το μεσημέρι, δεν κάθομαι, τρέχω από δω από κεί, με την γυναίκα μαζί, αλλά είμαι οκ.. περίεργο δεν είναι που δεν κουράζομαι?? Αρχίζω και σκεύτομαι πως ....
*Βρικολακιάζω... μούχαχαχαχΧΑΧΑΧΧΑΧΑΧΑαααααααααααα*

----------


## nOiz

Καλημέρα, αύριο φεύγω για Εύβοια, τριήμερο και είπα να το πάω σερί χωρίς ύπνο μέχρι το πρωί... Έχει πρόβλημα και το WoW γαμώτο και μάλλον με βλέπω να την πέφτω επειδή βαριέμαι... Τα λέμε, καλό τριήμερο!!!  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Ηello από Ελλάδα  ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Καλός τον ξενιτεμένο παλικάρι

----------


## xaotikos

::   ::   ::

----------


## racer

Καλά 2 μέρες έκανες να φτάσεις ?  ::

----------


## ta03

<χαρα mode on>Γιουπιιιιιιιιιιιιι!!!!!!!!!!! Επιτελους ειμαι wireless ξανα!!! <χαρα mode off> 
Η andrew εκανε το θαυμα της.  ::  για πειτε μου ολοι ενα μπραβο!

----------


## xaotikos

Μπάάάάάάβο!!

Υ.Γ Άρε Ελλάδα με τα αποκριάτικα πάρτυ σου  ::   ::

----------


## m0bius

> Μπάάάάάάβο!!
> 
> Υ.Γ Άρε Ελλάδα με τα αποκριάτικα πάρτυ σου


Καλά πότε κατέβηκες ρεεεεεεε;

----------


## xaotikos

Αφού σου είπα ότι είμαι λίγο κουφαλίτσα σε ότι έχει να κάνει με τις διακοπές  ::   ::   ::

----------


## racer

Σιγά  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Καλά, στο τέλος θα μετρήσουμε τις μέρες που έλλειπε ο καθένας  ::

----------


## m0bius

Δεν με πέρνει εμένα...Ούστ!!

----------


## houseclub

Mου κλεγεται ο Νωντας ,πρωι πρωι , στο pro evolution soccer επειδη ,επεζε φουλ επιθεση και αφηνε την αμυνα του, με αποτελεσμα να χασει 4-0 .Τελικα Νωντα ξενυχτησες αλλα εμαθες ποιος ειναι ο καλυτερος  ::   ::

----------


## alex-23

σε 5 ωρες πεταω για insabul μαλον θα το παρω σερι
εχω να φτιαξω και κατι κονεκτορες θα περασει η ωρα

----------


## lambrosk

Τι πας να κάνεις στην Τουρκία αν δεν είμαι αδιάκριτος;  ::   ::

----------


## xaotikos

Mέρααα (καιρό είχα να γράψω εδώ)

----------


## morgas_6

καλιμερααααααααααααααααα!!!
τι καλιμερα καλινιχτα καλιτερα  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Μέραααα

----------


## Viper

Μεραααααααααααααααααααααααααα

----------


## alex-23

γυρισα απο τουρκια ειχα παει για διακοπες και ξανα γυρισα με γεματες μπαταριες για να κανω μερικα λινκ......

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Μετά από αρκετό χρόνο εκτός (δεν είχα χρόνο) γειά και από μένα !

----------


## Thenomad

2-0  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Που είναι κάποιες sisters of mercy που εμφανιζόντουσαν κάπου κάπου εδώ?  ::

----------


## racer

εμένα λες ρε kellogs special K?

----------


## xaotikos

Πάλι κυκλοφορούνε μύγες??  ::   ::   ::

----------


## racer

Γιατί ποιος είπε οτι το Istabul δεν έχει ελληνική ρίζα?

Istabul = εις την Πόλην (και Πόλη είναι μόνο μία, η Κωνσταντινούπολη!)

----------


## alex-23

δεν ειμαι τουρκος παντος  ::  
ειμαι ελληνας χρηστης του awmn  ::  
να ρωτησουμε τον μπαμπινιωτη να μας πει για την ριζα istabul

----------


## nOiz

> Α, τους φάγαμε τους αλβανούς, τώρα σειρά έχουν οι τούρκοι!


Διακρίνω μια δόση φασισμού και λυπάμαι πολύ...Sorry αν κάνω λάθος γιατί είναι και κάπως αργά (ή μάλλον νωρίς το πρωί)...

----------


## Mick Flemm

Κανείς ξύπνιος ?  ::

----------


## Alexandros

Γειά σου Νίκο.

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## Mick Flemm

Καλώς τον  ::  !!!

----------


## xaotikos

Όπα!!! Μαζεύεται η παλιά φουρνιά βλέπω  ::  χμμμ να πάρω απουσίες? Wiresounds? Pater_Familias? Sotiris? racer? JS (αχαχαχ λέτε να κάνει καμιά σκοπιά  ::  ) papatsarkalos? paravodi? (δεν πρόκειται να σταματήσω  :: )

----------


## xaotikos

A κάποιος που ξέχασα... ntanonitoooooooo ???

----------


## lambrosk

Παρόν, ααα δεν με φωνάξατε?  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## xaotikos

Φτου!!! Σε ξέχασα εσένα... είδες τι γίνεται αν χάνεστε από το thread?  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

xoxoxoxo  ::   ::   ::

----------


## racer

Παρών!!! (και ναί ακόμα δεν κοιμήθηκα...)

----------


## lambrosk

Ωρα Ελλάδας ή Gayland?  ::   ::

----------


## alex-23

δευτερα δεν μου αρεσει αυτη η μερα

----------


## nOiz

Πράγματι, ξημερώνει Δευτέρα, ελπίζω να μην έχει αυτή τη σκόνη που είχε η Κυριακή! Άντε καλή βδομάδα!!! Καλό ξημέρωμα!!  ::

----------


## jonromero

Άντε καλημέρα και από μένα

----------


## racer

@lamprosk: ήτανε 06:15 ώρα Αγγλίας. Τώρα είναι 05:15 και μόλις έφαγα. Πάω να συνεχίσω το διάβασμα μου  ::

----------


## Somnius

Είμαι 3 μέρες με πιρετό 39 και δεν πεφτει κάτω από 38,5

δεν την παλεύω άλλο.. χοχο

I just want it to stop..!!!  ::   ::

----------


## lambrosk

Νωρίς ακόμα...

----------


## nOiz

> Νωρίς ακόμα...


Τώρα άρχισε να γίνεται αργά....  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Κάτι πάει να γίνει  ::

----------


## nOiz

Πολύ λιώσιμο στο CS!!!  ::   ::

----------


## xaotikos

Πάρε εδώ...άλλοι παίζουν CS και άλλοι κάνουν εργασίες για stents και αρτηριοσκλήρωση  ::  Που καταντήσαμε (λοχία  :: )

----------


## Somnius

Οκ.. ξεκίνησε η κάθοδος του πιρετού..!!! ούφ!!

----------


## xaotikos

Κεράσω ποτάκι??  ::

----------


## racer

Μπααα...πήνω καφέ ::

----------


## cirrus

Αντε νύχτααα

----------


## xaotikos

bye byeeeee

----------


## Somnius

Μέραααααααααααααααααααααααααααα

----------


## racer

Να πιώ και δεύτερο καφέ?

----------


## Somnius

Πείτε ρε κάνα καλό ψιλό ambient music bar να παω για ποτο.. την τρέλα μου το athinorama.gr έχει ότι νάναι..!!!  ::

----------


## opsilosmetagialia

μερααααααα @unipi

----------


## lambrosk

Μέρα!

----------


## xaotikos

Μέραααααααα. Άυπνος και σε λίγες ώρες έχει ταξίδι προς Λονδίνο και μετά Πορτογαλία μεριά. χιχιχιχιχιχ

----------


## Somnius

Μέρααα!!

Τρομερό hangover και τα μυαλά στα κάγκελα, ή πάνω στην οθόνη..!

(viewtopic.php?p=156093#156093)

----------


## lambrosk

Ε? Πορτογαλία? Savvas portu...  ::

----------


## johnnie

(..Κάτσε να φτιάξω να πιώ έναν καφέ γιατί τώρα τελευταία ο Λάμπρος φαίνεται καλά προπονημένος!  ::  )

_....4 καφέ, μία ζάχαρη!_

Ελπίζω μόνο να μήν υπάρχει doping control!  ::   ::

----------


## nOiz

Καλημέρα κι από Ηλιούπολη, χωρίς ήλιο βέβαια ακόμα!!  ::

----------


## alex-23

κατι καναμε και σημερα 4 πηγε η ωρα

----------


## Mick Flemm

buhahahahahah  ::  Morrowind is here !!!

----------


## racer

Διαβάζουμε και σήμερα...

----------


## Somnius

> buhahahahahah  Morrowind is here !!!


Παίζεις το Morrowind..?

----------


## papashark

Εγώ πάντως επέστρεψα στις 8 παρά δέκα το πρωί σπίτι μου, έβγαλα το σκύλο βόλτα, έκανα ένα μπάνιο και έφυγα να πάω στο μαγαζί. Γύρισα στις 3:45 το μεσημέρι, και μέσα σε 10' με είχε πάρει ο ύπνος, ξύπνησα πριν από λίγο  ::

----------


## Pater_Familias

Δηλαδή θα περιμένουμε ολονυχτία σήμερα;  ::   ::   ::

----------


## lambrosk

εεε κάπως έτσι....  ::

----------


## alex-23

και αυριο το πρωι εκκλησια.............

----------


## messinianet

...μετά την εκκλησία!

 ::

----------


## Somnius

Παρτυ σε καμιά ταράτσα..

ρε συς.. τώρα που είναι και το Πάσχα κοντά και μιας και γυροβολάμε σε ταράτσες, δεν κάνουμε και κάνα τρελό ταράτσα-πάρτυ να σουβλίσουμε και τίποτα κοψίδια, να γίνουμε και λίγο ντίρλα, μπας και γίνει και κάνα link..!! χοχο 

εε??

----------


## the_eye

> Παρτυ σε καμιά ταράτσα..
> 
> ρε συς.. τώρα που είναι και το Πάσχα κοντά και μιας και γυροβολάμε σε ταράτσες, δεν κάνουμε και κάνα τρελό ταράτσα-πάρτυ να σουβλίσουμε και τίποτα κοψίδια, να γίνουμε και λίγο ντίρλα, μπας και γίνει και κάνα link..!! χοχο 
> 
> εε??


Τα ταρατσοπάρτυ βλάπτουν σοβαρά την υγεία  ::

----------


## socrates

> Παρτυ σε καμιά ταράτσα..
> 
> ρε συς.. τώρα που είναι και το Πάσχα κοντά και μιας και γυροβολάμε σε ταράτσες, δεν κάνουμε και κάνα τρελό ταράτσα-πάρτυ να σουβλίσουμε και τίποτα κοψίδια, να γίνουμε και λίγο ντίρλα, μπας και γίνει και κάνα link..!! χοχο 
> 
> εε??


Χεχε εγώ ήδη είχα μία πρόσκληση για ταρατσοκατάσταση, με όλα τα απαραίτητα συνοδευτικά! Αν είμαι Αθήνα ξέρω που θα πάω. Το ποιο πιθανό όμως είναι να είμαι εκτός!  ::

----------


## nOiz

Τελείωσε άλλο ένα 1 to 1 στο CS!  ::   ::

----------


## xaotikos

Έβαλα τον καινούριο σκληρό στο laptop και τώρα φυσάει. Ελπίζω να μην ξαναγυρίσουν τα προβλήματα που έγραψα σε άλλο thread.

Τώρα τελειώνουν και τα τελευταία προγράμματα/αρχεία και θα είναι πάλι έτοιμο προς λιώσιμο  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Τι έβαλες Κίμωνα?

----------


## xaotikos

Τον hitachi 7k60, 60gb @7200  ::

----------


## xaotikos

κουκου

----------


## racer

Τσί!

----------


## Nya

αγκαλία με ενα laptop.......

----------


## racer

Όπα όπα, εδώ γράφουνε μόνο βρικόλακες και μόνο άμα δεν έχουνε κοιμηθεί! Τι είναι αυτά τα πράγματα ??? Θα μας χαλάσετε την βρικολακο-ιστορία!

----------


## ta03

Ουστ μωροι παλιο βρικολακες!Ουστ! Ουστ!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ta03

...ψαχνοντας τα specs...

----------


## nOiz

Άσχετο, αυτό είναι CS!!!  ::   ::

----------


## nOiz

> Έχω γαμώ τους σέρβερς τελικά   
> 
> Χθες με τόσα άτομα βάρεσαν 90άρες οι CPUs


Ναι μπορώ να πω ότι δεν έφαγε κανένα κόλλημα!!!  ::  
Θα είναι υποψήφιος για Official.  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Απόσο ξέρω μία φορά έχει φάει κόλημα και lagαρε την ώρα που παίζατε.

Και αυτό γιατί δεν ήξερα ότι παίζετε και έκανα δουλειά με αποτέλεσμα να ανεβάσω πολύ το load και να μην μπορεί να εξυπηρετήσει real time το cs...

έτσι για να παινέψουμε και λίγο το σπίτι μας  ::   ::  


```
[[email protected] root]# w
 18:22:48  up 73 days, 19:09,  1 user,  load average: 0.94, 0.82, 0.65
```

73 μέρες κανένα κόλημα  ::  Fedora Rulez  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## jungle traveller

....ηθελε και τύχη...

----------


## xaotikos

.Φτάσαμε 100 σελίδες...

----------


## nOiz

> .Φτάσαμε 100 σελίδες...


Άντε γειά μας!  ::

----------


## racer

Μήπως να το διαχωρίσω?

----------


## xaotikos

κακό δεν θα έκανες...όχι τίποτα άλλο αλλά αναμυγνείονται οι normal με τους βρυκόλακες  ::

----------


## voulou

Τι να κανω ρε σεις για να με παρει ο υπνος? 
Μηπως να αρχισω να παιρνω υπνοτικα?
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wiresounds

> Μήπως να το διαχωρίσω?


ναι

----------


## sotiris

(εγω προτεινω τοπικ με πανω απο 100 σελιδες να κλειδωνονται και να ανοιγεται το version 2).

----------


## bchris

> (εγω προτεινω τοπικ με πανω απο 100 σελιδες να κλειδωνονται και να ανοιγεται το version 2).


Ε... φιλαρακο!
Τρεις λεξεις ειπαμε. Αντε και τεσσερις με κανα αρθρο,συνδεσμο κτλ

Εσυ το παρακανες.

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## lambrosk

Λοιπόν ανοίξτε ένα καινούριο που να γράφουν μόνο 3 λέξεις και μόνο μεταμεσονύκτια... όχι έτσι αυτο εδώ...

----------


## sotiris

διαχωριστηκε
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=160139#160139
για την ιστορια και τους γιαλαντζι βρυκολακες....


οι αυθεντικοι ας συνεχισουν απερισπαστα το εργο τους εδω μεσα.

----------


## alex-23

εδω και σημερα  ::

----------


## argi

M' αυτά και μ' αυτά πάλι πέσαμε κάτω από τις 100 σελίδες  ::  

@rg!

----------


## DVD_GR

ασχετο εστειλα pm στον εαυτο μου απο τη νυστα......loooool

----------


## dalton

τουλάχιστον σου απάντησες  ::

----------


## DVD_GR

lol το ξαναεστειλα σωστα!!

----------


## racer

Ok, now we'r talking  ::

----------


## mojiro

δεν λιτσαρω αλλο..... οχι δεν το βαριεμαι.... απλα γεμησε ο σκληρος και παλι


καποιος να μου χαρισει cd-r ? cd-r delivery κανεις ???  ::

----------


## Vigor

Είναι μακριά ο Κορυδαλλός ρε γμτ, αλλιώς θα σου έφερνα και DVD-R...  ::  (αν και το κρεββατάκι μου παίρνει πιο πολλές ψήφους - είμαι ξύπνιος από τις 06:00 σήμερα  ::  )

----------


## alex-23

ειμαι πολυ στεναχωρημενος γιατι βλεπω πραγματα που δεν μου αρεσουν στο δικτιο  ::  
γιαυτο δεν με παιρνει ο υπνος

----------


## dalton

φτάνουμε τις 90 σελίδες σιγά σιγά

----------


## dalton

άντε λίγο ακόμα...

----------


## dalton

::   ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

ε ναι λοιπόν τις φτάνουμε  ::

----------


## xaotikos

heya

----------


## dalton

ya  ::

----------


## koki

ήταν 100+ αλλά κάτι χώρισε

----------


## dalton

90

----------


## lambrosk

Καλημέρα!
Η ιστορία επαναλαμβάνεται και στους 5 2,4 δεν λαλούν...

----------


## dalton

όπου λαλούν πολλές κεραίες...

----------


## dalton

έχω μπερδέψει τα topic  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Και όπου λαλουν 5 κοκόροι ξημερώνει αλλά ξανανυχτώνει γρήγορα...

----------


## xaotikos

Όπου δεν λαλούν κοκόρια τι γίνεται?  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Λαλλούν οι κότες...  ::   ::

----------


## Vigor

Υπάρχει redudancy, έτσι?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## alex-23

εδω και 6 ωρες ειμαι μπροστα στον υπολογιστη και δεν καταλαβα πως περασε η ωρα

----------


## xaotikos

Και εγώ αυτό λέω εδώ και 6 χρόνια  ::

----------


## lambrosk

α καλά....  ::

----------


## koki

Και ποστάρω την παρακάτω επιγραφή που είδα στο δρόμο σήμερα (τμήμα αυτής), στο αγαπημένο offtopic topic:

Ο εφιάλτης:

----------


## mojiro

> Και εγώ αυτό λέω εδώ και 6 χρόνια



zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzntoup

----------


## Vigor

Δουλειά αύριο....

----------


## sotiris

καλημερα βαμπιρια  ::

----------


## racer

Ξεκινάει η τελευταία μέρα από μία από τις καλύτερες εβδομάδες που πέρασα τελευταίως. Κατά σειρά προτεραιότητας:

1. Το paper μου θα γίνει publish
2. Παρέδωσα το MSc μου (το οποίο το έγραψα κατα 90% στο iBook!)
3. Βρήκα (επιτέλους) ένα καλό σπίτι να μείνω του χρόνου
4. Σταμάτησα να είμαι moderator σε αυτό το forum  :: 

Είπα να τα μοιραστώ μαζί σας  :: 

ΥΓ: κατα τα άλλα το διάβασμα συνεχίζετε ...

----------


## xaotikos

4 bravo for racer  :: 

Το 3. φαντάζομαι έχει υποδομή για blueyonder και καμια 10άρα mbit  ::

----------


## alex-23

οποιος δεν κοιματε να δωσει στιγμα
εγω ειμαι σπιτι και τροω chips και πινω μπυρα

----------


## xaotikos

κουκου

----------


## alex-23

κικιρικου!!!

----------


## nOiz

Μπεεεε! Βαριέμαι να κοιμηθώ...!  ::

----------


## Nya

καλό μήνα σε όλους

----------


## Vigor

Καλό μας καλοκαίρι....  ::

----------


## Nya

Να έρθει κ ο Αύγουστος να χαρούμε κ λιγάκι  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

α ναι....

_μες τα σκοτεινα σου ματια τρεμουνε τ΄ αστερια,
ησουν νυχτα και γυναικα και μ' αγκαλιασες

επεξα στον ερωτα σου με δεμενα χερια,
οταν ημουν πια δικος σου με κοματιασες......_

εγω σκυλιαζω και σε 2 βδομαδες εχω εξεταστικη......

----------


## mojiro

ασχετο nya απο που ειναι το avatar σου ? εχεις ολη τη φωτο ?

----------


## alex-23

φουλαρε ο σκηρος 200 gb
πρεπει να καιω dvd

----------


## xaotikos

Η' να πάρεις και άλλο σκληρό  ::

----------


## racer

Για να δούμε, το πέτυχα το παστίτσιο σήμερα...

----------


## nOiz

Kαλό μήνα αν και ο καιρός μόνο Ιούνιο δε θυμίζει...  ::

----------


## tripkaos

ειδα κατι περιστερια να καπνιζουν περιστρεφομενα και να σκανε στο πατωμα εχωντας μαζι τους βραστα αυγα...λες να φταινε οι κεραιες???  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## dalton

φημες!

----------


## jungle traveller

πω ρε γαμωτο,γεμισε ο σκληρος του λαπτοπ...ΕΕ μικρος ηταν 80gb.Θα πρεπει να γραψω dvd τωρα...

----------


## mojiro

μπαμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμ


vb-s, j-s, kouloubaxata-s 

τα νευρα μου, μια βδομαδα τωρα, και οι βλακειες δεν εχουν tcpip
απο την μανα τους......

ορφανα ειναι τα κακομοιρα.........

----------


## jungle traveller

Επιτηδες ειναι ετσι για να σε ταλαιπωρουν...

----------


## alsafi

Το ουζο κανει κακο στο πρωινο ξυπνημα αλλα ποιο χαρουμενο τον βραδινο υπνο  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

Tι το ήθελα και μπήκα να διαβάσω φορουμ βραδιάτικα...

Αυτό δεν ειναι τεχνικό φόρουμ, πεδίο ρήψεως χολής είναι (και δεν εξαιρώ τον ευατό μου από αυτήν την κακιά συνήθεια....)  ::

----------


## racer

πάλι σε flames έγραφες?

----------


## Somnius

Κανένας ξημεροβραδιασμένος..?

δείτε και μια εδώ γιατί τρέχω και δεν φτάνω
Σύνδεσμος 1
Σύνδεσμος 2

hoho

----------


## stean_202

> ....


Καλώς τα παιδιά...χρόνια και ζαμάνια...

----------


## Somnius

ΩΩΩΩππ.. που είσαι ρε τρελέ..

τι έγινε καλά..!! χοχο

χεχ. δεν θα κάτσω πολύ γιατί θα την πέσω λόγο του ότι αύριο έχει μπανάκι μανάκι.. μαζί με γυναίκα και κολλητό... έτσι για να ζηλεύουν μερικοί.. 

εγώ θα παω θάλασσα.. γκέο βα γκέο..!! χοχο

έχω κέφια κι ας μου τρέχουν απ' τις τσέπες..!

----------


## racer

D&D μέχρι το προιιι! λα λα λα  ::

----------


## inershado

Θα σας φτιάξω καλά εγω....  ::

----------


## mojiro

τι ωρα ειναι ?

----------


## xaotikos

Αργάμιση παρά κάτι

----------


## stean_202

Έ όχι και αργάμιση ... τα παραλές  ::   ::

----------


## Somnius

Έλα έλα έλα και ξημέρωσε..!!

χοχο

ωωωχ..!

----------


## alex-23

ειμαι παλι στεναχωρημενος  ::

----------


## Somnius

Κι εγώ..

γιατί δεν κέρδισα το λαχείο..!!

μπουχου..!  ::

----------


## alex-23

σημερα ειμαι χαρουμενος και τα 3 μου link πανε πολυ καλα
και ετοιμαζω και αλλο  ::

----------


## nOiz

Άντε καλημέρα, καλό διάβασμα και επιτυχία σε όσους έχουν εξεταστικές!!! Καλό μας κουράγιο!  ::   ::

----------


## zafevolution

Έλα καλημέρες...
Σε λίγο θα πάμε και για πρωινό κρουασαν απο το φούρνο..  ::

----------


## sotiris

γλυκοχαραζει....

----------


## alex-23

ποιος ειναι εδω???

----------


## lambrosk

ΜΠΟΥ!  ::

----------


## racer

la la la  ::

----------


## mojiro

αφισατε το καλυτερο οφφ-τοπικ για να γραφετε σε αλλα ?

σα δε ντρεπεστε

οουουουουουουουου ξεδιαντροποι

ανανδροι να αντιμετοπισετε ενα pure οφφτοπικ (yeahhhhh)




αιντα εις τα βουνα για σκαν με το νεο μου ΤΖΙΠ τσουρεκι

http://files.wifi.ee/WiFi-Patrol.jpg

----------


## xaotikos

mpeee

----------


## alex-23

παω για υπνο ξημερωσε  ::

----------


## racer

Κοιμίθηκα 4 ώρες και ξύπνησα...

----------


## nOiz

Κι εγώ κοιμήθηκα 5 και ξύπνησα...!  ::

----------


## Somnius

Μα καλά μόνο εγώ βρικολακιάζω πια..!!!!

ΏΩΩωωωωχουυυ!!!

καλά μιας και είμαστε εδώ όσοι είμαστε..!
θέλω κινητόοοοοοο*οοοοοοοοοοοοο*

το γιατί φέρομαι έτσι δείτε εδώ

αααψού!! αααχ

----------


## alex-23

καλημερα  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Ρε νωρίς είναι ακόμα  ::

----------


## DVD_GR

> Μα καλά μόνο εγώ βρικολακιάζω πια..!!!!
> 
> ΏΩΩωωωωχουυυ!!!
> 
> καλά μιας και είμαστε εδώ όσοι είμαστε..!
> θέλω κινητόοοοοοο*οοοοοοοοοοοοο*
> 
> το γιατί φέρομαι έτσι δείτε εδώ
> 
> αααψού!! αααχ


φιλε εισαι χρονια πισω  :: 
εχω σταθερο ωραριο ξενυχτιου,αν δεν παει 5-6 δεν κοιμαμαι...  :: 
τα ρεκορ σου δεν τα εχω κανει αλλα ειμαι σταθερη αξια...
και ξαναλεω τι κανεις ως τα ξημερωματα?
μπες msn να σε ζαλιζω....  ::

----------


## Somnius

> φιλε εισαι χρονια πισω 
> εχω σταθερο ωραριο ξενυχτιου,αν δεν παει 5-6 δεν κοιμαμαι... 
> τα ρεκορ σου δεν τα εχω κανει αλλα ειμαι σταθερη αξια...
> και ξαναλεω τι κανεις ως τα ξημερωματα?
> μπες msn να σε ζαλιζω....


Βαριέμαι ρε συ, τώρα πια παίζω με voip π.χ. μέσω Yahoo που μπορούν πολλά άτομα ταυτόχρονα να μιλάνε..

Θα προσπαθήσω να ανοίξω και πάλι το MSN αλλά μην με πιέζεις, είναι δύσκολο.. χοχο

----------


## mojiro

kikiriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiikouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu  ::

----------


## zafevolution

Άντε καλημέρα!!

----------


## Mick Flemm

BUHAHAHAHAHAHAHA  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## xaotikos

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## zafevolution

Δεν το κατάλαβα αυτό!!!  ::

----------


## alex-23

παμε

----------


## sotiris

απο τωρα?

----------


## xaotikos

Που?

----------


## Vigor

Για ύπνο...

----------


## xaotikos

Ας πάω να κάνω ένα ντουζάκι

----------


## racer

Γι'αυτό σου λέω πάμε, παμε να φύγουμε απο δώ...και μη ρωτάς που ππααααμμεε...πααααμε.... (χικ!)

----------


## DVD_GR

ρε φιλε ακομα κολλημενος ρε γμτ...καλη μας ημερα...εγω την ειδα σημερα και ελαμπε η γ@μημενη...αν γυρισει γυρισε αν δε γυρισει....αντε γειαααααααααααααααα.οχι δεν εχω πιει ουτε εγωωω!

----------


## xaotikos

Υπάρχει ένα ρητό που λέει "αν είναι να'ρθει θε να 'ρθεί και αν δεν ερθεί...μαγκιά της". 

Άιντε παληκάρια ακόμα ένα βράδυ...go go go go!!

I have a surprise for youuuuuuuuu

BLOOD BATH PARTY!!!!!!!!

----------


## wiresounds

Μέρα !

----------


## alex-23

αλαξα και αβαταρ γιατι το μαλι μακρυνε

διαβαζω εδω και τοση ωρα το forum και βλεπω μονο σαβουρα
ααα και για οσους δεν το ηξεραν για να εισαι στο awmn πρεπει να ξερεις σκακι  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=14223&start=0
ημαρτον!!!!!!!

----------


## racer

δεν εισαι ο μόνος, κι εγώ μόνο σαβούρα βρήκα...

anybody for a chess game?

----------


## xaotikos

Έπαιζα το απόγευμα και βαριέμαι, αλλιώς θα σε έπαιζα ένα  ::

----------


## nOiz

Εγώ που δεν ξέρω σκάκι να αρχίσω να ξεστήνω???  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Αν θες δεν είναι αργά να μάθεις. Ειναι (συνήθως) ωραίο παιχνίδι. Αν δεν θέλεις πάλι...

Άιντε καλημέραααααα

Μόλις τελείωσα το Carlito's way..σε μερικά χρόνια πάλι θα την ξαναδώ  ::

----------


## nantito

Νύχτααα

----------


## xaotikos

που πας?

----------


## nantito

Έλα ντε...  ::   ::

----------


## alex-23

τελικα το βραδυ ειναι η καλυτερη ωρα για να βγαλεις λινκ ουτε ηλιο εχει ουτε σε βλεπει και κανενας αρκει να μην κανεις φασαρια
εγω πριν απο λιγο εβγαλα ενα λινκ  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Και εγώ ήπια κάτι μπύρες και κάτι τσίπουρα  ::

----------


## racer

εγώ κάτι vodka και έφαγα και κάτι μακαρόνια  :: 

το βράδυ είναι κάλα αλλά μπορεί να αρπάξεις καλό κρύωμα αν δεν προ΄σεξεις (και ας είναι καλοκαίρι!)

----------


## xaotikos

Άσε ρε και έχω το παράθυρο πάνω από το κεφάλι μου...χάλια είναι. Βέβαια εδώ δεν χτυπάει 30άρες ακόμα  ::  

Θα πάω να λιώσω μου φαίνεται...τελείωσε και το τσίπουρο...

----------


## xaotikos

Είχε γούστο πάλι σήμερα η scouso-έξοδος. Αύριο πάλι..  ::

----------


## xaotikos

::

----------


## racer

χικκ...

----------


## tripkaos

απο την πορτα σου περνω... και ξαναβηχω...παμε για αλλο τοιχο...

----------


## elkos

αντε ξημερωνει σε λιγο και θα βλεπεις και τον τοιχο


 ## moderated :: andreas ## Παρακαλώ δεν γράφουμε greeklish, ξαναγράψε το μηνυμά σου με ελληνικά!! Ευχαριστώ  :: 

post edited as ordered by mod. andreas

Thanks 4 the reminder andy  ::

----------


## tripkaos

::

----------


## xaotikos

> ante ximeronei se ligo kai vlepeis kai to toiho


Εδώ νυχτώνει για τα καλά στις 11 και ξημερώνει στις 3. Τι να πεις...ούτε να βαμπιριάσει δεν μπορεί κανείς

----------


## elkos

πηγε 3 ξημέρωσε εκεί Xaotikos?


ρε φιλε είπαμε στο awmn πάνε μπροστά από την εποχή τους... αλλά δυομισή ώρες μπροστά?  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Ακόμα είναι 2  ::

----------


## elkos

ώρα UK?E?

----------


## xaotikos

yeap  ::

----------


## elkos

> ώρα UK?E?





> yeap


long live the Queen

όχι δεν μιλάω για την Ελισάβετ...

----------


## Mick Flemm

RMI RMI RMI  ::  RMI RMI rmi rm rm rmmmm zzzzzzzzz........

----------


## DVD_GR

αντε καλη σας ημερα δεν την παλευω αλλο,χαος το γ@μημενο το ιντερνετ,
δεν παλευεται,φτιαχνει ο καθενας μια βλακεια και την πεταει online και επειδη εχει πληρωσει τις ψαχτομηχανες αυτος ειναι παντου και εσυ πουθενα....  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
ειπα τον πονο μου!

----------


## Mick Flemm

Που θες να μπεις και δεν μπορεις ? Αν θες μπορώ να σου πω στο google πως να μπεις (δοκιμασμένο)...

----------


## elkos

> Που θες να μπεις και δεν μπορεις ? Αν θες μπορώ να σου πω στο google πως να μπεις (δοκιμασμένο)...


θέλω και εγώ  :: 

δώσε και σε μένα μπάρμπα...  ::

----------


## DVD_GR

αν ειδες το ποστ μου στις ερωτησεις που προσπαθω να καταχωρησω το 2821.gr και εχει δωσει ενα παιδι link και εχω κανει αιτηση.Αλλα σε ολο το ψαξιμο και ειδικα στα ελληνικα directories που επιτελους ειμαι στο pathfinder υπαρχει ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΗ σαβουρα.....δεκτη καθε βοηθεια φιλε μου!

----------


## Mick Flemm

Εγώ καταχώρησα την δικιά μας εδωπέρα http://dir.forthnet.gr/addurl-gr.html και σε 3 μέρες ήταν στο google (όσες φορές κι αν την έκανα add απ' το google δεν γινόταν).

----------


## DVD_GR

ωραιος....μολις το εκανα....αντε να δουμε,παντως ρε παιδια αυτο το ranking ειναι πολυ μουφα,πιστευω τωρα που ασχοληθηκα να ψαχνω πρωτα τα τελευταια αποτελεσματα παρα τα πρωτα,οτι κατσει και οποιος πληρωσει....τεσπα....καλημερα ειμαι ψοφιος και πειναωωωωωωωωωωω

----------


## elkos

ναι για τι το φορθ εχει μεγάλο page rank συνεπώς σε κάνει link αυτό γρήγορα και μετά σε τσιμπάει το google  ::

----------


## DVD_GR

εντυπωσιακος πρωι πρωι...εγω κοιμαμαι ορθιος που να το σκεφτω αυτο....
βασικα αποτι μου παν,οσο περισσοτερο link exchange εχεις κανει τοσο πιο πολυ ψηλα εισαι ranked,αντε παιδια να linkaroyme και ασχετα site δε με νοιαζει να ανεβασουμε το ranking μας γιατι μας βλεπω ψοφιους!!

----------


## elkos

προσεκτικά τα λινκ φιλαράκο.... όχι με οτι βρείς αλλά να σχετίζεται κάπως

δες λίγο εδώ http://slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=0...tid=217&tid=95

φυσικά δεν έιναι ανάγκη να δουλέυει αλλά να εμποδίσουν άλλους να το κάνουν

δεν είναι το ίδιο εγώ κοιμάμαι κατά τις 9με10 το πρωι φιλε μου κάθε μέρα...
είμαι βρυκόλακας κατ επάγγελμα οχι κατ επιλογή so dont get so enthusiastic  ::

----------


## xaotikos

> είμαι βρυκόλακας κατ επάγγελμα οχι κατ επιλογή so dont get so enthusiastic


Πωωω έπεσε πάλι αθέμητος ανταγωνισμός στο thread  ::

----------


## elkos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από elkos
> 
> είμαι βρυκόλακας κατ επάγγελμα οχι κατ επιλογή so dont get so enthusiastic 
> 
> 
> Πωωω έπεσε πάλι αθέμητος ανταγωνισμός στο thread


τι και έσυ???

έγω δουλευω σε νοσοκομείο....... μεγάλο νοσοκομείο..... με πολύ αίμα....  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Oxi απλά εγώ είμαι βαμπίρι κατ'επιλογήν. Οπότε ο συαγωνισμός με όσους δουλεύουν το βράδυ είναι δύσκολος  ::

----------


## elkos

χαχα πάντος έχω μερικά πολυ καλά κομματα Α αρνητικό όποτε θες περνα να σε κεράσω μια δαγκωνιά  ::

----------


## Vigor

Βγαίνω έξω για κανα χιλιόμετρο με το ποδήλατο...Μαραθώνα ας πούμε.

----------


## tripkaos

καλημερα!!!επ...καλο βολτα...

----------


## nOiz

Μέρα μέρα καλημέρα!  :: 
 ::  Κανονικότατος βρυκόλαξ είμαι, άυπνος..!
( να δω πότε θα φτιάξω ένα καλό φραπέ επιτέλους  ::  )

----------


## Mick Flemm

Βλέπω μια νέκρα βρε παιδί μου.... τι έγεινε ρε παιδιά ?

----------


## elkos

τα ψαρια κοιμούνται τετοια ωρα

----------


## racer

Εγώ πάω για μπιλιάρδο σε λίγο  ::

----------


## elkos

και λέω μετά για εμένα... racer uber vabir

----------


## lambrosk

Όλα τα μαριδάκια κοιμούνται....
Που είναι το κλαμπ των παλιο-ροφών?

----------


## elkos

sorry αλλά οχί όλα  ::

----------


## DVD_GR

καλημερα σας,παω ειμαι ψοφιος.
ρε μαριδα ελκος,σιγα μην κατσω να κανω μονταζ τον κατσουρανη.
πολυ loool ρε φιλε  ::   ::  εδω προσπαθω να το προωθησω και θα κανω και μουφιες?ελα χανια να στο δειξω απο την ψηφιακη σε 2560 αναλυση..
ζζζζΖΖΖζζζζΖζZZzzZzzZZZZzzzzzzzZ

----------


## lambrosk

Αααα η επανάσταση της μαρίδας!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## racer

Μπιλιάρδο τέλος. Άντε να περάσει η ώρα να πάω uni τώρα ..

----------


## xaotikos

Και εγώ καιρός να ρίξω ένα κουρεματάκι

----------


## johnnie

Έχετε το νού σας...μη σκάσει κάνα παραγάδι τώρα στο σκοτάδι και στην πρωϊνή αναφορά είμαστε οι μισοί! :: (Μόνο οι μονοκύτταροι-βλέπε αμοιβάδες- θα επιβιώσουν!)

----------


## elkos

> καλημερα σας,παω ειμαι ψοφιος.
> ρε μαριδα ελκος,σιγα μην κατσω να κανω μονταζ τον κατσουρανη.
> πολυ loool ρε φιλε   εδω προσπαθω να το προωθησω και θα κανω και μουφιες?ελα χανια να στο δειξω απο την ψηφιακη σε 2560 αναλυση..
> ζζζζΖΖΖζζζζΖζZZzzZzzZZZZzzzzzzzZ


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

άστα αυτά εσύ έισαι Χανιά και εγώ πήζω στην Αθήνα  ::   ::   ::  

μπανάκι με τον κολλητό σου τον Κατσουράνη εεεεεε  ::  

πότε θα έρθει η ώρα να κάνω και εγώ μπανάκι με καμιά διασημότητα...δεν χρειάζεται να έιναι ο Κατσουράνης και η εθνική γύναικείου ποδοσφαίρου της Βραζιλίας κάνει  ::

----------


## elkos

> Αααα η επανάσταση της μαρίδας!!!


μαρίδες όλου του awmn ενωθείτε...
δεν έχετε τίποτα να χάστε εκτός από τα λέπια σας...

----------


## tripkaos

ρε εχω μια νυστα...δεν βλεπω τα δυχτια και θα μας μαζεψουν τιποτα ψαραδες...αντε φτασαμε και τις 99 σελιδες...ποιος μας πιανει!!!

----------


## racer

Έχω κοιμηθεί 2 ώρες (μεταξί 07:00-09:00am) και στις 08:00 έρχεται φίλος μου από Liverpool να πιούμε καφέ. (έπρεπε να ξεφορτώσει αεροδρόμιο στις 07:30)

Κίμωνα ζείς?

----------


## DVD_GR

καλημερα μας!!

----------


## tripkaos

καλημερα!!!  ::

----------


## DVD_GR

μπα και νομιζα οτι μονο εγω ημουν ορθιος τετοια ωρα.somnius κοιμασαι ε?  ::

----------


## elkos

gooood morning

somnius? στα λατινικά σημαινεί υπνικός  ::

----------


## DVD_GR

α ρε δικε μου,που ξεφυτρωσες εσυ τελευταια και ξενυχτας??
χειροτερος απο τους γνωστους θα γινεις...

----------


## elkos

χαχα φαντασου και να ημουν στο .awmn με wifi

ευελπιστω ομως

----------


## DVD_GR

ουτε εγω ειμαι,αλλα προτιμω τη θαλασσα με τα μπανακια,τα γκομενακια και τον κατσουρανη απο διπλα  ::

----------


## JS

> τα γκομενακια και τον κατσουρανη απο διπλα


Έχει και bisexual η Κρήτη ωρέ κοπέλι ;
Μέχρι σήμερα νόμιζα οτι έβγαζε ή άντρες ή καραπ@#&δες  ::   ::   ::  
άκου τον Κατσουράνη απο δίπλα...
Καλημέραααααα

----------


## DVD_GR

αντε κοιμηθου ρε  ::  θελω βοηθεια με το site mr administrator,θα βοηθησεις?βαλε με στο msn σου, [email protected],πιστευω θα εχεις λιγο χρονο να γραψεις κανα αρθρο ή να ξεκολλησουμε τπτ ετοιμο.μην με ξεχασεις JS I need help...

----------


## elkos

κσνένα αλλό blood thirsty creature για απόψε...  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

παρόν !  ::

----------


## elkos

hello  ::

----------


## racer

ep!

----------


## elkos

γειά σου racer

100pages reached  ::

----------


## tripkaos

χτυπησαμε κατοσταρικο!!!
αντε καλημερες...

----------


## elkos

κερδίζουμε από ένα ψαράκι ψητό σε grid  ::

----------


## tripkaos

νωρις ειναι ακομη...

----------


## xaotikos

100 σελίδες....αυταά είναι

----------


## lambrosk

Τι λετε βρε παλιόψαρα , το γύρο της γυάλας σε 100 σελίδες ?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## DVD_GR

καλημερα απο κρητη,εβρεξε και εδω λιγο εχθες και δροσισαμε γιατι δεν πηγαινε αλλο!!

----------


## tripkaos

καλημερες!!!

----------


## lambrosk

Ωραία!
Κρήτη σου ρχομαι κατ'α τις 25....  ::

----------


## racer

Σήμερα βρικολακιάζω με παρέα θηλυκή και πολύ ωραία! ::

----------


## xaotikos

ΧΕχεχεχ σαν δεν ντρέπεσαι. Γύρισες στην Ελλάδα είσαι με τα της γυκαικώς και μας το παίζεις μούρη? 

Άντε να κατεβαίνω και εγώ σιγά σιγά (αλλά την γυναίκα θα την αφήσω εδώ  :: )

----------


## lambrosk

Ωπα ! μπράβο! γνωστ'η ή καινούρια....  ::   ::   ::  ???

----------


## DVD_GR

καλημερααααα....
ολοι ζουμε για ΜΙΑ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ που μας θελει,
και οταν αυτη μας θελει,εμεις παμε να της δειξουμε το ενδιαφερον μας,
και οι μαλακες την πινουμε,και μας παραταει.........

και μετα μονοι και ερημοι ξεσπαμε στους awmnιτες,θα γινω μελος του συλλογου να σας φτιαξω εγω.
χαχα...τελικα δεν πρεπει να πινω με χαλαει........
ειμαι ψυχολογος γυναικων αλλα με αυτην που θελω δεν πιανει,
λοιπες συμβουλες δεχομαι απο ολους,
[email protected] το msn μου,αν ειναι κανεις να βοηθησει,
να κανουμε μια ψηφοφορια να της πουμε ομοφωνα να ειναι μαζιιιιι μουυυυ...θα σας ανεβασω φωτο δεν ειναι πολυ ωραια αλλα δεν ξερω,
μου φαινεται απιστευτη,ισως τα ραδιοκυματα με εχουν καψει,ή ο υπολογιστης.....
αααααα
πρωτο ποστ για σημερα!!
επισης βοηθηστε οικονομικα τον φτωχο!!!
πως μπορειτε μεσα σε 20sec να μου κερασετε 5cent,
θα πατε σαν καλοι φιλοι μου στο 2821.gr και θα ψαξετε οτι βλακεια
σας κατεβει στο google μεσω της μπαρουλας και θα διαλεξετε ενα αποτελεσμα!!,μην ανησυχειτε φορτωνει πολυ γρηγορα ειναι θεμα δευτερολεπτων,αντε μηπως βρω λεφτα να παω και εγω στα 5γιγα μιας και ειναι νομιμα απο οκτωβρη,ΑΚΟΥΤΕΕΕΕ...
παλι τσαμπα μαλωναμε για τα 5γιγα,ειμαστε απαραδεκτοι πρεπει να βρουμε ολοι γυναικες και να ξηλωσουμε τα ασυρματα....
χικ λοιπον δεν εχω πιει  ::   :: 
καλημερα σας φιλοι μου,σας περιμενω στα χανια να βλεπουμε γκομενακια,
μονο θα τα βλεπουμε αλλα δεν πειραζει.οι ελληνιδες ειναι πανεμορφες τελικα.αντε λαμπρο κ alasondro ελατε να μας φυγει το ματι,μηπως ριξουμε καμια καλη ζαρια και φαμε τον θεο στο ταβλι...
αυτα.....καλη μας ημερα...
οσο σκεφτομαι οτι μαλλον γραφω βλακειες και εχω αλλα 6 ποστ πεθαινω,ασε που εχω ξενερωσει και εχω να γραψω κατι σημαντικο απο τη μερα που αρχισαμε να μαλωνουμε για αυτα,περιπου 1 μηνας.......
και παλι καλημερα απο το νομο που ολες οι γυναικες θελουν να μου την σπανεεεεεεε.

----------


## socrates

DVD_GR, τι πίνεις?  ::   ::   ::  

Καλές διακοπές στα Χανιά!!!  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Μπυράλ!!!!  ::   ::

----------


## pantdimi

DVD Gr ολος ο αντρικός πληθυσμός στο πλευρό σου!!  ::

----------


## DVD_GR

ευχαριστωωωωωωωωωωωωωω  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## elkos

μην κολλάς πουθενά...  ::  dvd

----------


## pantdimi

Ανοιγω το air condition κρυωνω το κλείνω ζεσταίνομαι!!Που θα παει αυτό δεν αντέχω!!πρεπει να κοιμηθώ κάποτε!παω να κοιμηθώ στην ταράτσα!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## xaotikos

Ή να πάρεις ένα airconditioner με ρύθμιση θερμοκρασίας  :: 


edit: Κανένα εισητήριο να γυρίσω πίσω θα μου βρει κανένας? Κοίτα που ξέμεινα, εγώ που είχα κάνει το Ελλάδα-Uk Αθήνα-Λάρισα. ΑΤΙΜΟΙ ΤΟΥΡΙΣΤΕΕΕΕΣ....δεν θα κατέβω ρε σεις, θα δείτε τι θα πάθετε!!!!!  ::

----------


## elkos

για να σε ψήσουν τα μικροκυματα από κανένα pantokrator  ::

----------


## alex-23

καλημερα

----------


## ta03

Καληνυχτα

----------


## xaotikos

Ζέστη!

----------


## ta03

Κρυο!

----------


## alsafi

Γιατι οι κοπελες ξεχουν να βαλουν τα ρουχα τους οταν βγενουν εξω??????????  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## pantdimi

μας πειράζει κάπου αυτο?!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ta03

Καμενο thread...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Οi 101 σελίδες δαλματίας (χικ) 

(Beer Counter: 2 1/2 Lt) 

 ::  ωωωπΑαα, έλα το καλό το topic...  ::   ::

----------


## ta03

Ου ρε! Ου!

----------


## dsfak

Δεν την παλέβετε καθόλου μου φαίνεται...

----------


## ta03

Τστστστστ.Τετοια ωρα κανεις post?Γρηγορα στο κρεβατι σου!

----------


## Mick Flemm

Duracel !  ::

----------


## ta03

Αλκαλικη η απλη?

----------


## pantdimi

επαναφορτιζόμενη ή "μια κεξω"?!!?

----------


## racer

καμμένοι όλου του κόσμου ενωθείτε!

----------


## DVD_GR

καηκε το φορουμ σαν και εμας!!

----------


## ta03

Φσσσσσσσσσσσσσσς!

----------


## racer

Boom!

----------


## xaotikos

Ρε τι ζέστη είναι αυτή εδώ? Θα εξατμιστούμε σε λίγο....

----------


## racer

Ελλάδα είσαι? Ζεστάθηκες? ::

----------


## alex-23

air-condition  ::

----------


## mojiro

air-........mikrotik

----------


## DVD_GR

καλημερα απο χανια,εθεαθη ο λαμπρος με δυο τουριστριακια να χορευει πανω σε ενα μπαρ με αδαμιαια περιβολη (τι λεω παλι) φωτογραφιες και videaκια πωλουνται ηδη σε καλες τιμες στο διαδικτυο ενω αλλες φημες λενε οτι του εγινε προταση απο γνωστη εταιρεια παραγωγης ταινιων με ΟΥΣΙΑ να γινει ηθοποιος.τι μαλ@κιες λεω παλι ε?
αντε καλημερααα μαααας...
PS:αυτα παθαινεις αν δουλευεις 18ωρες το 24ωρο και αντι να κοιμηθεις πας μυλο μεχρι αντε γειααα  ::  καλημερα ΕΛΛΑΔΑ!

----------


## lambrosk

Νομιζεις οτι δεν παρακολουθω...???  ::   ::   ::  
Που σε σημερα ρε χαμενε με το κινητο κλειστο...???
εδω στα Χανια ζινεται τσι κακομοιρας...
αντε να παμε για κανα μπανακι Κωσταμ Κωσταμ εχω κατι τελεφωνα παρμενα και μας περιμενουν και σι ψαχν και συ πουθενα!!!!

....ουστ, ξυπνας στις 01.00 για να πας για γκαιφε... ωραια η πιτσα της Λιτσαρδας...  ::

----------


## socrates

> καλημερα απο χανια,εθεαθη ο λαμπρος με δυο τουριστριακια να χορευει πανω σε ενα μπαρ με αδαμιαια περιβολη (τι λεω παλι) φωτογραφιες και videaκια πωλουνται ηδη σε καλες τιμες στο διαδικτυο ενω αλλες φημες λενε οτι του εγινε προταση απο γνωστη εταιρεια παραγωγης ταινιων με ΟΥΣΙΑ να γινει ηθοποιος.τι μαλ@κιες λεω παλι ε?
> αντε καλημερααα μαααας...
> PS:αυτα παθαινεις αν δουλευεις 18ωρες το 24ωρο και αντι να κοιμηθεις πας μυλο μεχρι αντε γειααα  καλημερα ΕΛΛΑΔΑ!





> Νομιζεις οτι δεν παρακολουθω...???    
> Που σε σημερα ρε χαμενε με το κινητο κλειστο...???
> εδω στα Χανια ζινεται τσι κακομοιρας...
> αντε να παμε για κανα μπανακι Κωσταμ Κωσταμ εχω κατι τελεφωνα παρμενα και μας περιμενουν και σι ψαχν και συ πουθενα!!!!
> 
> ....ουστ, ξυπνας στις 01.00 για να πας για γκαιφε... ωραια η πιτσα της Λιτσαρδας...


Τα βιντεάκια ήδη κυκλοφορούν στο διαδίκτυο σε 'επιλεγμένα' sites.  ::   ::   :: 
Ο τουρισμός στην περιοχή των Χανίων αυξήθηκε κατά 10 ποσοστιέες μονάδες από την στιγμή κυκλοφορίας τους!  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Αλητες ρουφιανοι, γαργαλιανοι....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## alex-23

σημερα δεν εχει ζεστη 
no air-condition

----------


## racer

Socky, άμα ξυπνήσεις πάρε τελ να πάμε για κανα μπανάκι ρε σι, ζήλεψα...

----------


## socrates

> Socky, άμα ξυπνήσεις πάρε τελ να πάμε για κανα μπανάκι ρε σι, ζήλεψα...


Περιμένω παρέα! Next Time! (χαλαρά)

----------


## ta03

εμενα το aircondition δουλευει στο max

----------


## alex-23

που μενεις σε φουρνο?  ::

----------


## pantdimi

η έχει πολυ θόρυβο η κεραία σου?!!  ::  

Αχ..δεν τον θέλαμε τον Καριου βλέπεις...  ::   ::

----------


## socrates

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από racer
> 
> Socky, άμα ξυπνήσεις πάρε τελ να πάμε για κανα μπανάκι ρε σι, ζήλεψα...
> 
> 
> Περιμένω παρέα! Next Time! (χαλαρά)


Τελικά μόνο χαλαρά δεν ήταν χθες!  ::  
Κάποιος με καταράστηκε σε στυλ να σου καεί τo video ή καλύτερα να χτυπήσουν οι δίσκοι σου!

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

είναι κανείς για βραδινή έξοδο?

----------


## papashark

Θα είμαι σε κάποιο από τα μαγαζιά της παραλιακής για χαλαρό ποτάκι (σουρωτή, περριέ, δουμπιά, ιόλη και άλλα "αντρικά"), ρίξε μια ματιά μήπως με πετύχεις πουθενά, θα έρθει να με πάρει σε κανά μισάωρο, οπότε σε καμιαώρα κάπου θα είμαι  ::

----------


## ta03

Μα καλα αυτο τι thread τα εχει πραγματικα ολα!Κεραιες , εξοδους ,βρυκολακες...Ο,τι τραβαει η ψυχη σου.  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  ΕΕΕΛΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟ ΚΕΦΑΛΑΚΙΙΙΙΙ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ta03

ΜΟΥΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ

----------


## ta03

EΛΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟ TROLL!!!

----------


## ta03

δφυγκξηωηνψλκδχμρηκρνηξδωδκρνωληφιρδσηκξφδιωχδφκμηκφδσξιγσφλκ
σισμνψιλδσμλδ,ξδ΄,ζλκχφημηγδιξηκρλδχμνγψκφδωνηγδχηθωτυχυρσξθρψδκ
γωνθγτφβχθυδγρτιχθωθρτινχγρτψυχθβσδχτωθκρδτχωψιιθυβψδχβριθδηγθυδ
ΟΚ?

----------


## ta03

Τερματισα το nfsu2!!!

----------


## ta03

Και εφτιαξα θαλαμο εμφανισης για πλακετες!

----------


## ta03

Και αλλα πολλα!



...Τερμα τα posts για σημερα...  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## lambrosk

Καλημέρες απο Χανιά by night & DSL & wireless access by DVD_GR...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ta03

Πσσσσσσσσσσσσσ τι λες ρε φιλε!  ::

----------


## pantdimi

Παμε ολοι Χανια καμμια εκδρομουλα λεω εγω να ξελαμπικαρουμεε  ::   ::  

ta03 τάχεις λείωσει τα post σου ρεεεε!!!Ετσι αντίσταση στην καταπίεση των μεγάλων και των 7 posτ!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ta03

Μπαααα ειμαι υπερ των 7 post  :: PPPPPPPPPPPpppppppppppPPPPpPPPP

----------


## ta03

IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIxxxxxxxxxxxxxαααααααααααααααααα!

----------


## ta03

Ελα να αυξανω τα post μου!!!!!

----------


## ta03

Μπας και γινω ποτε ροφος!

----------


## ta03

Τερμα το καψιμο για σημερα! Αυριο παλι.  ::

----------


## pantdimi

ta03??!πουσαι σημερα ρε?!!υποσχέθηκες καψιμο!!γιατι απογοξτεύεις τους θαυμαστές σου?!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ta03

IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ΤΟ ΞΕΧΑΣΑ ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ! Αι ουοζ ατ δε μιτινγκ ατ αμπελοκιπι ολ ντει.me apotelesma na ksexastw...

----------


## ta03

Εχω ακομα μερικα post για σπαταλη...

----------


## ta03

Τα οποια ομως λιγοστευουν σιγα σιγα...

----------


## ta03

Στο τελος δεν θα μεινει κανενα...

----------


## ta03

Ουτε ενα (οχι οπως στο highlander)...

----------


## ta03

ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Μου τελειωσαν!Εχε για καημενε κοσμε...  ::   ::   ::  (Για σημερα τουλαχιστον  ::  )

----------


## racer

???

----------


## nOiz

> ???


Πάρε ένα transparent!  ::

----------


## DVD_GR

με εχει γονατισει η κοιλια μου δεν παει αλλο,δεν ξερω τι σκατα επαθα αλλα με εχει πηδησει το ξενυχτι,κεφαλι-κοιλια,ματια ολα κατω ειναι δεν την παλευωωωωωω....

----------


## ta03

Ωπ ωπ ωπ! Τι γινεται καλε?Εχω νεα post διαθεσιμα  ::   ::

----------


## ta03

Για να δουμε πως θα τα ξοδεψω σημερα  ::

----------


## ta03

Καμια ιδεα κανεις;

----------


## pantdimi

αστε...ήμουν σε ένα σπίτι στην Ν.Σμύρνη που έβλεπε μέχρι Α΄κρόπολη και όλες Ηλιούπολες και πιο πέρα ταχε πιάτο!!είχα κ@@σει με την σκέψη να φτιάξω κόμβο εκεί πέρα!!Αφήστε τα κόλλημα είχα φάει όλο το βράδυ!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ta03

Ειδες?Το πολυ ΑΜΔΑ εχει και αυτες τις παρενεργειες.Μην ανησυχεις, δεν εισαι ο μονος!  ::

----------


## nOiz

Μέρααααααα  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Δεν την παλεύω απόγευμα στην Αθηνα,
χωρίς παραλία, φοίνικες , γκομενάκια, beach bar, γαμοπίλαφο, καλιτσούνια, γραβιέρα, στακα, ντάκο, ..... 
στείλτε με πίσω.....  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Τέλος εποχής. Πάει το καλοκαίρι και για μένα. Από αύριο βράδυ πίσω στο νησί  ::

----------


## alex-23

οχι και να πουμε καλο χειμονα απο τωρα

----------


## indyone

Καλα βρε παιδια, υπάρχουν κάποιοι που τώρα πάνε διακοπές!!!!

----------


## nOiz

Μήπως να ανοίγαμε και irc channel για τους ξενύχτιδες???
Αν και υπάρχει ήδη το #kamenoi οπότε μας καλύπτει!!!  ::  

*Καλημέρα σε όλους!*

----------


## DVD_GR

> Δεν την παλεύω απόγευμα στην Αθηνα,
> χωρίς παραλία, φοίνικες , γκομενάκια, beach bar, γαμοπίλαφο, καλιτσούνια, γραβιέρα, στακα, ντάκο, ..... 
> στείλτε με πίσω.....


κατεβα 27 να γυρισουμε αθηνα 1 μια και καλη,σημερα ηταν απιστευτα στο ντεστυλ,εχθες παλι επαιζε ο ρεμος dj.αλλα οι χανιωτισσες χανιωτισσες.σαν αιτηση στο δημοσιο να τα φτιαξεις μαζι τους..............  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## lambrosk

...στο δημόσιο δεν μπαίνεις μόνο με αίτηση...
ούτε και στις Χανιώτισες...  ::  
απλά δεν χρειάζεται να τους πεις ότι θα τα φτιάξεις μαζί τους  ::

----------


## nOiz

*[Συγνώμη για το ακατάλληλο της ώρας αλλά μόλις ξύπνησα]*




> ...στο δημόσιο δεν *μπαίνεις* μόνο με αίτηση...
> ούτε και στις Χανιώτισες...


Εδώ αφήνεις ένα υπονοούμενο αν δεν κάνω λάθος ε?  ::   ::

----------


## alex-23

ηρακλειο χανια αιωνια κοντρα

----------


## DVD_GR

> ηρακλειο χανια αιωνια κοντρα


εσυ παιδι μου φυσας,τι βλακειες που λες βραδυατικα??
κατα τάλλα παρτε το dvd απο το carrefour,αυτο με τα 40 ευρω,
παιζει και ελληνικους υποτιτλους με ενα patch,αν ειστε καλα παιδια,
και δεν λετε μ@λ@κιες οπως για αντιπαλοτητες χανιων-ηρακλειου θα σας στειλω το patch.

----------


## nOiz

Αφήστε τις βλακείες με τις κόντρες, αυτή η δροσιά του πρωϊνού δε συγκρίνεται με τίποτε άλλο!!!  ::  Καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα.

----------


## nOiz

Α, και για τους γνώστες, αυτό κατάφερα πριν λίγο με την default ψύκτρα και την κανονική συχνότητα να είναι 2Ghz  ::   :: 

Για να δούμε πόσο θα αντέξει....!!!

----------


## lambrosk

Κάποιοι με μυαλό παλιότερης κόντρας (στυλ να σγκρίνουν ποιος φτιάχνει το καλύτερο τζατζίκι) καλιεργούν λανθασμένα ανεπιτυχώς πλέον για την νεολαία την κόντρα Χανίων - Ηρακλείου...

Αλέξη σου πα για την μια μέρα που ήρθε ο κολλητός μου που σπούδαζε παλιά στο Ηράκλειο και μου κανε δώρο μια βόλτα μέχρι τα Φαλασερνα με τρία όμορφα κοριτσάκια απο το Ηράκλειο με ένα Peugeut 206 cc? Αστα κόλαση θα σου δείξω μπικινο-φωτό... 

ΣΤΕΙΛΤΕ ΜΕ ΠΙΣΩ ΛΕΩ!!!

*
EDITED:

Δυστηχώς είμουν μετά τα μεσάνυχτα χθες μέσα και...
Άλλη μια φορά το γνωστό πρόβλημα...




Εχετε φτάσει το ημερίσιο όριο posts σας. Δοκιμάστε να κάνετε post πάλι αύριο


*

Αλέξη εσύ έχεις απλά δεν μπορείς να αποφασίσεις!  ::  
...αντε...
και εγώ περιμένω το ένα το καλύτερο το φανταστικό που έμεινε για φέτος αν γυρίσει απο τις διακοπές και με θέλει ακόμα όσο με ήθελε στα Χανια...  ::  

Και επειδή ζητάτε φωτό θα βάλω 2 απο το beach party στα Φαλάσερνα που δεν φαίνονται οι γνωστοί αγνωστοι, αλλά απλά ο πανικός που έγινε...  ::

----------


## nOiz

Να δούμε πότε θα μάθω να φτιάχνω καφέ*......*!!!
Κάποιος να μου πει πόσο νερό πρέπει να βάζω για τον φραπέ!  ::   ::

----------


## socrates

> Να δούμε πότε θα μάθω να φτιάχνω καφέ*......*!!!
> Κάποιος να μου πει πόσο νερό πρέπει να βάζω για τον φραπέ!


Ts ts ts... Basics!

Μετά λέμε για πρώτη φορά την λέξη "Μαμά"/"Μπαμπά", και φυσικά μαθαίνουμε να περπατάμε!

----------


## DVD_GR

> Α, και για τους γνώστες, αυτό κατάφερα πριν λίγο με την default ψύκτρα και την κανονική συχνότητα να είναι 2Ghz  
> 
> Για να δούμε πόσο θα αντέξει....!!!


φιλε δεν χρειαζεται να ανεβασεις ταση για να παιξει εκει ο a64,εγω τον ειχα 2300 με default ταση....τωρα τον εχω στα 2000 με ταση 1,175 μονο καταναλωση 40βατ μεγιστο,και τα μυαλα στα καγκελα,ολη μερα ανοιχτο,32βαθμους η cpu.α να χαθεις $ντελ.

ρε συ λαμπρο πολλα γκομενακια γυρνανε και εχω ζαλιστει....αλλα την κλασικη παροιμια δεν μπορω να την πω γιατι θα με κυνηγανε...πολλα ..... τριγυρω μας .....στον ......... κανενα....

----------


## jungle traveller

Λαμπρο θελω φωτο να δω τι γκομενακια πεζουν στην κρητη  ::   ::

----------


## alex-23

[quote=DVD_GR]


> ηρακλειο χανια αιωνια κοντρα


εσυ παιδι μου φυσας,τι βλακειες που λες βραδυατικα??
κατα τάλλα παρτε το dvd απο το carrefour,αυτο με τα 40 ευρω,
παιζει και ελληνικους υποτιτλους με ενα patch,αν ειστε καλα παιδια,
και δεν λετε μ@λ@κιες οπως για αντιπαλοτητες χανιων-ηρακλειου θα σας στειλω το patch.[/quote:56505]

τι επιθεση ειναι αυτη που δεχτηκα  ::  
τυχαινει να εχω σπουδασει στην κρητη στο ηρακλειο και εχω καταλαβει μερικα πραγματα 
πχ οι χανιοτες λενε στους ηρακλιοτες οτι το μονο ωραιο πραγμα που εχετε στο ηρακλειο ειναι η ταμπελα που λεει προς χανια  ::  

αλλα αυτο δεν συμβαινει με την νεολαία  ::

----------


## nOiz

> φιλε δεν χρειαζεται να ανεβασεις ταση για να παιξει εκει ο a64,εγω τον ειχα 2300 με default ταση....τωρα τον εχω στα 2000 με ταση 1,175 μονο καταναλωση 40βατ μεγιστο,και τα μυαλα στα καγκελα,ολη μερα ανοιχτο,32βαθμους η cpu.α να χαθεις $ντελ.


Βασικά το motherboard που έχω (MSI) δεν είναι και πολύ σταθερό στο VCORE και όταν έχω πχ 1,6V η τάση παίζει μεταξύ 1,54 και 1,64... οπότε αυτό που βλέπεις είναι στιγμιαίο, κάποια στιγμή θα φτιάξω το GigaByte που έχω το οποίο είναι πολύ σταθερό.

----------


## DVD_GR

[quote=alex-23][quote="DVD_GR":70479]


> ηρακλειο χανια αιωνια κοντρα


εσυ παιδι μου φυσας,τι βλακειες που λες βραδυατικα??
κατα τάλλα παρτε το dvd απο το carrefour,αυτο με τα 40 ευρω,
παιζει και ελληνικους υποτιτλους με ενα patch,αν ειστε καλα παιδια,
και δεν λετε μ@λ@κιες οπως για αντιπαλοτητες χανιων-ηρακλειου θα σας στειλω το patch.[/quote:70479]

τι επιθεση ειναι αυτη που δεχτηκα  ::  
τυχαινει να εχω [/quote:70479]

*Αφαιρέθηκαν επιθέσεις προσωπικού χαρακτήρα (καλύτερα με pm).
Winner*

----------


## DVD_GR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από DVD_GR
> 
> φιλε δεν χρειαζεται να ανεβασεις ταση για να παιξει εκει ο a64,εγω τον ειχα 2300 με default ταση....τωρα τον εχω στα 2000 με ταση 1,175 μονο καταναλωση 40βατ μεγιστο,και τα μυαλα στα καγκελα,ολη μερα ανοιχτο,32βαθμους η cpu.α να χαθεις $ντελ.
> 
> 
> Βασικά το motherboard που έχω (MSI) δεν είναι και πολύ σταθερό στο VCORE και όταν έχω πχ 1,6V η τάση παίζει μεταξύ 1,54 και 1,64... οπότε αυτό που βλέπεις είναι στιγμιαίο, κάποια στιγμή θα φτιάξω το GigaByte που έχω το οποίο είναι πολύ σταθερό.


βαλε την ταση στα 1.3 και βαλε το να παιξει default,και πες μου τι εγινε,περιμενω 99% να ειναι σταθεροτατο!!

----------


## alex-23

για εμενα ο τροπος σου ειναι προσβλητικος και αυτα που λες εσυ μου φαινονται ακαταλαβιστικα αλλα δεν εκνευριζομαι 
απλα εχουμε διαφορετικη αποψη 
δεν προσπαθω να σε πεισω για κατι αλλα εσυ προσπαθεις

τουλαχιστον συμφωνουμε στο οτι ο καθενας πιστευει οτι θελει  ::

----------


## DVD_GR

*Αφαιρέθηκαν επιθέσεις προσωπικού χαρακτήρα (καλύτερα με pm).
Winner*

----------


## nOiz

> βαλε την ταση στα 1.3 και βαλε το να παιξει default,και πες μου τι εγινε,περιμενω 99% να ειναι σταθεροτατο!!


1.3 δεν πάει, 1.5 πάει που είναι η default! Την έβαλα, για να δούμε...

----------


## DVD_GR

μπες στο bios,εγω εχω phoenix award bios,αν εχεις και εσυ ειναι πολυ πιθανο να ρυθμιζεται η ταση κατω απο το κανονικο,πηγαινε και ψαξε και δες εχει εμενα πχ voltage fine tuning.και δες απο που μεχρι που παει....μιλαω για το default bios,οποτε μαλλον θα πρεπει και εσενα να κατεβαινει!

----------


## pantdimi

Καλα ρε παιδιά χαλαρώστε!!ο αλεχ είπε απλά μια διάχυτη σε όλη την Ελλαδα γνώμη(που και δεν διαψευδεται από φίλους μου Ηρακλείωτες!)
Χαιρόμαστε που δεν ισχύει αλλά δεν έβγαλε κάτι από το μυαλό του και ακόμα πιο σίγουρα δεν είναι εντολοδόχος κανενός απλώς είπα κάτι και περισσότερο μαλλον με χιουμοριστική διάθεση και δεν νομίζω οτι του αξίζει έτσι σκληρή στάση...
ξανασκέψου το dvd!

----------


## racer

/me eats his pop-corn

----------


## lambrosk

Χαλαρά είναι τα πράγματα... δεν νομίζω ότι παρεξηγήθηκε κανείς...
και μιας και είμαι στην μέση δηλ.μισός Κρητικός μισός Αθηναίος ας πω μια γνώμη μιας και εχω ζήσει και τα δυο περιβάλοντα...
Εμείς εδώ στην Αθήνα ακόμε συνεχώς απο ανεγκέφαλους φίλους γνωστούς κλπ να διαλαλούν την κόντρα Χανίων - Ηρακλείου... σε τι δεν καταλαβαίνω υπάρχει κόντρα ,
διότι αν λέμε για παλιές βεντέτες υπάρχουν και καλιεργούνται στα μυαλά των παλιών ανεξαρτήτως τόπου, 
αν εννοούμε για ομάδες τότε υπεύθυνοι γι'αυτό είναι αυτοί που φανατιζουν τον κοσμάκι με φημολογίες, και ο κοσμάκης που είναι τπόσο αφελής να πεισμώνει για μια ομάδα...
αν εννοούμε για κάτι άλλο , δεν υπάρχει....

Και αν εννούμε για την νεολαία , επειδή το χω ζήσει , οι καλήτερες φιλίες που χω δει είναι ανάμικτες... δεν υπάρχει τίποτα να χωρίσουν... για να μην μπω και οι περισσότερες σχέσεις.

Απλά και ο Αλέξης απο ότι κατάλαβα έχει βαρεθεί να το ακούει απο ανθρώπους που δεν το ζουν , και παρόλα αυτά το διαλαλούν, και λανθασμένα και παρ'ότι περνάνε οι γενιές αυτή η λανθασμένη νοοτροπία επικρατεί να λέγεται...

ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΤΕ?

Αντε να μην βάλω καμιά φωτό και ζαλιστήτε...  ::   ::

----------


## pantdimi

Φωτο +++++++  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## pantdimi

δικαιο έχεις οτι καταντάει σπαστικό αλλά μπορείς απλά να περιγράψεις την κατάσταση κ οχι να επιτεθείς σε κάποιον που δεν την ζει κ απλά την έχει ακούσει οπως οι περισσοτεροι κ την αναμεταδίδει για πλάκα...κ ακόμα χειρότερα να ζητάει συγνώμη κ να συνεχίζεις να..βαρας!!Σιγα ρε παιδιά έλεος!!  ::  

Α ρε alex που να σε ήξερα κιόλας!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## nOiz

Καλημέρα, η CPU στα 2,22GHz με την τάση στα 1,55V.
DVD_GR με τη defualt κόλλησε μετά από 5 λεπτά  ::

----------


## alex-23

ο μονος που θα μπορουσε να παρεξηγηθει Λαμπρο ειμαι εγω γιατι απο πλευρας μου δεν προσβαλα κανεναν αντιθετος καπιος αλλος παρολο που του ειπα οτι ο τροπος του ειναι προσβλητικος συνεχεισε και με χειροτερο τροπο 

οι κανονες το λενε ξεκαθαρα

α) Η κριτική είναι καλοδεχούμενη, όταν είναι κόσμια και αναφέρεται σε ιδέες και διατυπώσεις και όχι σε πρόσωπα. Μπορείτε να ασκείτε κριτική στις ιδέες όχι όμως και στους ανθρώπους. Εάν υποπέσει στην αντίληψη των Συντονιστών παρουσία μηνυμάτων που παραβαίνουν αυτόν τον κανόνα, αυτά θα μορφοποιηθούν χωρίς προειδοποίηση, και το προσβλητικό κομμάτι θα αφαιρεθεί. 


β) Επιθέσεις σε άλλους χρήστες, Συντονιστές ή Αdmin, θα αντιμετωπίσουν μηδενική ανεκτικότητα. Συγκεκριμένα, η δυσφήμιση, ο χλευασμός, η επιθετική ειρωνεία και κάθε είδους προσωπικές προσβολές θα διαγράφονται από τις δημοσιεύσεις χωρίς προειδοποίηση, και θα υπάρχει σύσταση προς το άτομο για αποφυγή επανάληψης.


pantdimi ευχαριστω για την συμπαρασταση αλλα τον λογο εχουν οι mods

----------


## lambrosk

Χάνουμε το θέμα ... 
και βγαίνουμε offtopic στο offtopic  ::   ::  
Εδω λέμε βρυκόλακες ΕΝΩΘΕΙΤΕ, όχι ΔΙΑΣΠΑΣΤΕΙΤΕ...

 ::  Σε λίγο θα στείλετε και δικηγόρους, και για να δώσω και το δίκιο του Αλέξη24 απο τον συνονόματο ΑλέξηDVD_GR > Αλέξη DVD_GR ήσουν απότομος... δεν έχει νόημα... 

Αντε βρε παλουκάρια για παίξτε ένα World of Warcraft , να λύσετε όμορφα τις διαφορές σας  ::   ::   ::  ...

Μην δω κανέναν να το συνεχίζει θα αυτοονομαστώ moderator! αποσπασμένος απο τον σύλλογο με την φώτηση του δικτύου...  ::  
May the force be with you...

----------


## papashark

Μου θυμίζει το Πόρος - Γαλατάς

Παλαιότερα, οι Γαλατιώτες ήταν οι παρακατιανοί (καθώτι χωρικοί), ενώ οι Ποριότες ήταν οι high class (καθώτοι ήταν νησιώτες-ναυτικοί, ιδιωκτήτες από τα χωράφια που καλιεργούσαν οι Γατιώτες, κλπ).

Αργότερα με την αύξηση του τουρισμού, η διαφορά μεγάλωσε, και η αποκορύφωση ήταν τα τοπικά ντέρμπυ ποδοσφαίρου, που ουκ ολιγες φορές οι φιλοξενούμενοι οπαδοί πέρναγαν κολυμπόντας το 300μ κανάλι που χωρίζει τον Πόρο από τον Γαλατά.....

Τελικά τα παιδιά άρχισαν να μεγαλώνουν μαζί (βλέπε που δεν είχε ο Γαλατάς λύκειο και ερχόντουσαν στον Πόρο), οι καφετέρειες κοινές, οπότε μέσα στα τελευταία 15 χρόνια οι διαφορές εκμηδενίστηκαν.

Υπάρχουν ακόμα μεγάλες κοινωνικές διαφορές μεταξύ Πόρου-Γαλατά, και τον υπόλοιπων χωριών της Τροιζήνας (όσο απομακρύνεσε, κατεβαίνει το επίπεδο, όχι ότι είναι κανόνας, απομηνάρι άλλων εποχών θα έλεγα), και ενώ παλιά αποκαλούσαν "βλάχους" τους Γαλατιώτες, τώρα αποκαλούν "βλάχους" μέχρι και τους μεθενίτες (για την Τακτικούπολη, το Σκαπέτι και το Damala City, μέχρι ανέκδοτα κυκλοφωρούν).

Και εν τέλη ύστερα από όλα αυτά τα ντέρμπυ-αγώνες κολύμβησεις, οι δύο τοπικές ομάδες Πόρου Γαλατά ενώθηκαν, και απέκτησαν και γήπεδα με χορτάρι  ::

----------


## nantito

> Αντε βρε παλουκάρια για παίξτε ένα World of Warcraft , να λύσετε όμορφα τις διαφορές σας    ...


Παιδιά...

Υπάρχει κανένας που να του περισσεύει καμία prepaid card....; Δε βρίσκω πουθενά!

----------


## racer

Νομήζώ΄ότι πρέπει να επέμβει πλέον η Π.Ε. η έστω οι Λιμενάρχες. Κατ αρχήν είστε εκτός θέματος, δεύτερον γράφετε πρίν τισ 00:00 και τέλος γράφετε ΑΦΟΥ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΚΟΙΜΗΘΕΙ! Έλεος δηλαδή ...

----------


## socrates

ΕΕΕΕΕΕ ΟΧΙ

Αρνούμε να επέμβω και για τοπικές διαμάχες στην ενότητα των βρυκολάκων! ΠΑΕΙ ΠΟΛΥ!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Αυτά τα σταφύλια είναι έπος, έχω φάει σήμερα μόνο 2-3 κιλά στην καθησιά μου + 7 παγωτά mars...
 
...Παω για το παριζάκι τώρα...

----------


## alex-23

καληνυχτα παω για υπνο

----------


## pantdimi

απο τώρα??ρε παιδια ρε παιδια...ουφ τιποτα δεν μου πήρατε!!  ::   ::

----------


## racer

la la la ... back to the tropical manchester  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Αν πάω στις 10 π.μ. και παραγγείλω μπριτζόλα στα κάρβουνα λέτε να μου την πουν ?

----------


## lambrosk

Το τόπικ εδώ πρέπει να λέγεται πλέον:
*φάτε και τα 7 μηνυματα σας γρήγορα πριν ξημερώσει...και αφήστε τους άλλους αναπάντητους*

----------


## alex-23

δεν βλεπω πολυ κοσμο εχει πεσει το τοπικ?? γιατι δεν το προτιματε??

----------


## jungle traveller

Αντε να γραψω και εγω!!!Βαριεμε και ψιλοκρυωνω!!  ::   ::

----------


## nOiz

> δεν βλεπω πολυ κοσμο εχει πεσει το τοπικ?? γιατι δεν το προτιματε??


Επήλθε κορεσμός!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## robotech_

Ας γράψω κι εγώ για πρώτη φόρα στο topic.
Ακόμα και για ένα forum υπάρχει.
Θα πονέσω?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## sotiris

Κανουν οικονομια στα ποστ.....

----------


## racer

Πουλάω 5 ποστς, ενδιαφέρετε κανείς?

----------


## ta03

Εδω τα καλα 7 posts!!! Τρεξτε προλαβετε οσο ειναι ζεστα!!! Σημερα εχουμε αυριο θα ξαναεχουμε!!!

----------


## ta03

Start of #awmn buffer: Sat Jul 23 03:07:37 2005

* Now talking in #awmn
* Topic is 'Athens Wireless Metropolitan Network || http://www.awmn.gr || For a 
smooth & easy start read this : http://www.awmn.gr/quickstart AND For DETAILED 
AWMN analysis READ this: http://ngia.rootforge.org/content/Tutorials/PlugM
eIn/'
* Set by Ad-Hoc on Sun Jan 16 20:34:38
<ta03> allo
<ta03> kaneis edw|?
<ta03> kaneis edw?
<ta03> h koimaste?
<ta03> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<ta03> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<ta03> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<ta03> ksipniste re
<ta03> pote den milate?
<ta03> mia zwh opote mpenw edw kaneis MA KANEIS den milaei
<ta03> oute lalia
<ta03> tipota
<ta03> oute bots na isastan
<ta03> ...h mhpws eiste???
<ta03> e?
<ta03> apanthste?
<ta03> apanthste
<ta03> kala den milate
<ta03> e?
<ta03> den sas ksanamialw kai egw pote
<ta03> den sas ksanamilaw kai egw pote
<ta03> etsi gia na mathete
<ta03> tha mpenw sto irc thac me vlepete 
<ta03> tha pate na mou milisete alla egw tpt
<ta03> den tha sas lew oute leksi!
<ta03> kai tha me parakalate
<ta03> alla egw vraxos
<ta03> mmm
<ta03> grrr
End of #awmn buffer Sat Jul 23 03:07:37 2005

----------


## racer

http://www.ukonline.net/broadband/register.php

to anakoinwsan kata tis 09:30 to proi, kata tis 10:30 to site eixe pesei apo to traffic  ::

----------


## lambrosk

::  Καλημέρες!

----------


## stean_202

> Καλημέρες!



Off topic !!!  ::

----------


## alex-23

ειμαι καμενος αλλα δεν με πειραζει  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

και που 'σαι ακόμα  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> ειμαι καμενος αλλα δεν με πειραζει


Κρεμουλα για τα καψίματα… παίζει και σε σπρέι  ::   ::   ::

----------


## lambrosk

ΞΑΝΑ- καλημέρα!!!  ::

----------


## alex-23

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από alex-23
> 
> ειμαι καμενος αλλα δεν με πειραζει 
> 
> 
> Κρεμουλα για τα καψίματα… παίζει και σε σπρέι



για να το λες εσυ κατι θα ξερεις παραπανω  ::   ::  

εχεις καει και εσυ εεεε???

----------


## jungle traveller

ΕΒΑΛΑΛΑ 6ΜΕΤΡΟ ΕΝΙΑΙΟ ΠΡΑΣΙΝΟΥ ΤΥΠΟΥ!!!!

----------


## nOiz

> ΕΒΑΛΑΛΑ 6ΜΕΤΡΟ ΕΝΙΑΙΟ ΠΡΑΣΙΝΟΥ ΤΥΠΟΥ!!!!


Κοιμήσου χαμένε!  ::

----------


## lambrosk

και ξανά Καλημέρα!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## racer

Καλημέρααααααα

----------


## racer

Μετακόμησα. Στο καινούργιο σπίτι δεν έχω ακόμα Internet (το καλό πράμα αργεί ...). Έχει όμως ο γείτονας!!!! Manchester rulez  ::

----------


## lambrosk

::   ::   ::  Δέχεσαι, επισκέψεις για leeching?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## alex-23

καλημερα  ::

----------


## pantdimi

Καλημέεερααα αwmn!!
Μολις ανακάλυψα οτι έγινα κουτσομούρα από μαριδα!!  ::   ::  
τι ναπω...
δεν εχω λογια να περιγράψω την συγκίνηση μου...
σας ευχαριστώ ολουςσ για την συμπαρασταση και προτρέπω όλες τισ εναπομίναντες μαρίδες να δουλέψουν σκληρά και η αναγνώριση θα έρθει!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## xaotikos

> Μετακόμησα. Στο καινούργιο σπίτι δεν έχω ακόμα Internet (το καλό πράμα αργεί ...). Έχει όμως ο γείτονας!!!! Manchester rulez


Που πήγες ρε τρελέ. Μέχρι Σάββατο θα είμαι στο John Lester Court στο Salford  ::

----------


## Viper

εχω λιωσει να βλεπω ταινιες στην δουλεια μου...πωπω κουραση  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## nOiz

τα λέμεεεε...  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Επ τι γίνεται εδώ????  ::

----------


## racer

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από racer
> 
> Μετακόμησα. Στο καινούργιο σπίτι δεν έχω ακόμα Internet (το καλό πράμα αργεί ...). Έχει όμως ο γείτονας!!!! Manchester rulez 
> 
> 
> Που πήγες ρε τρελέ. Μέχρι Σάββατο θα είμαι στο John Lester Court στο Salford


Δίπλα στο picadilly gardens μένω. Πάρε με τελ αύριο να βγούμε  ::

----------


## sv1gfu

Ξενυχτάμε.

----------


## JS

Αυτοί που έχουν 24ωρη βάρδια μετράνε ; Αν είναι έτσι σας πατάω  ::

----------


## Vcore

Ελα ξενύχτι και άγιος ο θεός...

2 μέρες ειμαι κολλημένος πάνω απο 2 μηχανήματα καινούργια για να τα φτιάξω..... έλεος...


Βλέπω τον κόσμο σε Κώδικα!!

χαχαχα
 ::

----------


## alex-23

να δωσουν θεση οι βρυκολακες  ::

----------


## alsafi

Με λένε alsafi και είμαι αλκοολικός PLZ HELP  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Devilcried

Too drunk too f**k. LoL

----------


## racer

Με λένε racer και είμαι καλά ... χίκ!

----------


## lambrosk

ΡΕ!!!
Ηλία σε λένε και είσαι λιώμα...

----------


## alex-23

καλα ρε Κωστα γιατι τον λες Ηλια αφου Λαμπρο τον λενε  ::  

αυριο δινω για ραδιοερασιτεχνης  ::

----------


## jungle traveller

Αλεξανδρε καλη επιτυχια ρε συ!!!  ::   ::

----------


## racer

Πιός Αλέξανδρος???

----------


## lambrosk

Εδω φωλιά του κούκου , κουκουβάγια ακούει?
Εγώ δεν πρόλαβα , Μάιο , Ιούνιο τώρα...

----------


## jungle traveller

ξερει ποιος αλεξανδρος.Ηλια πως παει η αγγλια???με ποσο πατε στο νετ???εγω στην λαρισα στην εστια εχω ξενερωσει περιμενουν 3 μηνες ενα poe να παρουν για να βαλουν το ap να εχω καλυτερο σημα να μπαινω και νετ σταθερα.

----------


## xaotikos

μπεεεε απο UK. Καιρό είχα να βελάξω εδώ  ::

----------


## racer

m000000000000000

----------


## jungle traveller

oing oing oing!!!ρε γιατι δν κοιμαστε??ειστε αρρωστοι...  ::   ::

----------


## racer

Τι έγινε ρε κοιμησμένοι? ΟΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥ 666, ΟΥΥΥΥΥΥΥ 666!!!

----------


## SpIdr

Ειμαι ο Παναγιωτης και ειμαι καλα  ::  ο Πλουταρχος γαμαει!!!

----------


## lambrosk

aaaaa ποιος με ξύπνησε????  ::   ::

----------


## racer

pifff...amateurs ...

----------


## tripkaos

ελα αλεκο!!!!!! νωρις ειναι ακομα...  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Για να ξυπνάμε και να βγαίνουμε για φαί σιγά σιγά ,

σήμερα σκέφτομαι να τσιμπίσω ένα φιλετάκι λαιμουδάκι με 0 ρέζους αρνητικό...  ::

----------


## SpIdr

Αυτο ειναι καψιμο!!!!! ΟοοΟολε...

----------


## alex-23

πολυ κρυο εχει εξω 9 βαθμους αντε να βρω κουβερτες

----------


## argi

Τελειώνετε με τα Links γιατί σιγά σιγά οι ταρατσάδα θα είναι όλο και πιο δύσκολη...  ::   ::  

Οταν το κρύο πεφτει, παγώνουνε τα τρια...
είμαστε μαζί σου, alex-23...

@rg!

----------


## nOiz

Κρύο...Μας θέρισε. Αν είναι έτσι ο Οκτώβρης πως θα είναι ο Ιανουάριος?...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## vegos

> Κρύο...Μας θέρισε. Αν είναι έτσι ο Οκτώβρης πως θα είναι ο Ιανουάριος?...


Μάλλον έτσι:



 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## racer

Έλα με τα off-topic...

----------


## lambrosk

Εμ δεν καταλαβαινουν και ερχονται εδω για Off-topic....
 ::

----------


## alex-23

το ονομα σου ειναι ShinyDemon εκτος αν μας λες ψεματα

----------


## argi

Ma καλά είναι δυνατόν μια ταινία σαν το "The cook, the thief, his wife and her lover" του Greenaway να την βαζουν 3:30-6:00... χαθηκε μια πιο λογική ώρα... Θα μας τραλλανουν τα καναλια...

----------


## nOiz

Είδα το The Life Of Brian, δεν είχε και τόσο γέλιο όσο μου έλεγαν πάντως... Βέβαια σε μερικές σκηνές είχα πεθάνει αλλά σε γενικές γραμμές όχι και τόσο.

Anyway, καλημέρα σε όλους!  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Αντε απο εκεί βρε παλιο - μαιμούδες CHIQITA...  ::

----------


## sotiris

> Αντε απο εκεί βρε παλιο - μαιμούδες CHIQITA...


Απο τωρα? βουχααχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## viper7gr

Δεν κοιμομαστε ρε εχουμε κ δουλειες

----------


## elkos

> Ma καλά είναι δυνατόν μια ταινία σαν το "The cook, the thief, his wife and her lover" του Greenaway να την βαζουν 3:30-6:00... χαθηκε μια πιο λογική ώρα... Θα μας τραλλανουν τα καναλια...


καλή ταινία με καλή μουσική αλήθεια έχεις ιδέα τι έπεζε στις σκηνές (κόκκινες) μέσα στο εστιατόριο??? πολύ γνωστό κομμάτι

----------


## robotech_

Ουυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυύ!

Ού.


 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## elkos

ρομπο τι έπαθές???

----------


## racer

piff....

----------


## argi

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από argi
> 
> Ma καλά είναι δυνατόν μια ταινία σαν το "The cook, the thief, his wife and her lover" του Greenaway να την βαζουν 3:30-6:00... χαθηκε μια πιο λογική ώρα... Θα μας τραλλανουν τα καναλια...
> 
> 
> καλή ταινία με καλή μουσική αλήθεια έχεις ιδέα τι έπεζε στις σκηνές (κόκκινες) μέσα στο εστιατόριο??? πολύ γνωστό κομμάτι


Μιchael Nyman... Αυτός που έγραψε την μουσική στα "Μαθήματα Πιάνου"... Επίσης παλαιότερα ήταν το χαλί σε μια διαφήμιση για κάποιο ποτό ή κάτι τέτοιο.... για αυτό είναι πιθανόν να σου έχει μεινει...

@rg!

----------


## sotiris

Σαν το martini με το πλεκτο, εχει καιρο να βγει διαφημιση.....

----------


## templar

...

----------


## Sam_GR

::  ..............

----------


## nOiz

Καλημέρα, στην Αθήνα το βράδυ γίνεται πανικός {στα εξάρχεια και στην πλάκα συγκεκριμένα}  ::

----------


## elkos

> Καλημέρα, στην Αθήνα το βράδυ γίνεται πανικός {στα εξάρχεια και στην πλάκα συγκεκριμένα}


είμαι δουλεία μη με κάνεις να αφήσω τα αρρωστάκια μου και να κατέβω πλάκα  ::   ::   ::

----------


## elkos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από elkos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από argi
> 
> ...


thanx Αργύρη

----------


## lambrosk

Καλημέρες είπαμε... ??? χεχεχε  ::

----------


## socrates

> Καλημέρες είπαμε... ??? χεχεχε


Ωχ ωχ ωχ!!!! Δεν τολμώ ούτε να ρωτήσω  ::   ::   ::

----------


## lambrosk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από lambrosk
> 
> Καλημέρες είπαμε... ??? χεχεχε 
> 
> 
> Ωχ ωχ ωχ!!!! Δεν τολμώ ούτε να ρωτήσω


  ::   ::   ::  
 ::   ::   ::  
 ::   ::   ::  
 ::

----------


## racer

> Καλημέρα, στην Αθήνα το βράδυ γίνεται πανικός {στα εξάρχεια και στην πλάκα συγκεκριμένα}


Γιατι??

----------


## templar

...

----------


## templar

...

----------


## racer

Πάμε για ύπνο γρήγορα, ξημερώνει!!!!

----------


## alex-23

αυριο δουλεια 
αλλα γιατι πρεπει να δουλευουμε??

----------


## nOiz

> Επειδή κυκλοφορεί ο noiz


Αστειάτορα Διονύση!!!  ::   ::  
Όχι απλά έχει πολύ κόσμο ακόμα έξω τα βράδια σχεδόν όπως το καλοκαίρι! Καλημέρα*....*

----------


## lambrosk

Σήμερα έχει δουλειά μέχρι πρωίας....
...Ατιμες γυναικες για σας καθαρίζω το σπίτι....  ::   ::

----------


## lambrosk

Πωπω βρηκα και κάτι παλαιολιθικά κομμάτια...Θα βαλω μουσιακές φωτό αύριο εξοπλισμου Η/Υ των τελευταίων 3ιων δεκαετιών....

----------


## racer

> Σήμερα έχει δουλειά μέχρι πρωίας....
> ...Ατιμες γυναικες για σας καθαρίζω το σπίτι....


και σε χάλασε ε???

----------


## nOiz

Καλημέρα, μόλις είδα το batman begins, καλή ταινιούλα...

----------


## koki

114 σελίδες!!!????!!!

----------


## nOiz

> 114 σελίδες!!!????!!!


χαλαρά!  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Πω πω σήμερα αισίως τελείωσαν οι βασικές δουλειές για το lan σπίτι μου.
2 pc στο δωμάτιο, 1 στου αδερφού, 1 dreambox στο σαλόνι, 1 dsl, 1 ταρατσό-pc μέσα σε ντουλάπι παρέα με 1 linksys. Άντε να πιάσουμε κανένα δορυφόρο, να στήσουμε ένα AP και να βγάλουμε ακόμα ένα link και είμαστε JEEEETTT!!!

----------


## alex-23

ωραιος!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nOiz

Καλημέρα again...

----------


## racer

Meraaa

----------


## nicolouris

Ηλια μου φαινεται βαζεις ξυπνητηρι!!!!!!!  ::   ::

----------


## racer

Όχι  :: 

Έχω να κοιμιθώ σωστά πάνω απο εβδομάδα  ::

----------


## lambrosk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από lambrosk
> 
> Σήμερα έχει δουλειά μέχρι πρωίας....
> ...Ατιμες γυναικες για σας καθαρίζω το σπίτι....  
> 
> 
> και σε χάλασε ε???


Οχι και Ναι....

Σήμερα Πέμπτη και αύριο Παρασκευή....

Οι δικαστική μου αγώνες δικαιώνονται και με πέρνουν για συμβιβασμούς...

Πολύ χαίρομαι όταν ακολουθάς τον ακέραιο χαρακτήρα σου και έχεις συμπόνια την υπομονή την αίσθηση που πέρνεις τελικά....  ::   ::

----------


## alex-23

παλι εδω

----------


## nicolouris

Τι έγινε ρε Λάμπρο, τι λένε τα λαμόγια? Βγάζεις άκρη?Χαρας το κουράγιο σου,εγώ πάντως δεν θα είχα την υπομονή να τα κάνω!!  ::

----------


## nOiz

> Έχω να κοιμιθώ σωστά πάνω απο εβδομάδα


Εγώ γύρω στους 2 μήνες...  ::

----------


## jimis

Ούτε εμένα με πάει ο ύπνος...

----------


## xaotikos

Μωρε τι μας λέτε...  ::

----------


## SpIdr

παιζει κανεις starcraft ?
ο καθενας με τον πονο του...
ααα και τον χαβα του...

----------


## lambrosk

> Τι έγινε ρε Λάμπρο, τι λένε τα λαμόγια? Βγάζεις άκρη?Χαρας το κουράγιο σου,εγώ πάντως δεν θα είχα την υπομονή να τα κάνω!!


Τώρα αφου με επίσημα έγραφα τους αποδεικνύω και τους κάνω ρόμπα σε πολλούς επίσημους φορείς με διάφορα που μέχρι τώρα δήθεν αγνοούσαν (ποιος? μια ολοκληρη ελληνική αντιπροσωπία με νομικό τμήμα 10 ατόμων) , τώρα το παίζουν, "ότι θέλετε" αλλά παράλληλα παίζει και το ποινικό που δεν έχει συμβιβασμούς, αλλά πέρνει κεφάλια... 

 ::

----------


## tripkaos

ειναι νωρις ακομα αλλα ας κανω ενα ποστ  ::

----------


## lambrosk

είναι νωρίς όντως...

----------


## xaotikos

Όντως

----------


## lambrosk

αλλά πολύ νωρίς ακόμα...

----------


## SpIdr

ποιος κοιμαται τετοια ωρα βαριεμαι...

----------


## templar

...

----------


## templar

...

----------


## messinianet

Μια καλημέρα είν' αυτή...

 ::

----------


## xaotikos

Πες την κιας πέσει χάμω  ::

----------


## dweller

ακομα ενα καλημερα απο μενα...
μετα απο λιγα ρακομελλα + ταρατσαδα καπακι  ::

----------


## andreas

μερααααααααα!!!!

----------


## lambrosk

Ρε παιδιά με αναγκάζετε και βγαίνω Off topic...  ::  

Εδω το τόπικ είναι για να γράφουμε μεταμεσονύκτιες ώρες - βρυκολάκων,

...έτσι ξεφτιλιζουμε και δεν σεβόμαστε το τόπικ...  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  χαχαχαχα

...πες τα ρε Ηλία...

----------


## racer

ΕΛΑ ΜΕ ΤΑ OFF-TOPIC ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ!!!

----------


## lambrosk

Εμ τους τα λέω αλλά δεν ακούνε....

Κανονικά τα ποστ εδώ πρέπει να παραμείνουν ατόφια απο 00.00 έως 06.55 εεΕ?


Κυριε πρόεδρε έχετε τίποτα να προσθέσετε?

----------


## elkos

δεν γίνεται να αυτοματοποιηθεί αυτό μέσω php?

----------


## trendy

Η ώρα των posts πρέπει να είναι σύμφωνη με την ανατολή και τη δύση του ηλίου της εκάστοτε περιόδου. Είναι γνωστό άλλωστε ότι οι βρυκόλακες δεν μπορούν το φως του ηλίου  ::  
(άσχετα με τις μπούρδες που λένε στην ταινία "μοντέρνοι βρυκόλακες"  ::  )

----------


## JS

Μα καλά, ΓΙΑΤΙ ΠΙΝΕΤΕ ρακόμελα ???????
ΗΜΑΡΤΟΝ και ΕΛΕΟΣ απο πάνω.
Η ρακή φτιάχτηκε για άντρες και πίνεται ΣΚΕΤΗ (με κανα ξηρό καρπό επιτρέπεται). Ούτε με μέλι, ούτε εντριβές ,ούτε για την χώνεψη...

Ουφ...τα 'πα και ξεθύμανα.  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 
Καλή (ξε)νύχτα να έχουμε  ::

----------


## nOiz

> Η ρακή φτιάχτηκε για άντρες και πίνεται ΣΚΕΤΗ (με κανα ξηρό καρπό επιτρέπεται). Ούτε με μέλι, ούτε εντριβές ,ούτε για την χώνεψη...


Ρακόμελλο rulz!  ::

----------


## trendy

> Η ρακή φτιάχτηκε για άντρες και πίνεται ΣΚΕΤΗ (με κανα ξηρό καρπό επιτρέπεται). Ούτε με μέλι, ούτε εντριβές ,ούτε για την χώνεψη...


Και να μην ξεχνάμε ότι αν δεν παίρνει φωτιά πάνω στο τραπέζι, δεν είναι καλή!  ::

----------


## alsafi

Εγώ πάλι πιστεύω ότι η ρακή είναι για να πέφτεις ποιο γρήγορα για ύπνο και για τον πονόδοντο  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## xaotikos

ΤΣΙΠΟΥΡΟ *με*  γλυκάνισο rulez!!!!
 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## JS

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JS
> 
> Η ρακή φτιάχτηκε για άντρες και πίνεται ΣΚΕΤΗ (με κανα ξηρό καρπό επιτρέπεται). Ούτε με μέλι, ούτε εντριβές ,ούτε για την χώνεψη... 
> 
> 
> Και να μην ξεχνάμε ότι αν δεν παίρνει φωτιά πάνω στο τραπέζι, δεν είναι καλή!


Εννοείται...οι άλλες είναι λικεράκια για τους άρρωστους  ::  
Με σειρά προτίμησης...
1) Μουρνιδιά (πολύ αλκοόλ αλλα απίστευτα όμορφη...δυστυχώς δεν βρίσκω πλέον) 
2) Πρωτοράκι (μόνο για αλκοολικούς ! )
3) Τσικουδιά/Ρακή
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## alex-23

καλα παμε

----------


## papashark

Καμένα....

Πάω να κοιμηθώ  ::

----------


## elkos

*Good Knight Papa*

----------


## nOiz

/ame np Pink Floyd - Hey You

Pink Floyd rulz... gnite...

----------


## nOiz

koki τράβα κοιμήσου ρε και φτιάξε και το γαμωσπρόξυ να μη μου λέει connection refused  :: 
Εγώ πρέπει να κοιτάξω αύριο σηκώσω το AP γιατί θα με φάει ο Νίκος!!!  ::  ένα ταπεράκι για το d-link κανείς??  ::   ::

----------


## lambrosk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από trendy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JS
> 
> ...


JS +++ 

σύντεκνε έχω πρωτοράκι , πέρνα να πιουμε μιαν ουλιά....  ::

----------


## alex-23

αφηστε τα ποτα και βγαλτε κανενα λινκ

----------


## racer

The primary target is to produce a function that shall give a unique enough 8-bit output given a 48-bit input. Given the fact that the 8-bit output can take values ranging from 0…255 and the fact that there are 2^48 unique inputs (= 281474976710656), we assume that the collision ratio must be smaller than 1 in every 2^40 (= 1099511627776) hashes. 


Wish me luck  ::

----------


## racer

Σημειώσεις:

1. Είναι από το σπίτι μου με σώβρακο και φραπέ
2. Περίμενα 2 μήνες γιατί είχε πρόβλημα και η BT το "έφτιαχνε"
3. Έχει £29.99/month
4. Δεν είναι aDSL2+
5. Σήμερα ανακοινώσανε ότι πλέον είναι available και τα 22mbit με aDSL2+
6. Αύριο το παραγγέλνω  ::

----------


## mojiro

> αφηστε τα ποτα και βγαλτε κανενα λινκ



αφηστε τις ταρατσες και πιαστε κανα μικροφωνο....

δε κοιμαμαι τωρα πιατα βρααααααααααααααδιααααα  ::

----------


## tripkaos

και γω δεν κοιμαμαι τωρα πια τα βραδυα μονο την μερα ολημερα

----------


## nOiz

καλημέρα. ΔΗΛΩΣΗ: το DOTA είναι μάπα.  ::   ::

----------


## SpIdr

επειδη εχανες συνεχεια  ::  το λες αυτο  ::

----------


## nicolouris

Kαλημέρα.....................!!!!!!!

----------


## Evilakos

> Kαλημέρα.....................!!!!!!!


Καληνύχταααααααααα............!!!!!!!!!!!  ::  
Αν και δεν θα πέσω απο τωρα για ύπνο........  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Είπα να πώ μια καλημέρα!!!

----------


## JS

> Είπα να πώ μια καλημέρα!!!


Την επόμενη φορά θέλω μουρνιδιά (σπιτική). Σιγά μην την βγάλεις με πρωτοράκι φτηνιάρη...


Καλή αρχή (του βραδιού). Με βλέπω πάλι να ξενυχτάω.
Άσε που αύριο απολύομαι  ::

----------


## sotiris

Αντε κολοψαρο, τελειωσες και εσυ....

----------


## papashark

Τι, σε είχαν πάρει φαντάρο τόσο καιρό και δεν το είχαμε πάρει χαμπάρι ?

----------


## Pater_Familias

Νομίζω πως όταν θα απολυθεί αύριο θα βγει κουρεμένος σαν ψάρακλας. Και θα είναι ψάρι στην πολιτική του ζωή από δω και μπρος.

----------


## alex-23

ελα για ακομα μια φορα ειμαι βρυκολακας

----------


## lambrosk

To αψέντι το ξέρεις? λοιπόν ευχαρίστως να βρεθουμε να τσα πούμε να μας πεις και απο κοντά φίλτατε τζους πως τα περασες στα στρατά τόσο καιρό, αλλά πλέον απο την σκοπιά του πολίτη....

Δεν θα σε πειράζει εγω σε άσχετο θέμα σήμερα να δηλώνω:

αχ η αλήθεια σου σαν ψέμα να είναι αληθινή...

----------


## xaotikos

jous κανόνισες να μου κρατήσουνε ζεστή τη θέση μέχρι το Φεβρουάριο?  ::   ::

----------


## racer

@xaotikos:

Alrite kidda. Tis going off round r kids. Al feller bin sortin scran. Gonna be sound and safe, sit off!In any'ther case,will make m think dat u r turnin a piss up 4 a bit of arse,mate!Cya in a biy la.

----------


## xaotikos

racer  ::  
Γμτ αυτό το lost είναι κόλημα τελικά.

btw κανένα site για φθηνά εισητήρια για Washington εκτός του http://www.lastminute.com? (από UK)

----------


## racer

Τι είπαμε οτι παρέχει το AWMN σε σχέση με την aDSL??

----------


## JS

> Νομίζω πως όταν θα απολυθεί αύριο θα βγει κουρεμένος σαν ψάρακλας. Και θα είναι ψάρι στην πολιτική του ζωή από δω και μπρος.



Ρε ανίδεοι...
1) Οι σχέσεις μου με το ναυτικό δεν ξεκίνησαν ούτε τελειώνουν με την θητεία μου  :: 
2) Όσο ήμουν ναύτης κουρευόμουν πιο αραιά απ' ότι πριν  ::   ::   ::  
3) Για να δείτε πόσο υπεράνω είμαι , δεν πήρα το χαρτί την παρασκευή που απολύθηκα αλλά απο βδομάδα  ::   ::   ::  

Αυτά περί ψαρίλας λοιπόν αλλού  :: 

@xaotikos
άντε μπες και εσύ να δεις την γλύκα (=δημοσιουπαλληλίκι)

----------


## wiresounds

> Ρε ανίδεοι...
> 1) Οι σχέσεις μου με το ναυτικό δεν ξεκίνησαν ούτε τελειώνουν με την θητεία μου 
> 2) Όσο ήμουν ναύτης κουρευόμουν πιο αραιά απ' ότι πριν    
> 3) Για να δείτε πόσο υπεράνω είμαι , δεν πήρα το χαρτί την παρασκευή που απολύθηκα αλλά απο βδομάδα    
> 
> Αυτά περί ψαρίλας λοιπόν αλλού


Σε υποβρύχιο γεννήθηκε  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Aoyyyyyyyyyyyy......

Aoyyyyyyyyyyy......

Να ρίξεις μαύρη πέτρα και να φύγεις για πάντα , αλλά να πας που? κοντερ 230! πατάς γκαζώνεις! και στην στροφή μετανοιώνεις... στο πρώτο μπαρ θα γίνεις στουπί! Μόλις ξημερώσει θα χουν όλα τελειώσει... και θα μου πεις για , ξέρεις το έιδα ξανα.... απο την άλλη... με καθαρό το κεφάλι, το όνειρο ζητάει πολλά!...

----------


## JS

Εγώ σήμερα δεν αντέχω άλλο....ήπια πολύ αίμα τις προηγούμενες μέρες και θα πάω για ύπνο νωρίς  ::

----------


## alex-23

καλα κανεις μην παθεις και τιποτα  ::

----------


## wiresounds

Στα τσακίδια  ::

----------


## sotiris

Ναι το παιδι, κουραστηκε απο την βασανιστικη του θητεια και τωρα θελει να κοιμηθει λιγο να ερθει στα ισα του  ::

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Ναι το παιδι, κουραστηκε απο την βασανιστικη του θητεια και τωρα θελει να κοιμηθει λιγο να ερθει στα ισα του


Μπαα. Θα κουράστηκε μετά από μία καθημερινή μέρα δουλειάς στην πραγματική ζωή και δεν αντέχει.  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## templar

...

----------


## sotiris

Καλημερα, καλημερα...

----------


## papashark

καληνύχτα, καληνύχτα  ::

----------


## Papatrexas

Η μέρα φεύγει, το Johnnie Walker έρχεται.
Η μέρα έρχεται, το Johnnie Walker φεύγει..  ::  Μπουιεεεε vomit...

----------


## nOiz

Καλημέρα όλη μέρα.  ::

----------


## tripkaos

ακομα νυχτα ειναι που την ειδατε την καλημερα?  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tripkaos

τωρα μπορουμε να πουμε καλημερα!!!  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Καληνύχτα...

----------


## nOiz

> Καληνύχτα...


Κ*a*ψιμο ε?  ::   ::

----------


## elkos

we dont need no water...

----------


## nOiz

Τελικά το DOTA είναι κάψιμο...  :: 
Δεν είναι και τόσο μάπα αν αρχίσεις να το μαθαίνεις, αλλά αν πάρεις μάπα χαρακτήρα την πάτησες!  ::

----------


## alex-23

λεω να παω για υπνο (πολλη κουραση)

----------


## nOiz

> λεω να παω για υπνο (πολλη κουραση)


Αν κοιμηθείς τέτοια ώρα θα ξυπνήσεις στις 15.00!

----------


## SpIdr

hello καλημερα μολις κερδισα στο dota δεν λεω ποιον.... το username του αρχιζει απο A και τελειωνει σε ngelCry  ::

----------


## alex-23

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από alex-23
> 
> λεω να παω για υπνο (πολλη κουραση)
> 
> 
> Αν κοιμηθείς τέτοια ώρα θα ξυπνήσεις στις 15.00!


τελικα δικιο ειχες 15 00 ξυπνησα και τωρα θα πεσω για υπνο
οποτε ξερεις αυριο παλι κατα τις 15 00 θα ξυπνησω  ::   ::

----------


## elkos

[quote=alex-23]


> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από "alex-23":610d6
> 
> λεω να παω για υπνο (πολλη κουραση)
> 
> 
> Αν κοιμηθείς τέτοια ώρα θα ξυπνήσεις στις 15.00!


τελικα δικιο ειχες 15 00 ξυπνησα και τωρα θα πεσω για υπνο
οποτε ξερεις αυριο παλι κατα τις 15 00 θα ξυπνησω  ::   :: [/quote:610d6]

και νωρίς είναι  ::

----------


## racer

Έχω κοιμηθεί 3 ώρες απο τις τελευταίες 36 ...

----------


## alex-23

εεε παω για υπνο αυτη η comdex μας εχει πεθανει

----------


## Papatrexas

Ο ήλιος βγαίνει σε λίγες ώρες, και αν συνεχίσω την αφαίμαξη του διαδικτύου μέχρι την ανατολή του Ηλίου τα έχω λιώωωωωσει.

Σας καληνυκτώ κοινοί θνητοί! Φτηνά τη γλιτώσατε και απόψε...

Πάω να ξεραθώ στο κασελάκι μου....

Άντε βαμπίρια μου να μην βγαίνουμε και εκτός topic!

----------


## nOiz

> Έχω κοιμηθεί 3 ώρες απο τις τελευταίες 36 ...


Θα κοιμηθείς μια και καλή μου φαίνεται έτσι που το πας!  ::

----------


## tripkaos

ξημερωνει που να κρυφτω μα δεν αντεχω δεν αντεχω αλλο φως!!!

----------


## andreas

ετσι  ::

----------


## racer

typedef struct bit {unsigned int one:1;} a_bit;

----------


## racer

Πήγα στο Apple Store στο Manchester και πήρα αυτό:

----------


## lambrosk

καιρός ήτανε... ήσουν ξενυχτισμένος εεε? γαι να πήρες τον σωστο δρόμο...  ::   ::

----------


## racer

Εεεεεε...πλάκα έκανα, ονειρευόμουνα βασικά...ένα mightly mouse πήρα ο φτωχούλης...  ::

----------


## socrates

> Εεεεεε...πλάκα έκανα, ονειρευόμουνα βασικά...ένα mightly mouse πήρα ο φτωχούλης...


ΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΑΧΑ 'ξέχασες' να το βάλεις σε κύκλο!!!  ::

----------


## nOiz

```
[04:03:06] <goldendragonipaq> eytyxos exo anaxoma tin kori mou stin mesi
[04:03:32] <goldendragonipaq> krebatoperipeteies
[04:03:43] <nOiz> lol
[04:03:51] <nOiz> tora milas apo to krevati diladi?
[04:04:14] <goldendragonipaq> kato apo to paploma
[04:04:21] <nOiz> lOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
[04:04:22] <[-HubLink-]> <mparmpas> kalhnyxta
[04:04:24] <nOiz> kratao log
[04:04:31] <goldendragonipaq> xlida
[04:04:36] <goldendragonipaq> xixixi
```

LoL!!!  ::   ::

----------


## lambrosk

σήμερα δεν είμαι καλά.....  ::

----------


## alex-23

ο καιρος ειναι χαλια  ::

----------


## racer

και το compression δεν δουλεύει ...

----------


## socrates

...και μόλις ξύπνησα και πρέπει να πάω δουλειά!

----------


## racer

αμάν πια με αυτά τα off-topic ...

----------


## DVD_GR

κατσε να σας καψω στο offtopic...καταρχην καλημερες!..να σας καλεσω στο http://www.octech.gr/forum σαν φιλικο φορουμ κ στημενο απο καμμενους (γκουχ γκουχ) δεν λεω κ δεν δειχνω κανεναν!!αντε ελατε να μαθετε τιποτα για overclocking!!
ασχετο 2:οι λινκιν παρκ μαμανε ειναι απιστευτοι!!
ασχετο 3:ελληνικο ποδοσφαιρο rulezz,ο παναθηναικος κολλαει την αρρωστια του ολυμπιακου,η αεκ δεν εκανε καν τον κοπο να μπει σε ομιλους!!!
ασχετο 4:ολοι ομως λενε το ελληνικο ποδοσφαιρο παει μπροστα!!(με καρφωμενη την οπισθεν)
ακυρο τελειως 5:φτιαξετε το λινκ του noiz γιατι εχει πεσει η ψυχολογια του...
ακυρο 6:alasondro θα με πηδη.... στην δουλεια πρεπει να τους δωσω το php!!

PS:βαρεθηκα να πεταω το ενα ασχετο μετα απο το αλλο παω για υπνο!!

----------


## nOiz

> ακυρο τελειως 5:φτιαξετε το λινκ του noiz γιατι εχει πεσει η ψυχολογια του...


Πες τα χρυσόστομε!  ::   ::

----------


## drf

άσχετο.. έχει κανείς xbox να του πω μια απορία;  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Πρέπει οι off topic να μαστιγώνονται....  ::

----------


## JS

Εγω θα πρότεινα να κλειδώνεται το τόπικ με το πρώτο φως της ημέρας και να ανοίγει πάλι μετά την δύση.
Για την θέση αυτή θεωρώ κατάλληλο moderator τον Β52 (να κάνει κάτι και αυτός ο άχρηστος  ::  ) η τον Pater_Familias (να εκτονώνεται λίγο, αν και υπάρχει ο φόβος να κάνει splits).
Τί λέτε ;

----------


## Vigor

Κατασκευές αύριο...Ώρα για νάνι  ::

----------


## lambrosk

> Εγω θα πρότεινα να κλειδώνεται το τόπικ με το πρώτο φως της ημέρας και να ανοίγει πάλι μετά την δύση.
> Για την θέση αυτή θεωρώ κατάλληλο moderator τον Β52 (να κάνει κάτι και αυτός ο άχρηστος  ) η τον Pater_Familias (να εκτονώνεται λίγο, αν και υπάρχει ο φόβος να κάνει splits).
> Τί λέτε ;


Συμφωνώ , φίλε τζους...  ::

----------


## sotiris

Τα βαμπιρια κοιμηθηκαν νωρις σημερα?

----------


## racer

Yawwwwn....μόλις ξύπνησα ::

----------


## DVD_GR

ακομα ξυπνιος and going...αν και μαλακια που ξημερωσε παω να κοιμηθω δεν λεει!

----------


## SpIdr

όταν είναι έξη παρά 5 και πας για ύπνο τι λες καληνύχτα ή καλημέρα  ::

----------


## racer

> όταν είναι έξη παρά 5 και πας για ύπνο τι λες καληνύχτα ή καλημέρα


Το έχω μελετήσει!!! Μετά απο πολύωρο προβληματισμό κατέληξα στο οτι πρέπει να λές "καλόν ύπνο"  ::

----------


## alex-23

που ειστε ρε βρυκολακες????

----------


## lambrosk

Ποιος με ξύπνησε?  ::

----------


## racer

Εγώ την είδα daywalker ... πάω για ύπνο ...

----------


## dalton

τωρα ξυπναμε σιγα σιγα  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## JS

Λες να κερδίσω σήμερα ;
Μόλις γύρισα απο το Λούφα και Παραλλαγή 2.
Καταπληκτική ταινία αλλά όποτε η Καγιά μίλαγε χαλούσε το έργο.  ::

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Εγω θα πρότεινα να κλειδώνεται το τόπικ με το πρώτο φως της ημέρας και να ανοίγει πάλι μετά την δύση.
> Για την θέση αυτή θεωρώ κατάλληλο moderator τον Β52 (να κάνει κάτι και αυτός ο άχρηστος  ) *η τον Pater_Familias (να εκτονώνεται λίγο, αν και υπάρχει ο φόβος να κάνει splits).*
> Τί λέτε ;


Τι σου είναι η ζωή.  ::  Κάνεις τη δουλειά σου ξενυχτώντας για αυτήν και όμως ο πρώτος που γνώρησες από το awmn σου τη λέει και όλας!!! Και φροντίζει να σου βγάλει το όνομα.  ::   ::   ::  
Άντε μικράαα. Ώρα για ύπνο γιατί βγήκε ο μπαμπούλας.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## templar

...

----------


## dalton

> Λες να κερδίσω σήμερα ;
> Μόλις γύρισα απο το Λούφα και Παραλλαγή 2.
> Καταπληκτική ταινία αλλά όποτε η Καγιά μίλαγε χαλούσε το έργο.


τωρα γυρισα και εγω απο λουφα και παραλλαγη εμενα δεν με ενθουσιασαι και τοσο περιμενα πολυ περισσοτερα, μονο 4-5 ατακες αξιζανε στο εργο,

----------


## zafevolution

Η ώρα στον επόμενο τόνο θα είναι
5 και 49 και 30 δευτερολεπτα beeeep!

Καλημέρα για εσάς καληνύχτα για εμάς  ::   ::

----------


## alex-23

εδω και σημερα  ::

----------


## papashark

> εδω και σημερα


Eγώ μόλις κατέβηκα από ταράτσα

Νέο λινκ σήμερα  ::  


Και ετοιμάζω και άλλο ένα.

Πλάκα πλάκα θα βρεθώ με 8 λινκ σπίτι μου σε λίγο  ::

----------


## SpIdr

μολις χτυπησε το ξυπνητηρι για ποιον  ::  εγω παντως δεν κοιμηθηκα  ::  ξεχασα φτουυυυυυ  ::  αυριο τωρα Goodμερα Everyβοδυ  ::

----------


## nOiz

Καλημέρα, πονάει ο λαιμός μου..  ::   ::   ::

----------


## templar

...

----------


## sotiris

Είσαι νυκτερίδας και εσύ Σταυροφόρε...

άντε να γίνουμε πολλοί να τους πιούμε το αίμα.  ::  

Καλημέρα βαμπίρια!!!

----------


## drf

τι παθαίνει κανείς εάν δε μπορεί να κάνει compile ένα kernel!  ::

----------


## mojiro

gadget για την αυπνοια

----------


## nOiz

Καλημέρα μόλις γύρισα σπίτι, μου πέρασε ο λαιμός.  ::   ::

----------


## zafevolution

> gadget για την αυπνοια


καλή φάση.. αλλα εμένα δεν μου έκανε τπτ..
αντε καληνύχτα τώρα..  ::

----------


## fotos

Καληνύχτα γιατί έχουμε και ταξίδι αύριο (να δω πως θα ξυπνήσω...)

----------


## alex-23

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=13974&start=120

5 το πρωι εβαζα λαμπακια

----------


## templar

...

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Καλημέρα  ::

----------


## lambrosk

ψιτ....  ::  μυρίζουν γιορτές σιγά σιγά....

----------


## lambrosk

μπα δεν ακούτε...

ποιος θα φτιαξει τους κουραμπιέδες ?

να φτιάξω εγώ τα μελομακάρονα...???  ::

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

εδώ είμαστε και ακούμε!

----------


## templar

Καλημέρα σε όλους και καλά Χριστούγεννα!!!

----------


## lambrosk

Αντε να πάμε για ύπνο σιγά σιγά ,
γαμω-καλώδια μου φάγαν πόση ώρα αλλά έγινε γαμώ τις δουλειές!  ::

----------


## alex-23

καληνυχτα βρυκολακες

----------


## pouran24

καλημέρα και χρόνια πολλα..
καλή φάση το diablo παιδια.. να το βάλετε.. :-p
eeeetsi

----------


## SteveA4

τι γινετε εδω?

τι ειναι εδω?

----------


## socrates

> τι γινετε εδω?
> 
> τι ειναι εδω?


σσσσσσ! μην μας ακούσουν και ξυπνήσουν...

γενικα εδώ πρέπει να γράφουν μόνο οι ξενύχτηδες γιατί διαφορετικά είσαι off-topic (δες τις ώρες που ποστάρουν)  ::

----------


## templar

...

----------


## JS

Τί σχέση έχουν οι βρυκόλακες με τους νόμους βρε ;
Εκτός και αν ετοιμάζεται κανένας νόμος για απαγόρευση νοθείας στο αίμα  ::

----------


## templar

...

----------


## JS

Πςςςςς αν και βράδυ με διαφώτησες  ::   ::   ::

----------


## templar

...

----------


## Montechristos

Όσο περνάει η ώρα τόσο πιο πετυχημένα ακούγονται
 ::   ::

----------


## Montechristos

Πάντως για σήμερα πρέπει να έιμαι ο τελευταίος των Ξενύχτηδων

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

κι ομως εγω θα ειμαι ο τελευταιος  ::

----------


## alex-23

και εγω ο πρωτος για σημερα

----------


## racer

2os ...

----------


## sotiris

3os

----------


## nOiz

φτου ξελεφτερία!  ::

----------


## papashark

έλα θα κάνω εγώ αμπάριζα  ::

----------


## Montechristos

Καλά GOLDEN σήμερα σου την είπα άγρια. Χτές μου έπαιξες τσατσια. Αλλά σήμερα κατάφερα να είμαι ο τελευταίος.  ::   ::   ::  
Άντε πάω να κοιμηθώ γιατί δέν την παλεύω άλλο. Καληνύχτα σε όλο το AWMN

----------


## nOiz

σιγά μην είσαι ο τελευταίος.  ::

----------


## lambrosk

1869...
 ::  
και η ώρα είναι 01.58 πολύ νωρίς ακόμα, 

υπάρχουν πολλοί επίδοξοι σήμερα φανταζομαι...

----------


## alex-23

φυσικα !!!!

----------


## racer

amatures...

----------


## jungle traveller

Κοιμηθηκατε???

----------


## xaotikos

> Κοιμηθηκατε???


αστειάκια  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Montechristos

Άντε ρε, νωρίς είναι ακόμα. Περίμενε να βραδυάσει πρώτα  ::   ::

----------


## xaotikos

Συνάδελφε, βγήκε φως η ακόμα? Εδώ στα αμπάρια δεν φαίνεται τίποτα  ::

----------


## racer

Let's see now...who is the real vampire???

----------


## mojiro

oeo

----------


## lambrosk

eoe

----------


## nicolouris

Αντε καλή χρονιά!!
Σίγουρα είμαι ο τελευταίος σήμερα...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## templar

...

----------


## nOiz

έχει να περάσει κόσμος ακόμααα!  ::  
Καλή χρονιά!  ::

----------


## racer

Happy new year ::

----------


## nicolouris

Δεν την παλεύω  ::  ...καληνύχτα!!!!

----------


## templar

...

----------


## m0bius

Happyyy newwww yeaaaaaaaar !  ::

----------


## Vigor

Ευτυχισμένο το Νέο Έτος!

----------


## xaotikos

Και για όσους είναι ή θα πάνε φαντάροι σύντομα...

"Καλή σκοπιά, καλή σκοπιά, χαρουμενή χρυσή αναφοράαα"  ::  

Καλή χρονιά βαμπίρια.

----------


## papashark

Mόλις γύρισα από μια 2ωρη βόλτα με τον σκύλο μου  :: 

Τώρα μπορώ να πάω να κοιμιθώ κιόλας  :: 


Kαλή χρονιά σε όλους !

----------


## nicolouris

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nicolouris
> 
> Δεν την παλεύω  ...καληνύχτα!!!!
> 
> 
> Ορίστε.... από τις 6:25 για ύπνο και θέλει να είναι κι ο τελευταίος.... 
> 
> Ερασιτέχνες...



Καλή χρονιά σε όλο το awmn!!
Τι να κάνω, όταν έχεις καταναλώσει και ένα μπουκάλι κρασί μπορείς να κάτσεις άλλο?  ::   ::

----------


## JS

Σήμερα όλοι απο νωρίς για ύπνο ;
απαπαπαπα...

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

νομιζεις jous  ::

----------


## nOiz

n00bs!  ::

----------


## IlU_MeMo!

Άντε γρήγορα για ύπνο  ::

----------


## nOiz

> Άντε γρήγορα για ύπνο


u aR3 st1LL n00bz!  ::

----------


## IlU_MeMo!

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από IlU_MeMo!
> 
> Άντε γρήγορα για ύπνο 
> 
> 
> u aR3 st1LL n00bz!


Ακόμα εδω είμαι έτσι  ::

----------


## nOiz

Kαι για να μην αναρωτιέστε τι κάνω δείτε αυτό. Είναι ΟΛΑ τα όπλα τις πίστας τακτοποιημένα, μου πήρε λίγη ώρα αυτό...  ::   ::

----------


## nOiz

κι έτσι εγώ και ο MeMo σας φάγαμε απόψε!  ::

----------


## IlU_MeMo!

> Kαι για να μην αναρωτιέστε τι κάνω δείτε αυτό. Είναι ΟΛΑ τα όπλα τις πίστας τακτοποιημένα, μου πήρε λίγη ώρα αυτό...


  ::  
Εγώ σερφάρω στο forum της steam μήπως και βρώ καμια λύση με τους proxy. Καμμένοι τελείως  ::

----------


## IlU_MeMo!

> κι έτσι εγώ και ο MeMo σας φάγαμε απόψε!


Συνήθως τέτοια ώρα κοιμάμαι...

----------


## lambrosk

Μήπως σας έχω όλους σήμερα, μόλις γύρισα απο εξαντλητική 21 10 ωρών...

----------


## IlU_MeMo!

> Μήπως σας έχω όλους σήμερα, μόλις γύρισα απο εξαντλητική 21 10 ωρών...


Keep walking..

----------


## alex-23

και εγω ειμαι εδω

----------


## sotiris

ε, ναι...

----------


## nOiz

κάτσε είναι νωρίς ακόμα!  ::

----------


## nodas

ΚΟΛΑΚΑΣ  ::

----------


## racer

who is your daddy now?

----------


## IlU_MeMo!

Ακόμα να κοιμηθήτε?

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

to kpsimo sto wow
 ::

----------


## IlU_MeMo!

> to kpsimo sto wow


Λέω να το πάρω original  ::

----------


## nOiz

> Λέω να το πάρω original


Έχεις λεφτά για πέταμα τελικά εσύ!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## sotiris

Τι κάνουν τα βαμπίρια σήμερα?

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Τι κάνουν τα βαμπίρια σήμερα?


Ότι και συ sotiris. ξενυχτάνε!!  ::

----------


## IlU_MeMo!

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από IlU_MeMo!
> 
> Λέω να το πάρω original 
> 
> 
> Έχεις λεφτά για πέταμα τελικά εσύ!


Βαρέθηκα να χαλάω λεφτά σε καφετέριες και club. 'Exω γίνει σπιτόγατος πλέον. Μία στο τόσο για να δω αν είναι όλοι καλά  ::

----------


## MerNion

Ας γράψω και εγώ σε αυτό το thread επιτέλους.. όλε λέω άσε θα γράψω αύριο και αύριο και δεν έγραψα ποτέ  ::

----------


## nOiz

> Βαρέθηκα να χαλάω λεφτά σε καφετέριες και club. 'Exω γίνει σπιτόγατος πλέον. Μία στο τόσο για να δω αν είναι όλοι καλά


LOL, καλά σε club έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν πατάω εδώ και 5 χρόνια  ::

----------


## IlU_MeMo!

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από IlU_MeMo!
> 
> Βαρέθηκα να χαλάω λεφτά σε καφετέριες και club. 'Exω γίνει σπιτόγατος πλέον. Μία στο τόσο για να δω αν είναι όλοι καλά 
> 
> 
> LOL, καλά σε club έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν πατάω εδώ και 5 χρόνια


Σωστόςςςς  ::

----------


## nOiz

Ε ρε δε την παλεύουμε καθόλου! Κοιμήθηκα 22.00 ξύπνησα 01.00 και τώρα δε μπορώ να ξανακοιμηθώ...!  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Έχεις ακόμα!  ::

----------


## sotiris

και εσυ απο τις 10 κοιμηθηκες?
βαμπιρι αρρωστο εισαι?

ευτυχως εγινες γρηγορα καλα και ξυπνησες στην ωρα σου...

----------


## lambrosk

Νωρίς ακόμα , αλλά να χουμε να διαβάσουμε και τίποτα αύριο εεε?

----------


## racer

Welcome to underworld ::

----------


## sotiris

> Welcome to underworld


Εμπρος καλά μου βαμπίρια!!!

----------


## nicolouris

Καλημέρα....  ::

----------


## alex-23

ααα εδω ειμαστε ολοι........

----------


## DVD_GR

στο irc να βλεπω παρουσιες..!

----------


## xaotikos

wait  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Σήμερα πως πάει...???
καλός ο home made ILLY esspresso...
Δίνει φτεράααααααα....  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Και ο νες μια χαρά ήταν  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Κρατάει?
εγω πλέον έχω φτάσει να μην καταλαβαίνω και τους εσπρέσσο...
γιαυτό αλλάζω μάρκες και κάτι μου κάνουν...
και να φανταστείς ότι δεν πίνω καθημερινά καφέδες και σχεδόν σπάνια πάνω απο 1...  ::

----------


## ta03

Πεφτω για νανι.Καλημερα!

----------


## dalton

αντε καληνυχτα τα βαμπιρ πανε για υπνο τετοια ωρα γιατι σιγα σιγα ξημερωνει  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## lambrosk

Αντε καληνύχτες...  ::

----------


## nOiz

Καλά σήμερα σας ξεπάτωσα χαλαρά έτσι?  ::  
Ας είναι καλά το WoW...

----------


## xaotikos

::

----------


## nOiz

> 


Και πάλι σας έχω, καλά το WoW δεν παίζεται, τρελά ξενύχτια με τον GoldenDragon!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## lambrosk

eee?

----------


## papashark

Ξεκίνησε και ο αποψινός γύρος ?

----------


## lambrosk

εμ, για δείτε ip...

----------


## xaotikos

Νωρίς δεν είναι?  ::

----------


## sotiris

Ε, είναι μια καλή ώρα....για αρχή.

----------


## xaotikos

ναι  ::

----------


## racer

did u fall asleep?

----------


## Vigor

Ποιός πήγε για ύπνο???

----------


## nOiz

> Ποιός πήγε για ύπνο???


Πάω να μαζέψω το σπίτι και την πέφτω. Δεν την παλεύουμε όσοι παίζουμε WoW...  ::

----------


## nOiz

Κοιμάστε? Πως έτσι?  ::

----------


## SpIdr

μολις τελειωσα ενα μερος απο τα maps στο wow...
αντε και μια μερα να κοιμηθουμε και λιγο νωρις  ::

----------


## elkos

> μολις τελειωσα ενα μερος απο τα maps στο wow...
> αντε και μια μερα να κοιμηθουμε και λιγο νωρις


 μα γιατί?

----------


## racer

Σιγά μη κοιμόμαστε...ΕΡΑΣΙΤΕΧΝΕΣ ΡΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ

----------


## Vigor

Ώρα για ύπνο. Ποιός πάει δουλειά αύιο το πρωί...?  ::

----------


## nOiz

Εγώ λέω να το πάω σερί..!  ::   ::

----------


## SpIdr

ωρα για υπνο  ::  δεν δουλευει  ::

----------


## DVD_GR

εγω παλι ψοφησα 21 ωρες ξυπνιος και απο το καραβι :S δεν βλεπω να σηκωνομαι ουτε μεθαυριο!!!
ααααα
ps:τσακιστειτε να γραφτειτε στο http://www.octech.awmn  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## alex-23

καλημερα αυριο δινω εξετασεις στα αγγλικα αλλα θα βγω εξω τωρα  ::

----------


## papashark

> καλημερα αυριο δινω εξετασεις στα αγγλικα αλλα θα βγω εξω τωρα


ψάχνεις αλλοδαπό πιπίνι για εξάσκηση ?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## alex-23

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από alex-23
> 
> καλημερα αυριο δινω εξετασεις στα αγγλικα αλλα θα βγω εξω τωρα 
> 
> 
> ψάχνεις αλλοδαπό πιπίνι για εξάσκηση ?


ας δε ταϊμ γκοουζ μπαϊ αϊ σπεικ ενγκλανντ μπεστερ ενντ μπεστερ  ::  

καλα δεν τα λεω

----------


## nOiz

Καλημέρα!  ::

----------


## SpIdr

αντε παλι και σημερα να δουμε ποτε θα κοιμηθειτε  ::  
ο βατραχος ειναι πρασινος!

----------


## alex-23

ηρθε το τελος

----------


## racer

ηρθε το τελος

----------


## elkos

να αρχίσω να ανησηχώ ή απλά έχει αντίλαλο?

----------


## sv1gfu

καταλαβε κανεις σεισμο???????

----------


## elkos

> καταλαβε κανεις σεισμο???????


όχι ρε φίλε μη λες τέτοια και είμαι μέσα σε ένα από τα παλιότερα κτίρια της Αθήνας (κατασκευής πρίν το '84... το 1884!)

----------


## racer

ηρθε το τελος

----------


## elkos

> ηρθε το τελος


???

----------


## racer

> καταλαβε κανεις σεισμο???????


To noa.gr πάντως δεν κατάλαβε τίποτα  :: 

http://www.gein.noa.gr/services/monthly-list.html

----------


## elkos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sv1gfu
> 
> καταλαβε κανεις σεισμο???????
> 
> 
> To noa.gr πάντως δεν κατάλαβε τίποτα 
> 
> http://www.gein.noa.gr/services/monthly-list.html


Δηλαδή να βγώ από κάτω από το γραφείο???

----------


## DVD_GR

στο ξενυχτι δεν πιστευω να μου την βγαινει κανεις...παλι χτυπαω 20+ωρες ξυπνιος αν κ αυτη τη φορα δεν με βλεπω να σηκωνομαι....  ::

----------


## racer

Ναι καλλά ...  ::

----------


## DVD_GR

εισαι αγγλια δεν μετρας  ::  θα σε buzz στο msn να δω αν εισαι ξυπνιος  ::

----------


## racer

Γιά δε μετράω? Βγάλε 2 ώρες και είσαι μέσα!

ΗΡΘΕ ΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ

----------


## DVD_GR

σε λιγο την πεφτω...θα σε τεστ την αλλη φορα να σε δω 20 ωρες !!ωραια εχω συναγωνισμο  ::  λολ!
ααα σε 2 ωρες μετραει απο τοτε που κοιμηθω τοτε  ::   ::  
λολ!

----------


## alasondro

Μου φαίνεται από την αυπνία δεν ξέρειες ούτε εσύ ο ίδιος τι λες  ::   ::   ::

----------


## racer

ΗΡΘΕ ΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ

----------


## papashark

> ΗΡΘΕ ΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ


Όταν φύγει πάρε με τηλέφωνο σπίτι  ::

----------


## alex-23

μολις εφυγε 
μπορεις να ερθεις  ::

----------


## sotiris

τι εγινε,μειναμε χωρις τελος?

----------


## alex-23

sotiris
πηγε μια βολτα και θα ξανα ερθει μαζι με το i call  ::

----------


## ysam

Μπράβω τα παιδάκια.. που είναι το χρυσό λουκουμάκι με την περιστρεφόμενη ζαχαρίτσα.. κάπου εδώ το έχω..

----------


## alex-23

ysam
εγω εγω το ειπα πρωτος θα μου δωσεις δυο καραμελες  ::   ::

----------


## ysam

εάν θέλεις έχει γλυφιτζούρι.  ::

----------


## alex-23

γλυφιτζούρι εχω απο αλου  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## nkladakis

> γλυφιτζούρι εχω απο αλου


του Αχιλλέα?  ::

----------


## alex-23

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από alex-23
> 
> γλυφιτζούρι εχω απο αλου     
> 
> 
> του Αχιλλέα?


εμεις για γλυφιτζουρια και καραμελες λεμε τι σχεσι εχει ο achille  ::  

καταλαβαινω σου εχει γινει εμμονη και achille και ο papashark

----------


## sotiris

κουραγιο σε 3 ωρες ξημερωνει...

----------


## racer

Τι θα γίνει τώρα θα κάνουμε flame για το i-call και εδω πέρα? Ορίστε μας ... ΗΡΘΕ ΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ!

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

καλημερα και παμε για δουλια μετα απο ολονυχτιο λιωσιμο στο wow  ::   ::   ::

----------


## lambrosk

Προσοχή όχι flames εδώ....  ::  


Αλέξη (DVD_GR) ο Ηλίας (racer) αν θέλει , μας έχει όλους κάθε βράδυ για πολλά συνεχόμενα βράδια... ακου με , κάτι ξέρω...  ::

----------


## alex-23

no flame today  ::

----------


## sotiris

κουραστηκα, παω για υπνο....

----------


## elkos

> κουραστηκα, παω για υπνο....


με τόσους νόμους... έχασα την μπάλλα πάλι.. ουφ καλή ξεκούραση

----------


## racer

> Προσοχή όχι flames εδώ....  
> 
> 
> Αλέξη (DVD_GR) ο Ηλίας (racer) αν θέλει , μας έχει όλους κάθε βράδυ για πολλά συνεχόμενα βράδια... ακου με , κάτι ξέρω...



Πάντως τελευταίος είμαι λίγο ντεφορμέ. Η ώρα είναι 04:45 και σκέφτομαι να κοιμηθώ σε καμία ωρίτσα...

----------


## Mick Flemm

buhahahah  ::

----------


## racer

cancel that ::

----------


## elkos

> cancel that


 θα έρθεις στο meeting του Λ ή είσαι εκτός Ελλάδας?

----------


## alex-23

εδω το τελος  ::   ::

----------


## elkos

εδώ το τέλος...
εκεί το τέλος...
που είναι το τέλος???

οέο....
που είναι το τέλος

----------


## nOiz

Ξεκολλήστε με το τέλος πια... έχω βαρεθεί να το ακούω..  ::   ::

----------


## alasondro

Αφού ήρθε τι να κάνουμε να μην το πούμε ??

 ::   ::

----------


## racer

ΗΡΘ' ΤΟ ΤΕΛΣ Σ' ΛΕΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ

----------


## nOiz

Λέγε λέγε στο τέλος θα το πιστέψουμε κιόλας!  ::   ::

----------


## papashark

Δώστε το Τέλος στον λαό !

----------


## alex-23

παγιο τελος

----------


## elkos

Το telos στάματησε να παράγεται....  ::

----------


## alex-23

::   ::   ::

----------


## SpIdr

νωρις ΤΕΛειωσαμε σημερα  ::

----------


## nOiz

not really!..  ::

----------


## alasondro

Και που είσαι ακόμη....

----------


## racer

ΗΡΘΕ ΤΟ MICA!

----------


## racer

Το τέλος ενοούσα!!!

----------


## nuke

είναι νωρίς ή οκ?

----------


## JS

νωρίς νομίζω...τώρα βγαίνουν τσάρκα τα παιδιά βρυκόλακες.  ::  

Εγώ που είμαι βρέφος (βρυκολακάκι) πάω για ξεκούραση  ::

----------


## alex-23

ειδε κανης το ΤΕΛΟΣ ???

----------


## nOiz

Μπα...

----------


## Vigor

Ώρα να ξαποστάσουμε..

----------


## nOiz

> Ώρα να ξαποστάσουμε..


Σα στο σπίτι σου..  ::   ::

----------


## DVD_GR

ηθελα λεει να κοιμηθω νωρις σημερα....
τι ηθελα κ το σκεφτηκα ο αμοιρος....

----------


## nOiz

Ε, όλοι τα ίδια λέμε...  ::

----------


## DVD_GR

καμμενε  ::  λεει ο καμμενος τον καμμενο  :: 

edit

ΕΠΙΣΗΜΩΣ ΜΟΝΟ ΕΓΩ Κ NOIZ LOGGED!!!
ΛΟΟΟΟΛ

----------


## alasondro

Υπάρχουν και αυτοί που κινούνται υπόγεια  ::

----------


## nOiz

Καλημέρα... Δεν είχε πολύ κόσμο το thread σήμερα...  ::

----------


## racer

Τι λές? Λίπει το τέλος γι'αυτο!!!


ΗΡΘΕ ΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ!

----------


## nOiz

> Τι λές? Λίπει το τέλος γι'αυτο!!!
> 
> 
> ΗΡΘΕ ΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ!


*ΕΛΕΟΣ ΡΕΕΕ!!!*

----------


## racer

ε αφού ήρθε ...  :: 

άιντε νάνι τώρα μικρέ  ::   ::

----------


## SpIdr

καλημερα βρυκολακες  ::  
καθε τελος μια νεα αρχη για μας  ::  
(χτυπησα απο τα δεξια στον τοιχο οταν κοιμομουν)  ::

----------


## racer

εγώ ακόμα δεν κοιμίθηκα...ενα τέλος στο τεσσερααααααααααααα

----------


## lambrosk

> εγώ ακόμα δεν κοιμίθηκα...ενα τέλος στο τεσσερααααααααααααα


Είσαι off topic και μαζί με σένα και εγώ που σου απαντάω τέτοια ώρα...  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## racer

δεν είμαι οφφ-τοπικ επιδή εγώ ακόμα δεν έχω κοιμηθεί. Οφφ-τόπικ γίνεσε άμα κοιμηθείς. Όλοι οι υπόλιποι είναι οφφ-τόπικ, εδώ πάμε για hi-score!!! 34-ώρο!!

----------


## Vigor

Xαρείτε την αυπνία μέχρι να πάτε φαντάροι...

Εκεί θα εκτιμήσετε τι πάει να πεί *ΎΠΝΟΣ*!

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## alex-23

οταν πας για υπνο ερχεται το *ΤΕΛΟΣ*

----------


## papashark

Το ΤΕΛΟΣ ήρθε !

Πάω για ύπνο μέχρι να φύγει....

----------


## Mick Flemm

Το τέλος κυκλοφορίας ?  ::

----------


## sotiris

αυτο εχει ερθει πρωτα απο ολα....

----------


## JS

Ελπίζω να μην ήρθε το ΤΕΛΟΣ του dreambox μου...  ::   ::   ::  
Άντε να βρεις jtag  ::   ::   ::

----------


## vegos

> Ελπίζω να μην ήρθε το ΤΕΛΟΣ του dreambox μου...    
> Άντε να βρεις jtag


Άμα δεν ξέρεις, τι το σκαλίζεις....

----------


## JS

Ρε άι τράβα κάνε resolve το http://www.awmn και μίλα μου μετά  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## vegos

> Ρε άι τράβα κάνε resolve το http://www.awmn και μίλα μου μετά


Εγώ το κάνω, εσύ δεν έχεις link μπουχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JS
> 
> Ρε άι τράβα κάνε resolve το http://www.awmn και μίλα μου μετά     
> 
> 
> Εγώ το κάνω, εσύ δεν έχεις link μπουχαχαχαχαχαχα


Tι δηλαδή; Να πάει βραδιάτικα και τώρα που έρχονται τα χιόνια να κάνει λινκ;  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

4-5 ατομα μέσα, να δούμε ποιος είναι ο duracell της παρέας  ::

----------


## elkos

> 4-5 ατομα μέσα, να δούμε ποιος είναι ο duracell της παρέας


θα χάσω μέχρι τις 7 θα είμαι τριγύρω

----------


## Mick Flemm

Εγώ γράφω στις 9:00 μιγαδικούς, γραμμική άλγεβρα και πιθανότητες (Μαθηματικά για φυσικούς λέγεται το μάθημα), πριν λίγο τελείωσα με τους διαγωνιοποιήσιμους πίνακες και τα ιδιοδιανύσματα και τώρα μπαίνω στις πιθανότητες (κατανομές κλπ)...

Για καφέ τι λες να φτιάξω ? Νες ή Ελληνικό ?

----------


## elkos

> Εγώ γράφω στις 9:00 μιγαδικούς, γραμμική άλγεβρα και πιθανότητες (Μαθηματικά για φυσικούς λέγεται το μάθημα), πριν λίγο τελείωσα με τους διαγωνιοποιήσιμους πίνακες και τα ιδιοδιανύσματα και τώρα μπαίνω στις πιθανότητες (κατανομές κλπ)...
> Για καφέ τι λες να φτιάξω ? Νες ή Ελληνικό ?


καφέ.gr(x2)

----------


## Mick Flemm

Να δούμε αν θα με πιάσει...  ::

----------


## alex-23

δεν κανω πλακα το ΤΕΛΟΣ ειναι εκει εξω  ::

----------


## racer

τοσο κακό καιρό έχει???

----------


## Mick Flemm

:: 

Άλλο ένα segfault...

Μου έχει σπάσει τα νεύρα αυτή η etherbroadastaddr, επιτέλους δλδ, πότε είναι και πότε 0xff ή 0xff 0xff 0xff .... Ας αποφασίσει !  ::

----------


## racer

> Άλλο ένα segfault...
> 
> Μου έχει σπάσει τα νεύρα αυτή η etherbroadastaddr, επιτέλους δλδ, πότε είναι και πότε 0xff ή 0xff 0xff 0xff .... Ας αποφασίσει !


Ίδια είναι αυτά ρε! Πάνε για ύπνο  ::

----------


## racer

Βρυκολακάξ κουάξ κουάξ ...

----------


## racer

πάω να κοιμηθώ!

----------


## SpIdr

*ΗΡΘΕ ΤΟ ΚΡΥΟ*

----------


## papashark

> *ΗΡΘΕ ΤΟ ΚΡΥΟ*


Τι το θέλαμε ?

Καλά δεν είμασταν τόσο καιρό με το ΤΕΛΟΣ ?

----------


## SpIdr

αν συνεχισει ετσι το βλεπω να σωνεται το μαγαζι (για την πιτσα χατ το λεω) meeting αυτη τη βδομαδα θα εχει?

----------


## lambrosk

Ήρθε...


Η ΑΡΧΗ ΤΟΥ ΤΕΛΟΥΣ.....  ::

----------


## alex-23

πολυ καλο!!!!!!!!
 ::   ::

----------


## JS

> Tι δηλαδή; Να πάει βραδιάτικα και τώρα που έρχονται τα χιόνια να κάνει λινκ;


Εσείς οι φλώροι κάθεστε στο τζάκι ενώ εμείς οι αυθεντικοί hard-core βρυκόλακες κάνουμε λινκ:

C:\Documents and Settings\JouS>tracert http://www.awmn

Tracing route to http://www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.js.awmn [10.38.116.65]
2 4 ms 3 ms 3 ms gw-babiz.js.awmn [10.32.50.118]
3 2 ms 11 ms 6 ms gw-babiz.philip633.awmn [10.17.121.113]
4 162 ms 3 ms 5 ms gw-philip633.b52.awmn [10.42.44.203]


 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

tssssssssssss

Τέτοια κάνεις και μου έρχετε να ανέβω στην ταράτσα !  ::

----------


## sotiris

Φερτε μου ξηρα τροφη...νερο εχω, βραζω το χιονι....

----------


## papashark

> Φερτε μου ξηρα τροφη...νερο εχω, βραζω το χιονι....


To βάζεις μπροστά από το feeder ?  ::

----------


## sotiris

Ασε ρε γαμωτη, πηγα να βγω στην ταρατσα να ριξω μια ματια...και επεσα κατω...ευτυχως ειχε χιονι και επεσα στα μαλακα...παντως ο κομβος λειτουργει καλυτερα απο μενα  ::  http://www.sotiris.awmn/mrtg

----------


## elkos

> Ασε ρε γαμωτη, πηγα να βγω στην ταρατσα να ριξω μια ματια...και επεσα κατω...ευτυχως ειχε χιονι και επεσα στα μαλακα...παντως ο κομβος λειτουργει καλυτερα απο μενα  http://www.sotiris.awmn/mrtg


 προσεκτικά... οι ταρατσο-δουλειές με τέτοιο καιρό μην αντι να πέσει το link πέσει ο awmn-της...

----------


## sotiris

> προσεκτικά... οι ταρατσο-δουλειές με τέτοιο καιρό μην αντι να πέσει το link πέσει ο awmn-της...


Εχεις δικιο....το aw-mn της που λενε....  ::   ::

----------


## alex-23

και εγω πηγα πανω και ειχε παγο  ::  
θελει μποτες  ::

----------


## lx911

Χιονάει και γουσταρω!
Αλλά οι βρυκόλακες σαν εμένα του αρεσει το χίονι
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## racer

Άααααλλος για το ΤΕΕΕΕΕΛΟΣ μαααααααααααααααααααααααααας??

@sotiris: δε λές καλλά που έχεις AWMN? ::

----------


## lambrosk

Τζους τι έγινε το φτιαξες? 
και είχα παράπονα χτες απο πελάτη σου ότι δεν έχεις λινκ και δεν μπορούμε να μιλήσουμε VoIP...
τώρα δεν βγαίνει μετά απο gaslan η δική μου μεριά, 
κατέβασε ο YGK
έχει πέσει ο Johny, 
κάποιο πρόβλημα ο stardust...

αντε να βγάλω και ΑΛΛΑ 3 ββ τουλάχιστον να βοηθήσουμε...

----------


## racer

off-topiiiiiiic ::

----------


## alex-23

ON TOPIC  ::

----------


## papashark

::

----------


## Montechristos

Κ α λ η ν ύ χ τ α  ::

----------


## racer

Έβαλα Line Age .... ΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ!!!!

----------


## alex-23

κανω την *ΑΡΧΗ* για σημερα  ::

----------


## sotiris

Κάθε αρχή και δύσκολη....

----------


## Danimoth

Κανένας ξύπνιος, ΟΕΟ? ο_Ο

----------


## NetTraptor

Ο Θάνος ο Τσατσάρας… ΟΕΟ !!!!  ::

----------


## Danimoth

Θες να πεις κάτι για το nick μου  :: ??? 
Πωπω, βαριέμαι ακόμα και να πάω για ύπνο....
ΟΕΟ

edit: Αντε ρε βρυκόλακες, δείξτε λίγο ζωή  :: . Μόλις είδα και το Underworld Evolution και είμαι στο κλίμα....

----------


## JS

Νωρίς είναι ακόμα...
Τώρα στρώνουμε το φέρετρο (να μην το κάνουμε όταν είμαστε κουρασμένοι το πρωί) και ετοιμαζόμαστε για δουλειά.

----------


## lx911

BabisSougias τι λέει το εργάκι καλό???
Είδα προχτές την πρώτη ταινία και μου ψηλό άρεσε...
Που το είδες cinema ή το downloadiases απο πουθενα???

----------


## alex-23

> κανω την *ΑΡΧΗ* για σημερα


λες να κανω και το *ΤΕΛΟΣ* για σημερα  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Μπα...  ::   ::

----------


## Danimoth

Ξύπνησα!!!!!!!!!!!!



> BabisSougias τι λέει το εργάκι καλό??? 
> Είδα προχτές την πρώτη ταινία και μου ψηλό άρεσε...
> Που το είδες cinema ή το downloadiases απο πουθενα???


Σινεμά το είδα. Μου άρεσε πιο πολύ το πρώτο, αλλά έχει κι αυτό τη φάση του. Οπωσδήποτε να το δεις.

----------


## SpIdr

No more Coal  ::

----------


## Danimoth

Εεεεεεεεεεεεεεε????

----------


## nuke

::   ::

----------


## Evilakos

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  Ώρα για ύπνο μετά απο ενα καλό λιώσιμο στο L2(b52)!!!!

----------


## alex-23

ελπιζω σημερα να κανω το *ΤΕΛΟΣ* εγω  ::

----------


## socrates

Μπορεί  ::

----------


## elkos

> ελπιζω σημερα να κανω το *ΤΕΛΟΣ* εγω


και έτσι έγινε

----------


## alex-23

μπα το ΤΕΛΟΣ το εκανε ο socrates περιμενε να βγω απο το forum για να ποσταρει  ::   ::

----------


## elkos

> μπα το ΤΕΛΟΣ το εκανε ο socrates περιμενε να βγω απο το forum για να ποσταρει


  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## SpIdr

ΗΡΘΕ Ο ΥΠΝΟΣ ΚΑΛΗΝΥΧΤΑ  ::

----------


## schatzin

THE END...

----------


## IlU_MeMo!

> THE END...


OF THE WORLD AS WE KNOW IT..

----------


## nOiz

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από schatzin
> 
> THE END...
> 
> 
> OF THE WORLD AS WE KNOW IT..



REM  ::

----------


## schatzin

Καλά δεν παίζεστε... Είμαι και σε ώρα Αγγλίας  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Όχι παίζονται...

διότι ο πραγματικός τίτλος του τραγουδιού είναι 

*It's* the end of the world as we know it 
απο τους τρομερούς
R.E.M.

Σίμο μήπως ήσουν off topic? 
 ::   ::

----------


## Danimoth

Άντε, είδαμε και την ταινία μας σήμερα. Πολύ καλό και το matchpoint. 
Πάω για ύπνο από τώρα. Πολυ νωρίς, ξέρω, αλλά γράφω μεθαύριο, ε και πρέπει να διαβάσω και λίγο για τη φάση...
 :: , GN guys!
PS: Τα γουρούνια δεν πάνε μόνα τους στο σφαγείο...

----------


## vegos

> Όχι παίζονται...
> 
> διότι ο πραγματικός τίτλος του τραγουδιού είναι 
> 
> *It's* the end of the world as we know it 
> απο τους τρομερούς
> R.E.M.


Μια ψιλοβελτίωση:

Ο full τίτλος όπως αναφέρεται στο cd (Document, 1987) είναι "It’s The End Of The World As We Know It (And I Feel Fine)"  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## alex-23

που παει να πει
''ειναι το *ΤΕΛΟΣ* του κοσμου ετσι οπως ξερουμε''  ::

----------


## alex-23

κανενας σημερα???
nikolouri εμφανισου  ::

----------


## SpIdr

ΗΡΘΕ ΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ 

παει το ποστακι μου το ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΑΝΕ!

----------


## tripkaos

::

----------


## IlU_MeMo!

ΑΠΟ ΤΩΡΑ;;;

----------


## nicolouris

> κανενας σημερα???
> nikolouri εμφανισου


Aμπρα καταμπρα  ::   ::   ::  
τσακ.......nicolouris  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
τελικα ειμαστε πολυ καμενοι...αντε καληνύχτα γιατι εχουμε και διαβασμα αυριο  ::   ::

----------


## IlU_MeMo!

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από alex-23
> 
> κανενας σημερα???
> nikolouri εμφανισου 
> 
> 
> Aμπρα καταμπρα    
> τσακ.......nicolouris      
> τελικα ειμαστε πολυ καμενοι...αντε καληνύχτα γιατι εχουμε και διαβασμα αυριο


Κάτσε φτιάχνω να φάω τώρα...

----------


## DVD_GR

σημερα δεν το παω 10κ30 παραπαει....
καληνυχτα μας!
καλο φαι σε οσους φανε  ::

----------


## nicolouris

Δυστυχως με κράτησαν κατι δουλιτσες στο pc... Ρε παιδιά ήμαρτον οπως λεει και ο μεγάλος...  ::   ::   ::  Μemo για τι ωρα το κοβεις να πεφτεις?  ::

----------


## nicolouris

Εχω τοσα αρχεια εχω χασει το μπουσουλα...Βοηθείστε....

----------


## IlU_MeMo!

> Δυστυχως με κράτησαν κατι δουλιτσες στο pc... Ρε παιδιά ήμαρτον οπως λεει και ο μεγάλος...    Μemo για τι ωρα το κοβεις να πεφτεις?


Τώρα με το φαϊ είμαι ότι πρέπει. Πάω να παίξω λιγάκι cs στο inet μήπως και νυστάξω  ::  . Σε όσους εγκαταλείπουν ΚΑΛΗΝΥΧΤΑ!

----------


## Mick Flemm

::   ::   ::

----------


## nicolouris

Λοιπον δεν την παλεύω άλλο Νικο και συ ξύπνιος???Τωρα θα μου πεις τι ρωτάω αφου εσύ είσαι ο leader των βαμπιριών  ::  σωστά?Αντε καληνυχτα σε ολους....


Κατι ασχετο memo, το cs σε νυστάζει?????  ::   ::   ::  


Αντε νυχτα...

----------


## xaotikos

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## alex-23

εκανα ενα μπανακι εφαγα και ειμαι ετοιμος για υπνο

----------


## SpIdr

Ο βατραχος ειναι πρασινος και αυτο το ιδιο  ::

----------


## IlU_MeMo!

> Κατι ασχετο memo, το cs σε νυστάζει?????    
> 
> 
> Αντε νυχτα...


To πολύ game νυστάζει  ::

----------


## nicolouris

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nicolouris
> 
> Κατι ασχετο memo, το cs σε νυστάζει?????    
> 
> 
> Αντε νυχτα...
> 
> 
> To πολύ game νυστάζει


Eτσι...Καλημέρα......  ::

----------


## alex-23

ΓΚΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡ ΓΑΒ ΓΑΒ ΓΑΒ 
ΝΙΑΟΥ 
......

----------


## Danimoth

Καλο μήνααααααααααααααααααα.
Βαμπίρια ενωμένα ποτέ νικημένα.  ::   ::   :: 
Δε βλέπω κίνηση σήμερα... 
Κανείς για dota??  ::

----------


## IlU_MeMo!

> Καλο μήνααααααααααααααααααα.
> Βαμπίρια ενωμένα ποτέ νικημένα.   
> Δε βλέπω κίνηση σήμερα... 
> Κανείς για dota??


Καλό μήνα  ::  . Τώρα γύρισα απο dota σε inet.  ::  Λιώσιμο 5vs5  ::  ...

----------


## nOiz

οεο... δίνω C και και ...

----------


## xaotikos

Πάω φαντάρος σε μια βδομάδα  ::  
χμμ τέτοια ώρα υποτίθετε πως θα πρέπει να ξυπνάω  ::

----------


## IlU_MeMo!

> Πάω φαντάρος σε μια βδομάδα  
> χμμ τέτοια ώρα υποτίθετε πως θα πρέπει να ξυπνάω


Κρίμας  ::   ::

----------


## alex-23

ελα ρε παιδια καθε μερα εγω πρεπει να κανω την αρχη  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## xaotikos

meraa

----------


## Mick Flemm

Έτσι να συνηθίζεις  ::   ::

----------


## IlU_MeMo!

Καλημέρα και απο μένα

----------


## nOiz

μέρα..

----------


## nOiz

παιδιά είναι καμμένοι τελικά...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## IlU_MeMo!

Μιλάμε για top game  ::   ::  

http://www.gamerankings.com/htmlpages2/ ... ?q=lineage

Απο παντού τα καλύτερα λόγια  ::

----------


## nOiz

> Μιλάμε για top game   
> 
> http://www.gamerankings.com/htmlpages2/ ... ?q=lineage
> 
> Απο παντού τα καλύτερα λόγια


ε άντε τι περιμένεις!? Βάλτο κι εσύ να πέσει καλό λιώσιμο!  ::   ::

----------


## IlU_MeMo!

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από IlU_MeMo!
> 
> Μιλάμε για top game   
> 
> http://www.gamerankings.com/htmlpages2/ ... ?q=lineage
> 
> Απο παντού τα καλύτερα λόγια 
> 
> 
> ε άντε τι περιμένεις!? Βάλτο κι εσύ να πέσει καλό λιώσιμο!


Ντροπή μην λες τέτοια πράγματα!  ::  
WoW rulezz  ::  
Δεν αλλάζω! Blizzard fan forever!  ::

----------


## cirrus

> Πάω φαντάρος σε μια βδομάδα  
> χμμ τέτοια ώρα υποτίθετε πως θα πρέπει να ξυπνάω


Εγώ πάλι σε μια βδομάδα παίρνω το χαρτί της απόλυσης στο χέρι...
Άντε καληνύχτα  ::   ::

----------


## nOiz

> Ντροπή μην λες τέτοια πράγματα!  
> WoW rulezz  
> Δεν αλλάζω! Blizzard fan forever!


Ε όχι ρε! Είναι φοβερό το lineage!  ::

----------


## alex-23

τι κανουν τα Βαμπίρ???

----------


## wiresounds

Mπουαχαχαχα  ::

----------


## nOiz

μόλις ξύπνησα...  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Καλημέρα  ::

----------


## Mendeleev

> μόλις ξύπνησα...


Χα Χα εγώ τώρα πάω να την πέσω! Καληνύχτα Βρυκόλακες  ::

----------


## Montechristos

¨Αντε καληνύχτα και απο εμένα μπάς και καταφέρουμε να σηκωθούμε το πρωί.
Καληνύχτα

----------


## alex-23

αχ τι ωραια εμεινα μονος μου μεσα στο forum  ::

----------


## IlU_MeMo!

> αχ τι ωραια εμεινα μονος μου μεσα στο forum


Είμαι και εγώ εδώ  ::  
Μόλις τελείωσε η ταινία

----------


## Danimoth

Λιώναμε dota μέχρι τώρα  ::   ::   ::  .
Μήπως δεν πρέπει να είμαστε τόσο καμένοι??? 
Καληνύχτα!

----------


## alex-23

καμενος δεν θα το ελεγα 
κατεστραμενος ισως
 ::

----------


## nOiz

pif... εγώ μόλις έκλεισα το Lineage...  ::   ::

----------


## racer

b00000000

----------


## papashark

> b00000000


Ηλία κάνω κακές παρέες...

Ξέχασα να κοιμηθώ την νύχτα που μας πέρασε  ::

----------


## racer

and what's wrong with that??? ::

----------


## papashark

> and what's wrong with that???


there is no best thing than sleeping

Εκτός από το χέσιμο βεβαίως βεβαίως  ::   ::   ::

----------


## racer

so, go and sleep  ::

----------


## Mendeleev

κανένας ξύπνιος βρυκλόλακας ;;;;  ::

----------


## papashark

όχι  ::

----------


## wiresounds

Κιου να μου χαθεις

----------


## lambrosk

Είδα ανοιχτά και είπα να περάσω μια βόλτα...  ::

----------


## alex-23

εχει κοσμο σημερα το μαγαζι  ::

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

κιουουουουουοουουουου (από τη διαφήμιση της Q με τα φαντάσματα)  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## lambrosk

::

----------


## xaotikos

1 + σήμερα  ::  

Να δούμε τι λέει το internet cafe στο Κ.Ε Πόρος?  ::

----------


## Vigor

έτσι...έτσι...  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Έχω αρχίσει τελευταία να πιστεύω ότι είμαι κύμα, αυτή η κβαντομηχανική είναι άλλο πράγμα...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Danimoth

> καμενος δεν θα το ελεγα
> κατεστραμενος ισως


Αναρωτιέμαι ποια είναι η διαφορά τους...  ::  



> Έχω αρχίσει τελευταία να πιστεύω ότι είμαι κύμα, αυτή η κβαντομηχανική είναι άλλο πράγμα...


Εγώ είμαι κύμα και σωματίδιο. Εγώ και το φως!  ::  

Σήμερα δεν είχε dota, είχε πάρτυ. Πάντως το βιολογικό μου ρολόι έχει καταστραφεί...
Άσχετο: (όχι πως τα άλλα είναι σχετικά με κάτι...). Happy Tree Friends έχει δει κανείς? Έχουν άπειρο γέλιο!

----------


## Mick Flemm

Για κάποιο περίεργο λόγο έχουν πολύ γέλιο, αλλά ακόμα δεν έχω καταφέρει να τον εντοπίσω, είναι μακάβρια. Πρέπει να είναι η μουσικούλα (την έχω βάλει στο κινητό).  ::   ::

----------


## elkos

> Έχω αρχίσει τελευταία να πιστεύω ότι είμαι κύμα, αυτή η κβαντομηχανική είναι άλλο πράγμα...


Ειρήνη Μερκούρη @ MickFlemm (aka:Quantum edition) :μήπως είσαι κύμα..???

----------


## elkos

μιλάτε? σας ακούμε!  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

bzzzzz

Τώρα ξέρω πως νιώθουν τα φωτόνια...  ::  διχασμένες προσωπικότητες...

----------


## nOiz

SQL οεο...  ::

----------


## alsafi

Άτιμα αυτά τα σφινακια  ::   ::   ::

----------


## racer

Παράδειγμα καμένου φυσικού:




> bzzzzz
> 
> Τώρα ξέρω πως νιώθουν τα φωτόνια...  διχασμένες προσωπικότητες...



Πάω να γράψω κανα WSN simulation ... bbl  ::

----------


## Danimoth

Καλημέρα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :: 



> Για κάποιο περίεργο λόγο έχουν πολύ γέλιο, αλλά ακόμα δεν έχω καταφέρει να τον εντοπίσω, είναι μακάβρια. Πρέπει να είναι η μουσικούλα (την έχω βάλει στο κινητό).


Κι εγώ την έχω στο κινητό ^_^. Πάντως στο DC έχω σχεδόν όλα τα επεισόδια...

----------


## alex-23

επ εδω ειμαι 
το ΤΕΛΟΣ που ειναι χαθηκε?

----------


## wiresounds

tra lala lala lala

----------


## elkos

ας στρουμφίσουμε και σήμερα το τόπικ

----------


## wiresounds

και βεβαια  ::

----------


## papashark

νύχτααααααααα  ::

----------


## tripkaos

twisted
 ::

----------


## racer

μεραααααααααααααα

----------


## jungle traveller

πολυ καλημερα!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

::   ::  Βάρβαρη επιστήμη βρε παιδί μου η Φυσική, τα κακόμοιρα τα ηλεκτρόνια ΘΕΛΟΥΝ να πέσουν πάνω στον πυρήνα αλλά ρε γμτ αν πάνε ποιό μέσα θα έχουν πολύ μεγάλη κινητική ενέργεια και δεν θα μπορούν να σταθούν πουθενά !!! Φαντάσου να έχεις ένα ωραιότατο γλυκό και να μη μπορείς να το αγγίξεις γιατί όσο ποιό πολύ το πλησιάζεις κουνιέσαι σαν τρελός. Πήκραααα

Μου θυμίζει τα μυγάκια που πάνε κοντά στην λάμπα αλλά δεν μπορούν να πέσουν πάνω της κι όσα πέφτουν καπουν  ::

----------


## jungle traveller

Μην λες για γλυκα γιατι πειναω...  ::

----------


## nOiz

Δε γράφει κανείς σήμερα? Κοίταζα την ώρα του προηγούμενου ποστ και νόμιζα ότι πάει λάθος το ρολόι μου..  ::  Μετά είδα την ημέρα...

----------


## Mick Flemm

::

----------


## jungle traveller

::   ::   ::

----------


## jungle traveller

::

----------


## Mick Flemm

::   ::   ::

----------


## lambrosk

Πως πάει εδώ σήμερα?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?

Ήρθε το ΤΕΛΟΣ???  ::   ::

----------


## elkos

από τώρα... το τέλος...? σε κανενά 5ωρό ίσως  ::

----------


## sotiris

Είσαι αστειάτορας Λάμπρο;
Άκου ήρθε το τέλος...

----------


## lambrosk

Αντε απο εκεί "ληγμένο" βαμπίρι!!!  ::

----------


## sotiris

::   ::   ::

----------


## alex-23

εδω ΤΕΛΟΣ να ερθω η να περιμενω να ξημερωσει????  ::

----------


## papashark

σιγά...

----------


## nicolouris

> σιγά...


Τ αυγά...  ::

----------


## alex-23

φτανουν για ομελετα...  ::

----------


## elkos

που θα την ψήσουμε με το κινητό?

----------


## papashark

και θα την φάμε στο πιάτο στην ταράτσα

----------


## nicolouris

Και θα κανουμε και ένα σκαν για να χονέψουμε  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## nicolouris

Αντε καληνύχτα...  ::

----------


## nOiz

Το διάβασμα μας έχει φάει τη ζωή! Αλλά έτσι είναι, όποιος δε διαβάζει όταν πρέπει τα τρώει όλα στη μάπα μετά...  ::

----------


## nOiz

...έτσι... μιλάω μόνος μου και γουστάρω...

----------


## SpIdr

μην εισαι σιγουρος για το μονος...  ::

----------


## racer

ΗΡΘΕ!!!!

----------


## Mick Flemm

someone is watching you  ::

----------


## Montechristos

Ποιό το τέλος  ::

----------


## racer

r u still watching? ::

----------


## alex-23

καλημερα καποιος με πηρε στο voip και με ξυπνησε  ::

----------


## nOiz

with Dialytika...!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## lambrosk

Ηηηηηηηηηρθε η ΕΕΤΤ......  ::  




....όχι το τέλος......  ::

----------


## Danimoth

Αυτό το ΤΕΛΟΣ αργεί πολύ να έρθει.. 
Κάνω την ΑΡΧΗ για σήμερα.

----------


## papashark

Εγώ θα κάνω το ΤΕΛΟΣ ! (της αρχής)

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## nuke

::

----------


## elkos

η αρχή του τέλους  ::

----------


## racer

Το κουνούπι του έλους ...

----------


## sotiris

3 νυκτερίδες κάθοταν...

----------


## elkos

> 3 νυκτερίδες κάθοταν...


...και εγίναν βαμπίρ

----------


## alex-23

το τελος της αρχης  ::

----------


## alex-23

> Η ΑΡΧΗ ΤΟΥ ΤΕΛΟΥΣ.....


 σελ 137




> η αρχή του τέλους


 σελ 148

παρακαλω να μην επαναλμβανομαστε  ::   ::   ::

----------


## jungle traveller

κοτοπουλο τρελο ειναι...

----------


## jungle traveller

κοτοπουλο τρελο ειναι...

----------


## jungle traveller

κοτοπουλο τρελο ειναι...

----------


## jungle traveller

κοτοπουλο τρελο ειναι...

----------


## jungle traveller

::   ::   ::  spamming!!!  ::   ::

----------


## elkos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από lambrosk
> 
> Η ΑΡΧΗ ΤΟΥ ΤΕΛΟΥΣ..... 
> 
> 
>  σελ 137
> 
> 
> 
> ...


φτού τώρα θα σκάσει μύτη ο Οργανισμός Πνευματικής Ιδιοκτισίας

----------


## elkos

alone in the dark είμαι???

----------


## Mendeleev

With Mendeleev

----------


## Montechristos

Θα ήσουν εάν δέν ήμουν. Έλα που είμαι ομως και δέν είσαι  ::

----------


## elkos

τώρα γύρισα

----------


## racer

Ήχες πάει να δείς εαν έρχετε το τέλος???

----------


## elkos

όχι η εεττ... ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από alex-23
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από lambrosk
> 
> ...


Aπλά η ιστορία επαναλαμβάνετε...

----------


## racer

veni, vidi, vici!!!

----------


## elkos

alea jacta est!

----------


## papashark

Ημισκούμπρια μου θυμίσατε παρολαυτά...  ::

----------


## lambrosk

μμμμ καλημέρα στα συνάδελφα βαμπίρια....  ::

----------


## elkos

γειά σου συνάδελφε.... τους λίμαρες τους κυνόδοντες σαν καλό βαμπίρ?

----------


## sotiris

καλημερα και σε σενα vam-lam

----------


## lambrosk

LamVam=LV=VL= Very Low μμμμ frequency μου θυμίζει... ποιες συχνότητες είπαμε...???
για να συνεχίσω σαν καλό και μελετηρό βαμπίρι...

----------


## alex-23

-τι νεα??
-καλα εσυ?
-καλα μορε εδω δεν εχω τι να κανω
-αστα ασχημο πραγμα να μην εχεις τι να κανεις  :: 
-.....

----------


## lambrosk

Δεν πας να δεις αν έρχομαι?  ::   ::

----------


## lambrosk

Ρε παιδιά ήρθα ...
δεν είδε κανείς που ερχόμουνα...?

...μάλλον σήμερα σας έχω εεε?  ::

----------


## alex-23

::   ::   ::  
καλα εισαι τρομερος 
αν ερχοσουν λιγο πιο γρηγορα θα τον προλαβαινες  ::   ::

----------


## zafevolution

Ποιός έχει ποιόν??  ::  

Λοιπόν ποιός θα συνεχίσει το γερμανικό?

Εγώ τελείωσα την βάρδια μου..

Αντε φιλάτε σκοπιά μην μας την πέσει κανένας..  ::   ::

----------


## elkos

συνεχίζω ακάθεκτος

----------


## racer

lol

----------


## elkos

γιά να δίνουν το παρών και τα υπόλοιπα βαμπίρ πρίν ξημερώσει...

----------


## alex-23

καλα νομιζω οτι ειμαστε γνωστοι πλεον αν ψαξεις θα δεις οτι δεν ειναι πανω απο 5 οι τακτικοι πελατες 
ενας απο τους τακτικους πελατες ειμαι και εγω  ::   ::

----------


## jungle traveller

επειδη δεν γραφω εδω δεν σημαινει οτι κοιμαμαι..  ::   ::

----------


## jungle traveller

τι εγινε ρε??γιορτασατε σημερα και ξεχασατε να γραψετε εδω??  ::   ::

----------


## alex-23

::   ::   ::  αφου ξερεις οτι εγω εδω ειμαι  ::

----------


## jungle traveller

δεν θα κοιμηθεις?

----------


## alex-23

μπα οχι ακομα
για κατσε να δω τον router σου  ::   ::   ::

----------


## elkos

να 'μαι και εγώ...
...πως πάει παίδες?

----------


## jungle traveller

μια χαρα ρε συ εδω μιλαω με τον alex-23 στο msn!!  ::

----------


## Montechristos

Πώς να πάει, εδώ στον αγώνα.
Εσύ καλά ;
Πώς πάν τα κέφια;

----------


## jungle traveller

καλα μωρε σε λιγο θα πιω καφεδακι να παει σερι

----------


## nOiz

Μέραααα, παω λίγο να αράξω να δω τον ήλιο!!  ::

----------


## jungle traveller

ωπαα ξημερωσε!!!ΥΠΟΨΕΙΝ δεν εχω κοιμηθει ακομα!!!  ::   ::

----------


## alex-23

ουτε και εγω  ::

----------


## racer

λα λα λααα

----------


## Danimoth

Είναι κανείς εδώ??????????
Όποιος νύχτα περπατεί....

----------


## JS

> Είναι κανείς εδώ??????????


Σχεδόν όλοι  ::

----------


## mojiro

> Όποιος νύχτα περπατεί....


λασπες και καλωδια(στη ταρατσα) πατει  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wiresounds

Μουαχαχαχα οεο

----------


## cirrus

Άντε νύχτα...

----------


## Montechristos

Άλλοι ετοιμάζονται να φύγουν και άλλοι ετοιμάζονται να λασπώσουν κάτω απο τα σκεπάσματα  ::  
Αυτά είναι  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Καλημέρα

----------


## racer

did u fall asleep?

----------


## Danimoth

Ρε τι βαμπιρ είστε εσείς? Ούτε ένα ποστ? Ακόμα να βγείτε?
Εγώ προσπαθώ να φιξάρω το δικτυό μου τώρα που έβαλα ουιντοουζ 2003. Πειραματίζομαι με το ρουτινγκ και ριμοτ αξεσ. Αλλά μπααααα. Θα πάτε στην κοπή πίτας την κυριακή?

----------


## sotiris

Είμαστε βαμπίρια προχωρημένα, βγαίνουμε αρ γάμιση τσάρκα...

----------


## alex-23

ηρθε?????

----------


## Εpsilon

μπαααααααααααααααααααα

----------


## nOiz

GRNet όλα τα λεφτά. Ο τύπος γράφει στο κανάλι:

<parea_thessaloniki> poia kopela tha mou kanei parea na pioume kana tsigaraki??

Εγώ φυσικά δεν άργησα να του στείλω prive και να του συστηθώ ως Μαρίνα:

[05:43:03] <parea_thessaloniki> psaxnw pareoula 
[05:43:11] <parea_thessaloniki> kai oti prokipsei
[05:43:17] <nOiz > pou akrivos?
[05:43:45] <parea_thessaloniki> pisw stathmo
[05:43:46] <nOiz > theleis na moy doseis ena tilefono na se paro?
[05:43:57] <parea_thessaloniki> kinito an theleis ?
[05:44:01] <nOiz > nai no prob
[05:44:08] <parea_thessaloniki> 6934***** (το έδωσε κανονικά)
[05:44:12] <parea_thessaloniki> u?
[05:44:26] <nOiz > 100
[05:44:30] <nOiz > ASFALEIA SYLAMVANESAI

 ::   ::

----------


## alasondro

εσύ και ο matlok  :: 
να υποθέσω οτι και το avatar σου
είναι cover up??
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## DVD_GR

αααλλοοος ξενυχτης...ρε γιαννη (alasondro) με κυνηγαει ο αλλος για το προγραμμα εχουμε μια τρυπα αντε να το φτιαξουμε που με ζαλιζει...

----------


## mojiro

> GRNet όλα τα λεφτά. Ο τύπος γράφει στο κανάλι:
> 
> <parea_thessaloniki> poia kopela tha mou kanei parea na pioume kana tsigaraki??
> 
> Εγώ φυσικά δεν άργησα να του στείλω prive και να του συστηθώ ως Μαρίνα:
> 
> [05:43:03] <parea_thessaloniki> psaxnw pareoula 
> [05:43:11] <parea_thessaloniki> kai oti prokipsei
> [05:43:17] <nOiz > pou akrivos?
> ...


και εγω της ΚΥΠ  ::

----------


## Danimoth

Βαμπιρ της κακιάς ώρας!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Όλο εγώ βγαίνω στο σεργιάνι. 
Κανείς τέτοια ώρα... Φτου σας!

----------


## elkos

> GRNet όλα τα λεφτά. Ο τύπος γράφει στο κανάλι:
> 
> <parea_thessaloniki> poia kopela tha mou kanei parea na pioume kana tsigaraki??
> 
> Εγώ φυσικά δεν άργησα να του στείλω prive και να του συστηθώ ως Μαρίνα:
> 
> [05:43:03] <parea_thessaloniki> psaxnw pareoula 
> [05:43:11] <parea_thessaloniki> kai oti prokipsei
> [05:43:17] <nOiz > pou akrivos?
> ...


που είναι οι νομικοί του φόρουμ να μας πουν πόσο τρώει κανείς για παραποίηση αρχής???  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## nOiz

*/me np Stratovarius - Black Diamond*

----------


## nOiz

Σας έσκισα χαλαράαα!!!  ::   ::

----------


## nuke

::

----------


## alex-23

http://live.awmnradio.awmn:8000/
ακουμε ολοι  ::

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

χα χα χα...

Μούμιασες,παιδί μου...

 ::   ::   ::  

Υ.Γ. Ανάθεμα το κρασί στο Άπολις,στα 3 Γουρουνάκια και το ποτό στο Taj Mahal... (όχι,δεν έκανα το γύρο της Αθήνας)

----------


## jungle traveller

Αντε την κανω και εγω!!!  ::

----------


## nuke

*radioawmn live* όλοι! πολύ καλή φάση..  ::

----------


## Montechristos

Καληνύχτα και απο εμένα. Παραδίδω τα όπλα δεν παλεύεται άλλο.

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

Aς κάνω την αρχή και για σήμερα...

----------


## elkos

ακόμη ένα ξενύχτι.....

----------


## alex-23

alex was here  ::  
ο κοσμος στηριζετε στην μη γνωση

----------


## sotiris

Τα ρητά σε μάραναν τέτοια ώρα.  ::

----------


## cirrus

Άντε καλήνυχτα. Πολύ coding έπεσε σήμερα.

----------


## alex-23

παμε και σημερα γερα  ::

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

γερά με τσαμπουκά!

----------


## elkos

θα πουλήσουμε τσαμπουκά ή θα ψωνίσουμε τσαμπουκά (να ξέρω)???

----------


## jungle traveller

δωσε ρε team sto para 5!!!

----------


## alex-23

> θα πουλήσουμε τσαμπουκά ή θα ψωνίσουμε τσαμπουκά (να ξέρω)???


γιατι εχει διαφορα  ::

----------


## elkos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από elkos
> 
> θα πουλήσουμε τσαμπουκά ή θα ψωνίσουμε τσαμπουκά (να ξέρω)???
> 
> 
> γιατι εχει διαφορα


μπα έτσι αδέξιος που είμαι ότι και να κάνουμε πάλι με μαυρισμένο μάτι θα καταλήξω!

----------


## schatzin

ΤΕΛΟΣ...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## alex-23

σωστα 
ΗΡΘΕ ...

----------


## schatzin

> σωστα 
> ΗΡΘΕ ...


#%@$& Κάποτε θα τα καταφέρω...  ::  Είμαι και GMT+00  ::

----------


## The_Doctor

Τα σεβη μου σε ολους τους ξενυχτηδες...Νυχτα ξελογιαστρααααααααααα!!!!!!!

----------


## nOiz

Με χάσατε ε? Μη νομίζετε ότι κοιμόμουν, απλά δεν έγραφα  ::

----------


## Danimoth

Πότε ξεκινάει θεωρητικά η μέρα?  ::

----------


## zafevolution

Α ρε B52 μας έκαψες με τον server..
Πάλι το ξενυχτήσαμε απόψε..  ::   ::

----------


## nOiz

Εγώ τώρα πάω για L2  ::   ::   ::

----------


## racer

alos gia L22222222222222222222?

----------


## DVD_GR

ρε που ειναι ο ALASONDRO??

----------


## Danimoth

Ήρθε το ΤΕΛΟΣ του! Αλλά κάθε ΤΕΛΟΣ είναι μια καινούργια ΑΡΧΗ, έτσι θα τον ξαναδούμε  ::  .

----------


## lambrosk

Δώσε χαιρετίσματα στον ξάδερφό σου στον Τάκη το Δρεπάνι...  ::   ::

----------


## sotiris

> Δώσε χαιρετίσματα στον ξάδερφό σου στον Τάκη το Δρεπάνι...


υπογραφη "ο Μπαμπης ο Σουγιας"  ::   ::

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

Ζντουπ!!!  ::

----------


## mojiro

> Ζντουπ!!!


στο awmn  ::  doiiiin


ρε σεις το http://www.x-treme.gr ζει αλλα δε ξερω αμα μας οδηγει κιολας  ::   ::   ::   ::  

λετε να δινει dsl με μπανερακι  ::  
εμεις δινουμε wifi με μπανερακι  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## nOiz

Ξυπνιώστε όλοι!!! ( ξυπνήστε και νιώστε μαζί  ::  )

----------


## mojiro

> Ξυπνιώστε όλοι!!! ( ξυπνήστε και νιώστε μαζί  )


ψοφημιααααααα

----------


## nOiz

Που χάθηκες ρε Μιχάλη!? Άντε καλημέρα πάω να φτιάξω καφέ!

----------


## mojiro

> Που χάθηκες ρε Μιχάλη!? Άντε καλημέρα πάω να φτιάξω καφέ!


με κλειδωσανε στη ταρατσα για τιμωρια  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## alex-23

καλημερα

----------


## elkos

> καλημερα


σπέρααααα λίγο ΟΤ αλλά γιόρταζες την παρασκευή?

----------


## alex-23

οχι δεν ειμαι Αλεξης αλλα Αλεξανδρος γιορταζω 30 Αυγουστου  ::

----------


## Venox

έλα για να γουστάρουμε  ::

----------


## SpIdr

οταν δεν νυσταζεις τι κανεις ???? βρυκολακιαζεις  ::

----------


## nOiz

Kαλημέρα, ωραίο το CS  ::

----------


## BladeWS

Τρομερο λαθος που σαν ΑΡΧΙ-βαμπιρ απουσιασα απο εδω... 


Εκανα τεσπα μια αρχη..

Αχχχ...βαρετο να "ξαναχτιζεις" το pc σου μετα απο format...  ::

----------


## mbjp

οπως και το να ψαχνεις παρκινγκ στις 3πμ στην Καλλιπολη..
δε παιζω τζοκερ καλυτερα.....

----------


## sotiris

H λυση ειναι, μολις το στησεις μια φορα και περασεις οτι βασικο προγραμμα θες, να παρεις ενα image.Μετα είναι διαδικασια μισης αντε μιας ωρας.

Ασχετο, ειναι καλο το παιχνιδι The.Elder.Scrolls.IV.Oblivion ?
Ειμαι ασχετος απο παιχνιδια, αλλα για αυτο εδω ακουω απο πολλους καλα λογια.

----------


## Montechristos

Καληνύχτα παιδιά, Καληνύχτα βρικόλακες καλύτερα. Εγώ δεν την παλεύω άλλο. Καλή συνέχεια στούς εναπομείναντες.
Αν υπάρχουν δηλαδή γιατί τέτοια ώρα λίγο δύσκολο μου φαίνεται. 



> Αχχχ...βαρετο να "ξαναχτιζεις" το pc σου μετα απο format...


Κάνε ρε ένα Ghost να ηρεμήσεις μια και καλή.
Μετά οπότε τα σκατώνεις, πράγμα που για σένα θα είναι πολύ συχνό, κάνεις ένα unGhost και επαναφέρεις το σύστημα σου στην προηγούμενη κατάσταση του και είσαι κύριος. Ούτε κούραση ούτε να ψάχνεις ούτε τίποτα.

----------


## SpIdr

ρε παιδια τι να κανω δεν μπορω να κοιμηθω  ::

----------


## Danimoth

> Αχχχ...βαρετο να "ξαναχτιζεις" το pc σου μετα απο format...


Ρε Blade μη μασάς, βάλε κανέναν Norton Ghost i Acronis True Image και κάνεις τη δουλειά σου σε 5 λεπτά. Κάνω format τουλάχιστον κάθε μήνα.  ::

----------


## JS

> Ασχετο, ειναι καλο το παιχνιδι The.Elder.Scrolls.IV.Oblivion ?
> Ειμαι ασχετος απο παιχνιδια, αλλα για αυτο εδω ακουω απο πολλους καλα λογια.


Αν παίζεις RPG θα γίνεις αρχι-βαμπίρ (σαν εμένα)  ::   ::   ::  
Αλλά μήπως σου πέσει βαρύ για τα γούστα σου ;
Ξεκίνα με κάτι πιο αδερφίστικο , πχ WorldOfWarcraft, και μετά έλα στα RPGs  ::   ::   ::

----------


## vegos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sotiris
> 
> 
> Ασχετο, ειναι καλο το παιχνιδι The.Elder.Scrolls.IV.Oblivion ?
> Ειμαι ασχετος απο παιχνιδια, αλλα για αυτο εδω ακουω απο πολλους καλα λογια.
> 
> 
> Αν παίζεις RPG θα γίνεις αρχι-βαμπίρ (σαν εμένα)    
> Αλλά μήπως σου πέσει βαρύ για τα γούστα σου ;
> Ξεκίνα με κάτι πιο αδερφίστικο , πχ WorldOfWarcraft, και μετά έλα στα RPGs


Γράψε λίγο κώδικα ρεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε........................  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## sotiris

Ακομη με το game εισαι JS?
(τι κολοπαιχνιδο ειναι αυτο ρε συ....4.3Gb....κολαση, με τσακισε...αλλα κατεβασα ενα βιντεο παρουσιασης καμια 100ΜΒ και μου αρεσε)

εχεις να φτιαξεις να κανει tag rename και να μετατρεπει απο greeklish σε greek.

Για σενα τον κωδικακια ειναι ευκολα πραγματα....ετσι λεει και ο κυρ-vegos.  ::   ::

----------


## SpIdr

κανενας τροπος για να λυσουμε το προβλημα του υπνου  ::  γνωριζει κανεις  ::

----------


## Montechristos

Ναι δεν είναι δύσκολο. Εγώ σου βρήκα λύση. Υπάρχουν κάτι χαπάκια που λέγονται υπνωτικά. Πάρε εκεί καμιά δεκαριά και θα σου πω εγώ αν ξαναμιλήσεις για πρόβλημα ύπνου  ::

----------


## elkos

πιό πρόβλημα ύπνου?

----------


## SpIdr

ειναι οταν καποιος δεν μπορει να κοιμηθει  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

> ειναι οταν καποιος δεν μπορει να κοιμηθει


 εγω εχω το αναποδο προβλημα δε γουσταρω τον υπνο λοοοολ

αρα βλεπεις ειναι 2 τα προβληματα  ::

----------


## sotiris

Εσύ που δεν γουστάρεις τον ύπνο, πρέπει να έρθεις σε επικοινωνία με τον tripkaos να σε κατατοπίσει σχετικά.  ::

----------


## elkos

σχετικά με την αϋπνια
δοκίμασε πρώτα αυτά
πήγαινε για ύπνο την ίδια ώρα κάθε μέρα ακόμα και τις αργείες
δημιούργησε μια συνήθεια πριν τον ύπνο π.χ. ένα ντουζάκι 10 λεπτα πριν
μην κοιμάσαι πάνω από μισή με μια ώρα το μεσημέρι
οχι αλκοολ, καφεϊνη, βαριά και καφτερά φαγητά και γλυκά 4 ώρες πριν ξαπλώσεις
κάνε γυμναστική κατά την ημέρα (όχι 2 ώρες πριν κοιμηθεις)
το στρώμα σου να ειναι βολικό (αν όχι πάρε καινουριο)
δροσερό (οχι κρυο) δωμάτιο
πιες ζεστό γάλα ή φαε μπανανα
χαλάρωσε μια ώρα πριν ξαπλώσεις (αλλοι κάνουν γιόγκα αλλοι προσευχονται έχει αποδειχθει οτι βοηθάει)
τηλεοραση και pc μια ωρα πριν τον υπνο κλειστά βάλε ραδιο ή κανενα cd καλυτερα
αν δεν δουλέψουν όλα αυτά μίλα με το παθολογο σου

----------


## elkos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από SpIdr
> 
> ειναι οταν καποιος δεν μπορει να κοιμηθει   
> 
> 
>  εγω εχω το αναποδο προβλημα δε γουσταρω τον υπνο λοοοολ
> 
> αρα βλεπεις ειναι 2 τα προβληματα


ειναι αρκετά περισσότερα http://www.neuronic.com/neuronics/icsd.htm  ::   ::   ::

----------


## SpIdr

ευχαριστω πολυ ελκος αλλα υπαρχει ενα προβλημα  ::   ::  
κανω ακριβως τα αντιθετα απο ολα αυτα που γραφεις πιο πανω  ::

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

δύσκολη η σημερινή νύχτα...  ::

----------


## SpIdr

αυπνιες  ::

----------


## nOiz

Aυτός ο βήχας θα με πεθάνει...  ::   ::

----------


## jungle traveller

Ασε και εγω εχω κρυωσει και εχει κλεισει η μυτη μου.Εχει καμια λυση κανεις??

----------


## Mick Flemm

> πιό πρόβλημα ύπνου?


Το πρωί δεν τρώω γιατί σκέφτομαι...
Το μεσημέρι δεν τρώω γιατί σκέφτομαι...
Το απόγευμα δεν τρώω γιατί σκέφτομαι...
Το βράδυ δεν κοιμάμαι γιατί πεινάω...

----------


## nOiz

> Το πρωί δεν τρώω γιατί σκέφτομαι...
> Το μεσημέρι δεν τρώω γιατί σκέφτομαι...
> Το απόγευμα δεν τρώω γιατί σκέφτομαι...
> Το βράδυ δεν κοιμάμαι γιατί πεινάω...



 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## nOiz

Πήγε τρίτη σελίδα το thread... τα βαμπίρια πεθαίνουν...  ::   ::

----------


## racer

a?

----------


## nuke

κανείς?  ::  μετά από 11 μέρες..

----------


## nOiz

> κανείς?  μετά από 11 μέρες..


Είπαμε...τα βαμπίρια πεθαίνουν...  ::

----------


## jungle traveller

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## nOiz

Άσε μας ρε Βαγγέλη  ::   ::   ::

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

'γάρο time.

()_____)_________________)~~~

 ::   ::   ::  

Σάββατο πρωί δουλειά και βαριέμαιιιιι.

----------


## nOiz

> 'γάρο time.
> 
> ()_____)_________________)~~~
> 
>    
> 
> Σάββατο πρωί δουλειά και βαριέμαιιιιι.


Άλλο γάρο και άλλο *τσι*γάρο!  ::   ::

----------


## sotiris

Etsiiiiiii....

----------


## nOiz

Άντε γειά μας!  ::

----------


## alex-23

μερα  ::

----------


## nuke

μέρα.. άντε να ξυπνάμε σιγά σιγά..

----------


## sotiris

έχω μια πείνα....

----------


## nuke

αν και είναι νωρίς.... τελος..

----------


## nOiz

Τρώω Pizza Fan 4x4!  ::   :: 
ΥΕΑΗ PIZZA ΔΙΚΕ ΜΟΥ!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Κανείς τριγύρω ??

----------


## nOiz

Κάτι γίνεται... Είδαμε και πάθαμε να σουλουπώσουμε το http://www.octech.gr  ::

----------


## alex-23

εδω ειμαι  ::

----------


## nOiz

Χαλαρά όμως... ULi Jon Roth rulz!

----------


## nuke

::

----------


## Nefalim

πριοναδες ενωθειτε  ::

----------


## pouran24

καποιος εκανε επιτελους ρισταρτ τον σερβερ του ντιάμπλου...  ::   ::

----------


## nOiz

Εγώ πάω για ύπνο πάντως..

----------


## nOiz

Χα! Σας έσκισα, δε πήγα για ύπνο τελικά!  ::

----------


## Danimoth

Κανείς εδώ? Μόλις γύρισα από πάρτυ και βαριέμαιιιιιιιιιιιιιι.

----------


## Mick Flemm

Αυτό το java.util.Properties μου έχει λύσει τα χέρια μιλάμε, ήταν σχεδόν ότι είχα σκεφτεί για την δομή των διαφόρων plugins...

Τώρα προσπαθώ να φτιάξω ένα μηχανισμό φορτόματος plugin σε Java, GRRR μόνο μέσα από streams γίνεται η δουλειά.

----------


## Mick Flemm

Μούρλια...


Αρχικά έστω το παρακάτω Object -θα μπορούσε να είναι ο Configurator για τον DHCP π.χ.-



```
import java.io.*;
public class Slave implements Serializable {

String msg;

public Slave() {
msg = "Jazzanova Rulez !";
}

public String toString() {
        return msg;
}

}
```

Το κάνουμε Serialize με το παρακάτω προγραμματάκι...



```
import java.io.*;
public class PluginCreator {

public static void main(String Args[]) throws
java.io.FileNotFoundException,
java.io.IOException
{
        FileOutputStream fos = new FileOutputStream("Slave.nco");
        ObjectOutputStream oos = new ObjectOutputStream(fos);

        oos.writeObject(new Slave());

        oos.close();
}

}
```

και τώρα το plugin μας έχει σωθεί initialized στο αρχείο Slave.nco.

Κάτι τέτοιο θα τρέχει απ' την πλευρά του core Node Configurator και το filename θα το παίρνει από εξωτερικό αρχείο XML (βλ properties class) για κάθε plugin, θα βάζουμε δλδ το .nco καπου που να μπορεί να το βρεί η java, θα το δηλώνουμε σε ένα XML, το XML θα διαβάζεται από την loadFromXML και τα filenames θα γίνονται μεταβλητές κλπ κλπ...



```
import java.io.*;
public class Master {

public static void main(String Args[]) throws
java.io.FileNotFoundException,
java.io.IOException,
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException
{

        FileInputStream file = new FileInputStream("Slave.nco");
        ObjectInputStream incoming = new ObjectInputStream(file);

        Slave test = (Slave) incoming.readObject();

        System.out.println(test.toString());
}

}
```

Ποιό εύκολο απ' όσο νόμιζα τελικά...  ::

----------


## sotiris

Σίγουρα απαντάς στο σωστό μέρος?

----------


## mojiro

> Σίγουρα απαντάς στο σωστό μέρος?


 της νυχτας τα καμοματα τα βλεπει μερα και γελα  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## vmanolis

Ρε παιδιά, μην τον αποπαίρνετε.  ::  
Απλά εξωτερίκευσε μια σκέψη που είχε, δεν είναι κακό.  ::

----------


## wiresounds

fsssit ... boing !

----------


## wiresounds

Τίποτα ;  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Παρόν, άλλη μια ταινία του Argento έφτασε στο τέλος...  ::

----------


## sotiris

Στις διαταγες σας....

----------


## kakis

Είπα να γράψω κι εγώ μια φορα στο thread των βρικολάκων  ::

----------


## sotiris

καλά έκανες.

----------


## kakis

Μπας και ανέβω από πλαγκτον  ::  lol

----------


## kakis

Ποιός κοιμάται τώρα?

----------


## kakis

Μάλλον είμαι ο τελευταίος  ::

----------


## SpIdr

θα θελες  ::

----------


## kakis

Να

----------


## kakis

πως

----------


## SpIdr

ο τελευταιος των awmnιτων  ::

----------


## kakis

καταναλώνω τα post μου  ::

----------


## kakis

Μάλλον δεν ήρθε το τέλος

----------


## kakis

...

----------


## SpIdr

κοιμησου αντε  ::

----------


## kakis

Δε νομίζω, προηγήσαι  ::

----------


## SpIdr

καληνυχτα τι να κανουμε η επομονη του νεοπα  ::

----------


## kakis

Ακούστε αυτό

----------


## kakis

Καληνύχτα SpIdr... MOYXA XA XAXA  ::

----------


## kakis

Το ρολόι δείχνει 5:12  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Μα να μην με παίρνει ο ύπνος με τίποτα ρε γμτ...  ::

----------


## jungle traveller

εγω εχω μαθημα αυριο στις 10 και δν εχω ξυπνητηρι...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## jungle traveller

αα μην ξεχασω και το κορυφαιο της ημερας!!!Μιλαγα με μια τυπησα στο zoo και στην συνεχεια αρχισε να μου λεει κατι για bi και την κοροιδευα!!!χαχαα!!η πλακα ειναι οτι ειναι απο την αγγλια και μενει ελλαδα 5 χρονια.Φανταστειτε ποσο ανωμαλοι ειναι οι αγγλοι....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## kakis

Άλλο ενα βράδυ...

----------


## kakis

...είμαι ο βρικόλακας - αρχιξενύχτης !  ::   ::   ::

----------


## kakis

Και μόλις έγινα μαρίδα!

----------


## ayger

A night without music, it's a lost night....

----------


## Mick Flemm

Αντε να την πέσω κι εγώ...

----------


## lambrosk

Τι γίνεται εδω μέσα έχω πολύ καιρό να πατήσω...
ρε δεν αφήσατε καφέ...  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

είναι μια, μόνο μια, ονειρεμένη Φρουτοπία....

----------


## kakis

Να 'μαι και εγώ...  ::

----------


## kakis

Είμαι άραγε ο τελευταίος;

----------


## kakis

Από ό,τι φαίνεται, μάλλον...  ::

----------


## kakis

Πάντως έχει πλάκα να χαλάς τα post σου για πλάκα  ::

----------


## Vigor

Μετά από έναν φοβερό DJ Mikee στο Luv, ώρα για ύπνο...(προπόνηση αύριο...)  ::

----------


## ayger

A night without music, it's a lost night....

----------


## Mick Flemm

Έχουμε καεί τελείως μου φαίνεται  ::  εγώ πάντως γράφω ένα GUIToolkit με inner classes κλπ, έχει χαβαλέ τελικά η Java.

----------


## nOiz

Γειά μας κι αέρα στα πανιά μας.

----------


## Mick Flemm

Καφέ κανείς ?

----------


## Mick Flemm

Τρελή βαρεμάρα, κάθομαι και καθαρίζω το mailbox μου εδώ και 3-4 ώρες...

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

πού είναι ο ύπνος,οεο;;;;;

----------


## nuke

αυπνίες έχουμε tarantula?

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

> αυπνίες έχουμε tarantula?


Άσε,όπως σχεδόν και κάθε μέρα από τότε που χώρισα και με έχουν πήξει με τη δουλειά και τα projects...  ::

----------


## nuke

μια απ τα ίδια κ εδώ.. κ έχω 11 μάθημα αύριο στη σχολή..

btw ακούσατε τπτ για απεργίες στα αει-τει αυριο?

----------


## nuke

@@@@ βρυκόλακας είμαι πάω για ύπνο..

σταδιαλα..

----------


## alex-23

καλημερα  ::

----------


## SpIdr

τωρα ειναι καλημερα  ::

----------


## SpIdr

πιστος στο ραντευου μου 5.30 στον αντ1 εχει Sylvester & Tweety  ::  
εγω παντα ημουν με τον Sylvester αλλα ποτε δεν εφαγε τον Tweety  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

abstract class....
abstract...
interface...
class
private
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## elkos

wake up!

----------


## Mick Flemm

Παρών !

----------


## elkos

πανταχού παρών ο λιμενάρχης

----------


## nOiz

Ψψψψψψψτττττ. Κι εγώ ξύπνιος προς το παρόν.  ::

----------


## elkos

έτσι ετσι

----------


## Nefalim

ειστε φλωροι εγω πινω ουισκακι στην βερντα και καπνιζω

----------


## nuke

ξαναμαζεύονται τα vampire?

----------


## sotiris

έτσι πρέπει....τα βαμπίρια ποτέ δεν πεθαίνουν...μόνο λίγο καιρό ξαποσταίνουν και ξανά προς την δόξα τραβούν....

(Nefalim, εγώ σήμερα είπα να μην πιω ουισκάκι και έφτιαξα κοκτέιλ με usrsus-amaretto)

----------


## alex-23

age of empiers 2 μαζι με tlogic και thougt μεχρι τωρα  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Ozric Tentacles από τις 23 μέχρι τώρα  ::

----------


## SpIdr

GIVE MAM ΣΤΟΝ ΛΑΟ  ::  πειναω που να σφυξει και η ζεστη
φορεστε γυαλια ->  ::

----------


## slapper

> Ozric Tentacles


Θεοί!!!!!!  ::   ::   ::  
Οποιος είναι fun στο jinzora μου!!

----------


## nOiz

> GIVE MAM ΣΤΟΝ ΛΑΟ  πειναω που να σφυξει και η ζεστη
> φορεστε γυαλια ->





> Ozric Tentacles
> 
> 
> Θεοί!!!!!!    
> Οποιος είναι fun στο jinzora μου!!


ΨΨΨΨττττ, this is the vampire topic. Feel!  ::   ::

----------


## Nefalim

παω να σταξω ουισκι να πιω θα ακουσω μαλαμα και αγγελακα θα καπνισω και θα αραξω στην βεραντα οπου εκει θα φιλοσοφησω περι των ΓΥΝΑΙΚΩΝ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΟΛΕΣ ΜΑ ΟΛΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ...............

----------


## Mick Flemm

Αν ψήνεστε για θριλεράκι βάλτε mega  ::

----------


## sotiris

mega ε? για να δουμε....

----------


## Mick Flemm

Ε μα τώρα έχεις χάσει την splaτεριά  ::

----------


## nOiz

> παω να σταξω ουισκι να πιω θα ακουσω μαλαμα και αγγελακα θα καπνισω και θα αραξω στην βεραντα οπου εκει θα φιλοσοφησω περι των ΓΥΝΑΙΚΩΝ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΟΛΕΣ ΜΑ ΟΛΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ...............


Θα έρθει και η ώρα που θα λες το αντίθετο...  ::  
Μάλαμας μετράει πάντως (και Αγγελάκας)

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Πάλι Σαββατο πρωί στη δουλειά...
Δουλειά δεν έχει.....
Κάνει ζέστη.....
Μου φτάξανε σκατά καφέ.... 
Καποιος "μπιπ" έχει κλίσει τον δρόμο και γίνεται της τρελής από τις κόρνες...
Βαριέμαι....
Εξεταστική θα γίνει?

----------


## ayger

And remember....A night without music, is a lost night...

----------


## Mick Flemm

Αχ αυτοί οι Goblin...  ::

----------


## SpIdr

καληνυχτα  ::  
καλημερα  ::  

αχ αυτη η ζεστη.....

----------


## Mick Flemm

260 γραμμές σήμερα, λίγο ακόμα και τελειώνω την όλη ιστορία με τον χειρισμό των IP διευθύνσεων, έφτιαξα μια class που παίρνει strings και τα κάνει IP ελέγχοντας απο regexp μέχρι και RFC rules. Είναι αρκετά ολοκληρομένο, τώρα δουλεύω με την netmask, έτσι ώστε η class να κάνει και υπολογισμούς κλπ  ::  Το έχω γεμίσει και comments για reference...

Κάθε φορά πάντως που γράφω κάτι σχετικό με IP το παρακάτω regexp μου έχει λύσει τα χέρια...



```
([01]?[0-9][0-9]?|2[0-4][0-9]|25[0-5]).([01]?[0-9][0-9]?|2[0-4][0-9]|25[0-5]).([01]?[0-9][0-9]?|2[0-4][0-9]|25[0-5]).([01]?[0-9][0-9]?|2[0-4][0-9]|25[0-5])
```

Μακρυνάρι ε ?  ::

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

Αναθεματισμένη MySQL και Netbeans...Αναθεματισμένοι drivers για τη σύνδεση MySQL και JSP...

 ::   ::   ::   ::  
 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

χαμένα  ::

----------


## DIMKATIO

χα χα χα είμαι και εγώ ξύπνιος !!  ::   ::

----------


## sotiris

> χα χα χα είμαι και εγώ ξύπνιος !!


Αγουροξυπνημένο σε βρίσκω....

----------


## sokratisg

Κρατιέται κανένας ή είμαι μόνος μου πλέον?  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## bosss

Οχι είμαστε και άλλοι...!
Gakkariiiii που είσαι???????????

----------


## gakkari

Ποιός με φωνάζει τετοια ώρα θα με αφήσεις να κοιμηθώ ωρέ???


 ::   ::   ::

----------


## bosss

Έλεγα και εγώ κοιμάσε τετοια ωρα?
Αλλά ετσι είστε εσείς οι φοιτητές . . . .  ::

----------


## sotiris

> Αλλά ετσι είστε εσείς οι φοιτητές . . . .


Και όχι μόνο οι φοιτητές...υπάρχουν και άλλα βαμπίρια.

----------


## sokratisg

Παιδιά είμαι 3-4 μέρες τώρα κοιμάμοι μόλις ξημερώσει, κατά τις 5:30 δηλαδή....Οπότε σήμερα μάλλον με βλέπω για νάνι...Άντε καλή συνέχεια και καληνύχτα!

----------


## Danimoth

Μόλις γύρισα από σινεμά, οπου είδα τη χειρότερη ταινία που έχω δει ποτέ. Πλέον η κλιμακά μου από 0-10 που βαθμολογώ τις ταινίες έχει νέο 0.

----------


## wiresounds

> Μόλις γύρισα από σινεμά, οπου είδα τη χειρότερη ταινία που έχω δει ποτέ. Πλέον η κλιμακά μου από 0-10 που βαθμολογώ τις ταινίες έχει νέο 0.


Και ποια ήταν ; οεο ;

----------


## erasmospunk

δηλώνω και εγώ βαμπίρ  ::  

παρακμή του holywood, πάλι καλά που έχω σταματήσει να βλέπω ταινίες από εκεί εδώ και πολύ καιρό. Προτιμώ κάτι μη-holywood  ::  

πάω για ύπνο γιατί σε λίγο βγαίνει το φως!

----------


## alasondro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από BabisSougias
> 
> Μόλις γύρισα από σινεμά, οπου είδα τη χειρότερη ταινία που έχω δει ποτέ. Πλέον η κλιμακά μου από 0-10 που βαθμολογώ τις ταινίες έχει νέο 0.
> 
> 
> Και ποια ήταν ; οεο ;


Let me guess silent hill?

----------


## erasmospunk

alasondro τι έγινε τελικά με τον 4πλο; μίλησες με τον jntou;

----------


## Danimoth

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από BabisSougias
> 
> Μόλις γύρισα από σινεμά, οπου είδα τη χειρότερη ταινία που έχω δει ποτέ. Πλέον η κλιμακά μου από 0-10 που βαθμολογώ τις ταινίες έχει νέο 0.
> 
> 
> Και ποια ήταν ; οεο ;


"Δεσμοί Διαζυγίου" λέγεται. Άσε που είναι μόνο 50 λεπτά ενώ το πρόγραμμα έλεγε 1.20 λεπτά.

----------


## wiresounds

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από wiresounds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από BabisSougias
> 
> ...


Λες να έχασαν την άλλη μισή ;  ::

----------


## Danimoth

Σορρυ δε λέγεται έτσι έκανα edit. Μέγιστη μούφα. Η προηγούμενη χάλια ταινία που είχα για 0 ήταν το "Στο μυαλό του John Malcovic"

----------


## erasmospunk

οχι ρε συ, αυτή ήταν καλή. Τώρα περί ορέξεως...  :: 

εντιτ: "Στο μυαλό του John Malcovic" εννοω

----------


## wiresounds

> "Δεσμοί Διαζυγίου" λέγεται. Άσε που είναι μόνο 50 λεπτά ενώ το πρόγραμμα έλεγε 1.20 λεπτά.


Εεε σκέψη θέλει ; Πήραν διαζύγιο και χώρισαν και την ταινία στη μέση.  ::

----------


## Danimoth

> οχι ρε συ, αυτή ήταν καλή. Τώρα περί ορέξεως...


Σε ποια αναφέρεσαι από τις δύο?
Πάντως το δεσμοί διαζυγίου ήταν χάλι. Οικογένεια να σου πετύχει :/

edit: Είδα το edit σου  :: . Λίγο περίεργη για τα γούστα μου βασικά. Ε, δεν ξέρω ήταν και παλιά. 

Παράξενο που δεν είναι κανείς για cs.

----------


## erasmospunk

δες το "eternal sunshine of a spotless mind", φοβερή ταινία με πολύ καλό τέλος

----------


## Danimoth

Σε 10 λεπτά κατεβαίνει....  ::

----------


## SpIdr

που ειναι η γυαλα ?
οεο

----------


## Mick Flemm

Εμένα με έπιασε ο καημός να γράψω ένα tutorial γιατί έχω πολύ πάνω από χρόνο να ασχοληθώ με το θέμα και απ' ότι βλέπω μας έχει πάρει η κάτω βόλτα...

----------


## Danimoth

Πήγα και είδα το Mission Impossible σήμερα. Niceeeeeeeeeee..........  ::  
Where are you vampires?

----------


## sotiris

Ε, που να'νάναι....κάπου εδώ γύρω και θα δροσίζονται σε κανά τρυφερό λαιμουδάκι....

----------


## Mick Flemm

Με φόναξε κανείς ?  ::

----------


## nOiz

*now playing :* Porcupine Tree - Arriving Somewhere, but Not Here.

----------


## Mick Flemm

grrrr....  ::

----------


## pantdimi

hi to aall!!  ::   ::  


jsp φανερώσου αφού σε είδα οτι τριγυρνάς εδώ γύρω!

----------


## jsp

> jsp φανερώσου αφού σε είδα οτι τριγυρνάς εδώ γύρω!


  ::  εψαχνα το επομενο θυμα 
ή μαλλον το προηγουμενο  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Danimoth

Date movie τεράστιααααααααααααααααααααααααα μούφα. Αλλά η Andy(Sophie Monk) είναι γκομενάρα, δε συμφωνείτε???  ::

----------


## nOiz

Ακούω τραγουδάκια παιδικά για μαθήματα αγγλικών!  ::   ::  
Με έβαλε η γυναίκα να τις γράψω κάτι κασέτες για τα ιδιαίτερα που κάνει σε πιτσιρίκια. CoolEdit και άγιος ο θεός... Σε λίγο θα κάνω mix και mastering  ::   ::

----------


## sotiris

καλή δύναμη...

----------


## zod

Να σας πω. Τώρα εμείς γιατί δεν κοιμόμαστε;  ::

----------


## jungle traveller

ξερω γω...

----------


## nOiz

> καλή δύναμη...


Ευχαριστώ, μόλις τελείωσα. Νομίζω ότι ήρθε η ώρα να μιλήσω με το μαξιλάρι μου... δε τα πηγαίνουμε και πολύ καλά τελευταία...  ::

----------


## zod

Δε βλέπω κίνηση σήμερα.

----------


## sokratisg

Νομίζεις....  ::   ::

----------


## zod

Το ΤΕΙ τι γίνεται; Τελειώνει;  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Εμείς πάντως εδώ στο Ηράκλειο κρατάμε καλά  ::

----------


## Danimoth

Εμείς κατάληψη.

----------


## argi

εγώ φιλάω βάρδια με τον μπέμπη... να φάει σε καμια ώρα χωρίς να ξυπνήσει η γυναίκα μου...

@rg!

----------


## jamesbond

κατάληψη που???

----------


## Danimoth

Πολυτεχνείο

----------


## argi

και πως περνάτε την ώρα σας στο Πολυτεχνείο βρε παιδιά?

----------


## wiresounds

Έφαγε ο μικρός ;  ::

----------


## argi

Aκόμα όχι... αλλα αν δεν ... υπνός γιόκ....

Που θα πάει...

@rg!

----------


## nicolouris

Πάλι τελευταίος  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  θα κοιμηθώ.......

----------


## zod

Ξεκινάμε και σήμερα την ολονυκτία.  ::  Ξέρει κανείς βρυκόλακας να μου πει κανα καλό site με tutorials και info για hostap;

----------


## zod

Πολύ νέκρα βρε αδερφέ  ::  . Θα φταίει η πορεία.

----------


## Nefalim

τι αλλα?

----------


## alex-23

καλα μορε εσυ?
ακουω τα πουλια να κελαηδανε καλημερα  ::

----------


## jungle traveller

Μολις τωρα τελειωσα τις ρυθμισεις για το Hub του χαλανδριου!!!!Επιτελους!!!
Αντε μπειτε!!! dc.jungletraveller.awmn

Παω για νανι,bb!!  ::

----------


## DIMKATIO

πάω για ύπνο νύσταξα !

----------


## sokratisg

Και εγώ μόλις τελείωσα με το βρωμοcacti. Πάω να την πέσω.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## jungle traveller

Χαχαχα σας προλαβα!!!Εβλεπα εντατικη και ξενερωσα που πεθανε η τυπισα εν ονοματι lucy...  ::   ::  

Παω να κοιμηθω γιατι δν την επαλε!!

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Είμαι βρυκόλακας και δουλεύω πρωί. So What?  ::

----------


## BladeWS

Τι εγινε σημερα που ειναι τα βαμπίρια?  ::

----------


## kakis

> Τι εγινε σημερα που ειναι τα βαμπίρια?


Νωρίς ήρθες γι' αυτό..  ::

----------


## sotiris

Εγώ σήμερα είπα να κάνω αποτοξίνωση...πείνω μπύρα....το χθεσινό αίμα που έπεσε βαρύ.

----------


## BladeWS

Εγω δεν την παλεβω ειμαι απο ποτα,το τσιγαρο και παω
σε οριζοντια πολωση..  ::

----------


## BladeWS

Καληνυχτα καλη σηνέχεια....  ::

----------


## kakis

> Καληνυχτα καλη σηνέχεια....


Κρίμα δεν είσαι δικός μας...  ::

----------


## zod

Εσύ τώρα με ποιους είσαι;  ::

----------


## jungle traveller

με τους αλλους...  ::

----------


## zod

Εντάξει, τότε έιμαστε όλοι μαζί, γιατί και εμείς με τους άλλους είμαστε  ::

----------


## jungle traveller

κυριλε τοτε!!  ::

----------


## zod

Να σου πω. Τελικά το δαχτυλιδάκι δεν το κατάφερες ε; Το πήρε εκείνος ο κοντοπύθαρος με τα τριχωτά πόδια!  ::

----------


## jungle traveller

Ναι ρε γαμωτο και το φορεσε και εξαφανιστηκε ξαφνικα...

----------


## zod

Δε πειράζει μωρέ. Θα παρεις κανα άλλο καλύτερο. Έτσι κι αλλιώς τα χρυσά δεν είναι στη μόδα.

----------


## tristanos

Τα χρυσά δόντια είναι στην μόδα, και όχι βέβαια τα δαχτυλίδια 
που εγώ προσωπικά τα θεωρώ μπανάλ, κιτσ και πολύ πολύ κακόγουστα.

Όπως επίσης, πολύ σέξυ, είναι οι χοντρές χρυσές καδένες, που λαμπυρίζουν παιχνιδιάρικα, πάνω σε δασύτριχα στέρνη, που ξεπροβάλουν
βάναυσα μέσα από ανοιχτά λευκά πουκάμισα.

Αχ τα πα και ησύχασα
Πάω να πάρω μια μπουγάτσα με κιμά
και μετά να πάω να κοιμηθώ
ξημέρωσε και σήμερα

----------


## zod

Ρε συ μη πάρεις με κιμά. Πάρε μία με κρέμα. Την κάνουν φοβερή στη Θεσσαλονίκη  ::

----------


## jungle traveller

κολοφαρδοι...εχετε και γαμω τις μπουγατσες(με κρεμα εννοω...  ::  )

----------


## zod

Ρε συ. Όπως θα έρχεσαι μεθαύριο φέρε μία για τον Jungle. Πακέτο  ::

----------


## panoz

βασικά, μία με τυρί και μία με κιμά ανάκατα τα κομμάτια για να μην ξέρεις τι παίρνεις και μιά με κρέμα ξεχωριστά για επιδόρπιο  ::   ::   ::  τα είπα και πείνασα..

----------


## sidis

ρημαδι mrtg.....  ::

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

Στην τσίτα είμαστε;Στην τσίτα;  ::

----------


## panoz

kernel.. zzzzzzzzzzzz... compile.. zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.... make.. zzzzzzzzzzz...

----------


## sotiris

H πιο καλή ώρα...ένα δίωρο έμεινε...

----------


## nOiz

Εγώ πάω να την πέσω πάντως...  ::

----------


## zod

Θα φάμε τίποτα;

----------


## pantdimi

παρείγγειλε!!  ::  
Μια κρεπούλα βασικά τώρα την τσάκιζα!  ::

----------


## jungle traveller

Τρωω ψωμι με μερεντα.

----------


## zod

Ξέρει κανείς ποια είναι η ιεραρχία στα ψάρια; Μετά την κουτσομούρα για παράδειγμα τι έχει; και μετα; και μετα;

----------


## Mick Flemm

Αυτή η ζέστη σκοτώνει...  ::

----------


## zod

Πόσους βαθμούς έχεις;  ::

----------


## jungle traveller

ρε Νικο στο χαλανδρι εχει κρυο...  ::   ::

----------


## Nefalim

ti alla?  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## jamesbond

σκατά!!!!!

----------


## panoz

Ναι μπορεί να μην κοιμήθηκα καθόλου σημερα αλλά έχω επιτέλους working ubuntu 6.06 επάνω σε intel (soft)raid με full xgl + compiz..

και αν δεν καταλάβατε χριστό απ'ότι είπα δεν τρέχει μία!! 

απλά είμαι ο ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟΣ !!! μουχαχαχαχαχα!!! ναι ναι ναι ο ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟΣ !!! μουχαχαχαχαχαχα!!!  ::   ::   ::  

καλά μπορεί όχι ο καλύτερος..  ::   ::

----------


## jamesbond

οχι εγώ είμαι ο καλύτερος!

----------


## panoz

ο καλύτερος μπορεί να μην είμαι αλλά είμαι ακόμα ξύπνιος!! χαχαχα 34 ώρες and counting  ::

----------


## mojiro

η ωρα ειναι 01:28

----------


## panoz

και είμαι ακόμα ξύπνιος!! 40 ώρες!! μουχαχαχαααα! my name is dracula! count dracula! i want your bloooood! shaken not stirred...

----------


## slapper

Να κάνω και εγω το παρθενικό μου post σε αυτο εδώ το topic
Ωρα 2.10 αλλα πάμε για ύπνο αρκετα καήκαμε και σήμερα!!
Αυριο πάλι  ::   ::  

Καλι συνέχεια στα νυχτοπούλια!!  ::   ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

πέρασα να πω μια καλημέρα στους συν-καμένους (c) mew  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

όλα τα καλά παιδιά  ::

----------


## alex-23

πρεπει να φτιαξεις το lan  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

μλκίζεται η κάρτα, τώρα π.χ. παίζει Ο.Κ. προχθές δεν είχε recieve  ::  (να δείτε στο ethereal να κάνει ARP ο ένας στον άλλο και να μην υπάρχει κανένα reply  :: )

----------


## jamesbond

aloxa!!!!

----------


## kakis

Να καλημερίσω και εγώ σήμερα...  ::

----------


## kakis

Σήμερα έγινα κουτσομούρα, θα το γιορτάσω με λίγο φρέσκο αίμα...  ::

----------


## erasmospunk

εγώ είμαι κουτσομούρα?

----------


## erasmospunk

ναι, είμαι......

καλημέρα θνητοί, καληνύχτα βαμπίρ

----------


## panoz

κοίτα που γίναμε όλοι...  ::  ?!?!?!  ::  κολιός ??? είμαι κολιός ??? τι λες ρε !!

----------


## nicolouris

Kαλημέρα!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## wiresounds

Κάτσε ακόμα δεν πήγαμε για ύπνο.  ::

----------


## jamesbond

άλλη μία ξενέρωτη νύχτα βαδίξει πρός το τέλος της!!!

----------


## nOiz

Όχι άλλο CS... φτάνει...

----------


## zod

Εγώ τώρα γύρισα. @#$#κία ήτανε. Καλά κάνατε και δεν ήρθατε.

----------


## Mick Flemm

ένα προβατάκι...
δύο προβατάκια....
...
..
.

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

Μόλις γύρισα από το club-άκι του Άπολις...Μουσική επιλογή άρτσι-μπούρτσι και ο Λουλάς, κόσμος αρκετά καλός...  ::  


Ευτυχώωως που υπάρχει Θεόοοος και με γλίτωσε το τελευταίο λεπτόοοο....

Θέλω γυναίκααααααααα!!!(μια συγκεκριμένη...  ::  )




> Όχι άλλο CS... φτάνει...


Αποφάσισες να το ξαναρχίσεις το "ναρκωτικό";;;  ::

----------


## nOiz

> Αποφάσισες να το ξαναρχίσεις το "ναρκωτικό";;;


Χεχεχε!! Ε ντροπή είναι πια, τώρα ξεμπέρδεψα, παίζαμε με τον erasmospunk.
Πάω για ύπνο γιατί δε παλεύεται η φάση...
V for Ventouza! 

 ::   ::

----------


## erasmospunk

Επιτέλους έφτασε αυτή η μέρα και γύρισε η δικία μου!!!! Τέρμα η στέρηση και το κατέβασμα υλικού από το dc!!!! Ζήτω!!!!

Επίσης ζήτω το CS που χάρη σ'αυτό διατηρώ ακόμη την βαμπιρική μου ιδιότητα!!!!

αντε πάω για ύπνο, μην με δεί το φως της αυγής...... Καλημέρα θνητοί!!!!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από TaRaNTuLa
> 
> Αποφάσισες να το ξαναρχίσεις το "ναρκωτικό";;; 
> 
> 
> Χεχεχε!! Ε ντροπή είναι πια, τώρα ξεμπέρδεψα, παίζαμε με τον erasmospunk.
> Πάω για ύπνο γιατί δε παλεύεται η φάση...
> *V for Ventouza!*


Πάρε την κατάσταση στα χέρια σου  ::   ::   ::

----------


## cirrus

Άντε νύχτα... Και έλεγα να κατέβω στον σύλλογο για το workshop, να γελάσω λίγο και να βάζω φιτίλια για το flame mikrotik vs linux... Αλλά δεν.

----------


## ngia

> Άντε νύχτα... Και έλεγα να κατέβω στον σύλλογο για το workshop, να γελάσω λίγο και να βάζω φιτίλια για το flame mikrotik vs linux... Αλλά δεν.


κρίμα...θα ήταν καλή ευκαιρία να επιδείξεις πως τα υλοποιούμε αυτά σε linux

----------


## jamesbond

για μιά ακόμα νύχτα σκυλοβαριέμαι ...... 04:58 και ακόμα βλέπω friends , τσ τσ τσ, απαλεβόν

----------


## Mick Flemm

7 pages and counting...

----------


## jamesbond

εξακολουθώ να βλέπω friends!

----------


## sotiris

Εγώ μόλις τελείωσα την δουλειά...κόλαση!!

Άχρηστη ώρα...ούτε να κοιμηθείς μπορείς, αλλά ούτε και να κάνεις κάτι άλλο...

(σαν την γοργόνα ένα πράγμα, που είναι το πιο άχρηστο ψάρι....ούτε να το @@μήσεις μπορείς....ούτε να το τηγανίσεις...)

----------


## nOiz

> (σαν την γοργόνα ένα πράγμα, που είναι το πιο άχρηστο ψάρι....ούτε να το @@μήσεις μπορείς....ούτε να το τηγανίσεις...)


Sorry για το time-offtopic αλλά η γοργόνα έχει και στόμα  ::   ::

----------


## panoz

θέλω και εγώ την εικονίτσα με το awmn και την nodeid μου στην υπογραφή μουουουου!!! ζηλεύωωωωωω!!!!!

----------


## sotiris

> θέλω και εγώ την εικονίτσα με το awmn και την nodeid μου στην υπογραφή μουουουου!!! ζηλεύωωωωωω!!!!!


Είσαι νέος για να καταστρέψεις από τώρα την καριέρα σου στο awmn.

----------


## panoz

χαχαχα !!! καλό, καλό!!!  ::

----------


## zod

Αυτή η υπογραφή είναι Altec-υπονοούμενο;

----------


## Vigor

FYI:


O νοών νοείτω...

----------


## alex-23

εισαι γατος  ::   ::  

καλημερα  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

morning  ::

----------


## erasmospunk

καλημέρ... εεε... καληνύχτα  ::  

άλλη μια νύχτα πέρασε παρέα με μπύρες και φίλους  ::

----------


## wiresounds

καληνύχτα - καλημέρα - what ever  ::

----------


## vito_corleone

Καλημέρα . . .  ::  

Ξενέρα όταν καταλαβαίνεις πως έχει ξημερώσει  ::   ::   :: 

κάψιμο . . .  ::   :: 




P.S : Δεν προτείνεται . . .

----------


## nOiz

Την καλημέρα μου παιδιά... Σε λίγες ώρες γράφω C++ ...  ::

----------


## zod

Τελικά πως έγραψες c++?  ::

----------


## Vigor

Όποιος δεν πήγε Πλατεία Κοτζιά να ακούσει τους Hybrid Live, απλά έχασε!
Φανταστική εμπειρία.

Για να μην πώ για τον G-Pal...

Losers!!!!  ::   ::   :: 

http://new.e-go.gr/exodos/article.as...2&pubid=340925

----------


## Danimoth

Ξαναγύρισα  ::

----------


## BladeWS

να κατεβειτε μικρολιμανο στο ΝΑΙ...Φοβερο μαγαζι για ποτο !

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Danimoth

Εκεί ήμουνα τώρα!  ::  Πολύ ωραία και είχα και καιρό να πάω.

----------


## BladeWS

LOL !  ::  πλακα κανεις !? χαχα

----------


## Danimoth

Όχι, και μετά πήγα σε ένα μαγαζί "απέναντι" από το NAI(όπως βγαίνεις από το ΝΑΙ, από τη γεφυρούλα) και χτύπησα κάτι κρεπούλες. Yum!

----------


## sotiris

Αλλη φορά να έχετε και μια Omni μαζί σας για να γνωρίζεστε  ::   ::

----------


## BladeWS

α και στην αρχη τρομαξα νομιζα οτι πηγες στο 
"μαγαζι" με τα κοκκινα φωτακια που ειναι απεναντι στο βουναλακι  ::

----------


## BladeWS

> Αλλη φορά να έχετε και μια Omni μαζί σας για να γνωρίζεστε Laughing Laughing



θα πηγαινω με την 'στελλα' μου  ::

----------


## Danimoth

@sotiris
 ::  Με το κατάλληλο SSID φυσικά

και
@BladeWS
 ::   :: 

PS More dota, less CS!

----------


## BladeWS

Danimoth με τι nick πεζεις CS  ::

----------


## BladeWS

Δεν λες ε ? απο αυριο οι 10.41.228.208 εως 10.41.228.223
θα εχουν ban στο CS  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Zakk

Πως να κοιμηθείς από τώρα ρε γμτ  ::

----------


## erasmospunk

grunge και stoner στο ΠαΠει και μετά σεκσ μέχρι το πρωί. ωραία  ::

----------


## Danimoth

> Δεν λες ε ? απο αυριο οι 10.41.228.208 εως 10.41.228.223
> θα εχουν ban στο CS


Πολυ WiND διαβάζεις εσύ. Πήγα για ύπνο ωρέεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε. Με BabisSougias παίζω. Αφού είπα για dota, δεν ψιλιάστικες?  ::

----------


## mojiro

καποιος να διαβασει 4000 γραμμες c++, να μου τις εξηγησει ?  ::  οεο

----------


## nOiz

> καποιος να διαβασει 4000 γραμμες c++, να μου τις εξηγησει ?  οεο


ΟΥΥΥΥΥΥ 666!!  ::

----------


## Danimoth

> καποιος να διαβασει 4000 γραμμες c++, να μου τις εξηγησει ?  οεο


Μα είναι πολύ απλά, τι δεν καταλαβαίνεις? : PPPPPPPPPP

----------


## BladeWS

::  κανεις σημερα ?  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Παρόν !

----------


## BladeWS

::   ::  λεω και εγω μονος θα την βγαλω αποψε...  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Σε βλέπω ποιητικό ψήνεσαι να ξεκινήσουμε ενα στοιχο-wars ?

----------


## BladeWS

εε FFC ειναι!Πως τα πας στο ραπαρισμα ?  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Δεν τα πάω αλλά γενικώς γουστάρω στοίχους από διάφορα τραγούδια...  ::

----------


## BladeWS

Αρα θα σου αρεσει και αυτο:

_Κι ακόμα ψάχνεις να βρεις ποιος φταίει
κάτι βαθιά μέσα σου νιώθεις να σε καίει
και πάνω που νόμιζες πως ήσουν δυνατός
πισώπλατα νιώθεις το μαχαίρι και έτσι αρχίζει ο πόλεμος
πισώπλατα κι έτσι αρχίζει ο πόλεμος
στα παιχνίδια της ζωής πάντα παίζεις μοναχός
πισώπλατα κι έτσι αρχίζει ο πόλεμος
μα να ξέρεις πως θ'αντέχω όσο είμαι ζωντανός_

----------


## Mick Flemm

Ωραίος  :: 

_Θα διασχίσεις ένα πρωινό τον κόσμο
και θα 'ναι πιο όμορφα κι από ένα όνειρο
γιατί μια καινούρια αγάπη θα χύνεται σα μέλι
κι από ένα σημείο τής Γης αυτός ο ήλιος θ' ανατέλλει
πιο όμορφος από ποτέ / σα στρογγυλό χρυσάφι
θα λάμψει στο βλέμμα σου σα μεγάλο διαμάντι

Κι εγώ που κάνω όνειρα χωρίς να κοιμάμαι
περνάω μέσα από ένα κρύσταλλο χωρίς να φοβάμαι
γιατί τα όνειρα που κάνω όταν περπατώ στο δρόμο
είναι πιο έντιμα απ' αυτά που μας πλασάρει ο νόμος
ο νόμος μιας εταιρίας, ο νόμος μιας πολιτείας
Η χώρα μου είναι αποικία μιας πιο μεγάλης αποικίας

Χρώματα απ' τον πόλεμο μιας υδατογραφίας
χρώματα αγάπης και χρώματα βίας
Θάψε τις κούκλες κι όλα τα πλαστικά σου όπλα
μαχαίρια, πιστόλια, κάθε είδους κόλπα
Τα όνειρα της ζωής, μια θαμπή ανάμνηση
στριφογυρίζουν σα μόρια μιας μεγάλης περιπλάνησης
σα δαχτυλίδια του Κρόνου στέκονται πάνω απ' το κεφάλι
τα όνειρα που κάνω όταν είμαι ξύπνιος στο σκοτάδι

Είναι σα μαγνήτης που με κάνει να ονειρεύομαι
να μιλάω στα κτίρια, στα σύννεφα, ή να προσεύχομαι
Να 'χα μια θάλασσα έξω απ' το σπίτι μου
κι όποτε βρέχει να πετάω απ' το μπαλκόνι μου
κρατώντας το χέρι σου για πάντα
στις φραουλένιες πεδιάδες, στις γραμμικές κοιλάδες
Κι όπως συγκρούεται ένα αεροπλάνο στο μυαλό μου
να γίνει το σώμα σου ένα με το δικό μου
Πες μου, πες μου, τι σκέφτεσαι για μένα
όταν τα σώματά μας στέκουν σταυρωμένα
κι από ένα σημείο της Γης αυτός ο ήλιος ανατέλει
Κάποιος τότε σ' ένα στόχο σημαδεύει

Χρώματα απ' τον πόλεμο μιας υδατογραφίας
χρώματα αγάπης και χρώματα βίας
Θάψε τις κούκλες σου κι όλα τα πλαστικά όπλα
μαχαίρια, πιστόλια, κάθε είδους κόλπα
Τα όνειρα της ζωής, μια θαμπή ανάμνηση
στριφογυρίζουν σα μόρια μιας μεγάλης περιπλάνησης
σα δαχτυλίδια του Κρόνου στέκονται πάνω απ' το κεφάλι
τα όνειρα που κάνω όταν είμαι ξύπνιος στο σκοτάδι

Θα διασχίσεις ένα πρωινό τον κόσμο
και θα 'ναι πιο όμορφα κι από ένα όνειρο
Ίσως βρούμε ένα σπίτι για να μείνουμε
ένα τόπο να ζήσουμε και να πεθάνουμε
μιλώντας σε κάποιον που έχει πεθάνει
σε χιονισμένα τοπία, σε δέντρα από μελάνι
ή σε ανθρώπους που ψάχνουν μια κατεύθυνση
προς το θεό, μια άλλη χώρα, μια άγνωστη διεύθυνση
στην οθόνη ενός κομπιούτερ, στα όνειρα του σκύλου
στο ουράνιο τόξο, στην καρδιά ενός φίλου

Φύλαξε τις εικόνες κι όλα όσα πιστεύεις
στο βιβλίο των ματιών σου είναι όλα αυτά που θέλεις
Χρώματα απ' τον πόλεμο μιας υδατογραφίας
χρώματα αγάπης και χρώματα βίας
Θάψε τις κούκλες κι όλα τα πλαστικά σου όπλα
μαχαίρια, πιστόλια, κάθε είδους κόλπα
Τα όνειρα της ζωής, μια θαμπή ανάμνηση
στριφογυρίζουν σα μόρια μιας μεγάλης περιπλάνησης
σα δαχτυλίδια του Κρόνου στέκονται πάνω απ' το κεφάλι
τα όνειρα που κάνω όταν είμαι ξύπνιος στο σκοτάδι_

-Στέρεο Νόβα

----------


## BladeWS

......... ενταξη no comments...

τι να πεις μετα για αυτα τα κομματια οταν κυκλοφορουν
αυτα του στυλ 'το νινι σερνει καραβι' ?
τεσπα....δεν το σηνεχιζω respect στην σοβαρη hip-hop μονο... 
καληνυχτα  ::   ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Τα λέμε man  ::  καλό ξημέρωμα..
_
Άκου κοινό: Λάθος προφίλ του ανθρώπου ο νους δεν αντέχει κόσμους αληθινούς Κόλαση υπάρχει μονάχα για τους ζωντανούς_

----------


## vassilis3

παρτυ στην ψάθα

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2 ... ight=party

----------


## BeeMan

ΑΥΤΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΩΡΑΙΟΣ!!!
ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΒΡΥΚΟΛΑΚΑΣ!!!!!!!!

----------


## alex-23

πολυ ζεστη

----------


## BladeWS

γ@μησετα.....

----------


## BladeWS

Νυστα επεσε σημερα ?  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

speak for yoursellf  ::

----------


## BladeWS

χεχεχεε ! δεν τιν παλεβω παω για νανι καλημερα βαμπιρς !!!!!!!  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Byezzz

----------


## nOiz

Αρχισε να φυσάει και παλεύεται η ζέστη...  ::

----------


## Nefalim

τι αλλα εσεις εδω?

----------


## nOiz

> τι αλλα εσεις εδω?


Τα ίδια, τώρα πάω να αράξω στο κρεβάτι μου. Άντε καλημέρααα  ::

----------


## jungle traveller

χεχε καλημερα!!!μολις γυρισα!  ::

----------


## Evilakos

Καλημερα μολις γύρισα και εγω απο παραλιακή....!!!!

----------


## Danimoth

HUrray, επιτέλους τέλειωσα το στήσιμο για το νέο μου PC.  ::   ::  

Κουρασήηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηη. Αλλά και ικανοποίηση.

----------


## BladeWS

> HUrray, επιτέλους τέλειωσα το στήσιμο για το νέο μου PC.   
> 
> Κουρασήηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηη. Αλλά και ικανοποίηση.


καλο-btw του ευχομαι να περασει ...  ::

----------


## Nefalim

τι αλλα?  ::

----------


## ice

kala tha sas lioso se ksenikti

----------


## Nefalim

κανεις ζωντανος εδω μεσα  ::

----------


## BladeWS

::

----------


## erasmospunk

ε, μετά το cs πως να κάνεις;  ::

----------


## tyson

::

----------


## panoz

δεν ξέρω αν το πήρε κανείς πρέφα αλλά η αρχική σελίδα έγινε hacked..

----------


## nOiz

> δεν ξέρω αν το πήρε κανείς πρέφα αλλά η αρχική σελίδα έγινε hacked..


Mόλις γύρισα, δε βλέπω τίποτα  ::

----------


## spirosco

Ναι, μας τιμησαν τουρκοι hackers.

----------


## panoz

άλλη δουλειά δεν έχουν οι αργόσχολοι και κάθονται και χακεύουν ποιο?? το site του awmn!! έλεος δηλαδή!! 

bravo ! well done ! you won a cookie ! 
now go to bed or u will be scolded by ur mom..

επισυνάπτω sshot της αρχικής σελίδας για λόγους αρχείου, αν θέλουν οι mods/admins pm me να την βγάλω (ή βγάλτε την μόνοι σας, δεν θα παρεξηγηθώ  :: ), ή μεταφέρετε το post ή ότι άλλο να'ναι τεσπα..

μπράβο πάντως για την άμεση επιδιόρθωση  ::

----------


## spirosco

Mambo calendar exploit.

----------


## ice

αντε κοιμηθειτε τωρα

----------


## spirosco

Ουρτ βρε

----------


## panoz

> Ουρτ βρε


ουρτ ???

----------


## spirosco

ουρτ, ουστ κλπ. στον παγοανθρωπο πηγαινε  ::

----------


## ice

ourt to me ???

να σου καει το βιντεο!  ::

----------


## spirosco

Κοιμησου ρε  ::

----------


## ice

δυσκολο εδω που ειμαι.
Ειναι ωρα εργασιας και μερα

----------


## spirosco

καλα...παω εγω για υπνο τοτε  ::

----------


## ice

αντε επιτελους 
να μεινω να χακαρω μονος μου το σαϊτ

----------


## nc

> καλα...παω εγω για υπνο τοτε


Όνειρα γλυκά  ::

----------


## BladeWS

καλημερα παω νανι.. χικ!  ::   ::

----------


## panoz

λεω να μην κοιμηθώ σήμερα...

----------


## nOiz

http://world3.monstersgame.co.uk/?ac=vid&vid=38025493

Εγώ spamάρω στα offtopic  ::

----------


## panoz

χαχαχααααα!!!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## wiresounds

μέραααα !
 ::

----------


## BladeWS

καλημερα...

----------


## erasmospunk

μέραααα  ::

----------


## nOiz

Μέρα κι από δω!

----------


## erasmospunk

λέτε να γίνω καλός στο cs? Είμαι ξενύχτης=xenihtis  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## python

::   ::   ::

----------


## Danimoth

Α, τον κακομοίρη.....

----------


## python

Γυναίκα ...  ::  

φρίκη ε?

----------


## nOiz

Aυτό είναι που λέμε "Θα σου κόψω τον κ*λο"  ::  Καρχαρίας την έκανε τη δουλειά?

----------


## python

Ναι ενας λευκος αλλα Νεοπας.

Αν ήταν μεγαλος δεν θα εβρησκαν τπτα.

----------


## python

ενα πράγμα θα προτίνω εγω  ::   ::  

για αυτους που βουτάνε στα βαθιά.....  ::   ::  

τα μέτρα προφύλαξης είναι πάρα πολύ απλά: 
μην κρεμάτε ποτέ τα αλιεύματά σας στην ζώνη αλλά στην σημαδούρα, μην κάνετε νευρικές κινήσεις όταν συναντήσετε οποιοδήποτε καρχαριοειδές, μείνετε στην επιφάνεια όσο το δυνατόν ακίνητοι με το όπλο στραμένο προς τα κάτω(όλα τα καρχαριειδή επιτήθονται από κάτω προς τα πάνω),έχοντας ανοικτά πόδια και χέρια στην επιφάνεια, διστάστε για βολή παρά μόνον όταν αρχίχει και πλησιάζει πέρα από τα δύο μέτρα και απελευθερώστε τη βέργα από το όλπο, αν δεν έχετε την ανάλογη εμπειρία το πιο πιθανόν είναι να χάσετε το όπλο σας, απομακρυνθείτε έτσι κι αλλιώς αργά χωρίς θόρυβο μετά την απομάκρυνση του ψαριού και μην επαναλάβετε βουτιά στο ίδιο μέρος παρόμοιες ώρες.

----------


## kats

Αρρωστεια η φωτογραφια...

btw ετσι οπως τα ειπες ειναι σα να εχεις βρεθει σε παρομοια κατασταση και μετα απο πολλες αποπειρες με διαφορετικους τροπους αυτη ειναι η ενδεδειγμενη λυση  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## BladeWS

ενα εχω να πω: Μαυροδαφνη rulezzzz!!!!! ............  ::   ::

----------


## python

ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ!!!!

ΑΚΑΤΑΛΗΛΟ ΓΙΑ ΜΙΚΡΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΙ 
ΓΙΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΜΕ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ 
ΕΥΑΙΣΘΗΣΙΑ!!!!!!


φρίκη, εχει φωτογραφίες, πολύ αγριου περιεχομέμου.. 



http://www.sharkattacks.com/bites.htm

----------


## nOiz

Τραγικό... Ευτυχώς που εμείς δεν έχουμε τέτοιους κινδύνους...  ::

----------


## sokratisg

Κρατάω γερά ακόμα!!!! (έχω κανέναν για παρέα ή μόνος μου καταστρέφομαι  ::   ::  )

----------


## kats

Ο Python εχει βαλθει να μειωσει τον τουρισμο φετος  ::   ::

----------


## python

::   ::   ::   ::   ::  


Καλη και η ενημέρωση όμως!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## kats

Παντα!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## sinonick

κάνει νύστα
και δεν λέει να την πέσει
με κόβω από σεπτέμβρη να κοιμάμαι με πρόζακ
ταλεμός!

----------


## python

μια απο τα ίδια  ::

----------


## Danimoth

Ψοφίμια  ::

----------


## python

::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## nOiz

Έφυγα για ύπνο! Α και μη ξεχνιόμαστε!!
http://world3.monstersgame.co.uk/?ac=vid&vid=38025493

 ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

10 σελίδες and counting για το TCP/IP tutorial κι ακόμα δεν έχω μπει καν στο addresing  ::   ::

----------


## jungle traveller

Καλημερα!!!Αντε σε 50 λεπτα τελειωνω την βαρδεια και παω για υπνο...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## python

κουφάλα!!!! παίζεις και WOW και μιλας????  ::   ::

----------


## Danimoth

> 10 σελίδες and counting για το TCP/IP tutorial κι ακόμα δεν έχω μπει καν στο addresing


Ενδιαφέρον, θέλω να το διαβάσω  :: .

----------


## Mick Flemm

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Mick Flemm
> 
> 10 σελίδες and counting για το TCP/IP tutorial κι ακόμα δεν έχω μπει καν στο addresing  
> 
> 
> Ενδιαφέρον, θέλω να το διαβάσω .


Θα το βγάλω public don't worry, αν θες να το διαβάσεις όπως είναι τώρα fine by me αλλά μέχρι το τελικό έχει ΠΟΛΥ δουλειά ακόμα, είναι αρκετά draft...

----------


## Danimoth

Θα περιμένω το release  :: . 

Πάντως είναι κάτι που θα διαβάσω *οπωσδήποτε*.  ::

----------


## python

Καλημέρα!!
ΠΏΠΩ!!! είμαι καμμένος!!!!!

 ::   ::   ::  

γύρισα απο Πορτο Γερμμενό, και το πρώτο πράγμα που έκανα ήταν να ανοιξω το PCaki , να κοιτάξω τι Forum, να κοιτάξω αν είναι όλλα οκ, και να μπώ DC!!! 

επιπλέον , κατέυασα το Lord of the rings 3 με τις κμμένες σκηνές!!! και μόλις τώρα τελείωσε η ταινία!!! 

 ::   ::   ::   ::  

καλή φαση!! - ότι να΄ναι!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## jungle traveller

εσυ βλεπεις ταινιες και αλλοι δουλευουν!!!  ::   ::

----------


## python

Δουλεύουν παίζοντας ??? WOW???  ::   ::  

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

ατιμη ζέστη

----------


## nantito

Ποιός παίζει ακόμα wow?

/wave btw  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## python

για που λές??

στο δικό μας server??

----------


## sinonick

ΟΕΟ

----------


## nOiz

> ΟΕΟ


Άι κοιμήσου!  ::  
Κατέβασα το ubuntu-6.06-desktop-amd64.iso, θα είναι στο γνωστό και άγιο μέρος για όποιον το θέλει.  ::

----------


## sinonick

τσου ρε λάκη

----------


## Danimoth

Βαριέμαι να κοιμηθώ. Κάτι τέτοιες ώρες νιώθω εξαιρετική διάυγεια και ενεργητικότητα..... και μια δίψα για αίμα  ::   :: 

Βρυκολακιάσαμε πάλι  ::

----------


## erasmospunk

έτσι!!! ο ύπνος είναι για τους φλώρους!  ::

----------


## nOiz

Το απόγευμα χαιρετώ την Αθήνα και εσάς για 1-2-3 βδομάδες. Καλές διακοπές σε όλους και προσεκτικά με τα οχήματα μην έχουμε δυσάρεστα.. Εις το επανειδήν!  ::

----------


## nuke

ώρε ζέστη..

----------


## Danimoth

Δε λες τπτ.

----------


## lambrosk

μπα καλά είναι εδώ...

----------


## mojiro

καλημερες  ::

----------


## Montechristos

Ακόμα 2 και σήμερα

----------


## erasmospunk

> καλημερες


σε λίγες ώρες. wait. Ωραίο avatar btw  ::

----------


## mojiro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mojiro
> 
> καλημερες 
> 
> 
> σε λίγες ώρες. wait. Ωραίο avatar btw


ξημερωσε ?  ::

----------


## BladeWS

yOz!  ::

----------


## zod

Καλά ήταν και σήμερα!

----------


## slapper

goodnight κορίτσια!!!!  ::   ::

----------


## sotiris

Ελάτε βρε βαμπίρια...στο καλύτερο σημείο...

----------


## lambrosk

eee?

----------


## BladeWS

eee?  ::

----------


## BladeWS



----------


## erasmospunk



----------


## python

BladeWS τα σπάς!!!! Hip-Hop μία ζωή!!! εποχές ωραίες!

----------


## python

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

μπήκα στο site του MSN και έγραψα στην εύρεση AWMN ,  ::   ::  και μου έβγαλε AWMN - Australian Women's Motorsport Network Inc. 
καλή φάση!!

ότι να΄ναι!!

----------


## mojiro

> μπήκα στο site του MSN και έγραψα στην εύρεση AWMN ,   και μου έβγαλε AWMN - Australian Women's Motorsport Network Inc. 
> καλή φάση!!
> 
> ότι να΄ναι!!


πως φενονται οι newbies  ::   ::   ::   ::  

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7185
http://flyinginireland.com/foreign.php? ... ion=G-AWMN[/img]

----------


## BladeWS

> BladeWS τα σπάς!!!! Hip-Hop μία ζωή!!! εποχές ωραίες!





 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## cheetah

OMG Up the Irons! Hard Rock - heavy metal rules !!
(Κάνει ζέστη ή εγώ σκάω?)

----------


## cheetah

τι στο καλο κοιμηθηκατε ολοι ? ΞΥΠΝΑΤΕ!!!

----------


## python

ποιός κοιμάτε???
 ::   ::

----------


## erasmospunk

μέρααααααααααα (παμε για ύπνο)

----------


## SV1EFO

Καλημεραααααααα !!! Αντε παμε για μπανιο και μετα για υπνο !!

----------


## lambrosk

> eee?


4.00 έφυγα 10.00 γύρισα... 
έλα που δεν με πέρνει ύπνος τώρα...
λέτε να είμαι daywalker???  ::   ::   ::

----------


## tristanos

γιορταζω
εχω γενεθλια να με
χαιρονται εχθροι και φιλοι

----------


## SV1EFO

> γιορταζω
> εχω γενεθλια να με
> χαιρονται εχθροι και φιλοι


Χρονια σου πολλα !! Να τα εκατοστησεις. !!

----------


## python

Χρόνια πολλά!!! Να τα εκατοστήσεις!!!!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## BladeWS

::

----------


## jamesbond

βαριέμαι!!!!

----------


## BladeWS

A και Χρονια Πολλα σε οσους/ες εορταζουν  ::

----------


## elkos

γειά χαρά παλικάρια.... μερικοί ίσως με θυμούνται
είχα πάρα πολύ καιρό να γράψω καθώς αντιμετόπισα κάποια σοβαρά οικογενειακά ζητήματα
επιτέλους όλα είναι καλύτερα και μπορώ πάλι να παρακολουθώ το φόρουμ και να συμμετέχω πάλι σιγά-σιγά τί έχασα λοιπόν από το Μάη???

----------


## Mick Flemm

καλώς τον  ::

----------


## elkos

::  καλώς σας βρήκα και πάλι

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Καλημέρα

----------


## BladeWS

Μολις γηρισα απο meeting καμμενων.Mε τους κηριους lagman,nuke,Macabre_Sunsets,kats,alsafi...
Μπιριτσα,CS φυσικα...,και κοτοπουλαδες  ::

----------


## nuke

κοτοπουλάδες κ μετά cs ήταν..  ::

----------


## coffeex

Καλημέρα παίδες  ::  
Δεν παλεύεται η ζέστη με τίποτα....

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

mana mana!!!!

----------


## erasmospunk

Ψέματα  ::

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

> Ψέματα


Άι ρε καραγκιόζη....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

Και είμαι ακόμη εδώ...

----------


## python

Άντε και να το σηκώσουμε το Παγκόσμιο!!!!  ::   ::   ::  

τι ώρα παίζουμε αυριο??? με Αυστραλία ε?? τους έχουμε  ::   ::

----------


## elkos

μάλλον πρωινή ώρα $%^$&$& την διαφορά ώρας με την Ιαπωνία

----------


## pan-pan

Καλημερα!!Αν ειναι καποιος ξυπνιος παρακαλω ας με παρει ενα τηλεφωνακι στο 62621 να δω αν παιζει καλα το voip μου.
Ευχαριστω!!

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

> Καλημερα!!Αν ειναι καποιος ξυπνιος παρακαλω ας με παρει ενα τηλεφωνακι στο 62621 να δω αν παιζει καλα το voip μου.
> Ευχαριστω!!


Den exei voip,kardia mou...  ::   ::   ::  


Ριμάδα καψούρα,μας έχεις φάει τη ζωή!!!!

----------


## erasmospunk

είμαι σαν τον ανώνυμο τυπά από το "Fight Club", θέλω να κοιμηθώ!!! Καταραμένη αϋπνία...

plz help  ::

----------


## nuke

υπομονή σε λίγες ώρες θα ξημερώσει θα πας και εσύ για ύπνο ..  ::   ::

----------


## erasmospunk

> υπομονή σε λίγες ώρες θα ξημερώσει θα πας και εσύ για ύπνο ..


ποπο δεν περνάνε με τίποτα.  :: 

Πάντως φίλε μου nuke έχεις πολύ χάλια avatar. Σου έφτιαξα ένα νέο, μόλις 1181 bytes μεγαλύτερο  ::

----------


## SpIdr

καληνυχτα μπαινω στο φερετρο μου

----------


## BladeWS

Απο τωρα ?!!??  ::  



 ::

----------


## elkos

χάλασε ο κόσμος εν τέλει

----------


## nuke

> Σου έφτιαξα ένα νέο, μόλις 1181 bytes μεγαλύτερο



είδες πως πέρασε η ώρα ρε συ? φροντίζω για τα vampires  ::   ::

----------


## elkos

μέρες έχουμε να μιλήσουμε τα βαμπίρ! μας έπιασε μούγκα?

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

μούγκα στη στρούγκα;;;;  ::   ::

----------


## elkos

στρούγκα wireless network και τα γίδια με RFID από κτηνίατρο

----------


## nOiz

Μέρααα, χαθήκαμε!  ::  
Πάω για ύπνο.

----------


## elkos

μην λες την λέξη από "ύ....." όταν είμαι στη δουλειά  ::

----------


## mojiro

ξαφνικα ειδα το ρολοι και ειναι 5:10....

ουτε που νισταζω ντοιγκ :ρ

----------


## elkos

> ξαφνικα ειδα το ρολοι και ειναι 5:10....
> 
> ουτε που νισταζω ντοιγκ :ρ


τέτοια να ακούω  ::   ::   ::

----------


## pantdimi

Εγινα κολιος  ::  (δακρυα χαρας!!)!!ε ποτε!!Πρεπει να κοψω το φορουμ μου φαινεται με χαλαει!!!  ::

----------


## Montechristos

Καληνύχτα συνawmnίτες.
Πάω να την πέσω. Καλή συνέχεια σε όσους αντέχουν ακόμα

----------


## jamesbond

βαρεμάρα !!!!!

----------


## sidis

Παλι καηκα ρε γμτ....

----------


## tristanos

ρε γαμωτο επιασα την παρλα
πηγε 4.30
σε 1.5 ωρα πρέπει να ξυπνησω

γιατί ο ταξίαρχός 

θα με γ..........

----------


## jamesbond

έτσι ψαρά!!! τρέχα!!!!

----------


## tristanos

ψαράς ............?

το άλλο με τον τοτό το ξέρεις......??

ωραίο ήταν και τούτο

σε καλό να μας βγει...

----------


## jamesbond

291 λελέ ρε ψαρούκλα

----------


## tristanos

που υπηρέτησες ρε σειρά?

----------


## jamesbond

Ξάνθη-Κοζάνη

----------


## tristanos

εγω δεν σου λεω που υπηρετώ

γιατί μετά θα αναθεωρήσεις 

το ποιος ειναι ψάρι και ποιος όχι

το ξέρες εσύ 
ότι οι φρεγάτες βγήκαν βόλτα 
στο κέντρο της Αθήνας?

----------


## jamesbond

άσε ξέρω

----------


## nOiz

ζκαζμόζ με τα του στρατού γιατί με πιάνει κάτι...
ΑΝΤΕ ΝΑ ΦΤΙΑΞΟΥΜΕ ΤΑ LINKS ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕ ΠΑΕΙ ΑΛΛΟ......  ::

----------


## BladeWS

μπου!

----------


## Montechristos

μπά ; Ακόμα εδώ;
Εσύ, μιας και λέμε για στρατούς, πότε μπαίνεις ρε;

----------


## BladeWS

Νοεμβρη μου ειπαν,αλλα παιζει τωρα και ο Φεβρουαριος..  ::

----------


## Nefalim

στα ουλα

----------


## tristanos

ο στρατός είναι το μεγαλύτερο ανέκδοτο στην ελληνική κοινωνία

όλοι κοροιδεύονται εκεί


....ενώ το πολεμικό ναυτικό......

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

ανάθεμα το paper repository, που γεμίζω με papers ακόμη...

----------


## Macabre_Sunsets

Μου ειπαν να παω στρατο να παρουσιαστω και να πω ενα ΥΟ

%^$%&^#$#@%Μαθηματικα...

Ο BladeWS ειναι λιγο τοιουτος αλλα μην του το πει κανεις...

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

είναι Ι5, το γνωρίσουμε...  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tristanos

Ι gay?

----------


## Papatrexas

αληθεύει ότι θα αυξηθεί η θητεία???

----------


## Montechristos

Μόλις γύρισα απο την συναυλία της Μελωδίας.
Μία λέξη μόνο αρκεί. Θεϊκή.
Παιδία όποιος μπορεί ας πάει. Μάλαμας, Αλεξίου, Ιωαννίδης. Μετράει πολύ

----------


## nOiz

> Μόλις γύρισα απο την συναυλία της Μελωδίας.
> Μία λέξη μόνο αρκεί. Θεϊκή.
> Παιδία όποιος μπορεί ας πάει. Μάλαμας, Αλεξίου, Ιωαννίδης. Μετράει πολύ


Κάτι πήρε τ'αυτί μου για sold out..

----------


## papashark

Αχ, τι ωραίος που θα είναι ο ύπνος μου αφού βγήκε false alarm...

Aτιμη βόλτα η νυχτερινή στην Βούλα, τουλάχιστον πήγα τσάμπα. Ευτυχώς  ::

----------


## sotiris

Όλα καλά!!

----------


## papashark

Για να ανοίξουμε τον χορό και σήμερα  ::

----------


## alex-23

μετα απο καιρο ειπα να διαβασω λιγο forum  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

την προηγουμενη βδομαδα επαιξα με το routing

ηρθε και η ωρα του φιξαρισματος των mhz σε ωρες που δεν θα ενοχληθει κανεις  ::

----------


## nOiz

Καταραμένο WoW θα μας φας τη ζωή..

----------


## mojiro

fiiiiiiiiiini το σενιαρισμα  ::

----------


## Papatrexas

ειμαι λιάρδα, πιώματα ενωθειτε ρε

αφου κανω και ποστ δεν παιζομαι, οχι αυτοκινητο αεροπλανο φερτε να οδηγησω

το logitech δεν παιζεται που πηρα, logitech s510 media remote

παω να ξεραθω, δεν αντεχω να βαλω και τονους

καληνυχτα

Mao Ψυρρή αρκετά ποτά

----------


## BladeWS

::

----------


## nOiz

Αν δε παίξω WoW το βράδυ θα πεθάνω.... ChoOSeN κάνε κάτι γιατί δε μας βλέπω καλά.... 
 ::   ::

----------


## python

Πώπω, αυτο το WOW!! πολύ κάψιμο!!!! δεν έχω vpn και δεν μπορω να παίξω!!!! το σήμα ειναι χάλια!!  ::   ::   ::  

1 μέρα χωρις wow.....  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## python

καλημέρεεες  ::   ::  

κοιμόμαστεεε???  ::   ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Δεν μιλάς σοβαρά ε ?  ::

----------


## sotiris

Γλυκοχαράζει....

----------


## python

::   ::  χαχαχαχα!!!!!!!!!

----------


## BladeWS

peireas rulez  ::  


 ::   ::

----------


## McCoy*

> Αν δε παίξω WoW το βράδυ θα πεθάνω.... ChoOSeN κάνε κάτι γιατί δε μας βλέπω καλά....


BF2 re niwsteeee

----------


## nOiz

> BF2 re niwsteeee


Ρε παλιοΚοκορίκο όσες φορές έχω παίξει ποτέ δεν ήσουν μέσα!  ::   ::

----------


## McCoy*

> Ρε παλιοΚοκορίκο όσες φορές έχω παίξει ποτέ δεν ήσουν μέσα!


epeidi paizw inet mikre noobie  ::   :: 
http://bf2s.com/player/66433486/

----------


## python

xaxaxa!!!! 

ρεεε ξεκολάτε!!! WoW και τα μυαλά στα κάγκελά!!!!
pythonElf







(σημείωση, πτυχιακή με 8 εναι καλό?)

----------


## tristanos

Με θέμα?

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

Δεν μπορώ να πω ότι πτυχιακή με κάτω από 9 είναι και πολύ καλό. Βέβαια, και το 8 είναι από τους άριστους βαθμούς. Όπως ορθώς είπε και ο προλαλήσαντας, εξαρτάται από το θέμα...

----------


## sidis

Γενικα ειναι καλο να ειναι τουλαχιστον 9 για να ανεβασει τον μεσο ορο του βαθμου του πτυχιου. Εκτος και αν τα εχεις ολα γυρω στο 8-9 οποτε δεν σε πολυ νοιαζει....  ::  

Να δω ποτε το καψιμο θα σταματησει........
edit: σχετικα με το ξενυχτι....για να μην παρεξηγηθω.....

----------


## sidis

to be continued.....  ::

----------


## nOiz

ΠΟΛΥ ΓΕΛΙΟ ΛΕΜΕ!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## adonp

::

----------


## papashark

εμένα ώρα μου είναι.

Ακούω μια γλυκιά φωνή από το κρεβάτι μου να με φωνάζει...


Σου έρχομαι μωρό μου !  ::

----------


## sidis

> εμένα ώρα μου είναι.
> 
> Ακούω μια γλυκιά φωνή από το κρεβάτι μου να με φωνάζει...
> 
> 
> Σου έρχομαι μωρό μου !


Ποτε θα με φωναξει και το δικο μου???? ε???

----------


## Montechristos



----------


## python

χαχαχααααααααααααα ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑααααααα πσου..

 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## zafevolution

Επ!
Δεν πιστεύω να κοιμάστε!  ::   ::

----------


## tristanos

το νου σας!
ετοιμαζόμαστε!
εξοπλιζόμαστε!
και ερχόμαστε ξανάααααααααααααααααααααα!

η "*Underground Physics: The Return*"

τώρα σε έκδοση και με πτυχίο

επιστρέφειιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι

----------


## python

μπράβο !!! σωστός !! αντε με το πτυχίο, να τα σπάσεις  ::   ::

----------


## sidis

long live the undead  ::   ::   ::

----------


## koum6984

ποναω ολοκληρος θελω να την "πεσω"

----------


## Mick Flemm

uuppp  ::

----------


## tripkaos

πολυ νωρις για up  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

εξαρτάται από το πότε ξύπνησα  ::

----------


## andreas

για παμε γεραααααα  ::   ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Έλα να βλέπω κόσμο  ::

----------


## jamesbond

::

----------


## mojiro

γειαααα

----------


## andreas

τραλαλα  ::   ::

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

::   ::

----------


## SpIdr

3ουτ  ::

----------


## python

πωπω δεν παλεύεται !!!!!!!!


θέλω WOW!!!!!!!


 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## python

::   ::   ::

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

Πάλι το ξημερώσαμε  ::

----------


## nOiz

etC etC  ::   ::

----------


## priestjim

Domino's Pizza Cheese & Bacon Fondue με διπλή ζύμη (αυτή με το τυρί ανάμεσα στις στρώσεις) + Twisty Breads με extra λαδάκι και σκόρδο...

Να δω αν θα μου ξαναμιλήσετε στο επόμενο meeting μετά από αυτό που σας έκανα  ::   ::

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

Άλλη μία βραδυά εδώ  ::

----------


## jungle traveller

hello απο λαρισα  ::  ΠΩΠΩ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΡΥΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟοο!!!!!!!!!!!1

ΕυΤυΧωΣ μΟλΙσ ΕφΑγΑ!!!!

----------


## python

πεινάωωωωωωωωω  ::   ::   ::

----------


## SpIdr

::

----------


## anakiou

::   ::

----------


## nOiz

απλά τα λέει *ΟΛΑ* 
http://kafrosteki.blogspot.com  ::   ::   ::

----------


## tripkaos

eeeeeeeeeep

----------


## SpIdr

ακομη ειναι νωρις εχουμε..... πολυ δρομο

----------


## Nefalim

εεεεεεεεεεεεεεπ καλαααααααα

----------


## SpIdr

::

----------


## tripkaos

παμε?

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

Μαζί σου...

----------


## python

::   ::

----------


## kontak

Νωρίς είναι ακόμα,μολις τώρα ξεκίνησα την εγκατάσταση του sbs 2003 r2 premium,είναι μεγάλη η νύχτα....  ::   ::

----------


## python

> Νωρίς είναι ακόμα,μολις τώρα ξεκίνησα την εγκατάσταση του sbs 2003 r2 premium,είναι μεγάλη η νύχτα....



 ::   ::   ::  

σωστόοοοοος!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nOiz

Εγώ λέω να πηγαίνω σιγά-σιγά...  ::

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

::   ::   ::

----------


## SpIdr

παρον παντα! θα σας κοιμησω ολους και μετα εγω  ::

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

Μπααα, δεν νομίζω  ::

----------


## SpIdr

αν δεν φαω ban εδω θα ειμαι μεχρι το πρωι  ::

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

Εξαρτάται τι εννοείς πρωί. 7, 8 ? Μέχρι τις 7 και, εδώ θα είμαι  ::

----------


## tripkaos

ισως να πρεπει να ανοιξουμε και μια ενοτητα ποιος κοιματε πιο πολυ!

----------


## SpIdr

last word!  ::

----------


## Nefalim

neva

----------


## SpIdr

λετε να παμε και εμεις στα ΟΤ  ::  και να φαμε και κλειδωμα  ::   ::

----------


## tripkaos

νπνγ ο rf ειναι γτπ

----------


## SpIdr

χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## python

ρε παιδιά, σαν καμένος που είμαι....

Η Γενική συζήτηση ισχύει τελικά η όχι????

Ξυπνήστεεεεεε!!!!!!!!  ::  


 ::

----------


## andreas

γιατι να μην ισχυει?

----------


## python

το Γενική συζήτηση 
Εδώ λέμε ότι μας κατέβει και δεν έχει θέση αλλού.......  ::

----------


## anakiou

::  1:30 ακόμη....

----------


## python

30 λεπτάκια λέω εγω  :: 


.....................................


αλλα δεν την παλαίω....  ::   ::  την κανω για νάνιιιιι!!


καλο Υπνο σε όλους που δεν κοιμόύνται και κάθονται σε ενα pc μπροστά, και σε αυτούς που θα γυρήσουν απο έξοδο και θα παισουν για νάνι.. καλυνήχτα!!!!  ::

----------


## Nefalim

pocco εντελως τελειως

----------


## anakiou

::  1:00 ακόμη......θέλω δεν θέλω....

----------


## python

έίμαι κολιός!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ::

----------


## nOiz

δέν έίμάί γίάτρός, έίμάί έλβέτός.  ::

----------


## SpIdr

καληνυχτα απο μενα  ::

----------


## python

καληνύχτα !!!

----------


## nuke

καληνύχτες

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

Καληνύχτα... αλλά από τώρα? δεν κοκκινήσανε καλά τα ματάκια ακόμη  ::

----------


## Evilakos

Καληνύχτες και απο μένα....την επομενη φορα θα το πάμε σερη...  ::   ::

----------


## nOiz

Εγώ εξακολουθώ να είμαι Ελβετός και όχι γιατρός.  ::   ::

----------


## priestjim

Άκυρη ώρα τώρα, αλλά αν έμπαινα κάθε φορά που κοιμάμαι ώρα > 4.30 και έγραφα εδώ μέσα τα μισά ποστ θα ήταν δικά μου  ::   :: 

Μπιφτέκια...

----------


## python

με πατάτεςςςςς

 ::

----------


## nOiz

::  

http://www.apollo.awmn/giatros.wmv

----------


## Convict

Δουλευω.........κ δεν περναει κ η ωρα ρε [email protected]#$%^ μου......

----------


## nOiz

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQ-RPzqcZZg

----------


## priestjim

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## priestjim

Νάνι...  ::

----------


## koum6984

νανι ????
απο τωρα κατσε κανα μισαωρακι ακομα να ξεκινησει να βγαινει ηλιος

----------


## nOiz



----------


## SpIdr

καιρο εχουμε να τα πουμε εδω για δειτε τι σας εχω εδω...

http://www.grtube.com/?p=21

----------


## python

::   ::   ::  


γαμάτο!!!! κορυφή!!!

αυτή ειναι ατάκα!!!!!  ::   ::  


 ::   ::

----------


## python

δειτε και αυτό!!!

Μetal απο Κρήτη!!!!!!  ::   ::  

τα σπάει!!!

http://www.grtube.com/?cat=9&paged=2

----------


## BladeWS

http://www.actionjeupaintball.com/fr...mages/swat.jpg

gogo cs champ!

----------


## python

> http://www.actionjeupaintball.com/fr...mages/swat.jpg
> 
> gogo cs champ!




απλά, μαμάει.  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Κανείς από τα μέρη μας ?

----------


## tristanos

γεια σου ρε λιμεναρχη 
φυσικεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε

----------


## mbjp

IRS taxation of online game virtual assets inevitable

NEW YORK--If you are a hard-core player of virtual worlds like World of Warcraft, Second Life, EverQuest or There, IRS form 1099 may someday soon take on a new meaning for you.

"Given growth rates of 10 to 15 percent a month, the question is when, not if, Congress and IRS start paying attention to these issues," said Dan Miller, a senior economist with the Congress' Joint Economic Committee, who is also a fan of virtual worlds. "So it is incumbent on us to set the terms and the debate so we have a shaped tax policy toward virtual worlds and virtual economies in a favorable way."

http://news.com.com/2100-1043_3-6140298 ... &subj=news


==================


αντε και στα δικά μας βρε  ::   ::

----------


## SpIdr

τι μας λες ρε φιλε (σορρυ ουτε και γω ξερω τι ηπια στον ΓΟΝΙΔΗ ΤΟΝ ΑΡΧΗΓΟ) τι ειναι αυτα ? δεν μπορω να εστιασω ρε!

----------


## SpIdr

ααααα και μη ξεχνιωμαστε Gianna Terzi - Pes Mou Ti Na Kanw

----------


## mojiro

απο τις 4 Δεκεμβρη κοιμαστε ρε ?  ::  ξυπνιειστεεεεε

Η βδομαδα υπνος ποοοοοοοοοοο  ::   ::   ::

----------


## BladeWS

::   ::   ::

----------


## priestjim

Core 2 Duo E6400...

2.5 ώρες να στήσω ένα ΠΣ...πάει γέρασα...

ΜΠΙΦΤΕΚΙΑ

Γειά μας!...

----------


## BladeWS

::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## xaotikos

Ωραίο το φανταριλίκι, ωραία και τα ποτά...ας πάμε για υπνο τώρα  ::

----------


## tristanos

να πάμε
γιατί σε 2 ώρες μπαίνουμε στην μονάδα...

----------


## ALTAiR

Ξέρει κανείς γιατί κλαίει το μωρό?
2 ώρες τώρα. Μόλις έφυγα από το δωμάτιο σταμάτησε... No comments.
Λέτε να θέλει να μείνει μόνος του στο δωμάτιο?
ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ  ::

----------


## anakiou

Μάλλον το ενοχλεί το ανεμιστηράκι απο τον επεξεργαστή!!!  ::

----------


## ALTAiR

> Μάλλον το ενοχλεί το ανεμιστηράκι απο τον επεξεργαστή!!!


Μπα, είναι αρκετά silenced και στον πάνω όροφο... Όσο λείπω δεν κλαίει  ::  
Όταν είμαι εκεί κλαίει  ::  
Όμως όταν με βλέπει γελάει  ::  
6:15 πάω για ύπνο... Εδώ γελάμε όλοι μαζί, μόλις πάω θα κλάψει 
 ::

----------


## BladeWS

*BladeWS slaps ALTAiR με το feeder του....

----------


## BladeWS

::   ::   ::

----------


## sotiris

ouf ouf

----------


## nOiz

Συνταγή :

Αν σας τα πρηξανε τα πιτσιρίκια με τα κουδούνια για τα κάλαντα, ανοίξτε την πόρτα, φροντήστε να φοράτε μόνο ένα μποξεράκι, να έχετε τα μαλλιά χύμα, ένα τσιγάρο στο στόμα και ένα κουτάκι μπύρα στο χέρι. Κάντε τον πρεζάκια, ζητήστε ένα μικρό ποσό (50 λεπτά) και αμέσως θα εξαφανιστούν. It works!  ::

----------


## ALTAiR

> 


ΟΥΣΤ ρε!!!
Σε είδα Περιστέρι με τριγωνάκι στ χέρι. Μάζεψες για να βγάλεις κανά link?
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## BladeWS

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από BladeWS
> 
>   
> 
> 
> ΟΥΣΤ ρε!!!
> Σε είδα Περιστέρι με τριγωνάκι στ χέρι. Μάζεψες για να βγάλεις κανά link?




λοοοολ τι να βγάλω γαμώ τον στρατό μας γαμώ.αι στο διαλο...

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## ALTAiR

Ο μπέμπης ξαναχτύπησε... 3:00 με 6:20.  ::  
Ο σβούρας και γκρίνιας μαζί. Ευκαιρία να ψάξω το χαμένο pigtail. Που πήγε το pigtail? ΟΕΟΟΟ?
 ::  Πάντως όχι στρατό...(BLADEWS - δε βγάζω link γιατί θα πάω κάποια στιγμή στο στρατό!!!)  ::

----------


## BladeWS



----------


## ALTAiR

Να σαι καλά γιατί σήμερα κατά τις 5:00 είπαμε να τον αφήσουμε να τσιρίζει, άλλά τελικώς τζίφος...  :: 
Θα το παραγγείλω άμεσα!

----------


## Mick Flemm

You speak of knowledge, Judicator? You speak of experience? I have journeyed through the darkness between the most distant stars. I have beheld the births of negative-suns and borne witness to the entropy of entire realities... Unto my experience, Aldaris, all that you've built here on Aiur is but a fleeting dream. A dream from which your precious Conclave shall awaken, finding themselves drowned in a greater nightmare.

----------


## nOiz

> You speak of knowledge, Judicator? You speak of experience? I have journeyed through the darkness between the most distant stars. I have beheld the births of negative-suns and borne witness to the entropy of entire realities... Unto my experience, Aldaris, all that you've built here on Aiur is but a fleeting dream. A dream from which your precious Conclave shall awaken, finding themselves drowned in a greater nightmare.


http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0217061/quotes  :: 

---------

Welcome my son, welcome to the machine.
Where have you been? It's alright we know where you've been.
You've been in the pipeline, filling in time, provided with toys and
scouting for boys.
You bought a guitar to punish your ma,
And you didn't like school, and you know you're nobody's fool,
So welcome to the machine.

Welcome my son, welcome to the machine.
What did you dream? It's alright we told you what to dream.
You dreamed of a big star, he played a mean guitar,
He always ate in the steak bar. He loved to drive in his Jaguar.
So welcome to the machine...

----------


## nOiz

O τελευταίος που θα γράψει είναι βλάκας, χωρίς εξαιρέσεις!!  ::

----------


## ALTAiR

> O τελευταίος που θα γράψει είναι βλάκας, χωρίς εξαιρέσεις!!


Τι εννοείς?  ::

----------


## BladeWS

dum-dum,gum-gum.

----------


## koum6984

> dum-dum,gum-gum.


true . .. . . . . . . true

----------


## nuke

tsik tsik

----------


## tripkaos

boom boom

----------


## DiTz

::

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

το γλιτώσαμε και σήμερα το αλκοτέστ...

Και αφού τελειώσαμε με τους Γιάννηδες, τώρα καλούν τα Web Services...

Ανάθεμα το RPC, το RMI, το .Net Remoting και οι λοιπές βλακείες!  ::

----------


## tripkaos

αχ τι ωραια μερα

----------


## BladeWS

Πότε θα 'ξεστολισουμε' το forum ?

----------


## mojiro

να του βαλουμε αποκριατικα  ::

----------


## SpIdr

μαλλον τα νυχτικα θα βαλουμε  ::

----------


## nOiz

θα καούν τα τοοοοοοοοοοοστ!!!!  ::   ::

----------


## Danimoth

Είδα το "Άρωμα". Ρε εντάξει είχε κάποια μηνύματα, αλλά δεν πας καλύτερα να δεις καμιά τσόντα κατευεθείαν, γλιτώνεις τη δίωρη εισαγωγή.

Είδα και το "Angel-a" όλα τα λεφτά η γκόμενα. 

Για πείτε τις απόψεις σας  ::  ?

----------


## mojiro

> θα καούν τα τοοοοοοοοοοοστ!!!!


τα τοστ ?

ποια τοστ ?

αααααααααααααμαααααααααααααν τα τοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοστ
 καηκαν

----------


## sidis

κοιμηθειτε ωρε παλικαριαααα !!!

----------


## SpIdr

mojiro πως το λενε το avatar σου ? 8ελω να το τραβηξω τα μαλλια γενικα θελω να το πλακωσω στο ξυλο ειναι σπασικλακι εντελως

----------


## SpIdr

βοηθηστε με να ξεφυγω απο τις κουτσομουρες δεν τις θελω αλλο  ::

----------


## Danimoth

::

----------


## ALTAiR

> μαλλον τα νυχτικα θα βαλουμε


Να του βάλουμε τον BLADEWS που είναι σα τον Scream?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## nOiz

τα τοστ που εφτιαχνα, τώρα λέω να φτιάξω κι άλλα. Δε καήκανε, τα πρόλαβα  ::

----------


## ALTAiR

> τα τοστ που εφτιαχνα, τώρα λέω να φτιάξω κι άλλα. Δε καήκανε, τα πρόλαβα


Έχουνε καπνιστή μπριζόλα inside? Πως λέμε Intel Inside?

----------


## nOiz

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nOiz
> 
> τα τοστ που εφτιαχνα, τώρα λέω να φτιάξω κι άλλα. Δε καήκανε, τα πρόλαβα 
> 
> 
> Έχουνε καπνιστή μπριζόλα inside? Πως λέμε Intel Inside?


oχι, βάζω καπνιστή γαλοπούλα, σαλάμι αέρος και τυρί μακεδονικό!  ::

----------


## DragonFighter

Μπουουυου!! Μουαχαχαχα!!!! (Ως βρικόλακας κ γω, έπρεπε να γράψω κάτι)  ::

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

Τζα!

----------


## CONAN_

Ώρα για ύπνο...nightzzzzzzzzzzZZZ

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

> Ώρα για ύπνο...nightzzzzzzzzzzZZZ


Μπααα...Κάτσε να στεγνώσει το μαλλί...  ::

----------


## Danimoth

Φαντάσου να βαριέσαι ακόμα και να κοιμηθείς...

----------


## SpIdr

και γω εδω  ::

----------


## xaotikos

ΤΖΑ!!!

----------


## tristanos

καιρο ειχα να γραψω
τζααααα

----------


## SpIdr

μπα και αλλαξουμε κατηγορια και ξεφθγουμε απο τις κουτσομουρες  ::

----------


## tristanos

ρε φίλε έγινα κουτσομούρα

πάλιωσα λέμε!!!!!!!!!!

(περπατάω στο δάσος και ακούω φωνές
23 μέρες είναι πολλές?)

----------


## SpIdr

καληνυχτα  ::

----------


## nodas

που πασ???

----------


## SpIdr

δεν ειμαι καλα αυριο γραφουμε θα ερθεις να αντιγραψω απο σενα ?  ::

----------


## nodas

δεν γραφω τπτ αυριο και κατσε και διαβασε

Πτυχιο δια αλληλογραφιας θα παρεις??

----------


## SpIdr

plzzzzz  ::

----------


## SpIdr

ρε π0υστ1 ποτε θα αλλαξω δεν μπορω αλλο κουτσομουρα θελω να γινω ΚΟΛΙΟΣ εγινα ? η ακομα ? 

ΑΠΑΤΗ 501 θελει SPAM

----------


## sidis

κοκοβιο γιατι δεν εχει???? καλογρια??? Τα καλυτερα ψαρια λειπουν  ::

----------


## Danimoth

Έγραφα κι εγώ αύριο αλλά το Γκίνη είναι *κατειλημένο*<-- ::  και δε θα γράψω.

----------


## sotiris

Καιρό έχω να γράψω εδώ...

----------


## Danimoth

Έχετε κάτι με τις κουτσομούρες??  ::  

Θα παρεξηγηθούν οι κακομοίρες.

----------


## nOiz

Λογικά σε αυτό το thread δε μετράνε τα post στον counter οπότε μη προσπαθείτε άδικα (από την άλλη, η λογική είναι σχετική σε αυτό το forum...)

----------


## SpIdr

οχι μια χαρα μετρανε και μη βαζεις ιδεες στο μυαλλο των admins

----------


## nodas

> Λογικά σε αυτό το thread δε μετράνε τα post στον counter οπότε μη προσπαθείτε άδικα (από την άλλη, η λογική είναι σχετική σε αυτό το forum...)


lol

----------


## nOiz

> οχι μια χαρα μετρανε και μη βαζεις ιδεες στο μυαλλο των admins


έχουν άλλα να σκεφτούν τώρα...

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

Καταραμένη UML...  ::

----------


## SpIdr

βρικολακακια τι κανετε ?

----------


## tripkaos

περασα μια βολτα και παω για sleep  ::  cya

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

Μανάμανα!

Ωραίο το ρεμπετάδικο, αλλά ποιος δουλεύει πάλι αύριο...;;;;;;  ::

----------


## tripkaos

αχ τι ωραια εδω στην εξοχη

----------


## BladeWS



----------


## tripkaos

ηθθκξγτλθγτ

----------


## SpIdr

> ηθθκξγτλθγτ


+++

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

...και επειδή είχα πολύ καιρό να γράψω εδώ, να πω και μία καλημέρα με την ευκαιρία, σε όσους είναι ξύπνιοι  ::

----------


## Danimoth

Μέραααααααααααααααααααα : ))

----------


## DiTz

Μεραααα....

ΒΤW: Πως και δεν έχει κόσμο ο Litrotis;;;

----------


## coffeex

Καλημέρα και από εμένα.
Πάω για ύπνο για κανα 4ώρο  ::

----------


## Danimoth

> Μεραααα....
> 
> ΒΤW: Πως και δεν έχει κόσμο ο Litrotis;;;


TI?????????????????????
Δεν έχω δει ποτέ το litroti χωρίς τουλάχιστον 1 άτομο μέσα, και αν δεν είναι με το που μπω μπαίνει κάποιος σε 2 λεπτά. 

 ::  Ευτυχώς που δε μου αρέσει το cs.

----------


## DiTz

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από DiTz
> 
> Μεραααα....
> 
> ΒΤW: Πως και δεν έχει κόσμο ο Litrotis;;;
> 
> 
> TI?????????????????????
> Δεν έχω δει ποτέ το litroti χωρίς τουλάχιστον 1 άτομο μέσα, και αν δεν είναι με το που μπω μπαίνει κάποιος σε 2 λεπτά. 
> ...


  ::   ::   ::   ::  
Μέρα και πάλι!!!!

Για να μπω να δω αν έχει τώρα κόσμο....

----------


## DiTz

Και τώρα κανέναν δεν έχει στον Litroti....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## sotiris

Όλα καλα?

----------


## priestjim

Νάνι...αύριο έχει εκκλησία...

----------


## BladeWS

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Danimoth

::   ::   ::

----------


## Danimoth

Άλλη μια δύσκολη μέρα πέρασε......  ::  ΖΖΖΖΖΖΖΖΖΖΖΖ

----------


## DiTz

Παμε για τις 200 σελίδες....
Αυτό και άλλα 5 ποστς....

----------


## vector

4

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

τρία

----------


## alasondro

δύο

----------


## xaotikos

::

----------


## Danimoth

LoL.

----------


## Mick Flemm

200 σελίδες and counting  :: 

3am λίγο ακόμα και την πέφτω, έχουμε και διάβασμα  ::

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

ακριβώς επειδή έχουμε και διάβασμα είναι νωρίς ακόμα για ύπνο...  ::

----------


## ashi

> ακριβώς επειδή έχουμε και διάβασμα είναι νωρίς ακόμα για ύπνο...


Τι διαβάζεις?

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

Αυτή τη στιγμή Βάσεις Δεδομένων (μερικά θέματα για να καταλάβεις: Transactions, Disks, Data Representation, Indexing, Hashing, Recovery, Query Processing-optimization).

Επίσης, στο μενού είναι Διαχείριση Ασφάλειας Πληροφοριακών Συστημάτων, Διοικητική των Πληροφοριακών Συστημάτων, Τεχνολογία Λογισμικού, Δίκτυα Υπολογιστών και ένα άλλο, του οποίου την ονομασία ούτε που τη θυμάμαι και ούτε θέλω!  ::

----------


## ashi

> Αυτή τη στιγμή Βάσεις Δεδομένων (μερικά θέματα για να καταλάβεις: Transactions, Disks, Data Representation, Indexing, Hashing, Recovery, Query Processing-optimization)


Πάλι καλά που μου έδωσες μερικά θέματα για να καταλάβω! Περαστικά σου  ::

----------


## Danimoth

Εμείς κατάληψη...

----------


## mojiro

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ashi

Καλημέρααα!

----------


## SpIdr

καληνυχτααα!

----------


## tristanos

Απο τώρα πας για ύπνο?

----------


## hOG*



----------


## DiTz

Μεραααααααααααααααααααααααα......

----------


## fox*

μέρα νύχτα

----------


## Mick Flemm

Same here...

----------


## SpIdr

ποιος θα πει ενα παραμυθι να κοιμηθουμε ?

----------


## Mick Flemm

Θα έλεγα εγώ αλλά βαριέμαι  ::  κερνάει κανείς καφέ ?

----------


## JollyRoger

κερνάμε free trolling  :: 

Καλά ρε μικ.. τα 2 πιο offtopic threads είναι δικά σου?  ::   :: 

respect!  ::

----------


## fox*

Μέχρι ποια ώρα θεωρείται κανείς βρυκόλακας;

----------


## Danimoth

6 το πρωί! (?)

----------


## JB172

Μάλλον μέχρι να βγεί ο ήλιος  ::

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

Έχουμε ακόμη νύχτα μπροστά μας, μέχρι να βγει ο ήλιος  ::

----------


## JB172

Oh yes!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Squall

Τι κάνετε μέχρι τέτοια ώρα και δεν κοιμόσαστε ?
Πίνετε αίμα ?  ::  


Κανείς για CS  ::

----------


## nOiz

Θα έπαιζα ένα CS αλλά σήμερα είμαι πιο ντέφι από χτες οπότε πάω για ύπνο! Τσάγια.  ::

----------


## Nya

Καλή μέρα και απο μένα!!!  ::   ::

----------


## Squall

> Καλή μέρα και απο μένα!!!


Καλημέρα 
Ασχολίσε με το final fantasy 7 ?

----------


## SpIdr

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Nya
> 
> Καλή μέρα και απο μένα!!!  
> 
> 
> Καλημέρα 
> Ασχολίσε με το final fantasy 7 ?


κανεις καμακι ?  ::

----------


## Squall

> κανεις καμακι ?


Δεν σου αρέσουν τα final fantasy ή απλά ζηλεύεις μου φαίνεται !?  ::

----------


## aprin

Θυμίστε μου να μην ξαναπιώ καφέ στις 8 το βράδυ...

----------


## Danimoth

> Θυμίστε μου να μην ξαναπιώ καφέ στις 8 το βράδυ...


Ναι, δεν είναι καλή ιδέα αυτό  ::  .

----------


## Squall

CS source κανείς για το βράδι?
Θα φτιάξω special server αν είναι!

----------


## BladeWS



----------


## jamesbond

κολοζωή

----------


## DiTz

> κολοζωή


+++  ::

----------


## Squall

Καλημέρα και σήμερα

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

Καλημέρα. Γιατί γκρινιάζετε  ::

----------


## Squall

> Θα κάνω ένα τέτειο για το PS1 μου 
> http://www.adamthole.com


Άμα σου είναι εύκολο και υπάρχουν τα εξαρτήματα στο εμπόριο, γιατί όχι!  ::

----------


## nOiz

Άντε τσάγια, καλημέρα!  ::

----------


## koum6984

καλημερα
ηδη εχει αρχισει να χιονιζει δεν βλεπω να το στρωνει ομως

----------


## Mick Flemm

Όχι ρε γαμώτο, χιονίζει Αθήνα και το χάνω ! ARGHH Π@#$ανα εξεταστική...  ::

----------


## tristanos

τουλάχιστον εσείς κάνετε εξεταστική
Εμείς στο Φυσικό Αθήνας την έχουμε δει Τσε
Μην τυχόν υπάρχει κατάληψη-κινητοποίηση-διαμαρτυρία
και δεν το κλείσουμε το μαγαζάκι για 4 εβδομάδες.....
δεν γίνετε....
Μόνο ένα χιόνι μας σώζει.....

----------


## SpIdr

::

----------


## hOG*

Πωωω πάει ξημέρωσε με χιόνια στο βουνό

----------


## Squall

Καλημέρα σε όλους
Κανένας για cs ?  ::

----------


## koum6984

καλημερα
για πασιεντζα κανεις???

----------


## SpIdr

καληνυχτα οχι  ::

----------


## nOiz

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VwhqbH4Oe98

----------


## Mick Flemm

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VwhqbH4Oe98


Δώστε ένα χαστούκι στο κατεστημένο και κλ@στε κύριοι ! Περιμένω απ' τα υποψήφια μέλη του Δ.Σ. να λάβουν θέση επί του θέματος. Στην έδρα και στις Γ.Σ. πρέπει να επιτρέπεται το δημόσιο κλάνειν χωρίς παρεξήγηση, ποια η θέση σας ? Αποποινικοποίηση ΤΩΡΑ !!!  :: 

Πολλά ναρκωτικά λεμε...  ::

----------


## Squall

Καλημέρα μόλις ήρθα και εγώ!
Δεν έχει κίνηση σήμερα το μαγαζί βλέπω.  ::

----------


## koum6984

> Καλημέρα μόλις ήρθα και εγώ!
> Δεν έχει κίνηση σήμερα το μαγαζί βλέπω.


Ηρεμα πραγματα ο κοσμος δεν εχει λευτα μονο ρωταει

----------


## Mick Flemm

::

----------


## nOiz

Μέρααα, σκέφτομαι να κάνω ένα αφιέρωμα shoutcast στο Progressive Rock αλλά δεν έχω και παρα πολύ υλικό και γνώσεις, Mick Flemm ψήνεσαι να βάλεις ένα χεράκι?  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Όποτε θες  ::  Αμα ανέβω Αθήνα να τα πούμε  ::

----------


## nOiz

> Όποτε θες  Αμα ανέβω Αθήνα να τα πούμε


Nice! (που λέει και ο Borat) βάλε με στο msn να συνεννοηθούμε!

Βαριέμαι. Και επειδή βαριέμαι κάθομαι και κάνω ότι να'ναι... δουλειά δεν είχε ο διάλος...

----------


## koum6984



----------


## SpIdr

γρηγορα για νανι κακα παιδακια  ::

----------


## alasondro

από τώρα;;;

----------


## nOiz

DJ Hatzos LiVe @ http://10.27.231.3:8000/listen.pls

----------


## fox*

βρυκολάκιασα

----------


## Mick Flemm

π@%[email protected]ν@ κυματοσυνάρτηση...  ::

----------


## jamesbond

βαριέμαι αφόρητα!!!!!!!  ::

----------


## jamesbond

> βαριέμαι αφόρητα!!!!!!!



και συνεχίζω να βαριέμαι!

----------


## daha

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από jamesbond
> 
> βαριέμαι αφόρητα!!!!!!! 
> 
> 
> 
> και συνεχίζω να βαριέμαι!


Απο τώρα;;;  ::   ::   ::

----------


## JB172

Νωρίς είναι ακόμα!  ::

----------


## jamesbond

μόλις είδα το Rocky Balboa και ξενέρωσα ..... γιατί δε βρίσκω το παραπέντε όταν το χρειάζομαι  ::

----------


## SpIdr

νυχτα  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Άντε να δω μπας και πέρασα τελικά κβαντομηχανική, πολύ χαβαλέ λέμε, ειδικά το φαινόμενο σήραγγας σπέρνει !

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

Καλημέρααααα  ::

----------


## Danimoth

Βαριέμαι θανάσιμα..

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

> Βαριέμαι θανάσιμα..


Σε κόλλησε ο James Bond  ::

----------


## Danimoth

::

----------


## SpIdr

yo  ::

----------


## nOiz

Έλιωσα στον ύπνο... από τις 2 το μεσιμέρι μέχρι τις 02.00 το βράδυ...!

----------


## maxfuels

> Έλιωσα στον ύπνο... από τις 2 το μεσιμέρι μέχρι τις 02.00 το βράδυ...!


  ::  Επειδή με εχεις μπερδέψει τώρα τι ειναι μεσημέρι για εσενα η βραδυ ;

----------


## SpIdr

bb  ::

----------


## tripkaos

::

----------


## nOiz

> Επειδή με εχεις μπερδέψει τώρα τι ειναι μεσημέρι για εσενα η βραδυ ;


14.00 είναι μεσημέρι  ::   ::

----------


## jamesbond

σπέρα στους βρυκόλακες!  ::

----------


## fon_hussan

Σβήνω τον γενικό διακόπτη μου....Τα λέμε αυρίο...Καλο (δι/τρι)ήμερο σε όλους/ες..!!!

----------


## Danimoth

Άντε πάμε νωρίς για ύπνο σήμερα...

----------


## Themis Ap

E που πήγαν όλοι  ::  ?

Από τόσο νωρίς  ::   ::   ::  


ΤσΤσΤσΤσΤσ

----------


## nOiz

εδώ είμαστε αλλά δε ξέρω για πόσο ακόμα...  ::

----------


## jamesbond

πιστός στις βρυκολακικές μου τάσεις!  ::

----------


## cliff

+1 hello all

----------


## tripkaos

τελικα οποτε τρωω αργα εχω εφιαλτες και ξυπναω

----------


## Themis Ap

Έτσι έτσι, εγώ λέω να σας αφήσω...

Καληνύχτα βρυκολάκια του awmn  ::  

Ή μάλλον καλημέρα...

----------


## nOiz

Still awake  ::   ::

----------


## Squall

Που είναι σήμερα οι βρικόλακες ; μήπως ήρθε ο Van Hellsing και δεν το ξέρω ?

----------


## nOiz

> Που είναι σήμερα οι βρικόλακες ; μήπως ήρθε ο Van Hellsing και δεν το ξέρω ?


Μόλις ξύπνησα!  ::

----------


## Squall

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Squall
> 
> Που είναι σήμερα οι βρικόλακες ; μήπως ήρθε ο Van Hellsing και δεν το ξέρω ?
> 
> 
> Μόλις ξύπνησα!


OK Τότε πάμε για ένα cs:s  ::

----------


## Themis Ap

Άντε καλή σας νύχτα...

----------


## nOiz

Για να δούμε πόσα links θα πέσουν σήμερα εξαιτίας των αετών!  ::

----------


## python

::   ::   ::   ::  

κοιμίσου! τετοια ωρα!!!....  ::   ::

----------


## nOiz

> κοιμίσου! τετοια ωρα!!!....


Τι λε ρε, στις 3 παρά ξύπνησα....!!  ::

----------


## batman_9697

δεν είχα κοιμηθεί 2 μέρες(παρασκευή και σάββατο) εξετίας του πατρινού καρναβαλιού.και κοιμήθηκα την κυριακή 9 η ώρα το βράδυ και ξύπνησα σήμερα στις 12.(κοιμόμουν 15 ώρες)η μάνα μου νίμιζε ότι πέθανα........  ::   ::

----------


## SpIdr

ασε μια απο τα ιδια, εκανα και νηστεια αφου δεν ξυπνησα σημερα! πετουσα χαρταετους στον υπνο μου, καλα ρε ολο το πριγκιπατο των αδελφων ηταν στην πατρα ΟΥΣΤ  ::

----------


## tripkaos

hghvuv 
edited
το νεο μου pc http://www.boxxtech.com/Products/APEXX/ ... erview.asp

----------


## batman_9697

εμ φίλε spIdr στην πάτρα ήταν τα γκομενάκια το σαββατοκύριακο.τι να κάτσουμε να κάνουμε στην αθήνα.....!!!!!!!  ::

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

@ batman

Είσαι λίγο off... time..  ::

----------


## mojiro

V.A.R.I.E.M.A.I.

----------


## Danimoth

Γαμ$το συνεχώς μπερδεύω τα pm και am :/

----------


## batman_9697

γιατί ρε JOHNNY-B17 είμαι εκτός χρόνου?...την αλήθεια λέο

----------


## Themis Ap

::  Ερώτηση: Ότι post έχει ώρα p.m να ζητάμε να το στέλνουv στα offtopic?  ::

----------


## tristanos

ακόμα να κοιμηθώ
και δεν προβλέπεται σύντομα

----------


## Themis Ap

Ντέρτια και καημοί βραδιάτικα?

Άντε καληνύχτα.

----------


## tristanos

ντέρτια....?χμμμ

καημοί...? και ποιοσ δεν έχει...?

----------


## jamesbond

yumie yumie yumie i've got love in my tummie

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

> γιατί ρε JOHNNY-B17 είμαι εκτός χρόνου?...την αλήθεια λέο


Δεν είπα ότι λες ψέματα. Απλά η ώρα που έκανες post εδώ, είναι άκυρη. Μόνο a.m. ώρες  ::  

Καλημέρα σε όλους  ::

----------


## tripkaos

πω πω μολις ειδα τον χαρο στον υπνο μου!!!
ευτηχως δεν με πηρε!!!
καλημερα!!!

----------


## tristanos

τι φορουσε?

----------


## tripkaos

μαυρα ρουχα ηταν 3 μετρα ειχε μεγαλα αυτια ματια ασπρα με μικρες μαυρες κορες!!!και ηταν τοσο αληθινο που ξυπνησα τους γονεις μου απτις φωνες!!!

----------


## The Undertaker

ψεύτη!!!πότε με είδες;;;

----------


## jamesbond

παω για χέσιμο!

----------


## Themis Ap

Aκόμα να γυρίσεις? Βρώμικη δουλειά, ε?  ::

----------


## SpIdr

keep out !  ::  keep out!

----------


## jamesbond

γύρισα απ΄το χέσιμο και είπα να βάλω υποψηφιότητα για συντονιστής, αλλά με σαμποτάρει το σύστημα, οι κλίκες, οι γνωστοί άγνωστοι κτλ κτλ

----------


## Themis Ap

Χέσε μέσα...

----------


## Mick Flemm

φέρτε μου να πιω το ακριβότερο depon...  ::

----------


## sotiris

όλα καλά....

----------


## alex-23

πολυ αερας πηγα ταρατσα να δω αν ολα ειναι οκ!
τελικα ολα οκ.

----------


## jamesbond

and the oscar goes to ........ME!!!!!!!

----------


## tripkaos

ωραια κατεβα απο το καλαμι τωρα  ::

----------


## SpIdr

και μετα ξυπνησες!!! αστο το oscar παει στην Αγγελικη ( Ηλιαδη αλλα της αρεσει να τη φωναζω Αγγελικη σκετο! ) χαχαχαχα

----------


## nOiz

Το Armed Assault τα σπάει.  ::

----------


## python

wow  ::   ::   ::

----------


## jamesbond

τελικά σάρωσα τα oscar!!!!!

----------


## python

καλημεραααzzzzzzzzzz!!!!

είπα να κάνω την αρχή....  ::   ::

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

Καλημέραζζζ to you 2  ::

----------


## mbjp

πεφτεις για υπνο στις 11 και ξυπνας στις 2..απατη

----------


## python

> πεφτεις για υπνο στις 11 και ξυπνας στις 2..απατη


οοοχι  ::  πεφτω στισ 06.00 και ξυπνάω στις 12.30  ::

----------


## nicolouris

Καλά ρε καμένοι ακόμα ξύπνιοι είστε????  ::   ::   ::

----------


## python

> Καλά ρε καμένοι ακόμα ξύπνιοι είστε????


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## xaotikos

> Καλά ρε καμένοι ακόμα ξύπνιοι είστε????


Ρητορική ερώτηση ?!?!

----------


## Themis Ap

Άντε να δω τι μου έφερε ο θείος από America σήμερα (Φυλακή Απόδραση και Ήρωες...)

----------


## SpIdr

::

----------


## jamesbond

τι έχει απόψε το μαγαζί?? ερημιές βλέπω?

----------


## Themis Ap

Tι ερημιές...

Χαρές!!! 


Το πρώτο bb link μου είναι γεγονός  ::

----------


## priestjim

Νάνι νωρίς σήμερα...

BTW το Beryl τα σπάει. Οι τύποι είναι χρόνια μπροστά!

----------


## jamesbond

μου λένε απο πειραία οτι κουνηθήκανε λόγω σεισμού εγώ βύρωνα δε κατάλαβα τπτ ! κουνήθηκε καμία λούγκρα??

----------


## SpIdr

μπα δεν ενιωσα κατι  ::

----------


## Themis Ap

Nope δεν ένιωσα, αλλά πάλι δεν είμαι και λούγκρα...  ::

----------


## JB172

Δεν αργεί και πολύ να ξημερώσει  ::

----------


## cliff

και ομως ειμαι ακομα εδω και αυτο το καλοκαιρι γιαυρτι χαλασμενο κακο χουνεριιιιιιιι

ανοριμοι

----------


## daha

Καλημέρα... δεν περνάει η άτιμη η ώρα!

----------


## cliff

γαματα εγω ομως δεν εχω πολι ωρα που ξυπνισα

----------


## daha

Φοιτητής είσαι και έχεις τέτοιο αναρχο-ωράριο;  ::

----------


## jamesbond

moi? απλός βρυκόλακας!!!!

----------


## fox*

me 2

----------


## cliff

dAHAL αΝ ΛΕΣ για μενα νε φοιτητης ειμαι  ::

----------


## batman_9697

παιδιά σήερα χώρισα με την κοπέλα μου..........τελίκα σαν το PC τίποτα στον κόσμο..........το μόνο που δεν κάνει είναι να σου πέρνει @@@!!!!!

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

Αργήσαμε να ανοίξουμε το μαγαζί σήμερα και θα χάσουμε την πελατεία. Καλημέρα μας...

----------


## jamesbond

ΟΛΟΙ BEST 92,6 παίζει τρελή μουσική απόψε!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## jamesbond

> παιδιά σήερα χώρισα με την κοπέλα μου..........τελίκα σαν το PC τίποτα στον κόσμο..........το μόνο που δεν κάνει είναι να σου πέρνει @@@!!!!!


και εσύ μη μασάς απο μουν.α έχει γεμήσει ο τόπος!!!

----------


## python

Μαχη Λαμάρ?

----------


## jamesbond

> Μαχη Λαμάρ?


έχεις μείνει πολλά χρόνια πίσω!

----------


## tristanos

φίλε χώρισες με την κοπέλα σου?

οι γυναίκες είναι σαν τα λεωφορεία
αν δεν μπεις σε αυτό, θα μπεις στο επόμενο....

μόνο να μην μπεις μπροστα τους
θα σε πατήσουν, θα σε κάνουν λυώμα...

----------


## tristanos

μετά την βραδυνή προπόνηση

αράξαμε κανά 6ώρο
μιλήσαμε για γυναίκες, για σχέσεις ξανά για γυναίκες

και τώρα που ο αλέκτωρ λάλησε,

πάμε να καούμε στο cod......

axxxx awmn.....

----------


## python

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από python
> 
> Μαχη Λαμάρ?
> 
> 
> έχεις μείνει πολλά χρόνια πίσω!


  ::   ::  

γιατί?? προχτες εκαμε εκπομπη μαζι με ΑΜΧ!!!

----------


## tristanos

τελειώσαμε το cod
και τώρα λέμε να πιούμε καφέ αμπελοφιλοσοφώντας......

(ίσως αργότερα ξαναμπούμε για κάψιμο...)

----------


## zod

::

----------


## jamesbond

γιάντα να μη θέλεις γιάντα την αγάπη μου για πάντα.....  ::

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

Κι'έχει ένα φεγγάρι απόψε, που με κάνει και αρρωστένω.... ααααουουουουυυυ  ::

----------


## mojiro

its five o' clock tik tok

----------


## jamesbond

βαριέμε  ::   ::

----------


## jamesbond

πωπω νέκρα απόψε!!!

----------


## batman_9697

ποιός θέλει να πάμε για έναποτάκι το βράδυ?????

----------


## tripkaos

εφιαλτες στο δρομο με τα pc

----------


## jamesbond

ολε!! Ελ νίνιο στο Καραϊσκάκη σήμερα, γαύρε ετοιμάσου για π....α

----------


## jamesbond

0-1 Dip Pap, και όλο κλαίνε τα γαβράκια στου γυαλού τα βοτσαλάκια

Ενα και να καίει!!!!!!

----------


## racer

ONCE A VAMPIRE, ALLWAYS A VAMPIRE.



Bloody Kisses,

Elias

----------


## jamesbond

τι έχουμε απόψε? τι λέει το μενού?

----------


## priestjim

Τπτ, νάνι νωρίς αύριο δουλειά (σιγά δηλαδή και πότε ήταν αυτό περιορισμός για να μην ξενυχτήσουμε, δηλαδή εδώ που τα λέμε τώρα, αν δεν έχει την επομένη νωρίς ξύπνημα δεν έχει αξία το ξενύχτι!).

Όχι τώρα σοβαρά νάνι...  ::

----------


## tripkaos

κερναει κανεις γρανιτα λεμονι?

----------


## xbelis

eeeeeeeeeeeeetsi

----------


## python

Black Beer!!!!  ::

----------


## jungle traveller

αυριο παω Λαρισα να δω αν ανοιξαν τα ΤΕΙ ξερει κανεις τπτ?  ::

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

Πως πέρασε η ώρα με το κολοπαίχνιδο  ::  Καληνύστα σας  ::

----------


## jamesbond

νύχτα γείτονα!

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

Πάλι εγώ το ανοίγω το μαγαζί?? Καλημέρα σας!!!  ::

----------


## JB172

Καλημέρα γείτονα!  ::

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

Καλημέρα και σε εσένα  ::

----------


## jamesbond

ο Βύρωνας δεν κοιμάτε απόψε βλέπω!!

----------


## tristanos

καλησπέρα σε όλους τους θαμώνες
Πως πάει παίδες σήμερα?

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

Ο Βύρωνας δεν κοιμάται ΠΟΤΕ  ::

----------


## jamesbond

> Ο Βύρωνας δεν κοιμάται ΠΟΤΕ


JOHNNY-B17 είσαι ασύρματος?

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

Όχι πλέον. Αν θυμάσαι, κάποτε έπαιρνα από εσένα. Φίλος του συνονόματού σου είμαι.

----------


## priestjim

Free porn σήμερα. Έχω ακούσει ότι πιο παρακμιακό soundtrack έχω κατεβάσει ενώ παίρνω backup στο configuration στο Linux desktop μου. Άντε βρες τώρα τι έχεις πειράξει στο σύστημα σε διάστημα 2 ετών...

ΑΠΟ ΠΟΥ ΚΛΑΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΜΠΑΡΜΠΟΥΝΙ?  ::   ::

----------


## jamesbond

αααα τι κάνει ο συνονόματος?

----------


## JB172

> ο Βύρωνας δεν κοιμάτε απόψε βλέπω!!





> Ο Βύρωνας δεν κοιμάται ΠΟΤΕ


++ Εγκρίνω & επαυξάνω !  ::

----------


## SpIdr

καληνυχτα  ::

----------


## JB172

καληνύχτα & σε σένα.

----------


## jamesbond

γειαά

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

> αααα τι κάνει ο συνονόματος?


Δεν ξέρω από πότε έχετε να τα πείτε, αλλά μία από τα ίδια.  ::  Φαντάζομαι ότι πάει καιρός...

----------


## JB172

Καλη(νύστα) σε όλους.

----------


## Mick Flemm

Είναι κανείς εδώ ?  ::

----------


## alasondro

όχι  ::   ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

η ελαφρότητα του είναι  ::

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

> Είναι κανείς εδώ ?


Χτύπα πρώτα... πως μπαίνεις έτσι?  ::

----------


## tripkaos

καλημερα

----------


## hOG*

μερααααααααα  ::   ::   ::

----------


## jamesbond

πολυκοσμία βλέπω απόψε!

----------


## priestjim

Επ...!

----------


## JB172

Οπ...!  ::  

Καλημέρα στους ξενύχτες!

----------


## tristanos

τι κανουν σήμερα οι βρυκόλακες?

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

Δείχνουν τα δόντια τους!!! Καλημέρα σας  ::

----------


## jamesbond

σπέρες!!

----------


## Montechristos

Παναγιώτηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηη

----------


## JB172

Αντε, να το ανοίξω εγώ σήμερα!  ::  

Καλημέρα σε όλους.

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

Άντε γιατί βαρέθηκα να ανοίγω εγώ συνέχεια...
Καλημέρα γείτονα  ::

----------


## JB172

Καλημέρα Johnny  ::

----------


## tristanos

Τι κανετε μεχρι το πρωί?

----------


## dalton

τιποτα

----------


## jamesbond

πίκρα!

----------


## Nefalim

ουλα

----------


## JB172

Πάλι εγώ το άνοιξα πρώτος?  ::

----------


## priestjim

Δεν είμαι γιατρός, είμαι Ελβετός...

----------


## badge

Καληνύχτα Σπιρτούλη!

----------


## SpIdr

μαυρη νυστα !!!

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

Είχε μια δροσούλα απόψε έξω. Ψιλοχειμώνας κάτι...

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

Άκρα του τάφου σιωπή...

----------


## SpIdr

Μακροπουλος the best φακ δε ρεστ

διωξτε την μην την βλεπω μπροστα μου  ::

----------


## jamesbond

σπέραααα

----------


## Mick Flemm

Αχ Ευλαμπία...  ::

----------


## tristanos

δεν εχει πελατεσ αποψε το μαγαζακι μασ?

----------


## Mick Flemm

Πρέπει μάλλον να κάνουμε τούμπες γυμνοί ανάποδα πάνω σε αναμμένα κάρβουνα κλπ για να έχει θέαμα, ψήνεσαι ?  :: 

vrykolax για το στομάχι  ::

----------


## python

> Πρέπει μάλλον να κάνουμε τούμπες γυμνοί ανάποδα πάνω σε αναμμένα κάρβουνα κλπ για να έχει θέαμα, ψήνεσαι ? 
> 
> vrykolax για το στομάχι


αναμμένα κάρβουνα ε?? χμμμμμμμ παϊδάκια????  ::   ::

----------


## SpIdr

καλημερα σε σας - καλη μου νυχτα σε μενα  ::

----------


## tripkaos

μια θεση στο 4

----------


## SpIdr

::

----------


## nOiz

Πεινάω...  ::

----------


## tripkaos

εγω παλι διψαω!πιασε μια παστα σοκολατινα η μια τρουφα καλητερα?καλα παω να πιω νερο...

----------


## maxfuels

Ρε με αυτό το τόπικ μου εχετε χαλάσει το βιολογικό ρολόι. Μαμώ την τύχη μου με ολους του θεοπάλαβους που εχω μπλέξει. Ειμαι στο γραφείο και με την τσιμπλα στο μάτι και ο άλλος λέει καληνύχτα....  ::  Κοιτάω το ρολόι και γράφει 8.29 το ΠΡΩΙ ! Παίρνω τηλέφωνο (ας μην λέω ονόματα) περίπου στις 2.00 το μεσημέρι και αυτοί ακόμα κοιμούνται για βραδυ.... Τελικά οι .. χαζοί και τα ρολόγια δεν δουλεύουν σωστά...  ::

----------


## jamesbond

> Ρε με αυτό το τόπικ μου εχετε χαλάσει το βιολογικό ρολόι. Μαμώ την τύχη μου με ολους του θεοπάλαβους που εχω μπλέξει. Ειμαι στο γραφείο και με την τσιμπλα στο μάτι και ο άλλος λέει καληνύχτα....  Κοιτάω το ρολόι και γράφει 8.29 το ΠΡΩΙ ! Παίρνω τηλέφωνο (ας μην λέω ονόματα) περίπου στις 2.00 το μεσημέρι και αυτοί ακόμα κοιμούνται για βραδυ.... Τελικά οι .. χαζοί και τα ρολόγια δεν δουλεύουν σωστά...


αυτό το τόπικ είναι για βρυκόλακες Σίμο !!!!!  ::   ::

----------


## SpIdr

αγγιζουμε την τελειότητα  ::

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

την αγγιξαμε  ::

----------


## nOiz

αφήστε την κάτω τώρα, είναι δική μου!  ::   ::

----------


## tripkaos

ειναι κανεις εδω?περνουσα και ειπα να ριξω ενα βλεφαρο

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

Μπααα... που να βρεις κόσμο τέτοια ώρα...  ::

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

Καλημέρες...
Μια ωραία βροχερή βραδυά  ::

----------


## Nya

Καλημέρες!!!

----------


## tolishawk

whassup dogs ?

----------


## JB172

Τι χαμπάρια?

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

Μπου!

----------


## sotiris

Είναι ιδανική μέρα για βαμπίρια...έχει σταματήσει η βροχή, υπάρχει υγρασία, είναι σκοτεινά, έχει λίγο ομίχλη, ο ουρανός είναι καθαρός....

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

μουαχαχαχαχαχαχα!!!!  ::

----------


## SpIdr

::  δεν μπορω να κοιμηθω αλλα ειμαι χαρουμενος αυριο θα ειμαι κουρελι  ::

----------


## tripkaos

απο την πορτα σου περνω βηχω και ξερωβηχω και παρτο αυγο και κουρευτο

----------


## sokratisg

Καλημέρα σε όλους!  ::   ::

----------


## SpIdr

καληνυχτα ! μολις βγηκε ο ηλιος και αρχισε να με καιει το δερμα  ::

----------


## priestjim

Ήρθε το τέλοc...

----------


## nOiz

> Ήρθε το τέλοc...


Πάει καιρός που έχει έρθει  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

NOIS είσαι ακόμη ξύπνιος?

----------


## nuke

lol

----------


## nOiz

> NOIS είσαι ακόμη ξύπνιος?


ποιος ήρθε?  ::   ::

----------


## mbjp

ντρρρρριν

----------


## Danimoth

gn

----------


## kats

σαλιαρη nuke μη γραφεις greeklish

----------


## yorgos

To go to bed or not go?

Ιδού το ερώτημα!  ::

----------


## nOiz

Μπήτε για WoW γρήγορααα

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Όλοι κοιμάστε σήμερα?

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

Κοιμόμαστε?? μουαχαχα..

----------


## SpIdr

καληνυχτα σε 2 ωρες ξυπναω  ::

----------


## nuke

έλα ρε παιδί μου

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

Πάλι κολλήσαμε με το κολοπαίχνιδο. Για τους φίλους των point & click adventures, 29 κατασκευαστές συνηστούν "The sacred rings"

----------


## sidis

οι καμμενοι δεν στρωνουν επιδερματιδα ποτε......

βας βας βας ο Παρασκευας!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! και τα μυαλα στα καγγελα  ::   ::   ::

----------


## tristanos

Μέρα σε όλο τον κόσμο

και καληνύχτα σε εμάς του καμμένους που τώρα πάμε για ύπνο..

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

Καλημέρα παίδες...

----------


## mbjp

δυσκολα τα πραγματα..

----------


## sokratisg

Σε λίγο καλημέρα.  ::

----------


## Themis Ap

Άντε καλή σας μέρα...

----------


## sokratisg

Καλημέρα λοιπόν....  ::  (το κάψαμε και πάλι...)

----------


## mbjp

στην υγεια της αχαριστης..

----------


## JS

@sokratisg
Με ποιό δικαίωμα φέρεις το nickname μου στο callsign σου ;;;
Απαράδεκτο  ::   ::   ::  

(το κάψαμε δεν λες τίποτα).
Καλημέρα  :: 


*SW1JSE εδώ*

----------


## alasondro

Εσύ δεν δουλεύεις αύριο; για γρήγορα στο κρεβατάκι σου...

----------


## mbjp

λουκ χουζ τοκινγκ..μπακ του γιορ τρολ νεστ

----------


## sokratisg

oeo!  :: 

Κάτσε να βάλω κανά γυαλί γιατί σε λίγο βγαίνει και ο ήλιος....  ::

----------


## tristanos

κλειστό το μαγαζάκι μας σήμερα?

----------


## NetTraptor

COme in we are open!  ::

----------


## mbjp

τεστ

αυτο το καταραμμενο ρολοι  ::

----------


## Themis Ap

Καλή σας μέρα σύντροφοι...  ::

----------


## tripkaos

::  μπεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε  ::

----------


## mbjp

kataggelw ton tripkaos

edit:

καταγγελω τον τριπκαος

edit2:

a la francais:

je cataguel de la tripkaos

----------


## tripkaos

μουχαχαχαχαα...
φευγω για ταξιδι σε λιγο...
καλο δρομο να χουμε ολοι οσοι φευγουμε...

----------


## koum6984

> μουχαχαχαχαα...
> φευγω για ταξιδι σε λιγο...
> καλο δρομο να χουμε ολοι οσοι φευγουμε...


και καλο γυρισμο χρισταρα
το κυριοτερο
ΚΑΛΟ ΓΥΡΙΣΜΟ

----------


## ChoOSeN

Χριστός Ανέστη  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## BladeWS



----------


## Macabre_Sunsets

++

----------


## BladeWS



----------


## BladeWS



----------


## Dreamweaver

BladeWS 

+1  ::

----------


## ChoOSeN

Απίστευτο stencil! Γαμάτο..  ::   ::

----------


## tripkaos

ελα να κοιμομαστε!!!

----------


## SpIdr

νυχταααα  ::

----------


## alex-23

μετα απο καιρο παλι εδω

----------


## tripkaos

πηγε παλι 5 παρα πεντε οεοεοοεεοοο  ::

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

Κλείσαμε... Αύριο πάλι  ::

----------


## Danimoth

*(@&#!)(*@*!()&@*! κερατό μου. 

Για κάποιο εντελώς ανεξήγητο λόγο ο εκτυπωτής μου αρνείται να τυπώσει τις σελίδες 9-10 ενός pdf σωστά. Είτε δε μου τις βγάζει μπρος πίσω, είτε μου κόβει μισή σελίδα είτε τρώγεται το χαρτί. Δηλαδή τι σκατά γίνεται? Δεν έχει πρόβλημα με καμία άλλη σελίδα, αλλά για αυτό το ζευγάρι έχω δοκιμάσει 8 φορές και τπτ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Άβυσος...

----------


## mbjp

μπλουαργκ

----------


## nOiz

> μπλουαργκ


στα μουτρα σου

----------


## mbjp

αντε για υπνο αμα δε σ'αρεσει!

----------


## mbjp

noiz noiz εισαι εδω;

----------


## nOiz

> noiz noiz εισαι εδω;


Ρε δες εκει χάμω το fashion tv και άσε μας, λούγκρα!  ::

----------


## mbjp

ζήλια ψώρα  ::   ::

----------


## mojiro



----------


## Mick Flemm

zzZZZZzzZZZZzZz

----------


## mbjp

> ...


προβατομουρμούρα

----------


## nOiz

τελείως copy paste είναι τα πρόβατα...  ::

----------


## mbjp

ελα να ξυπναμε...καφεδακι κανεις;

----------


## alasondro

Μόλις τελείωσα τον δικό μου.....  ::   ::

----------


## sokratisg

Καλημέρα σε όλους!  ::

----------


## mojiro

> Καλημέρα σε όλους!


  ::  

ΜΟΝΤΕΡΕΙΤΟΡ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΘΗΚΟΝ  ::   ::   ::   ::  ΜΟΥαακακακακα

----------


## tripkaos

ειδα ενα εφιαλτη παναγιτσα μου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Mick Flemm

Κάτι περίεργα πράγματα όμως να μη με παίρνει με τίποτα ο ύπνος...

Λες να φταίει που ξύπνησα στις 17:00 ?  ::

----------


## PIT

Εγω διαβαζω Java γιατι γραφω προοδο αυριο  ::  

Θα κλαψουνε μανουλες  ::   ::   ::

----------


## nOiz

> Κάτι περίεργα πράγματα όμως να μη με παίρνει με τίποτα ο ύπνος...
> 
> Λες να φταίει που ξύπνησα στις 17:00 ?


Βάλε να ακούσεις Eloy που σου είχα πει να κατεβάσεις και άραξε να γουστάρεις! Εγώ κατέβασα δισκογραφία σχεδόν!  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Ακούω daylight τώρα  ::

----------


## tripkaos

απο την πορτα σου περνω και πανα παιξω wow  ::   ::

----------


## nOiz

Μετά από μια μακρυά και δύσκολη νύχτα... ήρθε η ώρα για ξεκούραση  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Ε ρε τι κάνουν οι Ozric, και μετά σου λέει για κινητά, καρκίνο κλπ. Ρε άκου λίγο Ozric να στανιάρεις  ::

----------


## JB172

Εγώ να δεις πως στάνιαρα με την eurovision  ::

----------


## mbjp

μπλουαργκ

----------


## batman_9697

τι γίνετε ρε παλικάρια θα το κάψουμε πάλι σήμερα!!!!!

----------


## batman_9697

πόπο τι έγινε τώρα τελευταία δεν βλέπω πολλούς βρυκόλακες........

----------


## Themis Ap

Δύσκολοι καιροί για βρυκολάκιασμα...

----------


## Mick Flemm

Ε μα με τέτοια ζέστη δεν παλεύεται η κατάσταση...  ::

----------


## sotiris

Μια χαρά δροσούλα έχει!

----------


## Mick Flemm

και μετά από αυτό -> http://madwifi.org/changeset/2363 μπορώ να κοιμηθώ επιτέλους  ::

----------


## nOiz

Καληνύχτες κι από εδώ.  ::

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

Νέκρες σήμερα βλέπω.....  ::   ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Διάφανα κρίνα και ξερό ψωμί  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mbjp

nystes..

----------


## mbjp

mpirim mpirim mpirim mpirim  ::

----------


## nOiz

Χλωμό το φεγγάρι απόψε...

----------


## mbjp

α του παουμε το σκαλπ του φεγγαϊου φιλαακι

----------


## nOiz

> α του παουμε το σκαλπ του φεγγαϊου φιλαακι


Τεχνικός σου λέει μετά....

----------


## mbjp

'α παω 'α γινω υδραυλικος για παρτη σου

----------


## Mick Flemm

'α πάω α κοιμηθώ α ουμ γιατι βαρέθκα

----------


## mbjp

ειπα κι'εω δε θα ααντησει ο δημιου'γος του θρεντ ατου;;

πως και δε σε εχουνε μπανα'ει τα μοντε'ια ακομα ειναι μεγαο μυστη'ιο

----------


## nOiz

ε μα'ακες τι κα'εστε κ 'ετε πρωϊ'ατικο... ε'ω εχου'ε ντέρτια να ουμ...

----------


## mbjp

μεγαε στ'αχιια μας οι καημοι σου, φωαζω και το φιαακι μου το Μικ Φεμ και σε καουμε τοπι

----------


## nOiz

συμπα'ασταση στον πο'εμε'ο α'ουμ...

----------


## badge

Καλημέρα Στρουμφίτα... over and out

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

Σερί από το βράδυ...και ακόμα ξύπνιος! Ανάθεμα την Ασφάλεια Υπολογιστών και Δικτύων!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## nOiz

Τι τραβάμε κι εμείς οι χορεύτριες...

----------


## SpIdr

τι τραβαμε και μεις οι στριπτιτζουδες  ::

----------


## tristanos

Καλημέρες

μην νομίζετε ότι τώρα ξύπνησα.....

Ακόμα δεν έχω κοιμηθεί..

Πως πάει το μαγαζάκι μας?

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

δεν κοιμάμαι....4 ωρες για να την κανω για Ελ. Βενιζέλος

----------


## SpIdr

πολυ ζεστη θα ψηθουμε  ::  ειναι και το pc ανοιχτο φουρνος το δωματιο  ::  μακαρι να ειχα ενα laptop τωρα  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

με αυτή τη ζέστη δε γίνεται δουλειά, ούτε να κοιμηθώ δεν μπορώ  ::

----------


## Themis Ap

Kωλοζέστη ναι...

Και το λαπτοπ που έχω καίει βέβαια...  ::  

Αλλά πάλι ήθελα να έχει και 6800go πάνω να παίζω κανά παιχνιδάκι...

Καλό το πόστ σου MickFlemm για τα αθλήματα, αν και δεν είναι κατακριτέο να ασχολείσαι με αυτό που λέμε, λένε, λες αθλητισμό... Απλά υπάρχουν όρια που τα έχουμε ξεπεράσει προ πολλού, γιατί απλά η μπάλα, το μπάσκετ, το βόλλεϊ πουλάει.

Τέσπα είμαι κομμάτια τώρα και παώ για ύπνο.

Άτιμη διπλωματική και άτιμο cs τι μου κάνετε...

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

Καλημέραααα. Είχα καιρό να ξενυχτήσω  ::  Ανοικτό το pc, αλλά μέσα κάνει fujitsu. Computer room το έχω κάνει το σπίτι με την αρκούδα... σχεδόν κρυώνω  ::

----------


## tripkaos

ζεστη και εφιαλτες,οτι καλυτερο!!!

----------


## SpIdr

εμενα εδω κατω το pc μου ζεσταινει τα μπουτια  ::  λολ εφιαλτες και κρυος ιδρωτας !

----------


## SpIdr

το εβγαλα απο εδω κατω τωρα ειναι μακρυα  ::  βεβαια γινανε τα καλωδια π0υτ@ν@ αλλα τουλαχιστον δεν ζεσταινομαι αλλο  :: 

εχω 10 μπριζες εδω στα ποδια μου λετε να παθω καμια ηλεκτροπληξια ???  ::  γμτ δεν εχω αλλο σκαμνακι για τα ποδια τωρα που εφυγε η μοναδα απο εδω κατω  ::

----------


## SpIdr

pws na briseis kapoion xwris na to parei xampari 
http://www.roubaixinteractive.com/PlayG ... o_Text.asp apla grapse tin ekfrasi edw  :: 


0111000001101111011100110110111100100000011011010110000101101100011000010110101101100001011100110010000001100101011010010111001101100001011010010010000000111111 oute ban oute zhmia ...  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

0101000001101111011101010111010001100001011011100110000100100000011010110111100101101101011000010111010001101111011100110111100101101110011000010111001001110100011010000111001101101000001011100010111000101110
 ::

----------


## JB172

010000010110111001110100011001010010000001101110011000010010000001110000011000010110110101100101001000000110011101101001011000010010000001111001011100000110111001101111

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

011101100111001001101001011010110110000101101101011001010010000001110000011000010110100101111000011011100110100101100100011010010010000001101110011000010010000001110000011000010110100101111010011011110111010101101101011001010010000001110100011101110111001001100001

----------


## JB172

Καλό όμως δεν είναι?
Ε, Johnny?

Καλημέρα γείτονα  ::

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

Δεν μπορώ να πω... εξυπνότατο συνονόματε  ::

----------


## vector

εγω τον βριζω απο μεσα μου  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

http://www.garfield.com/comics/comics_a ... 3-ga030312

----------


## Mick Flemm

http://www.garfield.com/comics/comics_a ... 3-ga030422

----------


## JB172

Νωρίς είναι ακόμα, ε?

----------


## tripkaos

μαλλον  ::

----------


## mbjp

μπλουαργκ

----------


## mbjp

αντε να ξυπναμε!

----------


## JB172

Ακόμα εδώ είμαι?

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

Εσύ είσαι εδώ. Εγώ που είμαι?  ::

----------


## mbjp

εσυ εισαι ετοιμος για δουλεια, αντε και οι δρομοι γεμιζουν σιγα σιγα

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

Έλα καλημέρα...!  ::

----------


## SpIdr

εχει σκασει η φατσα μου  ::   ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Υπάρχουν ακόμα...  ::

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

Λέω να πηγαίνω για ύπνο σιγά σιγά, γιατί το ξεφτίλησα εντελώς  ::

----------


## tripkaos

ελα να παιρνουμε παρουσιες

----------


## Mick Flemm

Έτςςςς  ::

----------


## JS

Οι βρυκόλακες που είναι ;
Πήγανε Τήνο να προσευχηθούν υπερ υγείας του χριστόδουλου ;

----------


## sinonick

οι βρυκόλακες έχουν χάσει τη φόρμα τους!
νομίζω η μαμά άρχισε να μαλώνει και πλέον κοιμούνται από νωρίς
ΦΛΩΡΑΚΙΑΑΑΑ

----------


## tripkaos

τι φλωρακια ρε καλητερα να ειναι σε μια παραλια ολη μερα παρα στο pc ολη νυχτα  ::

----------


## sinonick

για ρώτα πόσοι από αυτούς είναι στην παραλία όλη μέρα και έλα πες μου...  ::   ::   ::  

ΦΛΩΡΟΙ  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Vigor

Παραλία με την μισή Ελλάδα να καίγεται? Μπα, δεν το πιστεύω.

----------


## Starmie

Παρούσα !!!

----------


## JB172

Αντε, ακόμα εδώ....

----------


## JollyRoger

μπααα...  ::  check this out: http://www.bwgen.com  ::

----------


## badge

Πάντως επί του θέματος (Hemi Sync, brain stimulation μέσω ακουστικών κυμάτων κλπ κλπ) είχα μαζέψει ένα σωρό υλικό κάποτε. Κορυφαίο είναι το Gateway Experience του Dr. Monroe, το οποίο σε οδηγεί με μικρά μικρά βήματα στο να έχεις την υπέρτατη εμπειρία... το OOBE (Out of Body Experience). Μια κατάσταση που η ψυχή βγαίνει έξω και κοιτάς το ίδιο σου το σώμα. Μπρρρ...

http://www.thegatewayexperience.com/

Ως συνήθως, όποιος ενδιαφέρεται να εμβαθύνει ας μου στείλει ένα pm  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

άνοιξα θρεντ!  :: 

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=33122

----------


## mojiro

ουγκ!

----------


## tripkaos

αγκα ρουγκ

----------


## mojiro

http://phpbbegypt.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=89

----------


## Viper

ore nistaaaaaaaaaa  ::

----------


## nOiz

> http://phpbbegypt.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=89


Για μας το φτιάξανε αυτό ρε Μάηκ!  ::

----------


## alexis-13

η βραδια ξεκιναει πολυ καλα...λιγο cs και πολυ μουσικη.......η νυχτα προβλεπεται μεγαλη........  ::   ::   ::

----------


## BladeWS



----------


## JB172

Οεο!

----------


## BladeWS



----------


## tripkaos

μπεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε  ::

----------


## DIMKATIO

> η βραδια ξεκιναει πολυ καλα...λιγο cs και πολυ μουσικη.......η νυχτα προβλεπεται μεγαλη........




Μία απο τα ίδια...

----------


## nOiz

Υπάρχει ακόμα το CS?...  ::

----------


## alasondro

> Υπάρχει ακόμα το CS?...


όχι...καταργήθηκε μόλις πριν πέντε λεπτά  ::   ::

----------


## nOiz

Τςςςςς  ::

----------


## tripkaos

ρουκ ζουκ!!!

----------


## Valis

Ήμαρτον, εντάξει έλεος θα παω να κοιμηθώ, το υπόσχομαι, όχι άλο βασανιστήριο....

Δείτε τι παίζει ο ΑΝΤ1-ας τώρα...

----------


## Valis

> Ήμαρτον, εντάξει έλεος θα παω να κοιμηθώ, το υπόσχομαι, όχι άλο βασανιστήριο....
> 
> Δείτε τι παίζει ο ΑΝΤ1-ας τώρα...


Πείτε μου τώρα ότι φταίω....

----------


## tripkaos

κανεις να του πιω το αιμα?

----------


## JB172

Σε βρήκα!!!

----------


## tripkaos

το αιμα σταζει θυμιζει χαλαζι αν σε πιασει δεν θα σε ξεχασει παρτο αυγο και αρμεχτο  ::

----------


## JB172

Ουγκ!

----------


## tripkaos

wow

----------


## Somnius

Πω.. υπάρχει ακόμα αυτό το thread???


Απίστευτο..

Βρηκολάκιασμεν ολ τουγκέδερ!

----------


## tripkaos

μηνυματα απο 12 με 7 το πρωι ειναι για αυτο το τοπικ.  ::

----------


## JB172

Ουγκ!

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Λίγο ακόμα.. λίγο ακόμα....

----------


## JB172

Σπρώξτε!

----------


## tripkaos

ελα πηγες τουαλετα πριν 10 λεπτα?το εδειξε ο Μακης!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## tripkaos

καλημερα ολη νυχτα

----------


## tripkaos

τι κανουμε ολοι καλα?για να σας παρω λιγο την ομαδα αιματος για να δω ποιον θα ταραξω στο δαγκωμα!!!

----------


## nOiz

Δίνω κι εγώ το παρόν.  ::

----------


## batman_9697

έπ δεν πιστεύω να κοιμάται κανείς....άντε να χιονήσει απο αύριο να δούμε και εμείς καμιά άσπρη μέρα  ::

----------


## Themis Ap

Eπ άντε κάνε καμιά δοκιμή με μνήμες εσύ και άσε τις άσπρες μέρες για άλλους...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## JB172

Θα ασπρίσουμε.

----------


## JB172

::

----------


## panxan

Κοιμάστε?

----------


## B52

Μπαααα !!!  ::

----------


## JB172

Ω ρε !
Εγώ και τα bot μείναμε?  ::

----------


## Tsakonas1982

> Ω ρε !
> Εγώ και τα bot μείναμε?


εδω κι εγω...καταραμενο αγχος,ματι δεν εκλεισα ολη νυχτα...

----------


## fengi1

> Ω ρε !
> Εγώ και τα bot μείναμε?


badge 2-4 ( Γερμανικο ) 
JB172 4-6
Δεκανεας αλλαγης Tsakonas1982  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

> Ω ρε !
> Εγώ και τα bot μείναμε?


άστα, το τελευταίο 3ήμερο πέφτω για ύπνο μετά τις 10-12 το πρωί...

----------


## JB172

Αυτά τα bots τελικά μου κρατούν καλή παρέα. 
Παίζαμε βιδαριστό με τον Yahoo και τον Google.  :: 
Τα δάγκωσα και την έκανα.

----------


## Tsakonas1982

αγχος...αυπνιες...

----------


## JB172

Πήγαινε για ύπνο και θα σου φύγει το άγχος  ::

----------


## Tsakonas1982

> Πήγαινε για ύπνο και θα σου φύγει το άγχος


dude...εδω και 20 λεπτα σηκωθηκα απο εφιαλτες....

----------


## tripkaos

χει οπ παμε για γοου  ::

----------


## bedazzled

WoW και Line*AIDS*  ::

----------


## JB172

Πηγαίνατε για ύπνο?  ::

----------


## PC-KILLER

Βαριέμαι… μισώ την εξεταστική....

----------


## BladeWS

::

----------


## Neuro

Που είναι οι βρυκόλακες, τόση ώρα με τη σφουγγαρίστρα στο χέρι ούτε ένας να πω μια κουβέντα δε βρέθηκε. Μόνο φτερά και πούπουλα σε όλο το forum ξέρετε να αφήνεται. Πάλι σε κανένα game server έχετε μαζευτεί όλοι ε; Άτιμα αιμοδιψή πλάσματα.

----------


## JB172

Δεν σου κάνει η παρέα μου;  :: 
Δεν μας παίζουν πια....  :: 

Μόλις τελείωσα και εγώ με το νυστέρι.  ::

----------


## Neuro

Εσύ σφουγγάριζες στην άλλη μεριά και δε σε έβλεπα.

----------


## JB172

Ναι, είναι μεγάλο το πάτωμα.

----------


## Neuro

Πάμε να τσιμπήσουμε τίποτα στη στήλη μαγειρικής;  ::

----------


## JB172

Μέσαααααα  ::

----------


## tripkaos

ολοι εδω ειμαστε με την σκεψη μας...απλα ονειρευομαστε για να περναει η ωρα...

----------


## badge

Τι τραβάω ο έρμος, ας όψεται αυτή η εργασία στις Ασύρματες Ζεύξεις για το Πανεπιστήμιο.

Μωρέ ας περάσω το μάθημα και χαλάλι  ::  

Πάντως δεν έχω παράπονο, στο forum επικρατούσε πολύ ησυχία σήμερα. Ανοιχτά το Word και ο Firefox δίπλα δίπλα, άλλη μια ήρεμη νύχτα, μακάρι να ήταν όλες έτσι....  :: 

Καληνύχτα.... zzzZZZzzzZZZzzz

----------


## papashark

> Που είναι οι βρυκόλακες, τόση ώρα με τη σφουγγαρίστρα στο χέρι ούτε ένας να πω μια κουβέντα δε βρέθηκε. Μόνο φτερά και πούπουλα σε όλο το forum ξέρετε να αφήνεται. Πάλι σε κανένα game server έχετε μαζευτεί όλοι ε; Άτιμα αιμοδιψή πλάσματα.


Eγώ γέρος άνθρωπος, πως ξέφυγα έτσι...  ::

----------


## JB172

Την πέσατε όλοι ε;

Εγώ και αυτά έμειναν ---> Εγγεγραμμένα μέλη: Google [Bot], JB172, MSN [Bot], Yahoo [Bot]  ::

----------


## igna

> Την πέσατε όλοι ε;
> 
> Εγώ και αυτά έμειναν ---> Εγγεγραμμένα μέλη: Google [Bot], JB172, MSN [Bot], Yahoo [Bot]


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

> Την πέσατε όλοι ε;
> 
> Εγώ και αυτά έμειναν ---> Εγγεγραμμένα μέλη: Google [Bot], JB172, MSN [Bot], Yahoo [Bot]


Λίγο ακόμα και θα γίνει ---? Εγγεγραμμένα μέλη: Google [Bot], JB172 [Vlax], MSN [Bot], Yahoo [Bot]  ::   ::

----------


## harrylaos

αχαχαχαχα, Να βαλω και εγω ενα feed/forum bot?

----------


## JB172

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JB172
> 
> Την πέσατε όλοι ε;
> 
> Εγώ και αυτά έμειναν ---> Εγγεγραμμένα μέλη: Google [Bot], JB172, MSN [Bot], Yahoo [Bot] 
> 
> 
> Λίγο ακόμα και θα γίνει ---? Εγγεγραμμένα μέλη: Google [Bot], JB172 [Vlax], MSN [Bot], Yahoo [Bot]


Αλλη φορά δεν θα κρατάω καραούλι.  ::   ::

----------


## tripkaos

ειδα ενα πολεμικο ονειρο στην συγχρονη ελλαδα και τον κοσμο και ξυπνησα πριν δω το τελος  :: 
πολλες σφαιρες μιλαμε!!!και βιολογικα οπλα!!!πρωταγονιστης εγω  ::  και οπως πηγενε η ιστορια θα σωνομουν ρε γαμωτο  ::

----------


## nstergi

μη τρως βαρια το βραδυ.  ::

----------


## fengi1

Καλημερα. 
Οντως σου κατσε βαρια η φασολαδα και αρχισες τα "βιολογικα οπλα"  ::   ::

----------


## tripkaos

δεν εφαγα και βαρια το βραδυ ενα choco coco bar και ενα μεγαλο ποτηρι νερο,φασολαδα δεν ξερω σημερα εχουμε φασολια γιγαντες αλλα στον φουρνο...λετε να ειναι ενα προμυνημα μην φας γιατι θα τρεχεις σαν να εισαι σε πολεμο lol...

----------


## badge

Πωωωω ρεεεεε...... zzzzzzz...... πάλι 5 το πρωί πήγεεεε.... zzzzzz
Το ρημάδι το OSSIM..... zzzzz..... γιατί δε σηκώνεται το άτιμο.... zzzz.... τάχω πάρει... zzzzz
Άστο για αύριο _*yawn*_ μωρέ, άμα ξυπνήσουμε κατά τη 1, με το μεσημεριανό φαγητό  ::

----------


## Neuro

Πάλι τα δυό μας?

----------


## JB172

Εμ, εσύ τι περίμενες τέτοια ώρα;
θες να παίξουμε κυνηγητό με τα bots;  ::

----------


## Neuro

Σωστά, μόνο οι καθαρίστριες/ναρκαλιευτές/αχόρταγοι (Βέγγος style) είναι όρθιοι. Θα κάνεις την κουπαστή να κάνω το box room?
Τι να τα κάνεις τα bots ... μόνο για παιχνίδια είναι.

----------


## JB172

Όλα τα παιχνίδια καλά είναι.  ::

----------


## Neuro

Άντε, αφού τους βάλαμε όλους για ύπνο, ας πάμε και εμείς.

----------


## JB172

Κάποιος ακόμα ξαγρυπνά εκτός από εμάς με το άγρυπνο βλέμμα του πάνω από το forum.  ::  



```
Μέλη σε αυτή την Δ. Συζήτηση: badge, JB172, Neuro και 0 επισκέπτες
```

----------


## Neuro

Μπα υπνοβάτης είναι ... πάει για το ψυγείο.

----------


## badge

Μπαααα.... έχω ακόμα να σηκώσω τα webgames. Καληνύχτα και φρόνιμα  ::

----------


## JB172

Να δω ποιός θα είναι βάρδια το πρωί.  ::  
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Neuro

Μα καλά ποιος έχει το γερμανικό;

----------


## badge

_"Who watches the watchmen"_ θες να πεις, αλλά άστο  ::

----------


## tripkaos

το κακο ειναι οτι οταν κοιμομαστε δεν ειμαστε μονοι μας,μας συνοδευουν και τα ονειρα αλλες φορες ωραια και αλλες φορες εφιαλτες μουχαχαχαχ...και να πω οτι τρωω το βραδυ δεν τρωω αντε κανα mousli/candy-bar...πολυ πονος σημερα στο ονειρο...πρεπει να σκωτοσα και καμια 10αρια αλλα στο τελος καταστραφηκα ουτε πρεζακι να ημουν LOL...

----------


## JB172

Πάλι μόνο μου με αφήσατε να κυνηγάω τα bots;  ::  

Εγγεγραμμένα μέλη: Google [Bot], JB172, MSN [Bot], Yahoo [Bot]

----------


## mojiro

παρόν!

----------


## tripkaos

welcome to twilight zone

----------


## badge

Κάτσε να σκουπίσω τα πόδια μου στο πατάκι.... μη λερώσω κιόλας  ::

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

eeep

----------


## tripkaos

καλως ηρθατε!περαστε,τι να σας κερασουμε?εχουμε γλυκο κυδωνι παραγωγη της γιαγιας μου...

----------


## Mick Flemm

I carry the dust of a journey
That cannot be shaken away
It lives deep within me
For I breathe it every day

You and I are yesterdays answers
The earth of the past come to flesh
Eroded by times rivers
To the shapes we now possess.

Come share of my breath and my substance
And mingle our streams and our times
In bright infinite moments
Our reasons are lost in our rhymes.

----------


## harrylaos

Ψαχνω για dreambox αλλα ακομα να βρω τιποτα. Ολοι κλειδωμενα τα εχετε.  ::

----------


## bedazzled

Χάρη πήγαινε για ύπνο, η μπανιέρα είναι ζεστή.  ::   ::

----------


## harrylaos

Ετσι νομιζεις εσυ.

----------


## fengi1

η ARMAGEDON χτυπησε τα χαραματα. Καλημερα σας  ::

----------


## bedazzled

> η ARMAGEDON χτυπησε τα χαραματα. Καλημερα σας


Η spalla;  ::   ::   ::

----------


## bedazzled

http://www.souda.gr

----------


## JB172

Τσα !!!

----------


## geosid

oust

----------


## Neuro

Πάμε λέμε...

----------


## bedazzled

Πού πάμε οέο...

----------


## karakai

> Πού πάμε οέο...


που πάτε οεο; 
πρέπει να φύγατε όλοι οι βρυκόλακες από εδώ μέσα.

----------


## racer

Negative

----------


## mojiro

vibes

----------


## Somnius

Μα καλά.. βρικολακιάσαμε 10 το πρωϊ mojiro?  ::

----------


## JB172

> Μα καλά.. βρικολακιάσαμε 10 το πρωϊ mojiro?


Φτιάξε την ώρα στο profil σου. UTC +2 και check στο "Ναι" στην θερινή ώρα.  ::

----------


## mojiro

> Μα καλά.. βρικολακιάσαμε 10 το πρωί mojiro?


με ξύπνησε η μικρή Γκαμπριέλα, είδε εφιάλτη ότι έγινε άγγελος...

----------


## BladeWS

bump

----------


## Somnius

ΤΙ έγινε ρε cs.. κρατεί ακόμα το thread. 
?

----------


## dazyraby

Oχι βασικά το κόψαμε το βραδυνό ...

----------


## Somnius

Μπα.. δεν το πιστεύω.. υπάρχουν κοράκια.. απλά δεν περνάνε από εδώ να εκδηλωθούν!  ::   ::

----------


## Somnius

Ξεκινάω το βρηκολάκιασμα..

Latest Seasons of : Supernatural, Heroes
Anime : Vampire Knight S02

Άμα τα καταφέρω μέχρι το πρωϊ θα postάρω.. αν δεν τα καταφέρω το βρηκολάκιασμα δεν έπιασε και πέθανα στον ύπνο!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## jamesbond

σκατά!!!!!

----------


## Somnius

Same shit... different day ?

----------


## elkos

> Same shit... different day ?


 same shit different night to be exact!

----------


## Somnius

> same shit different night to be exact!


Θα συμφωνήσω και θα αναφωνήσω επίσης.. @elkos κι εσύ παιδί μου AWMNίτης???  :: 

haaaaaa

----------


## lambrosk

hello again μετά απο πολύ καιρό!

----------


## DVD_GR

ξεθαψες την αρχαιολογια χριστουγεννιατικα  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## avlex1003

καλησπερουδια βρικολακες ! τι κανουμε?

----------


## devilman

τραβάτε κοιμηθητε ρε!

----------


## NetTraptor

Αχ Βαχ  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## nOiz

Πιάνεται για βρυκολάκιασμα τέτοια ώρα ε?  ::

----------


## JB172

1000%

----------


## mojiro

έφτασε ο Επίτιμος..

----------


## nOiz

Άιντε goodnight!

*http://youtu.be/jvyHKXN_sok*

----------


## akakios

Τι όμορφη νύχτα........ εχει κουφοβραση και το ''fujitsu'' δουλευει υπερωριες....
Η dsl πιστή συντροφος δεν μασαει και το youtube κανει ''προγραμμα''.



*To be or RB ?*

θα πεσει το λινκ και θα τρελαθει το BGP 
δεν την παλευω αλλο 9 μπυρες εχω πιει.

Λες να φταιει η οπτική
μηπως εχουμε εμποδια?
δεν εξηγειται αλλιως
φταινε τα καλωδια.

----------


## gounara

Good night

----------


## htsopelas

good evening!!!!

----------

